# Martin Schulz: Politisches Strohfeuer oder ernstzunehmender Herausforderer Merkels?



## Kaimikaze (2. März 2017)

Für die gebeutelte SPD ist Schulz der Hoffnungsträger schlechthin. Ganz anders als Gabriel besitzt er Charisma und hat vor allem politische Ambitionen, während Gabriel die Vizekanzlerschaft offenbar genügt(e). Schulz wird definitiv auch für ein paar Prozentpunkte gut sein, aber den aktuellen künstlichen Hype kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Bei mehreren Wahlen war der SPD-Kandidat bis kurz vor der Wahl eindeutig vorne, um dann doch zu verlieren (Scharping gegen Kohl 1994, Steinmeier 2009 und Steinbrück 2013 gegen Merkel).

Er profitiert sicherlich zusätzlich von einer gewissen Merkelmüdigkeit, aber anders wird es mit ihm auch nicht. Oder doch? Schulz hat sich auch nur über die Agenda 2010 positioniert, was sehr clever ist, da man damit Frustrierte und arg frustrierte ehemalige SPD-Wähler (zurück-)gewinnt. Spannend wird es wenn er in Talkshows Farbe bekennen muss und Gegenwind bekommt, zumal er als recht dünnhäutig gilt: Die Rolle der EU (mit Schulz könnte das Deutschland nochmals richtig Geld kosten), zum Dauerbrenner Asyl und Migration, zum vom ihm bejahten aber von der Mehrheit der Bevölkerung abgelehnten EU-Beitritt der Türkei, der Sicherheitspolitik, dem Umgang mit Russland, etc. pp. Und vor allem wie sein Programm bezahlt werden soll.

Allerdings kann der Wahlkampf auch eine Eigendynamik haben, wenn noch brisante Papiere aus der letztes Jahr gehackten CDU-Zentrale veröffentlicht werden, was sicherlich passieren wird. Ein verheerender Terroranschlag in Deutschland wäre auch denkbar. Potential dass die Stimmung schnell kippen kann ist vorhanden.

Ich wage die Prognose, dass sich die SPD mit Schulz bei 27% einpendeln wird. Das wäre ungefähr ein Drittel Stimmenzuwachs und für mich ein sehr großer Erfolg, aber für die Kanzlerschaft wird es nicht reichen. Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass die SPD innerhalb eines Jahrzehnts zwei Konkurrenzparteien vor die Nase gesetzt bekommen hat, für 35% +x wird es vermutlich so schnell nicht mehr reichen. 

Was denkt Ihr?


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (2. März 2017)

*AW: Martin Schulz: Politisches Strohfeuer oder ernstzunehmende Alternative gegen Merkel?*

Schulz ist nur Mittel zum Zweck um verloren gegangene Wähler wieder zu gewinnen, mehr nicht. Ich finde es teilweise schon lächerlich wie er innerhalb der Partei dargestellt wird. Als wäre er der Messias der wieder alles in Ordnung bringt. Aber im Endeffekt kümmert mich es nicht, ich bin kein SPD Wähler  Sollen die sich ruhig an den Strohhalm klammern, viel zu verlieren haben die eh nicht mehr.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. März 2017)

*AW: Martin Schulz: Politisches Strohfeuer oder ernstzunehmende Alternative gegen Merkel?*

Er ist wohl eher nur die vorgeschobene Galionsfigur und dient als Rattenfänger. Ich traue keinem der Brüder genauso wie der Merkel dann werden alle Wahlversprechen zu Grabe getragen


----------



## T-Drive (2. März 2017)

*AW: Martin Schulz: Politisches Strohfeuer oder ernstzunehmende Alternative gegen Merkel?*

Dieser Hype ist Mediengemacht. Man schaue auf Brüssel für was er da so gestanden hat. Eurobonds, bedingungslose Rettung Griechenlands/Schuldenunion, Lobbyistenpolitik zu Lasten der Allgemeinheit, decken von Steueroasen  u.v.m.
8 Jahre lang hat die SPD sozialpolitisch nichts vorwärts gebracht, jetzt soll er es richten und alles anders machen?  Wers glaubt...


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2017)

*AW: Martin Schulz: Politisches Strohfeuer oder ernstzunehmende Alternative gegen Merkel?*

Gabriel war einfach zu sehr Merkel, die SPD musste einen anderen Kandidaten aufstellen, um bei der Wahl im Herbst auch nur im Ansatz eine Chance zu haben.
Und was anderes als den Schulz haben sie halt nicht.
Jetzt wird er hochgetragen, das ändert sich auch wieder. Im Herbst wird die SPD wieder bei 25% liegen und es ist alles wie gehabt.
Der Vorteil für Gabriel ist dann, dass er wieder in die neue, große Koalition einsteigen kann und den Außenminister spielen kann während Schulz genauso in der Versenkung verschwinden wird wie Steinbrück.


----------



## Rolk (2. März 2017)

*AW: Martin Schulz: Politisches Strohfeuer oder ernstzunehmende Alternative gegen Merkel?*

Schulz ist angesichts seiner Vergangenheit unglaubwürdig. Mittlerweile verspricht er so viel, dass er schon mal absolut überhaupt nicht mehr glaubwürdig ist. Für mich bleibt die Frage, fällt es der Masse an Wählern noch vor oder erst nach den Wahlen auf? Ich prophezeie in ersterem Fall die SPD wird sich wieder bei 20-25% einpendeln. Im zweiten Fall braucht sich keiner zu wundern, wenn bei den übernächsten Wahlen der Rechtsdruck erst richtig los geht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. März 2017)

*AW: Martin Schulz: Politisches Strohfeuer oder ernstzunehmende Alternative gegen Merkel?*

Ein Politiker, der die EU zusammenhalten wird und darum genau der Kanzler, der jetzt benötigt wird. Meine Meinung


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (2. März 2017)

*AW: Martin Schulz: Politisches Strohfeuer oder ernstzunehmende Alternative gegen Merkel?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ein Politiker, der die EU zusammenhalten wird



Da braucht es mehr als ein Politiker.


----------



## DKK007 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Martin Schulz: Politisches Strohfeuer oder ernstzunehmende Alternative gegen Merkel?*



Rolk schrieb:


> Schulz ist angesichts seiner Vergangenheit unglaubwürdig. Mittlerweile verspricht er so viel, dass er schon mal absolut überhaupt nicht mehr glaubwürdig ist. Für mich bleibt die Frage, fällt es der Masse an Wählern noch vor oder erst nach den Wahlen auf? Ich prophezeie in ersterem Fall die SPD wird sich wieder bei 20-25% einpendeln. Im zweiten Fall braucht sich keiner zu wundern, wenn bei den übernächsten Wahlen der Rechtsdruck erst richtig los geht.



Wobei er sich da ja auch an Trump orientieren kann und einfach alle seine Wahlversprechen in den ersten Monaten erfüllt. 
Das hatte ich nicht erwartet.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. März 2017)

*AW: Martin Schulz: Politisches Strohfeuer oder ernstzunehmende Alternative gegen Merkel?*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Da braucht es mehr als ein Politiker.


Es ist ziemlich einfach. Die EU zerbricht am Deutschen Export, weil nicht alle EU-Länder alles falsch machen, sondern einzig Deutschland nicht die vereinbarte Inflationsrate einhält. Hier im Land müssen Gehälter steigen. Mit der CDU wird das nie passieren. Dir das nicht umgesetzt, machen wir alles platt, ohne davon etwas zu haben, weil die auf Kredit gekauften Konsumgüter vor allem im völlig überschuldetem Spanien als Geschenk unsererseits angesehen werden müssen. Das muss aufhören. Ob Schulz das schafft, bleibt offen, dass Problem hat er im Gegensatz zu "Dumpfschäuble" zumindest verstanden.


----------



## Rolk (2. März 2017)

*AW: Martin Schulz: Politisches Strohfeuer oder ernstzunehmende Alternative gegen Merkel?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei er sich da ja auch an Trump orientieren kann und einfach alle seine Wahlversprechen in den ersten Monaten erfüllt.
> Das hatte ich nicht erwartet.



Wir können aber nicht einfach unsere Gelddruckmaschinen länger laufen lassen, frei nach dem Motto, irgendjemand (Chinesen) wird die Scheinchen schon aufsaugen und die schlimmste Inflation verhindern.


----------



## Rizzard (2. März 2017)

*AW: Martin Schulz: Politisches Strohfeuer oder ernstzunehmende Alternative gegen Merkel?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei er sich da ja auch an Trump orientieren kann und einfach alle seine Wahlversprechen in den ersten Monaten erfüllt.
> Das hatte ich nicht erwartet.



Ich auch nicht, vorallem weil ich dachte der Mauerbau und die Bezahlung durch Mexiko sei ein Gag.


----------



## T-Drive (2. März 2017)

*AW: Martin Schulz: Politisches Strohfeuer oder ernstzunehmende Alternative gegen Merkel?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Vorteil für Gabriel ist dann, dass er wieder in die neue, große Koalition einsteigen kann und den Außenminister spielen kann während Schulz genauso in der Versenkung verschwinden wird wie Steinbrück.



Das ist wohl der Hauptgrund für diese Rochade und sagt einiges aus über den dicken.


----------



## Two-Face (2. März 2017)

*AW: Martin Schulz: Politisches Strohfeuer oder ernstzunehmende Alternative gegen Merkel?*



Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht, vorallem weil ich dachte der Mauerbau und die Bezahlung durch Mexiko sei ein Gag.


Zumindest letzteres, denn das muss nun doch der amerikanische Steuerzahler blechen.


----------



## Rizzard (2. März 2017)

*AW: Martin Schulz: Politisches Strohfeuer oder ernstzunehmende Alternative gegen Merkel?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Zumindest letzteres, denn das muss nun doch der amerikanische Steuerzahler blechen.



Mir will auch nicht in den Schädel warum so etwas die andere Partei zahlen soll.
WIR wollen und IHR zahlt.
Klar, das hat in der Geschichte schon immer funktioniert.


----------



## Adi1 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Martin Schulz: Politisches Strohfeuer oder ernstzunehmende Alternative gegen Merkel?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ist ziemlich einfach. Die EU zerbricht am Deutschen Export, weil nicht alle EU-Länder alles falsch machen, sondern einzig Deutschland nicht die vereinbarte Inflationsrate einhält.



Nö, das Problem liegt in der Arbeitswut der Deutschen 

Wir haben einfach mal vergessen, dass die Menschen auch mal leben wollen 

Wenn mittelständige Eltern, mit zwei Kindern´, heutzutage nicht mehr über die Runden kommen,

dann läuft doch einiges schief hier 

Da wird auch der Schulz die Politik nicht radikal ändern können


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. März 2017)

*AW: Martin Schulz: Politisches Strohfeuer oder ernstzunehmende Alternative gegen Merkel?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Nö, das Problem liegt in der Arbeitswut der Deutschen


Richtig, der "ordentliche Franzose" streikt hin und wieder. Aber die letzte ernstzunehmende deutsche Gewerkschaft, die GdL, wird mit Morddrohungen überseht, wenn sie Minimalforderungen stellt. Was soll man da machen, die Leute wollen es nicht anders


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. März 2017)

*AW: Martin Schulz: Politisches Strohfeuer oder ernstzunehmende Alternative gegen Merkel?*

Schulz oder Merkel ist wie die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera. Beide leben in einem Paralleluniversum und haben es sich dort gemütlich gemacht. Interessant wird es erst bei den Wahlen 2021, wenn die AfD genügend parlamentarische Erfahrung hat und tatsächlich eine Alternative zu den Einheitsparteien bildet. BIs dahin wird es sowohl mit der SPD als auch mit der CDU nur ein "weiter so" geben (wahrscheinlich in ner GroKo).


----------



## Adi1 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Martin Schulz: Politisches Strohfeuer oder ernstzunehmende Alternative gegen Merkel?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Richtig, der "ordentliche Franzose" streikt hin und wieder. Aber die letzte ernstzunehmende deutsche Gewerkschaft, die GdL, wird mit Morddrohungen überseht, wenn sie Minimalforderungen stellt. Was soll man da machen, die Leute wollen es nicht anders



Stellt sich jetzt die Frage, warum das so ist?

Event. sind doch  die sogenanannten Gewerkschaftsmitglieder gar nicht so unabhängig 

Viele hocken doch  in den den Vorständen


----------



## Seeefe (2. März 2017)

*AW: Martin Schulz: Politisches Strohfeuer oder ernstzunehmende Alternative gegen Merkel?*



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Schulz oder Merkel ist wie die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera. Beide leben in einem Paralleluniversum und haben es sich dort gemütlich gemacht. Interessant wird es erst bei den Wahlen 2021, wenn die AfD genügend parlamentarische Erfahrung hat und tatsächlich eine Alternative zu den Einheitsparteien bildet. BIs dahin wird es sowohl mit der SPD als auch mit der CDU nur ein "weiter so" geben (wahrscheinlich in ner GroKo).


Im 19/20Jhr. zu leben ist da auch nicht viel besser..


----------



## T-Drive (2. März 2017)

*AW: Martin Schulz: Politisches Strohfeuer oder ernstzunehmende Alternative gegen Merkel?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> ... die GdL, wird mit Morddrohungen überseht, wenn sie Minimalforderungen stellt. Was soll man da machen, die Leute wollen es nicht anders



Das waren wohl Pendler, die auf die Zugverbindungen angewiesen sind, weil sonst ihr Arbeitsplatz auch gefährdet ist. 

Was soll das mit mit dem Lohndumping, das hier 2003 von Schröder, Steinmeier,Hartz und weiteren "sozies+grünen" angezettelt wurde zu tun haben ?

Die sollen ordentliche Löhne bezahlen damit man davon leben kann in der führenden Wirtschaftsnation und nebenher wird dann vlt. auch der Exportüberschuss kleiner.


----------



## Kaimikaze (2. März 2017)

*AW: Martin Schulz: Politisches Strohfeuer oder ernstzunehmende Alternative gegen Merkel?*



T-Drive schrieb:


> 8 Jahre lang hat die SPD sozialpolitisch nichts vorwärts gebracht, jetzt soll er es richten und alles anders machen?  Wers glaubt...



Aber Schulz hat den Vorteil, dass sein Name nicht mit der Agenda 2010 in Verbindung gebracht werden kann. Wüsste zwar nicht dass er sie damals kritisiert hat, aber Veränderungen zu wollen dürfte glaubwürdig aufgenommen werden. Die Agenda 2010 ist ja auch ein Problem Gabriels, eins von gaaaanz vielen. Wenn jemand das soziale Profil der SPD neu aufstellen will, dann ein "Außenstehender" wie Schulz.



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Vorteil für Gabriel ist dann, dass er wieder in die neue, große Koalition einsteigen kann und den Außenminister spielen kann während Schulz genauso in der Versenkung verschwinden wird wie Steinbrück.



Das ist ein spannender Gedanke. Aber ob Schulz nach einer Niederlage sofort aufgäbe? Würde er nicht doch einen hohen Ministerposten anstreben? Schwer zu beurteilen.



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Schulz oder Merkel ist wie die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera. Beide leben in einem Paralleluniversum und haben es sich dort gemütlich gemacht. Interessant wird es erst bei den Wahlen 2021, wenn die AfD genügend parlamentarische Erfahrung hat und tatsächlich eine Alternative zu den Einheitsparteien bildet. BIs dahin wird es sowohl mit der SPD als auch mit der CDU nur ein "weiter so" geben (wahrscheinlich in ner GroKo).



Die GroKo wollen nur wenige und die nutzt sich ab da es keine wirkliche Opposition gibt. Schau mal nach Österreich, nach vier Jahrzehnten haben unsere Nachbarn davon aber sowas von die Nase voll. Bei dem derzeitigen Stillstand werden die GroKo-Parteien nach jeder Wahl mehr Wähler verlieren.

Schon zwei Seiten und keiner hat sich was an den Kopf geschmissen. Selten aber erfreulich *an den eigenen Rüssel fass*.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. März 2017)

*AW: Martin Schulz: Politisches Strohfeuer oder ernstzunehmende Alternative gegen Merkel?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Stellt sich jetzt die Frage, warum das so ist?


So etwas könnte man mit bösem Willen vermuten. Unser angeblich so arbeitnehmerfreundliches System
führt über Betriebsräte und organisierte  Mitbestimmung immer mehr zur Endmündigung der Arbeitnehmer.
Betriebsvereinbarungen gelten juristisch mehr, als mein Arbeitsvertrag. Was immer wieder scheinbar wie
aufwendige Tarifverhandlungen wirkt, ist viel praktischer für Unternehmen, als mit jedem "Hansel" den
individuellen Vertrag an die Leistung anzupassen.


----------



## T-Drive (2. März 2017)

*AW: Martin Schulz: Politisches Strohfeuer oder ernstzunehmende Alternative gegen Merkel?*



Kaimikaze schrieb:


> ..., aber Veränderungen zu wollen dürfte glaubwürdig aufgenommen werden.



...zumindest als Versprechen VOR der Wahl.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. März 2017)

*AW: Martin Schulz: Politisches Strohfeuer oder ernstzunehmende Alternative gegen Merkel?*



T-Drive schrieb:


> ...Die sollen ordentliche Löhne bezahlen ...


Das ist der falsche Ansatz, wer sind "die"?
Wichtig ist, dass für einen selber gut verhandelt wird. Unsere Sozialversicherungen werden seit Helmut Kohls Zeitzen ausgehölt. Schröder hat weiter gemacht. Wirtscaftlich scheint es doch erfolgreich, auf den zweiten Blick aber nicht mehr und sozial war es nie. Wer kan es ändern? Wir alle, jeder einzelne ein klitzekleines bisschen.


----------



## T-Drive (2. März 2017)

*AW: Martin Schulz: Politisches Strohfeuer oder ernstzunehmende Alternative gegen Merkel?*

Arbeitgeber - Arbeitnehmer such Dir etwas aus. Wer macht hier den großen Reibach ? Für die Rahmenbedingungen kann der einzelne wohl nichts .


----------



## Seeefe (2. März 2017)

*AW: Martin Schulz: Politisches Strohfeuer oder ernstzunehmende Alternative gegen Merkel?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> .
> Betriebsvereinbarungen gelten juristisch mehr, als mein Arbeitsvertrag.



Wenn die Regelungen in der BV nicht besser sind als die im Arbeitsvertrag, dann nicht.


----------



## Rizzard (2. März 2017)

*AW: Martin Schulz: Politisches Strohfeuer oder ernstzunehmende Alternative gegen Merkel?*



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Interessant wird es erst bei den Wahlen 2021, wenn die AfD genügend parlamentarische Erfahrung hat und tatsächlich eine Alternative zu den Einheitsparteien bildet.



Wobei ich meine das die AfD schon abflaut.
Die Flüchtlingsdebatte wird schwächer und nach der AfD kräht kein Hahn mehr.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. März 2017)

*AW: Martin Schulz: Politisches Strohfeuer oder ernstzunehmende Alternative gegen Merkel?*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Wenn die Regelungen in der BV nicht besser sind als die im Arbeitsvertrag, dann nicht.


Hmmm, wenn per Betriebsvereinbarung eine 40h Woche anstatt der 37h im Vertrag vereinbart werden, kann ich was genau dagegen machen? Eine "Verbesserung" sehe ich da nicht wirklich.


----------



## Seeefe (2. März 2017)

*AW: Martin Schulz: Politisches Strohfeuer oder ernstzunehmende Alternative gegen Merkel?*

Es gilt das sogenannte "Günstigkeitsprinzip". Wenn du eine 37h Woche im Arbeitsvertrag vereinbart hast, dann gilt diese und nicht die in der BV beschlossene.


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. März 2017)

*AW: Martin Schulz: Politisches Strohfeuer oder ernstzunehmende Alternative gegen Merkel?*



Kaimikaze schrieb:


> Die GroKo wollen nur wenige und die nutzt sich ab da es keine wirkliche  Opposition gibt. Schau mal nach Österreich, nach vier Jahrzehnten haben  unsere Nachbarn davon aber sowas von die Nase voll. Bei dem derzeitigen  Stillstand werden die GroKo-Parteien nach jeder Wahl mehr Wähler  verlieren.
> 
> Schon zwei Seiten und keiner hat sich was an den Kopf geschmissen. Selten aber erfreulich *an den eigenen Rüssel fass*.



Der  Wählerwillen geht denen doch sowieso am Arsch vorbei, hab ich den  starken Eindruck. Erst einige Monate vor den Wahlen geht es um die Gunst  der Wähler. Dann werden allerhand Lügen erzählt und man gibt sich  volksnah. Danach machen sie dann, was sie wollen. 




Rizzard schrieb:


> Wobei ich meine das die AfD schon abflaut.
> Die Flüchtlingsdebatte wird schwächer und nach der AfD kräht kein Hahn mehr.



Die AfD ist immernoch drittstärkste Partei. Das ist für eine so junge Partei ein enormer Erfolg. Und die AfD verliert erst Stimmen, seitdem die CDU so manchen Punkt von ihr abschreibt.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2017)

*AW: Martin Schulz: Politisches Strohfeuer oder ernstzunehmende Alternative gegen Merkel?*



Kaimikaze schrieb:


> Das ist ein spannender Gedanke. Aber ob Schulz nach einer Niederlage sofort aufgäbe? Würde er nicht doch einen hohen Ministerposten anstreben? Schwer zu beurteilen.



Die Finanzen gibt die Union nicht her.
Prestige bringt eben der Außenminister, der steht immer gut da. Konnte man gut an unserem neuen Präsidenten sehen, der hatte da immer Top Umwerte. 
Als Außenlusche machst du ja auch nichts. Laberst ein wenig, stehst aufm Teppich und hörst dir an, wie irgendein Land deine Nationalhymne falsch spielt.
Und andere Ministerien sind schlicht uninteressant. 
Oder denkst du echt, dass Schulz nach einer Wahlniederlage Wirtschaftminister sein will? Also einfach eine austauschbare Type?
Nee. Der macht das wie Steinbrück und dankt ab. Hält Vorträge und kassiert Knete -- also wie die Clintons.


----------



## Two-Face (2. März 2017)

*AW: Martin Schulz: Politisches Strohfeuer oder ernstzunehmende Alternative gegen Merkel?*



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Die AfD ist immernoch drittstärkste Partei. Das ist für eine so junge Partei ein enormer Erfolg. Und die AfD verliert erst Stimmen, seitdem die CDU so manchen Punkt von ihr abschreibt.


Das liegt an Schulz, nicht an der CDU.

Wenn ich mir nämlich ansehe, was für einen Schwachsinn derzeit Schäuble und Kauder von sich geben, muss das einfach so sein, die beiden haben eher die CDU um Wähler gebracht, als irgend' eine andere Partei.


----------



## Rolk (2. März 2017)

*AW: Martin Schulz: Politisches Strohfeuer oder ernstzunehmende Alternative gegen Merkel?*



Rizzard schrieb:


> Wobei ich meine das die AfD schon abflaut.
> Die Flüchtlingsdebatte wird schwächer und nach der AfD kräht kein Hahn mehr.



Das wird wieder aufflammen. Es muss nur ein Politiker halbwegs medienwirksam durchsickern lassen, dass auch der diesjährige Steuerüberschuss in Gästebetreuung fliest und schon gehts wieder Richtung 15% bei der AfD. Flüchtlinge kommen auch ganz von alleine und islamistische Terroranschläge dürfte es auch in immer kürzeren Intervallen geben. Im Prinzip müsste die AfD ausser etwas Sitzfleisch aufbringen gar nicht viel machen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. März 2017)

*AW: Martin Schulz: Politisches Strohfeuer oder ernstzunehmende Alternative gegen Merkel?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das liegt an Schulz, nicht an der CDU.



Und Höcke. Es liegt an mehreren Dingen und Personen.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2017)

*AW: Martin Schulz: Politisches Strohfeuer oder ernstzunehmende Alternative gegen Merkel?*



Rolk schrieb:


> Das wird wieder aufflammen. Es muss nur ein Politiker halbwegs medienwirksam durchsickern lassen, dass auch der diesjährige Steuerüberschuss in Gästebetreuung fliest und schon gehts wieder Richtung 15% bei der AfD. Flüchtlinge kommen auch ganz von alleine und islamistische Terroranschläge dürfte es auch in immer kürzeren Intervallen geben. Im Prinzip müsste die AfD ausser etwas Sitzfleisch aufbringen gar nicht viel machen.



Auf Protestwähler warten hat noch nie lange funktioniert.
Die Schill Partei war in Hamburg schneller wieder weg als sie aufkam.
Und der Afd kann und wird das genauso ergehen. In 5 Jahren ist sie genauso unbekannt wie die Piraten.


----------



## Rolk (2. März 2017)

*AW: Martin Schulz: Politisches Strohfeuer oder ernstzunehmende Alternative gegen Merkel?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Auf Protestwähler warten hat noch nie lange funktioniert.
> Die Schill Partei war in Hamburg schneller wieder weg als sie aufkam.
> Und der Afd kann und wird das genauso ergehen. In 5 Jahren ist sie genauso unbekannt wie die Piraten.



Du kannst die AfD nicht ernsthaft mit der Schill Partei vergleichen und in 5 Jahren gibt es mehr Potential Protestwähler abzuholen als jetzt.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (2. März 2017)

*AW: Martin Schulz: Politisches Strohfeuer oder ernstzunehmende Alternative gegen Merkel?*

Selbst wenn der "Schulz-Effekt" bis zur Wahl erhalten bleibt, wird sich dieser "Hype" nach der Wahl schnell in Enttäuschung wandeln. 
Siehe Brexit


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2017)

*AW: Martin Schulz: Politisches Strohfeuer oder ernstzunehmende Alternative gegen Merkel?*



Rolk schrieb:


> Du kannst die AfD nicht ernsthaft mit der Schill Partei vergleichen und in 5 Jahren gibt es mehr Potential Protestwähler abzuholen als jetzt.



Nope. In 5 Jahren wissen wir, ob die Türkei eine Diktatur ist oder nicht und mit Diktaturen konnten wir schon immer bestens Geschäfte machen.
Jahrzehntelang haben Mubarack und Gaddafi die Flüchtlinge aus Afrika abgehalten, nach Europa zu kommen und wenn erdogan erst mal seine harte Hand über der Türkei hat, wird das Kurden Problem gelöst sein und keine Flüchtlinge kommen weiter als bis zum Bosporus. Dafür zahlen wir ja. 
Nur müssen wir eben mehr zahlen als noch bei Gaddafi und Co.


----------



## Rolk (2. März 2017)

*AW: Martin Schulz: Politisches Strohfeuer oder ernstzunehmende Alternative gegen Merkel?*

Eher gibt es Krieg zwischen der Türkei und Deutschland unter einer  rot-rot-grünen Regierung als das das funktioniert. Apropo, wenn uns  Mubarack und Gaddafi in der Vergangenheit die Flüchtlinge abgehalten  haben, wie soll das an der Stelle Erdogan übernehmen? Erwartest du eine  "Ausweitung" des Türkischen Herrschafftsgebietes?


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2017)

*AW: Martin Schulz: Politisches Strohfeuer oder ernstzunehmende Alternative gegen Merkel?*

Nö, Schulz ist mehr Wirtschaftskanzler als es Schröder je gewesen wäre.
Der macht alles für seine Unternehmen und Bonzen. Genauso wie Merkel.

Erdogan bekommt Geld und macht die Grenzen dicht, genau das, was Gaddafi und Co. in Afrika gemacht haben.
Dass Afrika heute so offen wie ein Scheunentor ist, ist eben das Problem der EU. Daher sind sie auch bemüht, erst mal alle Löcher zu stopfen -- in der Türkei geht das ja, weil da ein starker Mann ist -- aber in Afrika nicht, denn da gibt es ja keine brauchbare Regierungen. Guck dir Libyen an. Da Geld hinschicken und sagen, dass sie die Grenze zu machen sollen, funktioniert nicht.
Du musst erst mal wieder Leute einsetzen, die sich für die EU einsetzten. 
Mal sehen, ob sie den guten Trump dafür ins Boot holen. Der hat ja auch so seine Bedenken, was Flüchtlinge angeht.


----------



## azzih (2. März 2017)

*AW: Martin Schulz: Politisches Strohfeuer oder ernstzunehmende Alternative gegen Merkel?*

Was heisst "Alternative zu Merkel"? Schulz ist halt genauso ein Kandidat der Mitte, ist ähnlich clever und durchaus erfahren genug ein soliden Kanzler abzugeben. 

Wer jetzt glaubt mit nem SPD Kanzler gäbe es einen radikalen Kurswechsel oder der kleine Mann würde plötzlich bedient werden, der glaubt auch an den Weihnachtsmann. Man bekommt auch hier recht wirtschaftsliberale  Politik  und vieles wird eher verwaltet und verschoben. Das ein Schulz an drängende langfristige Themen wie Rente, Pharmalobby, Energiewende, Wohnungssituation in Großstädten, Einkommensgerechtigkeit etc. radikal herangeht glaube ich nicht. Hier wird wohl wie in den letzten 10 Jahren etwas herumgebastelt ohne an dem Kern des  Problems etwas zu ändern.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (2. März 2017)

*AW: Martin Schulz: Politisches Strohfeuer oder ernstzunehmende Alternative gegen Merkel?*

Es wird höchstens um Wähler in dem Alter von 60+ zu erreichen die Rente zulasten der jüngeren Bevölkerung erhöht. Soziale Gerechtigkeit wird es auch nicht mit der SPD geben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. März 2017)

*AW: Martin Schulz: Politisches Strohfeuer oder ernstzunehmende Alternative gegen Merkel?*

Für mich bleibt Schulz das weiße Karnickel aus dem Zylinder.


> Erdogan bekommt Geld und macht die Grenzen dicht,


Nebenbei noch Erpressung der hiesigen Regierung und Einreiseverbote und Co.
Es würde wirklich jemand fehlen der Erdal Frog, Trumpi und Co mit Rückgrat entgegen tritt


----------



## Kaimikaze (3. März 2017)

*AW: Martin Schulz: Politisches Strohfeuer oder ernstzunehmende Alternative gegen Merkel?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Finanzen gibt die Union nicht her.
> Prestige bringt eben der Außenminister, der steht immer gut da. Konnte man gut an unserem neuen Präsidenten sehen, der hatte da immer Top Umwerte.
> Als Außenlusche machst du ja auch nichts. Laberst ein wenig, stehst aufm Teppich und hörst dir an, wie irgendein Land deine Nationalhymne falsch spielt.
> Und andere Ministerien sind schlicht uninteressant.
> ...



Das war aber mal anders. Genscher hat in seiner langen Regierungszeit unzählige Kontakte geknüpft und sich praktisch überall hohen Respekt erarbeitet, er war ja auch mehr im Flugzeug als am Boden. Kinkel war dann schon verschnarcht, aber Fischer hat die ausgebauten Strukturen wieder gepflegt und war auch überall. Der Niedergang kam dann mit Westerwelle, der Mann war in der Opposition ein Löwe und als Außenminister ein Papiertiger. Äusserte sich gerne drei Tage nachdem eine Sache abgehandelt war, war viel zu selten vor Ort und konnte ohne Dolmetscher mit niemandem sprechen. Eine Katastrophe!

Die Finanzen möchte die CDU nicht abgeben, denn der deutsche Finanzminister macht in Europa ebensoviel Politik wie die Kanzlerin. Hand in Hand wird Europa bevormundet, Merkel hält den brenneden Reifen und Schäuble knallt mit der Peitsche. Schäuble hat mehr Einfluss als Steinmeier je hatte.

Ich kann Schulz bisher nicht einschätzen. Er wähnt sich schon als Kanzler und rechnet nicht mit einer Niederlage, daher wird der eventuelle bzw. für mich wahrscheinliche Fall schmerzhaft. Aber nach all den Jahren in EU-Rampenlicht nach der ersten Niederlage so sang- und klanglos abzuhauen hinterließe ein ganz schwaches Bild. Das wäre dann wie damals bei Lafontaine, statt für die Sache zu kämpfen haut man in den Sack und verrät damit die SPD-Wähler welche die Hoffnung auf einen gesetzt haben.

Wenn das so käme wie von Dir vermutet, wäre das für die SPD eine große Katastrophe. Dann verliert in fünf Jahren Olaf Scholz gegen Merkel bzw. vermutlich eher gegen unser Truppenursel und die SPD hat sich bei unter 20% eingependelt.


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2017)

*AW: Martin Schulz: Politisches Strohfeuer oder ernstzunehmende Alternative gegen Merkel?*



Kaimikaze schrieb:


> Das war aber mal anders. Genscher hat in seiner langen Regierungszeit unzählige Kontakte geknüpft und sich praktisch überall hohen Respekt erarbeitet, er war ja auch mehr im Flugzeug als am Boden. Kinkel war dann schon verschnarcht, aber Fischer hat die ausgebauten Strukturen wieder gepflegt und war auch überall. Der Niedergang kam dann mit Westerwelle, der Mann war in der Opposition ein Löwe und als Außenminister ein Papiertiger. Äusserte sich gerne drei Tage nachdem eine Sache abgehandelt war, war viel zu selten vor Ort und konnte ohne Dolmetscher mit niemandem sprechen. Eine Katastrophe!



Westerwelle hat immer seine Kumpels mitgenommen und das ganze rein wirtschaftlich betrachtet -- hat ja der Niebüll auch immer so gemacht -- von daher konnte das nur in die Hose gehen und daran sieht man auch mal wieder, dass nicht die Kompetenz entscheidet, wer welches Amt bekleidet, sondern einfach der, der am Lautesten brüllt.
Und das hat der dicke Siggi nun mal gemacht. Er wollte kein Kanzlerkandidat mehr sein, weil er sich um seine Familie kümmern wollte.
Deswegen wurde er auch Außenminister. Da ist er nie zu hause und kann sich so am Besten um seine Familie kümmern. 



Kaimikaze schrieb:


> Die Finanzen möchte die CDU nicht abgeben, denn der deutsche Finanzminister macht in Europa ebensoviel Politik wie die Kanzlerin. Hand in Hand wird Europa bevormundet, Merkel hält den brenneden Reifen und Schäuble knallt mit der Peitsche. Schäuble hat mehr Einfluss als Steinmeier je hatte.



Wie gesagt, Der Außenminister hat keinen Einfluss, er hat gar nichts. Er grinst nur doof in Kameras. Im Grunde genommen hat der Steinmeier den Präsidenten Job schon als Außenminister gemacht - was anderes als "Freiheit" kam von dem Gauck ja sowieso nie.



Kaimikaze schrieb:


> Ich kann Schulz bisher nicht einschätzen. Er wähnt sich schon als Kanzler und rechnet nicht mit einer Niederlage, daher wird der eventuelle bzw. für mich wahrscheinliche Fall schmerzhaft. Aber nach all den Jahren in EU-Rampenlicht nach der ersten Niederlage so sang- und klanglos abzuhauen hinterließe ein ganz schwaches Bild. Das wäre dann wie damals bei Lafontaine, statt für die Sache zu kämpfen haut man in den Sack und verrät damit die SPD-Wähler welche die Hoffnung auf einen gesetzt haben.



Na ja, EU Rampenlicht würde ich jetzt nicht sagen.
Er war Parlamentspräsident. Also ein Job, wo du keine Macht hast und wo dich jeder tätschelt. Im Prinzip das, was der Steinmeier im Außenministerium gemacht hat.
Schulz will jetzt Kanzler werden und hat nichts weiter als nur eine Bürgermeisterstelle vorzuweisen -- seine Jahre im EU Parlament sind ja nicht so fordert gewesen.
Dieses Jahr kandidiert er ja erstmals für den Bundestag. Na, schauen wir mal, ob er sein Direktmandat überhaupt holt.
Wird soweiso lustig dieses Jahr mit den Überhangmandaten. Gibt ja noch keine brauchbare Regelung.



Kaimikaze schrieb:


> Wenn das so käme wie von Dir vermutet, wäre das für die SPD eine große Katastrophe. Dann verliert in fünf Jahren Olaf Scholz gegen Merkel bzw. vermutlich eher gegen unser Truppenursel und die SPD hat sich bei unter 20% eingependelt.



Ja, sehe ich so. Solange die Köpfe der Agenda in der SPD hocken -- und das sind ja noch einige -- werden sie die Wähler, die sie mit der Politik verloren haben, nicht wieder bekommen.
Die SPD müsste sich stärker von dem Abgrenzen, was Schröder damals verbockt hat und sich besser positionieren, was frische Politik angeht. Das kannst du aber nur mit Leuten, die wirklich von Grund auf kommen. Nur sehe ich da keinen.
Der Scholz ist Regionalpolitiker. Mehr kann der nicht.
Die Kraft ist inkompetent. Die verliert sowieso demnächst in NRW.
[andererseits hab ich mich jahrelang gefragt, wieso der Party Wowereit ständig in Berlin gewählt wurde -- denn der konnte ja noch weniger als nichts]


----------



## Kaimikaze (3. März 2017)

*AW: Martin Schulz: Politisches Strohfeuer oder ernstzunehmende Alternative gegen Merkel?*



azzih schrieb:


> Was heisst "Alternative zu Merkel"? Schulz ist halt genauso ein Kandidat der Mitte, ist ähnlich clever und durchaus erfahren genug ein soliden Kanzler abzugeben.



Edit: Mit "Alternative zu Merkel" meinte ich lediglich, ob Schulz Chancen auf den Wahlsieg und die Kanzlerschaft hat, denn Gabriel hatte überhaupt keine. Bei der Überschrift habe ich rumgerätselt wie ich das am besten ausdrücke und mich dabei schwer getan. 

Es ist die große sich stellende Frage, ob Schulz innenpolitisch erfahren genug ist um einen soliden Kanzler abzugeben. Er war von 1987-1998 *ehrenamtlicher* Bürgermeister von Würselen, ist aber bereits 1994 nach Brüssel gegangen, also so stark scheint ihn diese Tätigkeit nicht beansprucht zu haben, wenn er sie noch fünf Jahre lang aus Brüssel mitlaufen lassen konnte. Seine Errungenschaft ist ein Spaßbad - welches ihm die Bürgere heute noch übel nehmen und die SPD bei der folgenden Wahl alle Direktmandate gekostet hat. Reicht das als innenpolitische Erfahrung für die Kanzlerschaft? 

Schulz war stets in den Medien, das ist (s)ein großer Vorteil. Aber könnte sich jemand vorstellen die Grünen versuchten mit Daniel Cohn-Bendit (wie Schulz von 1994 an in Brüssel, 2014 aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht mehr angetreten) heute etwas ähnliches? Gut, die Grünen stellen keinen Kanzlerkandidaten, ist mir klar, aber mir geht es darum, dass diese Politiker die deutsche Innenpolitik zu lange aus den Augen verloren haben, vereinigtes Europa hin oder her.


----------



## Two-Face (3. März 2017)

*AW: Martin Schulz: Politisches Strohfeuer oder ernstzunehmende Alternative gegen Merkel?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die SPD müsste sich stärker von dem Abgrenzen, was Schröder damals verbockt hat und sich besser positionieren, was frische Politik angeht. Das kannst du aber nur mit Leuten, die wirklich von Grund auf kommen. Nur sehe ich da keinen.


Hat sich Schulz nicht jüngst von der Agenda 2010 distanziert? Und die Union ist derzeit diejenige, die sie befürwortet? (wo sie doch damals so wehement dagegen war)
Es ist eigentlich völlig egal, wer von damals noch mit drinhockt oder nicht, die meisten sind so oder so nur Politik-Söldner.



Threshold schrieb:


> [andererseits hab ich mich jahrelang gefragt, wieso der Party Wowereit ständig in Berlin gewählt wurde -- denn der konnte ja noch weniger als nichts]


Das mit dem Flughafen war Wowereits einzige, wirkliche Pleite.
Der hätte auch längst was anderes machen können, ist aber jemand, dem wirklich was an seinem Amt gelegen ist. 

Der hätte einen weit besseren Kanzlerkandidaten abgegeben, als einer wie Schulz.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. März 2017)

*AW: Martin Schulz: Politisches Strohfeuer oder ernstzunehmende Alternative gegen Merkel?*



Threshold schrieb:


> ...was anderes als "Freiheit" kam von dem Gauck ja sowieso nie.



Darum war Gauck für Merkel ja auch der perfekte Mann in dieser Position. Man konnte sich irgendwie bei ihm nie dem Gefühl erwehren das er eigentlich nicht mal annähernd eine Ahnung davon hatte was um ihn herrum überhaupt politisch wirklich passierte, entsprechend fern vom wirklichen Geschehen wirkten dann auch immer seine Ansprachen, Äußerungen und Reden, die immer diesen abgekapselten Blick des Kirchenmannes auf ein Thema hatten und nie die Sicht eines pragmatischen Politikers besaßen, wie das bei seinen Vorgängern, die ja alle politische Ämter bekleidet hatten, der Fall war.

Ein Steinmeier könnte künftig wieder mehr Kritik, auch in Richtung einer evt. Regierung Merkel, äußern als das der Gauck die letzten Jahre getan hat. Das mag zwar erstmal keine unmittelbaren Konsequenzen für die Politik Merkels haben, aber trotzdem ist es sicher müßig wen der Bundespräsident immer wieder an deiner Politik mäckelt und sie kritisiert.

@Topic:
Was Martin Schulz angeht glaube ich durchaus das er Chancen hat die Merkel bei der kommenden Wahl als Kandidat zu schlagen. Allerdings nicht etwa weil er die besseren politischen Ziele und Versprechungen machen würde, sondern weil es wohl doch schlicht eine gewisse Merkelmüdigkeit gibt und der Schulz dieses gewisse Charisma besitzt das ihn bei Wählern ankommen lässt (strahlt "frische" aus), anders kann man sich die anhaltend hohen Werte für die SPD momentan kaum erklären.

Betachtet man Schulz hingegen genau ist er ein eigentlich nicht wirklich tragbarer als eine Merkel, oder ein Schröder. Er ist vor allem auch ein Schwätzer mit viel heißer Luft und jemand der vor allem Politik im Sinne von Lobbyverbänden der Wirtschaft macht, worin er sich während seiner Zeit in Brüssel bestens üben konnte.
Es wird sich entsprechend auch mit ihm als Kanzler nicht viel am eingeschlagenen politischen Kurs ändern, oder wesentlich mehr soziale Politik geben.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Hat sich Schulz nicht jüngst von der Agenda 2010  distanziert? Und die Union ist derzeit diejenige, die sie befürwortet?  (wo sie doch damals so wehement dagegen war)



Nicht wirklich, er hat zwar von Fehlern gesprochen, bzgl. der Agenda 2010, die korrigiert werden müssten, was aber geändert werden soll ist eigentlich nur Kosmetik und verbessert keines der wirklich durch Agenda 2010 geschaffenen Probleme.
Im Grunde ist es nur Wahlkampf-bla-bla das Ganze.


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2017)

*AW: Martin Schulz: Politisches Strohfeuer oder ernstzunehmende Alternative gegen Merkel?*



Kaimikaze schrieb:


> Schulz war stets in den Medien, das ist (s)ein großer Vorteil. Aber könnte sich jemand vorstellen die Grünen versuchten mit Daniel Cohn-Bendit (wie Schulz von 1994 an in Brüssel, 2014 aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht mehr angetreten) heute etwas ähnliches? Gut, die Grünen stellen keinen Kanzlerkandidaten, ist mir klar, aber mir geht es darum, dass diese Politiker die deutsche Innenpolitik zu lange aus den Augen verloren haben, vereinigtes Europa hin oder her.



Ab und zu mal bei Illner in der Talkshow hocken und irgendwas faseln ist aber nicht in den Medien präsent sein.
Oder was meinst du genau?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Darum war Gauck für Merkel ja auch der perfekte Mann in dieser Position. Man konnte sich irgendwie bei ihm nie dem Gefühl erwehren das er eigentlich nicht mal annähernd eine Ahnung davon hatte was um ihn herrum überhaupt politisch wirklich passierte, entsprechend fern vom wirklichen Geschehen wirkten dann auch immer seine Ansprachen, Äußerungen und Reden, die immer diesen abgekapselten Blick des Kirchenmannes auf ein Thema hatten und nie die Sicht eines pragmatischen Politikers besaßen, wie das bei seinen Vorgängern, die ja alle politische Ämter bekleidet hatten, der Fall war.



Aber wieso war sie dann so vehement gegen Gauck und hatte damals den Wulff durchgedrückt und sich später so geärgert, als der kleine Rösler den Gauck aufgestellt hat?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ein Steinmeier könnte künftig wieder mehr Kritik, auch in Richtung einer evt. Regierung Merkel, äußern als das der Gauck die letzten Jahre getan hat. Das mag zwar erstmal keine unmittelbaren Konsequenzen für die Politik Merkels haben, aber trotzdem ist es sicher müßig wen der Bundespräsident immer wieder an deiner Politik mäckelt und sie kritisiert.



Steinmeier gehört zur Mannschaft Merkel und hat die Agenda mitgestaltet.
Der wird so gar nichts zur Politik der aktuellen Regierung oder zu deren Nachfolger sagen.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Betachtet man Schulz hingegen genau ist er ein eigentlich nicht wirklich tragbarer als eine Merkel, oder ein Schröder. Er ist vor allem auch ein Schwätzer mit viel heißer Luft und jemand der vor allem Politik im Sinne von Lobbyverbänden der Wirtschaft macht, worin er sich während seiner Zeit in Brüssel bestens üben konnte.
> Es wird sich entsprechend auch mit ihm als Kanzler nicht viel am eingeschlagenen politischen Kurs ändern, oder wesentlich mehr soziale Politik geben.



Tja, wir werden sehen, ob das nur Geschwafel ist, was von ihm kommt oder ob da Substanz hinter steckt.
Substanz könnte er machen, indem er sagt, dass er zusammen mit den Linken Merkel abwählen will.


----------



## Kaimikaze (3. März 2017)

*AW: Martin Schulz: Politisches Strohfeuer oder ernstzunehmende Alternative gegen Merkel?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und das hat der dicke Siggi nun mal gemacht. Er wollte kein Kanzlerkandidat mehr sein, weil er sich um seine Familie kümmern wollte.
> Deswegen wurde er auch Außenminister. Da ist er nie zu hause und kann sich so am Besten um seine Familie kümmern.



  Nochmal im Alter Vater zu werden ist eine ganz andere Hausnummer, vielleicht braucht er einfach etwas mehr "Ruhe". 




Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, EU Rampenlicht würde ich jetzt nicht sagen.
> Er war Parlamentspräsident. Also ein Job, wo du keine Macht hast und wo dich jeder tätschelt.



Nur Tätscheln war es auch nicht, Schulz hat im Sinne Junckers im Parlament verlässlich die Mehrheiten für die Gesetzesvorhaben der Kommission organisiert. Da stecken schon Einfluss und Macht dahinter. Die beiden sind sich recht ähnlich, Juncker wollte Schulz unbedingt halten und hat sogar von einer Destabilisierung der EU ohne Schulz gesprochen. Mit Tajani hat er jedenfalls eine ganz andere Person als Schulz, der ist christlich-konservativ und handelt nicht so wie Juncker das gerne hätte. Das gibt noch was. Tajani hat bereits in seiner Antrittsrede die Führung von Juncker und Schulz zwischen den Zeilen kritisiert. 




Threshold schrieb:


> Der Scholz ist Regionalpolitiker. Mehr kann der nicht.



Yep, aber den hatte Gabriel als möglichen Kanzlerkandidaten ins Spiel gebracht. Als Schröders Generalsekretär war er eine Katastrophe, hatte damals das Gefühl er müsste betreut werden. Hat aber das Glück Hamburger zu sein. Die Hamburger würden einen einheimischen Schäferhund wählen, weil der vor 30 jahren zugezogene noch immer "nicht in Hamburg angekommen ist". In Bayern wäre das Diskriminierung, in Hamburg gilt es als verschroben.




Threshold schrieb:


> Ab und zu mal bei Illner in der Talkshow hocken und irgendwas faseln ist aber nicht in den Medien präsent sein.
> Oder was meinst du genau?



Auch in den gedruckten Medien tauchte er immer mal wieder auf. Meinte damit, dass er aus dem öffentlichen Blickfeld nicht verschwunden ist. Im Gegensatz zu anderen die in der EU Karriere gemacht haben.


----------



## T-Drive (3. März 2017)

*AW: Martin Schulz: Politisches Strohfeuer oder ernstzunehmende Alternative gegen Merkel?*

Gestern Abend in extra3 DER Spruch :

"Da kommt Schulz - und die Leiche hat wieder Puls"

Mal gespannt ob sie auch wieder aufsteht.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. März 2017)

*AW: Martin Schulz: Politisches Strohfeuer oder ernstzunehmende Alternative gegen Merkel?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber wieso war sie dann so vehement gegen Gauck und hatte damals den Wulff durchgedrückt und sich später so geärgert, als der kleine Rösler den Gauck aufgestellt hat?



Weil es natürlich immer wünschenswert ist einen Kanidaten aus der eigenen Partei im Amt des Präsidenten zu haben, schon alleine deswegen weil der halt auf der Linie der Partei ist und keine Kritik übt und nicht zuletzt, weil es auch ein gewisses Prestige ist dieses Amt mit jemanden von der eigenen Partei zu besetzen, zeigt immerhin wer in der Koallition ggf. die Hose an hat. 

Aber letztlich hat der Wulff sich ja als Pleite für die Merkel entwickelt und sie musste den Gauck abnicken da sie niemanden hatte den sie nach dem Wulff dafür durchbekommen hätte und im laufe der Jahre hat die Merkel den Gauck wohl auch definitiv schätzen gelernt, immerhin ist der Mann solch eine politische Blindschleiche das er gut auf den Posten passt und die Merkel nicht nervt und auch in keine politischen Fettnäpfchen tretten kann.



Threshold schrieb:


> Steinmeier gehört zur Mannschaft Merkel und hat die Agenda mitgestaltet.
> Der wird so gar nichts zur Politik der aktuellen Regierung oder zu deren Nachfolger sagen.



Noch ja, aber nach der nässten Bundestagswahl kann das anders aussehen, sofern die CDU da wieder regiert, noch viel ehr wen die SPD nicht Teil der neuen Regierung wäre, dann gäbe es schließlich keine verpflichtenden Bande mehr für den Steinmeier nicht Kritik gegen die CDU zu üben.  



Threshold schrieb:


> Tja, wir werden sehen, ob das nur Geschwafel ist, was von ihm kommt oder ob da Substanz hinter steckt.
> Substanz könnte er machen, indem er sagt, dass er zusammen mit den Linken Merkel abwählen will.



Ach ich bitte dich,  solange eine große Koalition möglich wäre und es nicht zu einer Regierungsbildung mit den Grünen reicht wird auch der Schulz ehr mit der CDU koalieren als eine Regierung mit der Linken und ggf. den Grünen zu bilden.
Interessant würde es erst ab dem Punkt werden wen CDU und SPD nicht genug Stimmen hätten um in einer großen Koalition mit Mehrheit zu regieren. Aber das ist zimlich unwahrscheinlich, das würde eine sehr starke AfD eine starke Linke, starke Grüne und eine FDP im Bundestag bedingen.
Ansonsten wird alles weitestgehend beim alten bleiben...


----------



## RyzA (4. März 2017)

*AW: Martin Schulz: Politisches Strohfeuer oder ernstzunehmende Alternative gegen Merkel?*

Aufgrund der wirtschaftliche Lage Deutschlands, niedrigen Arbeitslosenzahlen schätze ich das Merkel wieder gewählt wird. Den meisten Menschen geht es ja relativ gut.
Die SPD hat damals mit Schröder die Drecksarbeit gemacht und Merkel hat sich mit der CDU ins gemachte Nest gesetzt. So einfach ist das.
Schulz ist mir symphatisch aber ich habe auch die Befürchtung das hohe Umfragewerte alleine nicht ausreichen werden um die Wahl zu gewinnen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. März 2017)

*AW: Martin Schulz: Politisches Strohfeuer oder ernstzunehmende Alternative gegen Merkel?*

Gott bewahre, wenn Merkel weiter an der Macht bleibt geht es wohl einigen zu gut. Ich muss sofort an einen Film denken -> Geschenkt ist noch zu teuer. Dann wäre wohl das Kennzeichen D unnötig und man kann es in ABZ tauschen ( viel Spaß beim raten )


----------



## Kaimikaze (4. März 2017)

*AW: Martin Schulz: Politisches Strohfeuer oder ernstzunehmende Alternative gegen Merkel?*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ansonsten wird alles weitestgehend beim alten bleiben...



Das wird es so oder so, es wird nur Nuancen und Verschiebungen geben, egal wer von den vier Etablierten an die Macht kommt. Selbst Rot-Rot-Grün würde nur ein "mehr" (Geldverteilung, Geld für Bedürftige, Migration) durchsetzen. Völlig utopisch, aber selbst wenn Die Linke oder die AFD über 50% bekämen und dieses Land komplett umkrempeln wollten, auch dann würde wegen der Blockade im Bundesrat nichts passieren (Obama lässt grüßen). Zum Sieg der Bundestagswahl müsste eine der Parteien die nächsten 6-8 Landtagswahlen haushoch gewinnen, das wird niemals passieren. Deutschland ist zum Stillstand verdammt.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Aufgrund der wirtschaftliche Lage Deutschlands, niedrigen Arbeitslosenzahlen schätze ich das Merkel wieder gewählt wird. Den meisten Menschen geht es ja relativ gut.



Die niedrigen Arbeitslosenzahlen basieren darauf, dass alle möglichen Personen aus der Statistik geflogen sind. Die tatsächlichen Zahlen liegen bei mindestens sechs Millionen und das ohne die zu uns gekommenen Flüchtlinge (2015-2016). Nicht nur zwei Drittel der Hartz4 Bezieher tauchen erst gar nicht auf, auch sämtliche Weiterbildungen, 400-Euro Jobs, Umschulungen, Zeit- und Kurzarbeit, Saisonarbeit etc. sind rausgeflogen, die gelten alle laut Statistik als voll beschäftigt.

Für Hartz4 sehr interessant:

Arbeitslosenquote - Tricks der Agentur fur Arbeit mit der Statistik


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2017)

*AW: Martin Schulz: Politisches Strohfeuer oder ernstzunehmende Alternative gegen Merkel?*



Kaimikaze schrieb:


> Nicht nur zwei Drittel der Hartz4 Bezieher tauchen erst gar nicht auf, auch sämtliche Weiterbildungen, 400-Euro Jobs, Umschulungen, Zeit- und Kurzarbeit, Saisonarbeit etc. sind rausgeflogen, die gelten alle laut Statistik als voll beschäftigt.



Du hast die Hartzer vergessen, die krank geschrieben sind, die tauchen in der Statistik auch nicht auf.


----------



## Seeefe (4. März 2017)

*AW: Martin Schulz: Politisches Strohfeuer oder ernstzunehmende Alternative gegen Merkel?*

Eigentlich "nur" etwa 3,5 - 4 Millionen, aber klar packen wir einfach mal mehr als 2 Millionen arbeitslose oben drauf. 

DIE LINKE: Tatsachliche Arbeitslosigkeit

Die tatsachliche Arbeitslosenquote in Deutschland - eine Erwiderung - finanzmarktwelt.de

https://www.google.de/amp/s/amp.foc...bt-es-wirklich-in-deutschland_id_5587877.html

Tricks mit der Statistik? So viele Arbeitslose gibt es wirklich - Politik - nordbayern.de


----------



## Kaimikaze (4. März 2017)

*AW: Martin Schulz: Politisches Strohfeuer oder ernstzunehmende Alternative gegen Merkel?*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Eigentlich "nur" etwa 3,5 - 4 Millionen, aber klar packen wir einfach mal mehr als 2 Millionen arbeitslose oben drauf.



Interessante Links, danke. Allerdings kommen wir den sechs Millionen mit der extremen Zuwanderung der letzten Jahre sehr nahe.
Ich hatte auch einen etwas älteren Link der von sechs Millionen sprach, kann den aber im Linkdschungel nicht mehr finden.


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2017)

*AW: Martin Schulz: Politisches Strohfeuer oder ernstzunehmende Alternative gegen Merkel?*



Kaimikaze schrieb:


> Interessante Links, danke. Allerdings kommen wir den sechs Millionen mit der extremen Zuwanderung der letzten Jahre sehr nahe.
> Ich hatte auch einen etwas älteren Link der von sechs Millionen sprach, kann den aber im Linkdschungel nicht mehr finden.



Wenn man es genau nimmt, kannst du auch die ganzen Aufstocker dazu rechnen, denn ohne Aufstocken würden sie keinen Job haben. Die Arbeitsagentur subventioniert die Jobs, damit die Unternehmen höhere Gewinne haben.


----------



## Kaimikaze (5. März 2017)

*AW: Martin Schulz: Politisches Strohfeuer oder ernstzunehmende Alternative gegen Merkel?*

Die hatte ich überhaupt nicht auf dem Schirm, hast vollkommen recht. Mitte 2015 waren das immerhin 1,223 Millionen Personen: 

Mindestlohn: Zahl der Hartz-IV-Aufstocker und Minijobber sinkt - WELT

Es fehlen auch mindestens noch zwei weitere Gruppen, welche in den Links von Seeefe nicht berücksichtigt wurden, ich komme aber nicht mehr drauf wer das war, muss nochmal suchen. Dann waren die von mir veranschlagten sechs Millionen doch nicht so abwegig.

Hätte übrigens die Überschrift "Martin Schulz: Politisches Strohfeuer oder ernstzunehmender Herausforderer Merkels?" nennen sollen, kann die Überschrift aber leider nicht mehr bearbeiten. Der Wald und die Bäume...


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2017)

*AW: Martin Schulz: Politisches Strohfeuer oder ernstzunehmende Alternative gegen Merkel?*



Kaimikaze schrieb:


> Hätte übrigens die Überschrift "Martin Schulz: Politisches Strohfeuer oder ernstzunehmender Herausforderer Merkels?" nennen sollen, kann die Überschrift aber leider nicht mehr bearbeiten. Der Wald und die Bäume...



Du musst deinen Startpost bearbeiten und dann auf "erweitert" klicken. Dann kannst du auch die Titelleiste bearbeiten.


----------



## Kaimikaze (5. März 2017)

*AW: Martin Schulz: Politisches Strohfeuer oder ernstzunehmende Alternative gegen Merkel?*

Wollte nochmal was zu Trumps Mauer sagen und das in einer Interpretation ohne Wertung. Für uns ist sowas undenkbar, mit einer Mauer verbinden wir Deutschen historisch nichts Gutes, es sei denn man bezeichnet sie ideologisch als Antifaschistischen Schutzwall. Das Wort Grenze ist in Europa eigentlich schon nicht mehr politisch korrekt.

An der mexikanischen Grenze steht schon länger ein niedergetrampelter Zaun, der Gedanke sich abzuschotten stammt nicht von Trump. Wer aber wie Trump die Welt in schwarze und weiße Lager unterteilt, kann dann aus seiner Sichtweise "logisch" argumentieren: *Wir* Amerikaner (strahlend weiß, Schneeblindheit droht) verletzen die Grenze nicht, aber *ihr* Mexikaner (tiefschwarz wie die Nacht, Erblindung droht) lasst über *eure* Grenzseite illegale Zuwanderung, organisierte Kriminalität und Drogenschmuggel zu, wovon *wir* Nachteile haben. Also bauen *wir* eine Mauer, die *ihr* bezahlen werdet. *Wir* gegen *euch*, so wie auch gegen Teile der Presse und das gesamte politische Establishment.

Abermillionen Mexikaner und andere Spanischsprachige sind illegal in die USA eingewandert, werden systematisch ausgenutzt und schuften dort für einen Hungerlohn. Die sind für ganze Wirtschaftszweige, besonders die Landwirtschaft eine unverzichtbare Stütze geworden. Trump will aber Jobs für Amerikaner schaffen und so ist dieser Kampf - verbunden mit dem Androhen der Ausweisung Illegaler im großen Stil - die Umsetzung eines seiner Wahlversprechen. Obama hat versucht diesen Illegalen einen legalen Status mit allen Rechten zu verschaffen, auch mit dem Hintergedanken dass sie dann die Demokraten wählen (dasselbe beim türkischen Sultan mit den syrischen Flüchtlingen). Was aus diesen Illegalen wird ist Trump hingegen vollkommen egal, sind so oder so nicht sein Wählerpotential. Ob diese Stellen überhaupt von Amerikanern mit höheren Forderungen besetzt werden könnten steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt, es würde die Wirtschaft jedenfalls deutlich mehr kosten. Klar kann man auch Amerikaner ausnutzen, aber für drei Dollar arbeiten die eher nicht. 

Das mexikanische Drogenkartelle im Süden der USA tätig sind und dort mit großer Brutalität agieren ist nichts neues. Ich schaue abends französische Nachrichten und habe vor wenigen Tagen auf Tele5 gesehen, dass ein großer Teil des in Afghanistan hergestellten Heroins über Mexiko in die USA gelangt, derzeit so viel wie seit 60 Jahren nicht mehr. Deswegen bezahlt *ihr*, damit *wir* damit nichts mehr zu tun haben.

Wie gesagt ohne Wertung, meine derzeitige Signatur sollte da für sich sprechen. Solche Hassverhältnisse möchte ich auch nicht hier haben, es ist für mich genauso unfassbar, dass friedliche Demonstranten gegen Trump mit Polizei-Pfefferspray regelrecht eingenebelt werden, als auch dass Leute die Trumpflyer verteilen von einem Mob zusammengeschlagen werden. Beides ist erbärmlich.

Edit: Das war die Signatur: Money and wealth should serve the people. The people should not have to serve money and wealth - Bernie Sanders


----------



## Kaimikaze (5. März 2017)

*AW: Martin Schulz: Politisches Strohfeuer oder ernstzunehmende Alternative gegen Merkel?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du musst deinen Startpost bearbeiten und dann auf "erweitert" klicken. Dann kannst du auch die Titelleiste bearbeiten.



Danke, wieder was gelernt. Er kam, sah, überarbeitete.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. März 2017)

*AW: Martin Schulz: Politisches Strohfeuer oder ernstzunehmende Alternative gegen Merkel?*



Rolk schrieb:


> Du kannst die AfD nicht ernsthaft mit der Schill Partei vergleichen und in 5 Jahren gibt es mehr Potential Protestwähler abzuholen als jetzt.



Möglich, dass es dann mehr gibt. Aber Protestwählern musst du immer was neues bieten. Wenn die AFD in den nächsten 4 Jahren keine konsequenten Lösungen für ihre selbst gemachten Paniken liefert (und das wird sie weder theoretisch noch praktisch können), dann ist sie bei der übernächsten Bundestagswahl auch nur eine weitere nutzlose Partei und die "dagegen.immer"-Fraktion sucht sich was neues. Die sind schon früher zwischen Linker, FDP und zum Teil NPD fröhlich hin und her gesprungen, je nach dem wer gerade frisch und neu wirkte. Dann zwischendurch mal die Piraten. Aber das einzige frische an der AFD ist die noch nicht alzu weit zurückliegende Gründung.




Kaimikaze schrieb:


> Edit: Mit "Alternative zu Merkel" meinte ich lediglich, ob Schulz Chancen auf den Wahlsieg und die Kanzlerschaft hat, denn Gabriel hatte überhaupt keine. Bei der Überschrift habe ich rumgerätselt wie ich das am besten ausdrücke und mich dabei schwer getan.
> 
> Es ist die große sich stellende Frage, ob Schulz innenpolitisch erfahren genug ist um einen soliden Kanzler abzugeben.



Kanzler brauchen keine "innenpolitische Erfahrung". Kanzler müssen sich auf Parteiintrigien verstehen, um überhaupt erstmal vorgeschlagen zu werden (kann Schulz offensichtlich) und das Nachwachsen potentieller Konkurrenten zu verhindern (in der Hinsicht muss man Kohls Ziehtochter natürlich erstmal nachmachen) und ansonsten muss die Partei als ganzes möglichst viele Stimmen holen. Da ist der Kanzlerkandidat aber spätestens seit Merkel nur noch ein passiver Faktor. Nach Vorbild von Mrs. Teflon muss Schulz seine Wahlkampfauftritte rumbringen und dabei die ganze Zeit schön klingen, ohne wirklich eine Aussage zu machen (bekommt er bislang sehr gut hin). So bleibt er, gerade mit seiner wer-hat-sich-je-für-EU-Politik-interessiert-Vergangenheit eine Blanko-Projektionsfläche in der jeder Wähler den Kanzler sehen kann, den er gerne möchte. Die eigentlichen  Wahlversprecher werden dann zielgruppenspezifische von den niedrigeren Parteirängen gestreut und zwar so, dass möglichst jeder Wähler nur den Teil bewusst wahrnimmt, den er als positiv erachtet.
Einzige Ausnahme von diesem bewährten Konzept scheint derzeit die Rentenpolitik zu sein. Aber da liefern sich Union und SPD ja auch einen Wettstreit darum, möglichst nur Honig breitzuschmieren ohne die unabwendbaren Schattenseiten auch nur anzusprechen geschweige denn mal die Grundsatzdiskussion zu führen.




> Schulz war stets in den Medien, das ist (s)ein großer Vorteil. Aber könnte sich jemand vorstellen die Grünen versuchten mit Daniel Cohn-Bendit (wie Schulz von 1994 an in Brüssel, 2014 aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht mehr angetreten) heute etwas ähnliches? Gut, die Grünen stellen keinen Kanzlerkandidaten, ist mir klar, aber mir geht es darum, dass diese Politiker die deutsche Innenpolitik zu lange aus den Augen verloren haben, vereinigtes Europa hin oder her.



Cohn-Bendit steht für die Grünen Anfänge der 70er und 80er Jahre. Spontis, Sozialisten, Umwelt- und Naturschutz, Pazifismus. Für die Mittelstands- und Familienpartei von Göring-Eckardt, Özdemir und Kretschmann käme der nie in Frage und einem Großteil der deutschen Wählerschaft wäre er auch schwer zu vermitteln.
(Wahrscheinlich würden sie mit Cohn-Bendit, Ströbele, Tritin und ggf. Künast an der Spitze trotzdem 10% zulegen )




Threshold schrieb:


> Du hast die Hartzer vergessen, die krank geschrieben sind, die tauchen in der Statistik auch nicht auf.



Da dürften die Kleinstselbständigen die größere Gruppe sein. Man muss aber gar nicht viel rumraten:
Letzten Monat gab es 4374000 erwerbsfähige HartzIV-Bezieher. Grundsicherung fur Arbeitsuchende (SGB II) - statistik.arbeitsagentur.de
Unabhängig davon, ob die in Maßnahmen, Umschulungen, 1 Euro Jobs oder Selbst&ständigerArbeit festhängen oder ihre Zeit für etwas sinnvolleres nutzen dürfen, ist das ziemlich genau die Zahl derjenigen die eine Arbeit suchen, von der man überleben kann.

Im Vergleich zu den 90ern ist aber auch diese Zahl ganz okay, vor allem wenn man sich die Entwicklung in vielen anderen Ländern Europas anguckt. (und die wurden zu 50% von Schäuble regiert!)


----------



## T-Drive (7. März 2017)

Dieser Hype wird ja hauptsächlich durch die populären Themen der Sozialpolitik, die er anschneidet, ausgelöst. Man wird sehen wie die Umfragewerte aussehen wenn er mal zu anderen wichtigen Themen Stellung bezieht wie innere Sicherheit, Einwanderungs-Flüchtlingspolitik, Bundeswehr(Wehrpflicht) , Verhältnis zu Russland, neue Verhandlungen mit Trumpistan über TTIP usw. Ich denke da wird so manche Ernüchterung einkehren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. März 2017)

Wer sollte ihn zwingen, dazu präzise Stellung zu nehmen?
Merkel garantiert nicht, deren einzige Stärke ist es, keine Themen anzusprechen und der 1:1 Wahlkampf gegen Schulz wird mit einem Schweigeduell enden. Wenn Grüne und Linke Themen in den Raum werfen, interessiert das seit Jahren niemanden mehr. Und gegen rechtsextremistischen Populismus von der AFD kann man kinderleicht in die Gegenoffensive gehen (nicht, dass von dieser Seite her überhaupt Argumente zu erwarten wären, auf die man reagieren müsste). Blieben allenfalls Themen, die politische Ereignisse in die Medien drücken. Letztere haben aber (wenn es keine Katastrophen sind, bei denen es eh leicht ist, die "richtige" Position zu beziehen) meist eine so kurze Halbwertszeit, dass ein paar Absichtserklärungen ohne konkrete Pläne ausreichen. Im großen und ganzen kann sich Schulz also auf die Themen beschränken, die er selbst anspricht und in der Weise, in der er sie anspricht. Und da sollte er eigentlich bis zur Sommerpause durchhalten können, ohne dass ihm die sicheren Aspekte ausgehen (Trump liefert zuverlässig Sprüche, über die man nur gründlich den Kopf schütteln muss, bei den frühjährlichen Tarifverhandlungen kann er sich daneben stellen und nicken, für den Frühsommer dürfte derBrexit ein Heimspiel für einen EU-Politiker werden - da geht ja fast schon die Zeit aus, um den Rentnern und Abstiegsängstlern Honig ums Maul zu schmieren)

Fazit: Wahlkampf vor einer Wählerschaft, die sich einen Dreck für Politik interessiert und null Peilung von komplexen Zusammenhängen hat, mag gute Selbstdarstellungsfähigkeiten verlangen - aber nach Inhalten fragt in Deutschland niemand.


----------



## Bartolas (8. März 2017)

Ich bin selber Mitglied der SPD und denke, das Schulz durchaus eine Chance hat Kanzler zu werden. Was die SPD Klientel will formuliert er schon mal sehr gut die Frage ist halt ob man ihm Vertraut. Den beim Thema vertrauen hat uns die Agenda mehr als nur geschadet.


----------



## Threshold (8. März 2017)

Hier im Forum sich als Mitglieder einer Partei zu "outen" ist nicht einfach. 

Tja, ich sehe die SPD einfach nicht fähig, einen Kanzler zu stellen. Dazu redet der dicke Siggi -- hat der abgenommen? Sieht dünner aus -- einfach zuviel Schmarrn.
Dazu fehlen mir persönlich zu wenig gute, frische Köpfe, um wirklich eine andere Politik zu machen.
Angenommen Schulz schafft es, wäre er als Kanzler unglaubwürdig, wenn er die gleichen Leute in die Ministerien einsetzt, die heute schon drin hocken.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. März 2017)

Es braucht schon mehr als nur einen neuen Vortänzer. Alte Zöpfe gehören von Zeit zu Zeit abgeschnitten damit das Parteiprogramm nicht gleich wieder als unglaubwürdig vom Tisch gewischt wird.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. März 2017)

Das EU-Parlament führt momentan Ermittlungen gegen den Schulz durch, wegen Günstlingswirtschaft. Je nachdem welches Ergebnis da am Ende bei rauskommt und wie aktiv sich die Medien des Themas annehmen und es entsprechend hier beim Wähler präsent wird, könnte es durchaus pasieren das der Schulz der SPD als Kanzlerkanidat mehr schaden wird als ihr zu nützen:

EU-Parlament: Schulz uberschritt Kompetenzen bei Beforderung


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2017)

Die Medien sind aber die Feinde des wählendes Volkes.
Oder war das der andere Typ?


----------



## Sparanus (10. März 2017)

Ich wähle Schulz, nicht vor Begeisterung sondern mit der Hoffnung Merkel loszuwerden. 
Es darf auch keine neue Groko werden, sondern RRG. Das ganze Establishment der Union muss weg, sie muss nach 12 Jahren wieder in die Opposition um innerlich zu gesunden.
Merkel ist nicht mehr tragbar, Schulz ist es auch nicht. Aber Schulz ist nach 4 Jahren wieder weg, weil die SPD nicht gegen eine starke Union bestehen kann.
Der nette Nebeneffekt ist, dass eine starke Union die AfD wieder unter 5% drücken wird. Aber mit Merkel sind wir nicht stark, wie waren es nie, wir haben nur von der Schwäche unserer Gegner profitiert.
#Unionsmitglied


----------



## Amon (10. März 2017)

Rot-Rot-Grün?! Na dann mal Helm ab zum Gebet und gute Nacht Deutschland. Das ist das schlimmste was passieren kann. Den Schulz wählen um Merkel los zu werden ist auch das schlimmste was man machen kann. Dieser Mann will Deutschland als Staat abschaffen und träumt von einer EUdSSR. Da kann man besser die Grauen Panther oder die Partei bibeltreuer Christen wählen. Oder halt die einzig vernünftige Alternative, die AfD.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2017)

> Aber Schulz ist nach 4 Jahren wieder weg,


4 Jahre ist eine lange Zeit und in der Zeit kann man sehr viel Porzellan zerschlagen.


> Das ganze Establishment der Union muss weg


Nicht nur die, bei allen Parteien muss der Muff raus und Platz schaffen für eine Renovierung


----------



## Sparanus (10. März 2017)

Deutschland als Staat abzuschaffen ist die Zukunft und das sage ich als jemand der sich durchaus als Nationaler sieht. 

Bismarck hat im Endeffekt auch Preußen für was größeres aufgegeben.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. März 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Bismarck hat im Endeffekt auch Preußen für was größeres aufgegeben.



Im Grunde nicht.
Preußen hat durch die Reichsgründung nur gewonnen, aber nichts verloren.
Immerhin existierte Preußen teritorial innerhalb der Grenzen des Deutschen Reichs unverändert weiter, war der Preußische König nach der Reichsgründung Deutsches Kaiser und regierte mit nahezu uneingeschränkter Macht über das gesamte Reichsgebiet, während die Fürsten der ehemaligen anderen deutschen Staaten eigentlich nur noch über eine im Vergleich dazu symbolische Macht verfügten.

Nicht umsonst hat man damals beim Deutschen Reich auch gerne leicht spötisch vom Preußischen Reich gesprochen, weil es im Grunde genau das unter einer leicht durchschaubaren Fassade war.
Bismarcks Ziel war es von Anfang an die deutschen Staaten unter preußischer Führung zu einem Gesamtstaat zu vereinen, nicht ein föderales Staatsgebilde zu erschafen in dem Preußen nur ein Staat von vielen wäre. 

Es ist also entsprechend ein ehr doch zimliche schlechtes Beispiel für eine Union wie die EU und den Platz den Nationalstaaten in ihr im idealfall haben müssten / sollten (keinen).


----------



## Two-Face (10. März 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Rot-Rot-Grün?! Na dann mal Helm ab zum Gebet und gute Nacht Deutschland. Das ist das schlimmste was passieren kann. Den Schulz wählen um Merkel los zu werden ist auch das schlimmste was man machen kann. Dieser Mann will Deutschland als Staat abschaffen und träumt von einer EUdSSR. Da kann man besser die Grauen Panther oder die Partei bibeltreuer Christen wählen. Oder halt die einzig vernünftige Alternative, die AfD.
> 
> Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


Ich habe weder bei Schulz, der SPD, den Grünen noch bei den Linken etwas aus ihrem Wahlprogramm herausgelesen, welches diesen - gelinde gesagt - äußerst kruden Vergleich auch nur ansatzweise untermauern würde.
Schulz ist in erster Linie immernoch jemand, der Politik für die Wirtschaft macht, die "soziale" Phase der SPD hält i.d.R. nur bis nach den Wahlen.
Die Linke würden sowieso an der globalisierten Wirtschaft scheitern, nach denen wird sich keiner richten. Und bei den Grünen ist nichts mehr wirklich grün, sieht man gut in BaWü, ein Armutszeugnis, was die da abliefern. Oder an Winfried Kretschmann, ein Unionspolitiker mit grüner Krawatte.

Die AfD dagegen bestätigt sich immer mehr in der Rolle der Populisten.
Was soll das eigentlich genau heißen, dass Deutschland mehr Ausländer verlassen als dazukommen sollen? Soll es da so eine Art Gleichung geben? Und was ist überhaupt genau mit "Ausländer" gemeint? Dass die dazu noch ziemlich in den 60er Jahren stecken geblieben sind, erkennt man auch daran, dass sie am liebsten gleich das heutige Familienbild abschaffen würden. Und wirkliche Lösungen, sprich "Alternativen" zu den tatsächlich ernsten Problemen heute bieten die auch nicht, Themen wie das Rentensystem oder (Alters)-armut werden gar nicht erst angesprochen, der Klimawandel dazu noch regelrecht geleugnet. Wundert mich auch nicht, beachte man nur die Anzahl ehemaliger rechtskonservativer CDUler und FDPler, die da mitdrinhocken. 
Das schließt auch gleich mal jedwede Form von Immunität gegenüber Wirtschaftslobbyismus aus - die werden denen genauso die Bude einrennen und den Laden übernehmen, wie sie es mit den etablierten Parteien gemacht haben.

Jeder, der sich eigentlich nur mal das Parteiprogramm von denen durchliest müsste doch automatisch checken, dass diese Partei weder wählbar noch regierungsfähig ist.


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es ist also entsprechend ein ehr doch zimliche schlechtes Beispiel für eine Union wie die EU und den Platz den Nationalstaaten in ihr im idealfall haben müssten / sollten (keinen).



Man stelle sich vor, wenn Deutschland die territoriale Macht über Europa erlangt, ganz demokratisch.
Wenn das der Führer noch erlebt hätte.


----------



## Rolk (10. März 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Man stelle sich vor, wenn Deutschland die territoriale Macht über Europa erlangt, ganz demokratisch.
> Wenn das der Führer noch erlebt hätte.



Mit unseren Politikern? Ich gehe dann mal mein fliegendes Schwein ausführen...  

Die Geier ausserhalb Deutschlands würden sich natürlich freuen, ausser uns wäre garantiert keiner so dumm.


----------



## Seeefe (10. März 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Man stelle sich vor, wenn Deutschland die territoriale Macht über Europa erlangt, ganz demokratisch.
> Wenn das der Führer noch erlebt hätte.


Für die PiS ist das doch schon der Fall


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (10. März 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es darf auch keine neue Groko werden, sondern RRG. Das ganze Establishment der Union muss weg, sie muss nach 12 Jahren wieder in die Opposition um innerlich zu gesunden.


RRG wäre für mich das Worst-Case für Deutschland.


----------



## CPFUUU (10. März 2017)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> RRG wäre für mich das Worst-Case für Deutschland.



Es ist das beste was passieren kann, weil diese sozialdemokratische Dreckskultur hier dann endlich voll an die Wand gefahren wird.
Nur so kann man dieses verkrustete mit Parasiten und Schwächlingen angefüllte Land tatsächlich zu etwas besserem machen.


----------



## Sparanus (10. März 2017)

Nightlslaver
Ich schrieb im Endeffekt, das bedeutet so viel wie Langfristig. 
Wilhelm und Bismarck waren noch die Preußen, Wilhelm II war schon eher Deutscher, am Ende der Weimarer Republik hat Preußen seinen hohen Status vollkommen verloren und heute existiert es überhaupt nicht mehr. 
Bayern, Österreich und Co gibt es aber noch. 

Das wichtige ist aber eigentlich, dass Bismarck wusste, dass Preußen sich an Deutschland binden muss, nach seinen Willen als Vormacht. 
Es war eine Wandlung, er wollte es zum Anfang seiner Karriere nicht. 


Threshold schrieb:


> Man stelle sich vor, wenn Deutschland die territoriale Macht über Europa erlangt, ganz demokratisch.
> Wenn das der Führer noch erlebt hätte.


Deutschland hätte die territoriale Macht über Europa haben können nachdem es 1940 Frankreich besiegt hat. Hitler hätte halt auf seinen Ostkrieg verzichten müssen. Und das ganze hätte auch auf Dauer sein können. 
Aber vergessen wir das, prinzipiell war es machbar aber nicht mit einer Hitler Regierung. 

Quellen:
Von Bismarck zu Hitler 
und
Anmerkungen zu Hitler
Beide von Sebastian Haffner


----------



## T-Drive (10. März 2017)

Ich weiß inzwischen gar nicht mehr was ich wählen soll, wohin das Auge reicht - gierige Luschen. Und ihr kommt hier mit Bismarck und Hitler
Nur eins weiß ich, keine Populisten, dann dürfte der Rest grad schnuppe sein.


----------



## Sparanus (10. März 2017)

Der genaue Blick in die Vergangenheit hilft oft für die Zukunft


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. März 2017)

Man kann nur die AfD wählen. Nicht damit sie regiert, sondern damit wir mal tatsächlich ne Opposition bekommen, die national-konservative Interessen im Parlemant vertritt. Das, was die CDU früher gemacht hat, muss die AfD übernehmen. Die vermerkelte CDU ist nämlich vollkommen kernlos und steht im Grunde für alles. Wer aber für alles steht, steht am Ende für gar nichts!


----------



## Two-Face (10. März 2017)

Was heißt "national-konservativ"?
Und was hat die CDU denn früher verkörpert? Gegen Ausländer hetzen und hinterher nichts davon wissen wollen (Ära Kohl)?
Reagieren statt regieren (Ära Kohl + Merkel)?
Ehemalige Nazis decken und zum Bundeskanzler machen (Ära Kiesinger)?


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. März 2017)

Positionen vertreten, die sie vor der Merkel-Ära vertreten hat?

Wer gegen Multikuli war, wählte CDU, wer für Atomkraft war, wählte CDU, wer für Wehrpflicht war, wählte CDU usw.

Viele "Parolen", die die AfD drischt, dreschte die CDU vor 2004. Wenn du willst, kann ich dir einen haufen Zitate aus der CDU zeigen, die man heute allesamt der AfD zurechnen würde.


----------



## Two-Face (10. März 2017)

Wer für den Irakkrieg war wählte Union, wer für Ausweisefplicht für AIDS-Kranke war wählte Union, wer für hohe Staatsverschuldung war wählte Union.
Wer gegen den NATO-Doppelbeschluss war wählte Union, gekommen ist der dann trotzdem. Wer den Transrapid wollte, wählte CSU.
Wer für Kruzifixe und Deutschpflicht in jedem Haushalt, gegen Gleichstellung und für den Euro war ebenfalls.


Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Viele "Parolen", die die AfD drischt, dreschte die CDU vor 2004. Wenn du willst, kann ich dir einen haufen Zitate aus der CDU zeigen, die man heute allesamt der AfD zurechnen würde.


Ich weiß, hocken ja genug ehemalige "Schwarze", denen die Union nicht rechtskonservativ genug war, mit drin.

Ich weiß schon, warum ich Schwarz nie gewählt hab und auch nie wählen werde.
(womit man sich in Bayern übrigens nicht sonderlich beliebt macht)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2017)

Ich glaube Braun sollte man rauslassen von der Kultur ist nach dem Krieg zu viel unbehelligt in Amt und Würden gekommen. Schulz hatte sich ja wohl gegenüber den Gebaren der Türkei geäußert aber was da gesagt wurde ist ja wie aus Merkels Tagebuch. Ich hätte da mehr Feuer erwartet und kein Gewäsch


----------



## Two-Face (10. März 2017)

Erdogans Faustpfand sind die gut 2 Millionen Flüchtlinge, die in der Türkei hocken.

Eigentlich haben ja rein verfassungsrechtlich weder er noch seine Parteikollegen irgend' ein Recht hierzulande öffentlich aufzutreten und Propaganda zu veranstalten.


----------



## T-Drive (10. März 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Erdogans Faustpfand sind die gut 2 Millionen Flüchtlinge, die in der Türkei hocken.



Dann könnten ja die Anhänger des H.E. in ihre Heimat zurückkehren, dort ist ja dann sowieso alles viel besser wenn Herr E. das Referendum gewinnt, und wir hätten dann locker den Platz und das Geld für die Flüchtlinge.


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. März 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wer für den Irakkrieg war wählte Union, wer für Ausweisefplicht für AIDS-Kranke war wählte Union, wer für hohe Staatsverschuldung war wählte Union.
> Wer gegen den NATO-Doppelbeschluss war wählte Union, gekommen ist der dann trotzdem. Wer den Transrapid wollte, wählte CSU.
> Wer für Kruzifixe und Deutschpflicht in jedem Haushalt, gegen Gleichstellung und für den Euro war ebenfalls.
> 
> ...



Die CDU war einfach rechts der Mitte und jetzt ist sie es nicht mehr. Und solange das Vakuum rechts der Mitte nicht ausgefüllt wird - und zwar mit glaubwürdigen Wahlverprechen und keinen taktierenden "Versprechern", die übermorgen sowieso wieder Makulatur sind - wird die AfD das übernehmen. Und dafür bin ich dankbar. Lustig ist, dass es die AfD gar nicht gäbe, wenn die CDU so geblieben wäre, wie sie einmal war.


----------



## Bartolas (10. März 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hier im Forum sich als Mitglieder einer Partei zu "outen" ist nicht einfach.
> 
> Tja, ich sehe die SPD einfach nicht fähig, einen Kanzler zu stellen. Dazu redet der dicke Siggi -- hat der abgenommen? Sieht dünner aus -- einfach zuviel Schmarrn.
> Dazu fehlen mir persönlich zu wenig gute, frische Köpfe, um wirklich eine andere Politik zu machen.
> Angenommen Schulz schafft es, wäre er als Kanzler unglaubwürdig, wenn er die gleichen Leute in die Ministerien einsetzt, die heute schon drin hocken.



Naja im Grunde wache ich jeden Morgen auf u. wundere mich das nach 12 Jahren Merkel noch so viel funktioniert. Über die Köpfe brauchen wir nicht gross reden ich glaube es gibt keinen Minister dem ich nicht einen 30 Seiten langen Mängelbericht schreiben könnte. Thematisch sehe ich aber vieles auf Seiten der SPD insbesondere das Ende von Befristungen wird man im Öffentlichen Dienst gerne Hören, die Verlängerung von ALG 1 lässt zwar nicht das Problem der Langzeitarbeitslosen sorgt aber dafür alte einfacher ohne Abschläge in die Rente zu bringen (und mehr wollen viele im Fortgeschrittenen Alter auch nicht.). Letztlich ist der Ansatz von Schulz richtig die Schwäche der Köpfe kann man diskutieren aber ein Blick ins Gegnerische Lager zeigt jetzt auch nicht gerade Jugendliche Frische.


----------



## T-Drive (10. März 2017)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> - und zwar mit glaubwürdigen Wahlverprechen



Ich glaube gar keinem Policlown mehr, warum dann ausgerechnet solchen Stammtischparolen ? weil mehr ist das nicht für mich.


----------



## Two-Face (10. März 2017)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Die CDU war einfach rechts der Mitte und jetzt ist sie es nicht mehr. Und solange das Vakuum rechts der Mitte nicht ausgefüllt wird - und zwar mit glaubwürdigen Wahlverprechen und keinen taktierenden "Versprechern", die übermorgen sowieso wieder Makulatur sind - wird die AfD das übernehmen. Und dafür bin ich dankbar. Lustig ist, dass es die AfD gar nicht gäbe, wenn die CDU so geblieben wäre, wie sie einmal war.


Was genau ist denn bitte an einer Partei rechts der Mitte so toll?
Mit Frauen/Familienbildern aus den 60ern um sich wedeln?
Gegen Ausländer hetzen?
Den Klimawandel leugnen?
Rückkehr zur "Christlich-abendländlicher Tradition"?

Rechts der Mitte ist eine Sache, aber es zu übertreiben ein andere.


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. März 2017)

*T-Drive* 

Es kommt drauf an, von wem die Parolen kommen. Nehmen wir z.B. zwei Parolen, die sinngemäß die selben sind.

"Das Volk muss sich aussuchen können, wen es als wirtschaftlichen Einwanderer haben will und das kann nicht ungebremst gehen und nicht dem Zufall überlassen bleiben. Gauland 9.10.2015

"Wir müssen es lernen, unsere Außengrenzen zu schützen und selbst zu entscheiden, wen möchten wir aufnehmen und wen möchten wir nicht aufnehmen." Merkel 11.5.2016

Aus Gaulands Mund ist es glaubwürdig, aus Merkels Mund im höchsten Maße unglaubwürdig.

*Two-Face*

Dann unterlass doch diese Übertreibungen.


----------



## T-Drive (10. März 2017)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> "Das Volk muss sich aussuchen können, wen es als wirtschaftlichen Einwanderer haben will



Jawohl mein ... schließlich sind wir was besseres, und total unschuldig an den Zuständen, die so viele Menschen veranlassen ihre Heimat zu verlassen.


----------



## Two-Face (10. März 2017)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Dann unterlass doch diese Übertreibungen.


Was für Übertreibungen? 
Die CSU und zum Teil auch CDU waren früher durchsetzt mit solchen Parolen und die AfD erklärt sich dies zum Leitmotto. Das sind keine Übertreibungen, das ist im Prinzip das, was Leute wie Höcke oder von Storch von sich geben.^^


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. März 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Was genau ist denn bitte an einer Partei rechts der Mitte so toll?
> Mit Frauen/Familienbildern aus den 60ern um sich wedeln?
> Gegen Ausländer hetzen?
> Den Klimawandel leugnen?
> Rückkehr zur "Christlich-abendländlicher Tradition"?



Dem  Islam und damit einem Frauenbild aus dem Mittelalter den roten Teppich  auszurollen ist dümmer als die Polizei erlaubt. Außerdem spricht  angesichts einer schrumpfenden biodeutschen Bevölkerung alles für eine  vernünftige Familienpolitik. Genaugenommen ist diese längst überfällig.  Diese Idee auf: Die Frau an den Herd zu fesseln zu reduzieren, ist  (populistischer) Unsinn. 

Der Klimawandel wird nicht geleugnet,  er wird infrage gestellt. Und wenn die Leute, die uns nichtmal sicher  das Wetter von übermorgen voraussagen können, meinen das Wetter in 20  Jahren voraussagen zu können, dann darf man dahinter ruhig ein  Fragezeichen stellen.

Was hast du gegen das Abendland? Der  Orient hat seine Kultur, wir haben die unsere. Und das soll auch so  bleiben. Wir brauchen hier keine Leute, die von Türmen trällern, ihre  Frau einhüllen und degradieren, ihre Glaubenskriege mit herbringen. Ich  habe nichts gegen ein bisschen Multikulti, aber die Dosis macht das Gift.  Und die meisten der Zuwanderer sind nunmal Araber muslimischen  Glaubens. Das ist eine Tatsache. Und da nützt es auch nichts, alle Warner  als Rassisten zu beschimpfen und dem sozialromantischen  Friede-Freude-Eierkuchen-Zug aufzuspringen und so zu tun, als steuere  Deutschland mit seiner Politik der Merkels und Schulzes nicht auf einen  Abgrund zu.


----------



## Bartolas (10. März 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Was für Übertreibungen?
> Die CSU und zum Teil auch CDU waren früher durchsetzt mit solchen Parolen und die AfD erklärt sich dies zum Leitmotto. Das sind keine Übertreibungen, das ist im Prinzip das, was Leute wie Höcke oder von Storch von sich geben.^^




Mir fällt es nach wie vor schwer Höcke oder Storch überhaupt als Gegner ernst zu nehmen. Eigentlich gehört din für mich eher in den Comedy Bereich oder wenn sie es ernst meinen in die Klapse als in die Politik.


----------



## Two-Face (10. März 2017)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Dem  Islam und damit einem Frauenbild aus dem Mittelalter den roten Teppich  auszurollen ist dümmer als die Polizei erlaubt. Außerdem spricht  angesichts einer schrumpfenden biodeutschen Bevölkerung alles für eine  vernünftige Familienpolitik. Genaugenommen ist diese längst überfällig.  Diese Idee


In Deutschland herrscht Religionsfreiheit. Solange sich die Religon aus der Politik raushält und anderen nicht aufgezwungen wird, kann jeder an das glauben, was er will.
Und was bitte heißt "biodeutsche Bevölkerung"? Meinst du damit den Rückgang an gebürtigen deutschen Staatsbürgern? Kinder müssen wieder besser bezahlbar werden und dürfen nicht in die Armut rutschen, das stimmt schon. "Herdprämie" und Chauvinismus sind dafür aber keine Lösung. 
Das mMn immer größer werdende Problem (deutcher) Familien, ist der Patchwork und das ist gesellschaftlich bedingt, weniger politisch.


Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Die Frau an den Herd zu fesseln zu reduzieren, ist  (populistischer) Unsinn.


Nichts anderes labern aber Typen wie Höcke.


Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Der Klimawandel wird nicht geleugnet,  er wird infrage gestellt. Und wenn die Leute, die uns nichtmal sicher  das Wetter für übermorgen vorasusagen können, meinen das Wetter in 20  Jahren voraussagen zu können, dann darf man dahinter rihug ein  Fragezeichen stellen.


Die AfD hat ihn ihrem so genannten "Bundesprogrammentwurf" den von Menschen gemachten Klimawandel für "nicht vorhanden" erklärt.


Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Was hast du gegen das Abendland? Der  Orienthat keine Kultur, wir haben die unsere.


1. Wer bist du zu behaupten, dass der Orient keine Kultur hätte?
2. Was bitte ist denn "unsere" Kultur? 


Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Und das soll auch so  bleiben. Wir brauchen hier keine Leute, die von Türmen trällern, ihre  Frau einhüllen und degradieren, ihre Glaubenskriege mit herbringen. Ich  habe nichts gegen ein bißchen Multikulti, aber die Dosis macht das Gift.  Und die meisten der Zuwanderer sind nunmal Araber muslimischen  Glaubens. Das ist eine Tatsache. Und da nützt es auch nicht, alle Warner  als Rassisten zu beschimpfen und dem sozialromantischen  Friede-Freude-Eierkuchen-Zug aufzuspringen und so zu tun, als steuere  Deutschland mit seiner Politik der Merkels und Schulzes nicht auf einen  Abgrund zu.


Wenn mich die Einwanderer mit ihrer Religion und Wertvorstellungen in Ruhe lassen, kann ich mit denen leben.
Wie viele Araber kennst du, die schon auf dich zugegangen sind und gefordert haben, jetzt gefälligst deren kulturellen Vorstellungen zu entsprechen? 
Ich finde es nunmal eine unbegründete Prämisse, dass Einwanderung impärtinente Änderungen an der hiesigen Kultur vornimmt. Kein Deutscher wird sich jemals vorschreiben lassen, wie er zu leben hat, an welchen Gott er glaubt, welches Fleisch er zu essen hat oder ob sich Frauen hier ein Kopftuch anziehen sollen. Wenn das die Muslime machen, dann bitte, deren Problem/Entscheidung/was auch immer. Betrifft mich nicht. 
Ein Großteil der Argumentation gewisser Propagisten "rechts der Mitte" fußt darauf, dass die "Kultur in Gefahr ist", rational gesellschaftswissenschaftlich und -psychologisch konnte das jedoch nie nachgewiesen werden.
Der Mensch legt sehr viel Wert auf Individualität, sobald diese angegriffen wird, wehrt er sich. Außer natürlich es ist irgend' ein Instagram-Trend.


----------



## Seeefe (10. März 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> 1. Wer bist du zu behaupten, dass der Orient keine Kultur hätte?
> 2. Was bitte ist denn "unsere" Kultur?



Nur mal zwischen eure Diskussion eingeworfen:

Er meinte nicht 'keine' sondern 'seine'.

Unabhängig wie man selbst seinen Alltag bestreitet, muss ich nur aus dem Fenster schauen um zu sehen, was unter anderem zur europäischen Kultur gehört.


----------



## Two-Face (10. März 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Unabhängig wie man selbst seinen Alltag bestreitet, muss ich nur aus dem Fenster schauen um zu sehen, was unter anderem zur europäischen Kultur gehört.


Dann klär' mich mal bitte auf, ich stehe da jedes mal auf dem Schlauch.


----------



## Amon (10. März 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> In Deutschland herrscht Religionsfreiheit. Solange sich die Religon aus der Politik raushält und anderen nicht aufgezwungen wird, kann jeder an das glauben, was er will.
> Und was bitte heißt "biodeutsche Bevölkerung"? Meinst du damit den Rückgang an gebürtigen deutschen Staatsbürgern? Kinder müssen wieder besser bezahlbar werden und dürfen nicht in die Armut rutschen, das stimmt schon. "Herdprämie" und Chauvinismus sind dafür aber keine Lösung.
> Das mMn immer größer werdende Problem (deutcher) Familien, ist der Patchwork und das ist gesellschaftlich bedingt, weniger politisch.
> 
> ...



Ja, in Deutschland gibt es Religionsfreiheit, geregelt im Artikel 4 der Verfassung. Artikel 4 sichert allen Menschen in Deutschland das recht zu ihren Glauben auszuüben aber er sichert niemandem das Recht zu mir seine Werte, Kultur und Religion aufzwingen zu dürfen! Unter falsch verstandener Religionsfreiheit und an Debilität grenzende Toleranz wird dieses Land hier gerade Schritt für Schritt islamisiert und diese indoktrinierten und gehirngewaschenen Buntfaschisten feiern das auch noch ab! Anfang / Mitte der 1960er kamen die ersten türkischen Gastarbeiter. Haben die Halal in den Geschäften gefordert? Haben die den bau von riesigen Moscheen gefordert die der deutsche Steuerzahler auch noch zu finanzieren hat? Nein, haben sie nicht! Warum haben sie das nicht? Ganz einfach! Sie waren noch nicht genug! Jetzt leben knapp 4 Millionen Türken in Deutschland, dazu noch die 2 bis 3 Millionen illegalen Einwanderer aus muslimischen Ländern, macht fast 10% der Bevölkerung aus. Die kritische Masse ist erreicht, jetzt kann man anfangen Forderungenm zu stellen! Jetzt kann man anfangen die vorherrschende Kultur langsam aber sicher zu ersetzen. Jetzt, genau jetzt kann man damit beginnen die hier vorherrschende freiheitlich demokratische Grundordnung zu beseitigen! Das schlimme ist, dass die nicht mal selbst tätig werden müssen sondern dass die ganzen Idioten in ihrem Bunt-Wahn das noch selbst erledigen.


----------



## Seeefe (10. März 2017)

In Zeiten von google und co. mühe ich mich jetzt nicht für dich ab. 

Jedenfalls ist es doch nicht zu übersehen, dass es zwischen den verschieden ethnischen Gruppen auf der Welt ganz offensichtlich auch kulturelle Unterschiede gibt. Eben genau wie es auch soziale, gesellschaftliche, wirtschaftliche Unterschiede gibt.


----------



## Two-Face (10. März 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Ja, in Deutschland gibt es Religionsfreiheit, geregelt im Artikel 4 der Verfassung. Artikel 4 sichert allen Menschen in Deutschland das recht zu ihren Glauben auszuüben aber er sichert niemandem das Recht zu mir seine Werte, Kultur und Religion aufzwingen zu dürfen!


Richtig, und wie viele Türken/Araber/sonstige Einwanderer kennst du, die das schon bei dir versucht haben?


Amon schrieb:


> Unter falsch verstandener Religionsfreiheit und an Debilität grenzende Toleranz wird dieses Land hier gerade Schritt für Schritt islamisiert und diese indoktrinierten und gehirngewaschenen Buntfaschisten feiern das auch noch ab!


Japp, die Anzahl an zum Islam konvertierten Deutschen ohne Migrationshintergrund hat ja sowas von gefährlich zugenommen. Ganz schlimm.
Und was genau sind "gehirngewaschene Buntfaschisten"? Interessanter Begriff, ist mir noch nie über den Weg gekommen.^^ 



Amon schrieb:


> Anfang / Mitte der 1960er kamen die ersten türkischen Gastarbeiter. Haben die Halal in den Geschäften gefordert? Haben die den bau von riesigen Moscheen gefordert die der deutsche Steuerzahler auch noch zu finanzieren hat? Nein, haben sie nicht! Warum haben sie das nicht? Ganz einfach! Sie waren noch nicht genug!


Und du verfügst natürlich über die Gabe/Erfahrung, in jeden einzelnen Kopf dieser Einwanderer reinzugucken und zu wissen, was die gedacht haben und was nicht.


Amon schrieb:


> Jetzt leben knapp 4 Millionen Türken in Deutschland, dazu noch die 2 bis 3 Millionen illegalen Einwanderer aus muslimischen Ländern, macht fast 10% der Bevölkerung aus. Die kritische Masse ist erreicht, jetzt kann man anfangen Forderungenm zu stellen!


Alleine wie du schon jeden Satz zur Exklamation machst, sagt einiges aus.
Weil auch 4 Millionen Türken allesamt muslimischen Glaubens sind und abgeschottet vom Rest leben. Stammtischannahme ohne Begründung.
Ebenso wie die 2-3 Millionen illegalen Einwanderer. Meines Wissens sind es 1. nicht mal insgesamt 2 Millionen, 2. handelt es sich dabei zu einem nicht unterheblichen Teil um Kriegsflüchtlinge. Aber natürlich, die sind ja alle nur wegen der Wirtschaft und den Sozialleistungen hier, haben ihre Heimat sonst ohne Grund aufgegeben und wollen uns alle ihren Glauben aufzwingen.
Grade letzteres glaube ich erst, wenn ich es sehe. 


Amon schrieb:


> Jetzt kann man anfangen die vorherrschende Kultur langsam aber sicher zu ersetzen. Jetzt, genau jetzt kann man damit beginnen die hier vorherrschende freiheitlich demokratische Grundordnung zu beseitigen! Das schlimme ist, dass die nicht mal selbst tätig werden müssen sondern dass die ganzen Idioten in ihrem Bunt-Wahn das noch selbst erledigen.


Wenn nur einmal irgendwo jemand einen objektiv begründeten Beleg dafür bringen könnte.
Ich frage nochmal: Wie viele Muslime sind schon auf dich zugegangen und wollten dir ihren Glauben aufzwingen? Wie viele Muslime in DE haben schon versucht ihre Vorstellungen einer Gesellschaft für alle durchzudrücken? Wer sagt, dass die das überhaupt kümmert?


Seeefe schrieb:


> In Zeiten von google und co. mühe ich mich jetzt nicht für dich ab.
> 
> Jedenfalls ist es doch nicht zu übersehen, dass es zwischen den verschieden ethnischen Gruppen auf der Welt ganz offensichtlich auch kulturelle Unterschiede gibt. Eben genau wie es auch soziale, gesellschaftliche, wirtschaftliche Unterschiede gibt.


Es ging mir nicht um irgendwelche Unterschiede, sondern darum, was deutsche (europäische) Kultur überhaupt ist.
Die einen erfüllen ihr Bedürfnis nach "Kultur", wenn sie mindestens einmal in der Woche zum Frühschoppen gehen. Gilt aber nicht mal für alle Bayern.
Andere behaupten, Fußball gehöre dazu. Von dem wollen aber viele nichts wissen. Wieder andere glauben, es definiere sich zum Teil über Religion. Von der will ich aber als Atheist nichts wissen.


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2017)

Bartolas schrieb:


> die Verlängerung von ALG 1 lässt zwar nicht das Problem der Langzeitarbeitslosen sorgt aber dafür alte einfacher ohne Abschläge in die Rente zu bringen (und mehr wollen viele im Fortgeschrittenen Alter auch nicht.). Letztlich ist der Ansatz von Schulz richtig die Schwäche der Köpfe kann man diskutieren aber ein Blick ins Gegnerische Lager zeigt jetzt auch nicht gerade Jugendliche Frische.



Das ist ja das Problem. Es löst gar nichts. Der 50 Jährige, der gefeuert wird, bekommt dann eben Geld, bis er 54 ist. Und dann?
Erst mal muss man dafür sorgen, dass die Firmen nicht so einfach die Leute in Rente schicken können. Die Frühverrentung war ja immer das Steckenpferd der Volksparteien. Und heute schicken sie die 63 jährigen in Rente.
Es wird endlich Zeit, dass sich das Rentensystem völlig verändert. Dass es individueller wird, dass nicht mehr pauschalisiert wird.



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Der Klimawandel wird nicht geleugnet,  er wird infrage gestellt. Und wenn die Leute, die uns nichtmal sicher  das Wetter von übermorgen voraussagen können, meinen das Wetter in 20  Jahren voraussagen zu können, dann darf man dahinter ruhig ein  Fragezeichen stellen.



Der menschengemachte Klimawandel ist Fakt. Da brauchst du nichts in Frage zu stellen. Du musst die Fakten einfach mal akzeptieren
Aber solange Leute wie Trump und Co. nicht die Fakten akzeptieren -- und mit Fakten haben Trump, AFD und Co ja so ihre Probleme -- passiert da kein Wandel. Dann werden die sich in 50 Jahren mit 100 Millionen Flüchtlinge herumschlagen müssen. Viel Spaß schon mal dabei.


----------



## Two-Face (10. März 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann werden die sich in 50 Jahren mit 100 Millionen Flüchtlinge herumschlagen müssen. Viel Spaß schon mal dabei.


In 50 Jahren sind die längst tot/verrentet, die werden sich mit gar nichts mehr rumschlagen müssen.
Das ist ja auch der Grund, warum Nachhaltigkeit niemanden interessiert. Ich fahre den Karren heute in den Dreck, morgen muss ihn halt ein anderer rausziehen.^^
Hätte man vielleicht auch mal Kohl und Waigel vor 20 Jahren sagen sollen.


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> In 50 Jahren sind die längst tot/verrentet, die werden sich mit gar nichts mehr rumschlagen müssen.



Und wenn jeder so denkt, wird das irgendwann einen treffen, der sich dann "urplötzlich" mit dem Problem auseinander setzen wird.
Ob sich 100 Millionen Flüchtlinge von einem Zaun/Mauer um Europa herum -- natürlich ohne Griechen -- aufhalten lassen?
Was ist, wenn Afrika geologisch an Europa angedockt ist und das Mittelmeer ausgetrocknet ist? Dann brauchst du nicht mal mehr Boote. Dann kommen 2 Milliarden Afrikaner zu Fuß.


----------



## Amon (10. März 2017)

Two-Face, du verstehst es wohl echt nicht. Es geht nicht darum ob irgendein Araber persönlich zu mir kommt um mir seinen Glauben aufzuzwingen (was übrigens schon passiert ist, aber der Araber war ein Türke) sondern darum was hier gerade passiert. Es wird disskutiert ob alte Säcke kleine Mädchen heiraten dürfen. Es wird diskutiert ob es nicht doch toll ist Frauen in Stoff Gefängnissen rum laufen zu lassen... Merkste selbst oder?

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (10. März 2017)

Was merk' ich selber? Dass du hemmungslos pauschalisierst?
Kinderehen sind in Deutschland verboten, wer hier Minderjährige heiraten will, macht sich strafbar. Und nein, so etwas wird so bald nicht legalisiert - davon würde sogar Claudia Roth Abstand nehmen.
Und ob sich Frauen freiwillig verschleiern, ist mir egal. Ihre Entscheidung, nicht meine. 
Nur die Vollverschleierung (Burka) halte ich für ein Problem, da ist es richtig, dies in der Öffentlichkeit zu untersagen.

Übrigens, schau mal in ein Kloster. Ich hab' noch keine Nonne gesehen, die da unverschleiert rumgelaufen ist.


----------



## Sparanus (10. März 2017)

Two Face übertreibt, es ging um schon bestehende Ehen mit minderjährigen Mädchen die als zulässig angesehen wurden vor deutschen Gerichten. 

Zum Thema Nonnen, nun konsequenterweise müssen wir auch das verbieten, wenn wir Kopftücher verbieten möchten.


----------



## Bester_Nick (11. März 2017)

Es gibt - wenn ich richtig informiert bin - mehr als 1000 zulässige Kinderehen in Deutschland. Was echt ein Skandal ist, aber man sieht unter anderm daran, wohin die Reise geht. Toleranz bis zur Aufgabe/Aushebelung/Umgehung von Gesetzen. 

Und wir können hier verbieten, was wir wollen. Ist schließlich unser Land. Ich hab das schonmal geschrieben: 

_Es gibt in Deutschland Integrationsmaßnahmen und die Forderung  nach Anpassung an unsere Leitkultur. Da muss man abwägen, welches  Interesse höher wiegt. Das Interesse eines Muslims an unbedinger  Religionsfreiheit oder das Interesse des Staates diese in bestimmten  Punkten einzuschränken, da es dringend notwendige Integrationsmaßnahmen  konterkariert.                         _


----------



## Two-Face (11. März 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Two Face übertreibt, es ging um schon bestehende Ehen mit minderjährigen Mädchen die als zulässig angesehen wurden vor deutschen Gerichten.


Das hat er nicht gesagt.
Das Problem bei den bereits bestehenden Ehen ist, dass diese woanders geschlossen wurden. Solch eine Ehe dann hierzulande zu annulieren, ist rechtlich gesehen schwierig. Der Mann könnte gegen sowas klagen und würde auch gewinnen, so wie es der Fall vor dem Bamberger OLG gezeigt hat.


----------



## Amon (11. März 2017)

Achso, weil es woanders erlaubt ist, ignorieren wir mal unsere Gesetze und erlauben das? Tolle Argumentation. Streichen wir doch gleich alle Pädophilie Paragraphen aus dem StGB! Die Pädos und der großteil der Grünen würden sich freuen.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2017)

Leute, es geht um Schulz und nicht um das übliche Pauschalisieren, wie "gefährlich" der Islam ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2017)

Mir stinkt schon wenn auch zum Glück gescheitertes Personalroulette  seiner Günstlinge und auch die wirklich schwachen Worte bezüglich Türkei, USA und Russland. Gerade jetzt im Bezug auf den Wahlkampf fehlt die Bissigkeit einer Bulldogge gegenüber Mama Miracoli und CDU / CSU was das Verhalten gegenüber den Despoten und der Weichspülerei in der Flüchtlingskrise angeht


----------



## Amon (11. März 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Leute, es geht um Schulz und nicht um das übliche Pauschalisieren, wie "gefährlich" der Islam ist.


Wenn du dich eingehend mit dem Islam befassen wprdest, würdest du das gefährlich nicht in " setzen. Aber du hast recht, zurück zum Schulz. #WurstausWuerselen

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (11. März 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Achso, weil es woanders erlaubt ist, ignorieren wir mal unsere Gesetze und erlauben das? Tolle Argumentation. Streichen wir doch gleich alle Pädophilie Paragraphen aus dem StGB! Die Pädos und der großteil der Grünen würden sich freuen.
> 
> Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


Das ist keine subjektive Annahme, das ist Fakt. Schau dir den Fall in Bamberg an, es geht hier um geltendes Recht nicht um irgendeine persönliche Meinung oder Ansicht. Paragraphen kümmern deine oder meine Meinung nicht.


----------



## Adi1 (11. März 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was ist, wenn Afrika geologisch an Europa angedockt ist und das Mittelmeer ausgetrocknet ist? Dann brauchst du nicht mal mehr Boote. Dann kommen 2 Milliarden Afrikaner zu Fuß.



Nö, bevor Afrika an Europa andockt, hat sich die Menschheit von ganz alleine schon ausgerottet


----------



## Sparanus (11. März 2017)

Die Menschheit wird sich nicht ausrotten, wir werden uns weiter vermehren über alle Grenzen die uns jetzt noch gegeben sind hinaus.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. März 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich wähle Schulz, nicht vor Begeisterung sondern mit der Hoffnung Merkel loszuwerden.
> Es darf auch keine neue Groko werden, sondern RRG.



Wenn du eine GroKo verhindern willst, dann solltest du nicht 50% der GroKo deine Stimme geben 




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es ist also entsprechend ein ehr doch zimliche schlechtes Beispiel für eine Union wie die EU und den Platz den Nationalstaaten in ihr im idealfall haben müssten / sollten (keinen).



Wieso? Weil die EU nicht vom preußischen Kaiser deutschen Kanzler allein, sondern vom Kanzler und dem Finanzminister regiert wird?




Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Man kann nur die AfD wählen. Nicht damit sie regiert, ...



Warum haben rechts-wähler eigentlich immer ein Demokratieverständnis auf Nazi-Niveau? 




Two-Face schrieb:


> Erdogans Faustpfand sind die gut 2 Millionen Flüchtlinge, die in der Türkei hocken.
> 
> Eigentlich haben ja rein verfassungsrechtlich weder er noch seine Parteikollegen irgend' ein Recht hierzulande öffentlich aufzutreten und Propaganda zu veranstalten.



Zeit, die griechische EU-Grenze zur NATO-Außengrenze zu machen.




Bartolas schrieb:


> Naja im Grunde wache ich jeden Morgen auf u. wundere mich das nach 12 Jahren Merkel noch so viel funktioniert.



Merkel macht Politik für Großkonzerne, wir leben im Kapitalismus, niemand interessiert sich für Menschen
=> Die Politik sorgt sehr zielgenau dafür, dass all das funktioniert, dem eine Bedeutung beigemessen wird.




Two-Face schrieb:


> Was genau ist denn bitte an einer Partei rechts der Mitte so toll?
> Mit Frauen/Familienbildern aus den 60ern um sich wedeln?
> Gegen Ausländer hetzen?
> Den Klimawandel leugnen?
> Rückkehr zur "Christlich-abendländlicher Tradition"?



Genau das finden AFDler toll 




Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Dem  Islam und damit einem Frauenbild aus dem Mittelalter den roten Teppich  auszurollen ist dümmer als die Polizei erlaubt. Außerdem spricht  angesichts einer schrumpfenden biodeutschen Bevölkerung alles für eine  vernünftige Familienpolitik. Genaugenommen ist diese längst überfällig.  Diese Idee auf: Die Frau an den Herd zu fesseln zu reduzieren, ist  (populistischer) Unsinn.



Genau. Im Lebensborn braucht man auch nicht annähernd so viele Herde wie Frauen. Wie sollte das also funktionieren?



> Der Klimawandel wird nicht geleugnet,  er wird infrage gestellt. Und wenn die Leute, die uns nichtmal sicher  das Wetter von übermorgen voraussagen können, meinen das Wetter in 20  Jahren voraussagen zu können, dann darf man dahinter ruhig ein  Fragezeichen stellen.



Man darf Fragezeichen hinter alles stellen. Aber wenn nicht einmal weiß, zu welchem Fachgebiet die resultierende Fragestellung gehört, geschweige denn irgend eine Ahnung von diesem Fachgebiet hat, dann hat man in Positionen, in dem man über Konsequenzen dieser Frage entscheiden muss, einfach nichts zu suchen.
Die AFD zeigt in dieser Fragestellung nicht einmal genug Kompetenz, dass man ihr das Grillen mit Holzkohle erlauben dürfte.



> Was hast du gegen das Abendland?



Nichts, solange mich die ist-fast-Nachtler in Ruhe lassen. Leider tun sie das nicht, sondern nehmen zunehmend mehr Einfluss auf mich betreffende Politik.




Amon schrieb:


> Two-Face, du verstehst es wohl echt nicht. Es geht nicht darum ob irgendein Araber persönlich zu mir kommt um mir seinen Glauben aufzuzwingen (was übrigens schon passiert ist, aber der Araber war ein Türke) sondern darum was hier gerade passiert. Es wird disskutiert ob alte Säcke kleine Mädchen heiraten dürfen. Es wird diskutiert ob es nicht doch toll ist Frauen in Stoff Gefängnissen rum laufen zu lassen... Merkste selbst oder?
> 
> Sent with useless Spam



Ich merke, dass diskutiert wird. Das sollte doch der Traumzustand für dann-darf-man-da-ruhig-ein-Fragezeichen-steller und für da-wird-man-doch-noch-drüber-reden-könner sein, oder?


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zeit, die griechische EU-Grenze zur NATO-Außengrenze zu machen.



Hat zwar jetzt nichts mit Schulz zu tun, aber aus Interesse.
Kann die Nato eigentlich ein Land aus der Nato werfen?
Was für Kriterien müssen erfüllt sein?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. März 2017)

Gute Frage. Zumindest im NA Treaty steht abseits des Bündnisfalls sowieso quasi gar nichts drin. Nicht einmal Verpflichtungen. Und die Version mit Anhängen bei der NATO beinhaltet auch nur die Einladungen an neue Mitglieder (fast alle ohne Datumsangabe jünger als 49. hmm.). Aber interessanterweise ist der Bündnisfall auch auf Gebiete in Europa und Nordafrika sowie einige Kolonialgebiete beschränkt, der vorderasiatische Teil der Türkei wäre somit also kein NATO-Territorium


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> der vorderasiatische Teil der Türkei wäre somit also kein NATO-Territorium



Vermutlich würde die Nato dann schon gegen die Kurden kämpfen -- in Syrien -- umringt von den IS Leuten.


----------



## Two-Face (11. März 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Menschheit wird sich nicht ausrotten, wir werden uns weiter vermehren über alle Grenzen die uns jetzt noch gegeben sind hinaus.


Dafür muss der Mensch sich erst mal weiter entwickeln, Rassismus, Bigotterie und veraltete Rollenbilder loswerden und endlich seine Religionen in den Griff bekommen.

Der Weg zurück ins mittlere 20. Jahrhundert/Mittelalter, so wie ihn gewisse rechte Parteien in Europa, Despoten aus dem Balkan oder amerikanische Präsidenten beschreiten oder beschreiten wollen, ist dafür aber definitiv der falsche.


----------



## Amon (11. März 2017)

Achso, Leute die "rechts" wählen haben also ein Demokratieverständnis von Nazis? Dann frage ich mich was du für ein Demokratieverständnis hast wenn du das was die aktuelle Einheitsregierung veranstaltet echt als Demokratie bezeichnen würdest.


----------



## Two-Face (11. März 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Gaaaaanz dünnes Eis


Naja, ruyven ist streng genommen kein Mod mehr.


----------



## blautemple (11. März 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Naja, ruyven ist streng genommen kein Mod mehr.



Darauf bezog sich das gar nicht 
Eher auf die bisherigen von Bester_Nick


----------



## Amon (11. März 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Naja, ruyven ist streng genommen kein Mod mehr.



Das wird ihn aber wohl nicht daran hindern das eventuell als persönlichen Angriff zu werten. Habt ihr eigentlich schon das peinliche Video vom Schulz gesehen wo er seine Genossen auffordert ihn doch mal anzufeuern?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. März 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Achso, Leute die "rechts" wählen haben also ein Demokratieverständnis von Nazis?



Falls sich das auf meine Frage bezieht, die die beiden Begriffe enthielt, aber keinerlei Aussage dieser Art macht:
Nein. Leute, die eine Partei wählen die sie explizit/angeblich nicht an der Regierung sehen wollen, haben ein Demokratieverständnis auf dem Niveau von Nazis. Gar keins. Und ich fragte, warum das bei Leuten, die rechts wählen, so konzentriert der Fall ist.




Amon schrieb:


> Das wird ihn aber wohl nicht daran hindern das eventuell als persönlichen Angriff zu werten.



Wenn mich so etwas privat jucken würde, dann müsste ich beim bloßen Anblick des Forums schreiend davon rennen.
(Wobei das dicke Fell des Adressaten nichts daran ändert, dass Wortlaut und Intention ganz klar ein persönlicher Angriff im Sinne der Regeln sind.)


----------



## Amon (11. März 2017)

Dann habe ich das falsch verstanden.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Sparanus (12. März 2017)

Ach ruyven, ich habe geschrieben ich will Merkel loswerden, nicht die Groko und wenn Merkel verliert ist sie weg aus der Bundespolitik. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Dafür muss der Mensch sich erst mal weiter entwickeln, Rassismus, Bigotterie und veraltete Rollenbilder loswerden und endlich seine Religionen in den Griff bekommen.
> 
> Der Weg zurück ins mittlere 20. Jahrhundert/Mittelalter, so wie ihn gewisse rechte Parteien in Europa, Despoten aus dem Balkan oder amerikanische Präsidenten beschreiten oder beschreiten wollen, ist dafür aber definitiv der falsche.


Wir befinden uns nicht auf dem Weg zurück, es geht nie zurück. Man gibt manchen Sachen einen alten Anstrich, aber alt bleibt alt. 
So Leute mit deiner Denke kotzen mich an, man kann kaum destruktiver denken. Mit dieser Denke bist du politisch nichts wert.


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ach ruyven, ich habe geschrieben ich will Merkel loswerden, nicht die Groko und wenn Merkel verliert ist sie weg aus der Bundespolitik.



sie wird aber nicht verlieren, die Union wird am Ende wieder stärkste Fraktion im Bundestag sein und die SPD Juniorpartner.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir befinden uns nicht auf dem Weg zurück, es geht nie zurück. Man gibt manchen Sachen einen alten Anstrich, aber alt bleibt alt.
> So Leute mit deiner Denke kotzen mich an, man kann kaum destruktiver denken. Mit dieser Denke bist du politisch nichts wert.



Willst du etwa wieder den Nationalismus haben, der dafür sorgte, dass der erste und zweite Weltkrieg ausgebrochen ist?
Ich will ein gemeinschaftliches Europa, wo wir füreinander da sind und einander helfen und keine Abschottung.


----------



## Olstyle (12. März 2017)

Wo bleibt eigentlich "Merkels Mädchen/Jüngchen"? Allmählich sollte sie sich mal um Thronfolge bemühen.
Selbst wenn sie gewinnt wollte sie ja maximal eine Amtszeit weiter machen, im Moment hat man aber den Eindruck dass die CDU ohne sie in einem Machtvakuum implodieren wird.

Daher würde es mich aktuell aber auch nicht wundern wenn sie auch nach einer Wahlschlappe an der Spitze ihrer Partei bleibt. Sie ist halt " alternativlos".


----------



## Nightslaver (12. März 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wieso? Weil die EU nicht vom preußischen Kaiser deutschen Kanzler allein, sondern vom Kanzler und dem Finanzminister regiert wird?



Nein,  weil das deutsche Diktat bei der EU nicht grundsätzlich so vorgesehen / eingeplant gewesen ist, während es beim Deutschen Reich von Anfang an so geplant war das Preußen und der preußische König im Deutschen Reich die herrschende Gewalt sind.
Entsprechend sind die eigentlichen Ausgangssituationen und Grundvorstellungen völlig verschieden gewesen und sind die Parallelen bei der EU ungewollte Ergebnisse, aber eben kein grundsätzliches Kalkühl.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Wo bleibt eigentlich "Merkels Mädchen/Jüngchen"? Allmählich sollte sie sich mal um Thronfolge bemühen.
> Selbst wenn sie gewinnt wollte sie ja maximal eine Amtszeit weiter  machen, im Moment hat man aber den Eindruck dass die CDU ohne sie in  einem Machtvakuum implodieren wird.
> 
> Daher würde es mich aktuell aber auch nicht wundern wenn sie auch nach  einer Wahlschlappe an der Spitze ihrer Partei bleibt. Sie ist halt "  alternativlos".



Naja, da Merkel ja nochmal als Kanzlerkanidatin antritt und auch noch nicht in Aussicht gestellt hat all zu bald ihre politische Laufbahn an den Nagel zu hängen wäre es wohl momentan auch ehr dumm von ihr ihre Position durch einen möglichen Nachfolger zu untergraben (Kohl-Taktik).

Partei-intern wird aber schon seit geraumer Zeit gemunkelt das Ursula von der Layen mal Merkels Thron erben wird, wen sie mal abtreten sollte.
Merkel selbst wäre dem angeblich auch nicht völlig abgeneigt.


----------



## Two-Face (12. März 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir befinden uns nicht auf dem Weg zurück, es geht nie zurück. Man gibt manchen Sachen einen alten Anstrich, aber alt bleibt alt.
> So Leute mit deiner Denke kotzen mich an, man kann kaum destruktiver denken. Mit dieser Denke bist du politisch nichts wert.


Du verstehst meine "Denke" überhaupt nicht und ich habe auch keine Ahnung, was zur Hölle du eigentlich mit diesem ziemlich nichtssagendem Statement hier ausdrücken willst.
Und wenn ich jetzt boshaft werden könnte, könnte ich jetzt auch sagen, dass du auch nicht fähig bist, weil du Konservatismus nicht vom Neokonservatismus unterscheiden kannst.

 Ich weiß ja nicht was deine Ansichten von Nationalismus und Patriotsmus sind, aber um sich weiterzuentwickeln, gesellschaftliche, politische und Umweltprobleme in den Griff zu bekommen, evtl. sogar andere Planeten zu besiedeln, muss die Menschheit eher mehr zusammenrücken, als in alte nationalistische Grundannahmen zurückzufallen. Die gehen nämlich verhaltenspsychologisch noch auf das frühe Rudeldenken zurück, als der Mensch noch in Höhlen gelebt hat.
Aber genau das zelebrieren gewisse Despoten und nicht-säkulare Staaten und deswegen ist genau das nicht möglich.


----------



## Sparanus (12. März 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> sie wird aber nicht verlieren, die Union wird am Ende wieder stärkste Fraktion im Bundestag sein und die SPD Juniorpartner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und Trump wird nicht gewählt. Es ist im Rahmen des möglichen. 

Du siehst das ganze zu eng, solange der Nationalismus in seinen Bahnen bleibt ist er zu kontrollieren, wie unter Bismarck. Wenn er ausufert wie unter Wilhelm 2 dann kommt es zur Katastrophe. 
Außerdem hab ich doch schon längst geschrieben was ich möchte, einen großen europäischen Staat. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein,  weil das deutsche Diktat bei der EU nicht grundsätzlich so vorgesehen / eingeplant gewesen ist, während es beim Deutschen Reich von Anfang an so geplant war das Preußen und der preußische König im Deutschen Reich die herrschende Gewalt sind.
> Entsprechend sind die eigentlichen Ausgangssituationen und Grundvorstellungen völlig verschieden gewesen und sind die Parallelen bei der EU ungewollte Ergebnisse, aber eben kein grundsätzliches Kalkühl.


Wer das nicht hat kommen sehen ist ein Idiot. Die Niederlage im ersten Weltkrieg hat Deutschland langfristig unglaublich stark gemacht und wir hätten nüchtern betrachtet Kontinentaleuropa nach dem Sieg über Frankreich beherrschen können. 
Und das wäre auch wenn man es nicht zugeben will nicht so schlecht gewesen. (Wenn das ganze ohne Nazis passiert wäre und der Krieg wäre auch ohne Nazis gekommen.)


----------



## Seeefe (12. März 2017)

Also ich finde da holst du jetzt aber sehr weit aus. Zumal die Wertung "wäre ja gar nicht so schlecht gewesen" für mich ja schon abstoßend ist. 

Vor allem ist es doch komplett, "Hätte, hätte Fahrradkette". In Afrika wurden die Deutschen von den Briten besiegt, die USA wurden durch Japan mit in den 2WK gezogen und ob die Nachbarschaft zwischen den ideologischen Gegensätzen im besetzten Polen von Dauer wäre, ich bezweifle es.

Und ob der Krieg ohne NS-Regime ebenfalls gekommen wäre? 1939 hatten die Deutschen eigentlich gar keine Lust auf Krieg, denn es ging den Leuten soweit ja ganz gut,  ausgenommen der jüdischen Bevölkerung.


----------



## Two-Face (12. März 2017)

Laut Meinung einer nicht unerheblichen Anzahl Historikern wäre ohne Hitler eben Stalin gekommen.


----------



## Seeefe (12. März 2017)

Bis Stalingrad war die Rote Armee doch komplett veraltet und unorganisiert. Dazu noch quasi Führungslos. Damit ganz Europa erobern? Halte ich für ziemlich unwahrscheinlich.

Mag sein das es auch ohne Deutschland zu einem Krieg gekommen wäre, allerdings wesentlich später als '39. Es bleibt aber reine Spekulation.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (12. März 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Bis Stalingrad war die Rote Armee doch komplett veraltet und unorganisiert. Dazu noch quasi Führungslos. Damit ganz Europa erobern? Halte ich für ziemlich unwahrscheinlich.


Das heißt aber nicht das sie es nicht versucht hätten. 
Deutschland hat es damals immerhin auch "versucht".


----------



## Two-Face (12. März 2017)

Die Sowjets hatten die damals weltweit größte Panzermee und war relativ modern ausgestattet. Länder wie Polen oder Finnland wären dagegen völlig chancenlos gewesen und ein Nicht-aufgerüstetes Deutschland hätte da früher oder später auch nicht mehr standhalten können.

Dass die Russen im Vorfeld eine marode und technisch veraltete Armee gehabt hätten, habe ich noch nie gehört.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (12. März 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Sowjets hatten die damals weltweit größte Panzermee und war relativ modern ausgestattet. Länder wie Polen oder Finnland wären dagegen völlig chancenlos gewesen und ein Nicht-aufgerüstetes Deutschland hätte da früher oder später auch nicht mehr standhalten können.


Kommt drauf an. Die Sowjetunion hätte wahrscheinlich ebenfalls die ganze Welt gegen sich gehabt.




> Dass die Russen im Vorfeld eine marode und technisch veraltete Armee gehabt hätten, habe ich noch nie gehört.


Wirklich modern im Vergleich zu den westeuropäischen Armeen war die Rote Armee jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Seeefe (12. März 2017)

Das größte Problem der Roten Armee war die Organisation. Nach Stalins Säuberungsaktionen gab es quasi keine Führungsetage mehr. Dadurch nach die KP durch Kommissare selbst einfluss in die Organisation, welche bei den Soldaten nicht gerade zu einee Erhöhung der Moral geführt haben. 

Zwar verfügte die Rote Armee zu beginn des 2WK über eine große Anzahl an Panzern, diese waren überwiegend leicht gepanzert und wenig gefährlich, die Luftwaffe durch schlechte Flughäfen stark geschwächt. Vor allem die allgemeine technische Mobilisierung der Roten Armee war in einem schlechten Zustand, auch in Anbetracht dessen, damit quer durch Europa zu marschieren. Die Sowjets hätten bei einem Angriffskrieg vor allem das gleiche Problem wie die Deutschen gehabt. Der Nachschub hätte aufgrund von nicht vorhandener Infrastruktur schon im Heimatland zu Problemen geführt.


----------



## Gast20170724 (12. März 2017)

Also Spekulationen über mögliche Zweiter Weltkriegs Szenarien haben doch nichts mehr mit Martin Schulz zu tun, oder nicht?


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wo bleibt eigentlich "Merkels Mädchen/Jüngchen"? Allmählich sollte sie sich mal um Thronfolge bemühen.
> Selbst wenn sie gewinnt wollte sie ja maximal eine Amtszeit weiter machen, im Moment hat man aber den Eindruck dass die CDU ohne sie in einem Machtvakuum implodieren wird.
> 
> Daher würde es mich aktuell aber auch nicht wundern wenn sie auch nach einer Wahlschlappe an der Spitze ihrer Partei bleibt. Sie ist halt " alternativlos".



Merkel hat ja jeden anderen Konkurrenten weg gebissen.
Und in einer Diktatur -- ich meine in einer demokratischen Partei  -- wird es immer schwer, Nachfolger zu finden, wenn die Führungsspitze keine Nachfolger zulässt.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Außerdem hab ich doch schon längst geschrieben was ich möchte, einen großen europäischen Staat.



Das funktioniert aber nur, wenn man eine einheitliche Wirtschaftspolitik macht, wenn man einen Finanzausgleich schafft.
All das wollen die Staaten ja nicht.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. März 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Bis Stalingrad war die Rote Armee doch komplett veraltet und unorganisiert.



Die Russische Armee war bis 1942 alles andere als materiell veraltet, ehr im Gegenteil, Der t-34 war allen Panzern der anderen europäischen Nationen überlegen, die in großer Zahl verwendeten BT-Panzer waren von der Bewaffnung vergleichbar mit den meisten europäischen Panzern anderer Nationen, dabei aber meist schneller bei bescheidener Panzerung, die Artillerie und PAK war absolut konkurenzfähig und auch im Bereich der Jagdflugzeuge und Luftnahunterstützung (Sturzkampfflugzeuge) war man gut dabei, auch die prinzipielle Ausrüstung der Infanterie war absolut vergleichbar mit der aller anderen europäischen Nationen und mit der PPSch-41 besaß man sogar eine sehr gute Maschinenpistole die sich bei deutschen Lanzern den ganzen Krieg hindurch sehr großer Beliebtheit erfreute da sie weit zuverlässiger als die MP40 war.

Das gegenseitige Entwicklungsabkommen mit dem dritten Reich in der zweiten Hälfte der 1930er Jahre hat dafür gesorgt gehabt das Russland seinen Rückstand in den Kommunikationstechnologien aufholen konnte und Fortschritte im Bereich der Radartechnik machen konnte, was dafür sorgte das man auch dort aufholte und gleich zog.

Die einzigen Bereiche in denen Russland bis 1942 in einem miserablen Zustand war war die kompetente militärische / taktische Führung auf Manschafts, Offiziers und Generalsebene die mit der politischen Säuberung durch Stalin in den 1930er Jahren zusammen hingen und im Bereich der Bomber mit großer Reichweite.
Hätte Stalin die rote Armee nicht seiner erfahrenen militärischen Führung beraubt und sich nicht der Realität gesperrt das Deutschland 1941 den Angriff auf die UDSSR vorbereitete hätte Deutschland wohl kaum 
auch nur annähernd bis 1942  einen solchen militärischen Erfolg erzielen können.

Ohne kompetente Führung nützt einem halt auch gutes militärisches Gerät herzlich wenig...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. März 2017)

Tja es gibt halt so Stühle mit einer klebenden Wirkung, ich glaube nicht daran das die nicht gierig auf eine weitere Amtszeit ist. Komisch ist nur das weder Sie noch die angedachte Speerspitze der anderen Feldpostnummer klare Positionen gegenüber der Türkei beziehen. Der 1. Punkt wäre Incirlik aufzugeben was eh nur unsere Gelder verschleudert und sämtliche Beziehungen einzufrieren


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. März 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Sowjets hatten die damals weltweit größte Panzermee und war relativ modern ausgestattet. Länder wie Polen oder Finnland wären dagegen völlig chancenlos gewesen und ein Nicht-aufgerüstetes Deutschland hätte da früher oder später auch nicht mehr standhalten können.
> 
> Dass die Russen im Vorfeld eine marode und technisch veraltete Armee gehabt hätten, habe ich noch nie gehört.



Also den Winterkrieg gegen Finnland hatte man kurz zuvor verloren 
Und auch sonst sind die meisten hier genannten Beispiele überlegener Technik keine Vorkriegsprodukte. Die Sowjetunion hat erst als Reaktion auf Hitler mit dem Aufbau einer konkurrenzfähigen Armee begonnen und damit letzten Endes nur Erfolg, weil das Land so arschgroß ist, dass die Wehrmacht Jahrzehnte gebraucht hätte, um alle wichtigen Orte zu besetzen und die Rüstungsproduktion zu stoppen.

Aber was genau hat das jetzt mit der nächsten Bundestagswahl zu tun?


----------



## Seeefe (12. März 2017)

Na, statt Panzer schicken die Russen im Herbst Hacker, die sich um das Wahlergebnis kümmern [emoji1]


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. März 2017)

Das wir mehr Panzer brauchen, also esst Schildkröten.
Ich bin ja mal gespannt wer zuerst auf die Türkei passend reagiert, Merkel, Schlutzel oder die Niederländer. Mein Tipp, gelbe Kennzeichen


----------



## Sparanus (12. März 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Also ich finde da holst du jetzt aber sehr weit aus. Zumal die Wertung "wäre ja gar nicht so schlecht gewesen" für mich ja schon abstoßend ist.
> 
> Vor allem ist es doch komplett, "Hätte, hätte Fahrradkette". In Afrika wurden die Deutschen von den Briten besiegt, die USA wurden durch Japan mit in den 2WK gezogen und ob die Nachbarschaft zwischen den ideologischen Gegensätzen im besetzten Polen von Dauer wäre, ich bezweifle es.
> 
> Und ob der Krieg ohne NS-Regime ebenfalls gekommen wäre? 1939 hatten die Deutschen eigentlich gar keine Lust auf Krieg, denn es ging den Leuten soweit ja ganz gut,  ausgenommen der jüdischen Bevölkerung.


Das ist nicht abstoßend, ich hab ja gesagt ohne Nazis hätte das passieren müssen.
Afrika ging an die Briten weil wegen Barbarossa nicht genug für Afrika da war und das Mittelmeer den Briten gehörte.
Wie gesagt, da sind sich die Historiker auch einig, es hätte 1933 eine Diktatur gegeben. Aber eine Deutschnationale Diktatur und keine Nazidiktatur.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Sowjets hatten die damals weltweit größte Panzermee und war relativ modern ausgestattet. Länder wie Polen oder Finnland wären dagegen völlig chancenlos gewesen und ein Nicht-aufgerüstetes Deutschland hätte da früher oder später auch nicht mehr standhalten können.
> 
> Dass die Russen im Vorfeld eine marode und technisch veraltete Armee gehabt hätten, habe ich noch nie gehört.


Nicht durch und durch veraltet, manche Sachen aber schon. Ich sage nur Maxim. Die große Säuberung war ein großer Fehler, der vorherige sowjetische Generalstab wurde von der Reichswehr ausgebildet.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Russische Armee war bis 1942 alles andere als materiell veraltet, ehr im Gegenteil, Der t-34 war allen Panzern der anderen europäischen Nationen überlegen, die in großer Zahl verwendeten BT-Panzer waren von der Bewaffnung vergleichbar mit den meisten europäischen Panzern anderer Nationen, dabei aber meist schneller bei bescheidener Panzerung, die Artillerie und PAK war absolut konkurenzfähig und auch im Bereich der Jagdflugzeuge und Luftnahunterstützung (Sturzkampfflugzeuge) war man gut dabei, auch die prinzipielle Ausrüstung der Infanterie war absolut vergleichbar mit der aller anderen europäischen Nationen und mit der PPSch-41 besaß man sogar eine sehr gute Maschinenpistole die sich bei deutschen Lanzern den ganzen Krieg hindurch sehr großer Beliebtheit erfreute da sie weit zuverlässiger als die MP40 war.
> 
> Das gegenseitige Entwicklungsabkommen mit dem dritten Reich in der zweiten Hälfte der 1930er Jahre hat dafür gesorgt gehabt das Russland seinen Rückstand in den Kommunikationstechnologien aufholen konnte und Fortschritte im Bereich der Radartechnik machen konnte, was dafür sorgte das man auch dort aufholte und gleich zog.
> 
> ...


Schön, dass du die PPsch 41 anbringst. Die war praktisch einen Krieg zu spät, der zweite Weltkrieg brachte das Sturmgewehr hervor. 
Die rote Armee war der Wehrmacht trotzdem ziemlich unterlegen, auch ohne ihrer Fehler.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also den Winterkrieg gegen Finnland hatte man kurz zuvor verloren
> Und auch sonst sind die meisten hier genannten Beispiele überlegener Technik keine Vorkriegsprodukte. Die Sowjetunion hat erst als Reaktion auf Hitler mit dem Aufbau einer konkurrenzfähigen Armee begonnen und damit letzten Endes nur Erfolg, weil das Land so arschgroß ist, dass die Wehrmacht Jahrzehnte gebraucht hätte, um alle wichtigen Orte zu besetzen und die Rüstungsproduktion zu stoppen.


Die UdSSR hat den Winterkrieg nicht verloren, sie hat Gebietsgewinne gemacht. Unter außerordentlich hohen Verlusten.

Aber wie gesagt, wenn man nach Frankreich Schluss gemacht hätte, den Kontinent vereinigt hätte, dann wäre auch GB machtlos gewesen.
Die USA hätten eh still gehalten, Roosevelt konnte den Krieg nicht erklären und auch Stalin traue ich nicht zu, dass er ein vereinigtes Europa angegriffen hätte.


----------



## Seeefe (12. März 2017)

Hätte, hätte, oder hätte auch ganz anders ausgehen können. 

Komisch wie man sich für einen europäischen Staat aussprechen kann, gleichzeitig aber auch für die Unterjochung anderer Völker/Staaten.


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2017)

Aber was hat das jetzt mit Schulz zu tun?


----------



## Sparanus (12. März 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Hätte, hätte, oder hätte auch ganz anders ausgehen können.
> 
> Komisch wie man für einen europäischen Staat aussprechen kann, gleichzeitig aber auch für die Unterjochung anderer Völker/Staaten.



Fang an mal ansatzweise geschichtswissenschaftliche Literatur zu lesen bevor du hier so einen Unsinn behauptest.

Was das mit Schulz zu tun hat? Es geht um Europa, um Vergangenheit, Gegenwart und Zukunft.


----------



## Seeefe (12. März 2017)

Naja, mich es doch mehr wie es zu X gekommen ist, als was hätte sein können. Das bleibt reine Spekulation. Aber mit Spekulationen lässt sich ja auch Geld verdienen [emoji1]


----------



## Amon (12. März 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Na, statt Panzer schicken die Russen im Herbst Hacker, die sich um das Wahlergebnis kümmern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So siehts aus. Wenn den Kartell Parteien das Ergebnis nicht passt schiebt man es auf den "bösen Russen"...


----------



## Olstyle (12. März 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt, wenn man nach Frankreich Schluss gemacht hätte, den Kontinent vereinigt hätte, dann wäre auch GB machtlos gewesen...


Kann an andersherum auch über Napoleons Feldzug ein paar Jahre vorher sagen. 
Nur irgendwie haben kleine Diktatoren nicht die Angewohnheit genug zu bekommen und besonders beliebt als Besatzungsmacht haben sie sich auch nie gemacht.
Ach ja, unter Anderem Mussolini und den Spanischen Bürgerkrieg hast du auch unterschlagen.


Ergo:
1. Ist die Welt nicht so einfach und
2. Sind das zum Glück keine Dimensionen in denen der Buchhändler aus Würselen öffentlich denkt.


----------



## Sparanus (12. März 2017)

> Ach ja, unter Anderem Mussolini und den Spanischen Bürgerkrieg hast du auch unterschlagen.


Wie gesagt, so einfach war es nicht. Aber nie lag die Einheit Europa näher als 1940, geschmiedet mit Blut und Eisen.
Das interessante wäre gewesen was passiert wäre wenn man danach versucht hätte jeden Krieg zu verhindern.

Zu 2.
Schulz ist ne Flachpfeife, dem geht es in erster Linie um sich und dann um Deutschland oder Europa. 

Ich sehe es als Überlebensnotwendig an eine neue Supermacht neben den USA und China zu platzieren. Europa als eine Nation, was für ein Traum.
In der Realität falls überhaupt möglich mit Deutscher oder Deutsch-Französischer Vorherrschaft.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. März 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt, wenn man nach Frankreich Schluss gemacht hätte, den Kontinent vereinigt hätte, dann wäre auch GB machtlos gewesen.
> Die USA hätten eh still gehalten, Roosevelt konnte den Krieg nicht erklären und auch Stalin traue ich nicht zu, dass er ein vereinigtes Europa angegriffen hätte.



Es wäre auch ohne einen Hitler kein "vereinigtes" Europa gewesen, sondern genauso nur ein von deutschen besetztes Europa. Ein dauerhaft vereinigtes Europa kann man nunmal nicht mit Militär schaffen, weil irgendwie musst du die Gebiete letztlich auch verwalten und bei Widerstand (z.B. die Franzosen hätten die Besetzung auch ohne einen Hitler nicht so ohne weiteres akzeptiert) kannst du bei einer militärischen Eroberung in der Regel nur durch Repression aufrecht erhalten und sowas schürt keine dauerhaften Bande sondern nur weiteren Hass auf die Besatzer.
Das sollte man spätestens seit Napoleon gelernt haben der auf dem fast gleichen Wege schon zuvor gewaltig gescheitert ist und das obwohl er kein Nazi war.

Und um wieder ins hier und jetzt, sowie zum Schulz zurück zu kommen, der Mann ist auch niemand der gut für Europa ist. Schon die Merkel und der Schäuble betachten Europa als deutschen Vorgarten und benehmen sich bzgl. des europäischen Zusammenhalts wie Elefanten im Porzelanladen, indem sie meinen keine gemeinschaftlichen Wege für Lösungen beschreiten zu müssen, sondern gegen den Willen der anderen Länder diktieren zu können.
Der Schulz wird in der Hinsicht nicht besser, auch der wird, vieleicht etwas verdeckter und "diskreter" als die Merkel vor allem die Interessen deutscher Wirtschaftsunternehmen und Banken im Blick haben, auch hier wieder auf Kosten der EU.


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, so einfach war es nicht. Aber nie lag die Einheit Europa näher als 1940, geschmiedet mit Blut und Eisen.
> Das interessante wäre gewesen was passiert wäre wenn man danach versucht hätte jeden Krieg zu verhindern.



Wie kommst du darauf, dass sowas auch nur ein paar Monate bestand hätte?
Das ist reine Besatzung und damit auch Inhaftierung, mögliche Folter, Vertreibung und sowas. Sowas als "Einheit" zu bezeichnen ist absurd. 
Niemand kann jemanden einen "Zusammenschluss" aufzwingen. Hat man doch gut an der Sowjetunion gesehen. Die ist letztendlich zerbrochen. Genauso wie Jugoslawien.


----------



## Sparanus (12. März 2017)

> Niemand kann jemanden einen "Zusammenschluss" aufzwingen. Hat man doch gut an der Sowjetunion gesehen. Die ist letztendlich zerbrochen. Genauso wie Jugoslawien.


Kann man nicht?
Meines Wissens bestehen das Vereinigte Königreich, die USA und Deutschland immernoch.
Es muss nur eine kritische Masse geben die diesen Zusammenschluss dem Status Quo vorzieht, es muss nicht die Mehrheit sein.

Aber es wird ja auch an keiner Stelle für einen gesamteuropäischen Patriotismus gearbeitet.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. März 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, so einfach war es nicht. Aber nie lag die Einheit Europa näher als 1940, geschmiedet mit Blut und Eisen.
> Das interessante wäre gewesen was passiert wäre wenn man danach versucht hätte jeden Krieg zu verhindern.



Selbst wenn man deine abenteuerlichen Spekulationen über "Eroberung Europas ohne Nazis" teilen würde, müsste man zugeben, dass es zwischen 100 und 150 ein größeres zusammenhängedes Territorium in Europa gab und dass dieses auch tatsächlich auch einheitlich regiert wurde, wärend die von der Wehrmacht besetzten Gebiete zum Teil alles andere unter Kontrolle waren. Zieht man verbündete Staaten mit eigener Regierung ab, hat Hitler sogar einen kleineren Machtbereich gehabt, als Napoleon.


----------



## Sparanus (13. März 2017)

Wie gesagt, guck mal in "Anmerkungen zu Hitler" rein. 

Außerdem ist es doch sehr unfair bei Hitler die Verbündeten aka Vasallen abzuziehen. Denn die wirklichen Verbündeten Hitlers waren nur Italien und Japan (als Kriegsteilnehmer) das andere waren Vasallen, mehr nicht. 
Napoleon hatte auch seine Verbündeten und Vasallen. Österreich, Preußen als gezwungene Verbündete und den Rheinbund oder das Großherzogtum Warschau als Vasallen. 
Ich bezweifel wirklich, dass du dich wirklich mit Napoleons System auseinander gesetzt hast wenn du sowas behauptest. Ich bin selbst grad noch dabei mich über Napoleon einzulesen.


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich bin selbst grad noch dabei mich über Napoleon einzulesen.



Ich nicht, da ich nicht in der Vergangenheit schwelge und heroische Volkslieder über frühere Herrscher anklinge, sondern mich um die Zukunft sorge, denn durch das nationale Gedankengut werden wieder Mauern aufgebaut, von denen ich annahm, dass man sie schon längst abgerissen hätte.
Und sowohl Merkel als auch Schulz streben an, dass Europa ohne diese Mauern bestehen wird.


----------



## Olstyle (13. März 2017)

Merkel will gewählt werden. Dass stand schon immer an erster Stelle. Siehe z.B. ihre Atom-Doppelwende.
Gäbe es in DE eine Mehrheit für das Abwenden von Europa würde es mich nicht wundern wenn sie sich auch dahin bewegt.
In dem Punkt traue ich Schulz ein bisschen mehr ideologische Standfestigkeit zu. Aber das tue ich eigentlich bei fast jedem Konkurrenten den Merkel je hatte und haben wird.


----------



## Seeefe (13. März 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich nicht, da ich nicht in der Vergangenheit schwelge und heroische Volkslieder über frühere Herrscher anklinge, sondern mich um die Zukunft sorge, denn durch das nationale Gedankengut werden wieder Mauern aufgebaut, von denen ich annahm, dass man sie schon längst abgerissen hätte.
> Und sowohl Merkel als auch Schulz streben an, dass Europa ohne diese Mauern bestehen wird.



Ich finde es sehr wichtig den Blick auch immer wieder in die Vergangenheit zu richten, allerdings ist es mMn schon sehr fragwürdig, wenn die Schlussfolgerung aus vergangenen Handlungen jene ist, das ein okkupiertes Europa einen guten Zustand darstellen soll.


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich finde es sehr wichtig den Blick auch immer wieder in die Vergangenheit zu richten, allerdings ist es mMn schon sehr fragwürdig, wenn die Schlussfolgerung aus vergangenen Handlungen jene ist, das ein okkupiertes Europa einen guten Zustand darstellen soll.



Na ja, ich dachte immer, dass man aus Fehlern lernt, aber das scheint in der Politik nicht zu funktionieren.


----------



## Seeefe (13. März 2017)

Ich würde das nicht nur auf die Politik beschränken.


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich würde das nicht nur auf die Politik beschränken.



Das ist klar, aber hier geht es ja erst mal nur um politische Entscheidungen.
Dass wir Jahrzehnte lang Afrika wirtschaftlich ausgeplündert haben und uns jetzt die Folgen auf die Füße fallen, ist wieder eine andere Sache.


----------



## Adi1 (13. März 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber was hat das jetzt mit Schulz zu tun?



Wieso schweifst Du denn immer vom Thema ab?


----------



## Sparanus (13. März 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist klar, aber hier geht es ja erst mal nur um politische Entscheidungen.
> Dass wir Jahrzehnte lang Afrika wirtschaftlich ausgeplündert haben und uns jetzt die Folgen auf die Füße fallen, ist wieder eine andere Sache.


Die Probleme Afrikas liegen viel tiefer. Man sollte sich eher fragen warum so große Teile Afrikas bei Ankunft der Europäer noch leben wie vor tausenden Jahren. 
Ich stimme aber zu, wir haben obwohl einige das beste Gewissen hatten effektiv kaum geholfen.


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Probleme Afrikas liegen viel tiefer. Man sollte sich eher fragen warum so große Teile Afrikas bei Ankunft der Europäer noch leben wie vor tausenden Jahren.



Weil sie von keiner Gier angetrieben wurden. 

Die Frage ist halt, welches Kind ist klüger.
Das Kind, das schon mit 9 Monaten laufen kann?
Oder doch das Kind, das sich mit drei Jahren noch tragen lässt?


----------



## Sparanus (14. März 2017)

Von keiner Gier? Von keiner Vision viel eher. 
Stammeskriege gab es auch dort schon immer. 

Zu deiner hypothetischen Frage, im Moment Klug auf Dauer schlecht.


----------



## MOD6699 (14. März 2017)

Ein "tiefere Stimme" in mir sagt ja, dass die AfD bereits auf 20% kommt...


----------



## Rolk (14. März 2017)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Ein "tiefere Stimme" in mir sagt ja, dass die AfD bereits auf 20% kommt...



Abwarten wer profitiert, sobald der Schulz Hype zusammen bricht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2017)

Der Meteorid Schulz ist schon in der Erdumlaufbahn und glimmt höchstens noch. Als Thronanwärter muss da mehr kommen als Vogel Strauss.


----------



## MOD6699 (14. März 2017)

Aber immerhin war er mal Alki = Volksnah


----------



## Adi1 (14. März 2017)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Aber immerhin war er mal Alki = Volksnah



Wenn Du danach gehst, so viele Bundeskanzler können wir gar nicht beschäftigen


----------



## Two-Face (14. März 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Wenn Du danach gehst, so viele Bundeskanzler können wir gar nicht beschäftigen


Jop, man denke da nur mal an Helmut Kohl.


----------



## Adi1 (14. März 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Jop, man denke da nur mal an Helmut Kohl.



Wieso, war der auch ein Alki? 

Nein, der Mann war zur richtigen Zeit, am richtigen Ort


----------



## Two-Face (14. März 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Wieso, war der auch ein Alki?
> 
> Nein, der Mann war zur richtigen Zeit, am richtigen Ort


Naja, also wer anstelle vertraulicher Unterlagen raue Mengen Rotwein im persönlichen Safe aufbewahrt, da wäre es nicht verwunderlich, wenn der Mann auch gerne mal über den Durst trinkt. Frag' mal Gehard Schröder.


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nein, der Mann war zur richtigen Zeit, am richtigen Ort



Als er sich nicht mehr daran erinnern konnte, wer die Spender waren?


----------



## T-Drive (14. März 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Als er sich nicht mehr daran erinnern konnte, wer die Spender waren?



Ja ja, der oder die "Bimbeskoffer".

Nicht zu vergessen unser Rollstuhlfreak hatte auch welche. Natürlich auch Amnesie.


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2017)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen unser Rollstuhlfreak hatte auch welche. Natürlich auch Amnesie.



Meinst du den doppelten Boden für da Schwarzgeld? 
Ich finde es super, dass so einer Finanzminister ist - er kennt sich ja mit Geld aus.  
Das Problem ist halt, dass Schäuble nicht zurück treten kann. 

Aber jetzt zurück zu Martin Schulz, sonst gibt es noch Ärger.


----------



## TheMan2017 (14. März 2017)

Also meine Stimme hat der Herr Schulz, wird einfach mal Zeit für was anderes als Merkel!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. März 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Wieso, war der auch ein Alki?
> 
> Nein, der Mann war zur richtigen Zeit, am richtigen Ort



Also bei Birne kann man irgendwie wieder einen präzisen Ort noch Zeitpunkt angeben...


----------



## Nightslaver (15. März 2017)

TheMan2017 schrieb:


> Also meine Stimme hat der Herr Schulz, wird einfach mal Zeit für was anderes als Merkel!



Stimmt, seit 2005 "Vogelgrippe" (Merkel) da ist es doch glatt mal wieder Zeit für etwas Abwechslung, warum dann nicht entsprechend mal wieder "Maul- und Klauenseuche" (Schulz), die hatten wir so lange schon nicht mehr.  

Im Ernst, es ist schon regelrecht traurig das das den Leuten als einziges einfällt SPD zu wählen wen sie von der CDU genug haben und umgekehrt...
Dabei täte es schon reichen wen genug Leute ihre Stimme irgend welchen kleinen Partein geben...

Ich würde ja mal zu gerne sehen wie SPD und CDU aus der Wäsche schauen wen im Bundestag 7 bis 8 Parteien sitzen würden und keiner auf mehr als 5-12% kommen würde.
Das wäre Veränderung und würde vieleicht auch beim letzten politischen Kalkkopf dort endlich mal zum nachdenken anregen.


----------



## Rolk (15. März 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> ...Ich würde ja mal zu gerne sehen wie SPD und CDU aus der Wäsche schauen wen im Bundestag 7 bis 8 Parteien sitzen würden und keiner auf mehr als 5-12% kommen würde...



Na so wie jetzt mit der AfD. Nur schlimmer und komplizierter wird es auch, weil das könnten ja nicht alles böse Rechtpopulisten sein.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2017)

Irgendwie putzig das scheinbar nur Altmaier gegen den Erdal Frosch knurrt und somit sehe ich nix was für die SPD spricht ( CDU / CSU übrigens auch nicht )


----------



## Amon (15. März 2017)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Irgendwie putzig das scheinbar nur Altmaier gegen den Erdal Frosch knurrt und somit sehe ich nix was für die SPD spricht ( CDU / CSU übrigens auch nicht )


Der ist halt nur Chef vom Kanzleramt und damit leicht ersetzbar.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (15. März 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich würde ja mal zu gerne sehen wie SPD und CDU aus der Wäsche schauen wen im Bundestag 7 bis 8 Parteien sitzen würden und keiner auf mehr als 5-12% kommen würde.
> Das wäre Veränderung und würde vieleicht auch beim letzten politischen Kalkkopf dort endlich mal zum nachdenken anregen.



Die anderen scheitern aber nun mal an der 5% Hürde.
Und solange es der Mehrheit gut geht -- und das ist nun mal so -- wird eben die Mitte gewählt und die großen Parteien bedienen nun mal die Mitte, während die kleinen Parteien eher Ränder abdecken oder sich auf bestimmte Bereiche spezialisiert haben.


----------



## Sparanus (15. März 2017)

Man braucht keine 5% Zweitstimmen um mit seinen Listenkandidaten im Bundestag zu sitzen. 
Es gibt 2 Ausnahmen: 
1. Anerkannte Minderheit 
2. 3 gewonnene Direktmandate schalten die 5% Hürde auch aus 

Ich weiß nur nicht ob irgendwas davon schon mal vorgekommen ist, ich sag es nur mal der Vollständigkeit halber.


----------



## Olstyle (15. März 2017)

Die Grünen haben afaik ein Direktmandat und sind damit schon DIE Ausnahme unter den kleineren Parteien.


----------



## Threshold (15. März 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur nicht ob irgendwas davon schon mal vorgekommen ist, ich sag es nur mal der Vollständigkeit halber.



Im Landtag sicher -- ich sage nur Schleswig Holstein und die dänische Minderheit -- aber bundesweit wüsste ich nicht, dass das schon mal vorgekommen ist, daher habe ich das auch ausgeklammert.


----------



## Adi1 (15. März 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Grünen haben afaik ein Direktmandat und sind damit schon DIE Ausnahme unter den kleineren Parteien.



Wer kann denn eigentlich diese Partei noch wählen?

Und überhaupt ernst nehmen?


----------



## Gast20170724 (15. März 2017)

Die damalige PDS hatte das glaube ich mal geschafft.


----------



## Sparanus (16. März 2017)

Ist euch eigentlich aufgefallen, dass das jetzt wohl der Bundestag mit den 2. meisten Fraktionen in der Bundesgeschichte wird?


----------



## Amon (16. März 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ist euch eigentlich aufgefallen, dass das jetzt wohl der Bundestag mit den 2. meisten Fraktionen in der Bundesgeschichte wird?


Oh! Steht das Wahlergebnis für die Bundestagswahl im September etwa schon fest? Na dann kann man sich die Wahl in dieser "Demokratie" wohl schenken.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Rolk (16. März 2017)

Nichts steht fest, aber sehr warscheinlich hat er dennoch recht. Da müsste sich jemand schon einen gewaltigen Fauxpas leisten, damit es nicht so kommt, z.B. eine Frau Peter ein Verbot der Deutschlandflagge bei Fussballspielen fordern oder so etwas in der Art.


----------



## Threshold (16. März 2017)

Na ja.
Die Union und die SPD werden drin sein.
Grüne und Linke auch. Sind also 4.
Die FDP wird es aller Voraussicht nach schaffen. Macht 5.
Nach aktuellem Stand ist auch die Afd drin. Macht 6.
Wobei die Umfragewerte der AFd gerade im freien Fall sind.
Interessant werden die ganzen Überhangmandate sein, die blähen den Bundestag vermutlich zur ungeahnten Größe auf.


----------



## Amon (16. März 2017)

Die Umfragewerte der Grünen sind gerade im freien Fall, auf die fake Zahlen für die AfD gebe ich mal nichts.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. März 2017)

Ich würde erst am Tag der Wahl den Zahlen etwas Glauben schenken und niemand weiß wer sich mit wem einlässt um seine Pfründe zu sichern


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (16. März 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> .
> Wobei die Umfragewerte der AFd gerade im freien Fall sind.


Das sind sie angeblich seit 2013...
Genau wie dieser "Schulz-Effekt" mit plus 10% der völlig unrealistisch ist.


----------



## Rolk (16. März 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wobei die Umfragewerte der AFd gerade im freien Fall sind.



Das ist schon wieder vorbei.


----------



## Adi1 (16. März 2017)

Egal wo Ihr jetzt euer Kreuz macht,

viel ändern wird sich nicht 

Die Linken und die AfD werden eh boykottiert,

wenn alle Stricke reißen, bleibt eben Schwarz-Rot-Grün- Gelb übrig


----------



## Amon (16. März 2017)

Ja, aber das werden die auch nur weil die angeblich so demokratischen Parteien sich weigern mit demokratisch legitimierten Parteien zusammenzuarbeiten nur weil sie die gewollte Gesinnung nicht teilen. Da fragt man sich was die an Demokratie nicht verstanden haben. Kann man ja jetzt auch schön an den Reaktionen auf das Wahlergebnis in Holland sehen. Demokratisch ist nur wenn das Ergebnis genehm ist.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Seeefe (16. März 2017)

Mir wäre nicht bewusst, dass die Parteien Koalitionen eingehen müssen. Das hat erstmal nichts mit Demokratie zu tun.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (16. März 2017)

Im schlimmsten Fall gibt's durch Schulz ne Mega-GroKo mit über 60-70% Stimmenanteil und einer Opposition von 10%-Parteien und später ist das Gejammer über die GroKo wieder so groß wie die Koalition selbst...
Wer SPD wählt, wählt automatisch die GroKo.


----------



## Adi1 (16. März 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Ja, aber das werden die auch nur weil die angeblich so demokratischen Parteien sich weigern mit demokratisch legitimierten Parteien zusammenzuarbeiten nur weil sie die gewollte Gesinnung nicht teilen. Da fragt man sich was die an Demokratie nicht verstanden haben. Kann man ja jetzt auch schön an den Reaktionen auf das Wahlergebnis in Holland sehen. Demokratisch ist nur wenn das Ergebnis genehm ist.



Nö, demokratisch ist nur,

wenn das Portmonee gefüllt bleibt


----------



## Sparanus (16. März 2017)

Eine Mitte-Rechts Koalition aus Union, FDP und AFD wäre doch mal was


----------



## Olstyle (16. März 2017)

Der der durchschnittliche CSU Wähler wäre jedenfalls happy.


----------



## Two-Face (16. März 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Eine Mitte-Rechts Koalition aus Union, FDP und AFD wäre doch mal was


Gib mir mal was von dem Stoff ab, muss ja ein wahnsinns Zeug sein.


----------



## Threshold (16. März 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Eine Mitte-Rechts Koalition aus Union, FDP und AFD wäre doch mal was



Das wird nicht eintreten, solange Merkel und Lindner dabei sind.
Die Afd liegt aktuell bei 8,4% in den Umfragen. Grüne und Linke sind in etwa auf ähnlichen Niveau.
Wenn man bedenkt, dass die Afd zu Hochzeiten mal bei 18% lag, ist der Wert unter 10% doch eher realistisch.


----------



## Seeefe (16. März 2017)

18% bei Umfragen zur Bundestagswahl?

Denn von Landtagswahlen würde ich nicht auf Bundestagswahlen schließen.


----------



## Sparanus (16. März 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Gib mir mal was von dem Stoff ab, muss ja ein wahnsinns Zeug sein.[emoji38]


Ach komm, die Groko mag keiner. RRG ist auch ein Gespenst das umgeht und keiner wirklich will. 
Meine Variante reiht sich da nur ein.


----------



## Threshold (16. März 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> 18% bei Umfragen zur Bundestagswahl?
> 
> Denn von Landtagswahlen würde ich nicht auf Bundestagswahlen schließen.



Das war als die Debatte am Größten war und die Afd davon profitieren konnte.
Seit immer mehr Afd Leute irgendeinen Unsinn labern sinken die Werte.
Ich würde eher tippen, dass sie Glück brauchen um im September in den Bundestag zu kommen.


----------



## Amon (16. März 2017)

Sei dir mal da nicht so sicher. Aber erst mal abwarten was das im Mai bei uns wird. Das kann man dann schon als Gradmesser nehmen.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (16. März 2017)

Holland hat gezeigt, dass wenn die Rechtspopulisten übertreiben, es eher nach hinten losgeht.
Das ist hier jetzt auch so. Die ganzen Aussagen von Höcke und Co. finden nur noch der rechte Kern der Afd gut, alle anderen lehnen das eher ab. 
Das ist eben das Problem, wenn man nur die Rechtsaußen Leute hat, die Stimmung machen und keine Basis hat, die sich abgrenzt.
Irgendwann bleiben die Wähler weg.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. März 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich würde ja mal zu gerne sehen wie SPD und CDU aus der Wäsche schauen wen im Bundestag 7 bis 8 Parteien sitzen würden und keiner auf mehr als 5-12% kommen würde.
> Das wäre Veränderung und würde vieleicht auch beim letzten politischen Kalkkopf dort endlich mal zum nachdenken anregen.



Was ist daran "Veränderung"? Bislang kriegt die Regierung kaum was zustande, weil sie niemandem öffentlich auf die Füße treten möchte und die Hintergrundmauscheleien kaum genug Umsetzungskapazität haben, um alle Lobbywünsche zu erfüllen. Der von dir gewünschte Bundestag würde erst gar keine Regierung hervorbringen (unsere Parteien sind ja schon unfähig, mit mehr als zwei zweier Koalitionsoptionen in den Wahlkamp zu ziehen, eine vierer Koalition wird es nie geben) und die Wirtschaft hätte freie Bahn.




Adi1 schrieb:


> Wer kann denn eigentlich diese Partei noch wählen?
> 
> Und überhaupt ernst nehmen?



Ernst nehmen wird in weiten Teilen schwierig. Aber eine andere Partei zum wählen zu finden, wenn was gegen Lügenmärchen hat und weder von Strom- noch Autokonzernen regiert werden möchte, ist auch schwierig 




Seeefe schrieb:


> Mir wäre nicht bewusst, dass die Parteien Koalitionen eingehen müssen. Das hat erstmal nichts mit Demokratie zu tun.



Eine Koalition mit einer Partei einzugehen, die 180° gegenläufige Ziele anstrebt, wäre sogar ziemlich antidemokratisch. So plakativ umgehen nicht einmal deutsche Politiker ihre Wahlversprecher.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Eine Mitte-Rechts Koalition aus Union, FDP und AFD wäre doch mal was



Was wäre das denn, außer hochgradig inkompatibel? Nationalistische Abschottung, Globalisierung, geschlossene Grenzen, und internationalisierter Arbeitsmarkt passen ziemlich schlecht zueinander. Aber Hauptsache "dagegen" 




Seeefe schrieb:


> 18% bei Umfragen zur Bundestagswahl?
> 
> Denn von Landtagswahlen würde ich nicht auf Bundestagswahlen schließen.



Gab genug Umfragen, die gar nicht erst differenziert haben, welche Wahl sie meinen - und die meisten Leute können doch eh nicht mehr dazwischen unterscheiden und behandeln Landtagswahlen als eine Gelegenheit, um zwischendurch mal einen Denkzettel (nicht) an die Bundespolitik zu schicken


----------



## Sparanus (17. März 2017)

@threshold
Nach hinten losgegangen... Wilders hat dazu gewonnen und führt die 2. stärkste Partei. 
Vielleicht hinter der Erwartungen, aber nach hinten losgegangen würde ich was anderes nennen. 
Außerdem ist er gegen einen Rechten angetreten der dem Wahlvolk jüngst gegen Erdogan ein nationales Schauspiel geboten hat. 
Es zeigt nur, dass man die Rechtspopulisten nicht unbedingt stärkt, wenn man etwas nationaler redet und handelt. 

@ruyven
Diese Koalition kann funktionieren, genau so wie RRG funktionieren kann obwohl bei den Linken auch Marxiaten etc dabei sind. 
Hab letztens erst ne Veranstaltung von einer Landtagskandidatin der Linken gesehen, hinter dem Pult hing wirklich die Flagge der Sowjetunion. 
Also wenn die SPD mit solchen Leuten koalieren kann, dann kann es die Union auch mit der AfD. 
Aber ich gebe zu, dass die AFD stark zurückstecken muss, wenn sie koalieren würde.


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber ich gebe zu, dass die AFD stark zurückstecken muss, wenn sie koalieren würde.



Die Afd ist doch gar nicht daran interessiert, irgendeine Regierungsverantwortung zu übernehmen.
Denn dann müssten sie ja tatsächlich Politik machen und sich bemühen -- und das will von denen niemand.


----------



## Rolk (17. März 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Afd ist doch gar nicht daran interessiert, irgendeine Regierungsverantwortung zu übernehmen.
> Denn dann müssten sie ja tatsächlich Politik machen und sich bemühen -- und das will von denen niemand.



Probleme mit Steuergeldern zu decken könnte auch eine AfD.


----------



## Seeefe (17. März 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Afd ist doch gar nicht daran interessiert, irgendeine Regierungsverantwortung zu übernehmen.
> Denn dann müssten sie ja tatsächlich Politik machen und sich bemühen -- und das will von denen niemand.



Würde dann aber bedeuten, die AfD steht selbst nicht hinter ihren Punkten. Ich würde ja selbst auch keine Partei gründen, wenn nicht zumindest der Wünsch da wäre, an einer Regierung teilzunehmen.


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Würde dann aber bedeuten, die AfD steht selbst nicht hinter ihren Punkten. Ich würde ja selbst auch keine Partei gründen, wenn nicht zumindest der Wünsch da wäre, an einer Regierung teilzunehmen.



Die Punkte sind eben sehr unterschiedlich.
Einerseits hast du eine nationalistische Partei, die sich abschotten will.
Andererseits will sie eine neoliberale Wirtschaftspolitik machen -- beides passt nicht.
Dazu kommen die üblichen Klimawandelleugner -- wieso sind die gerade bei den Nationalisten so weit verbreitet? -- und dann die Leute, die das Arbeitslosengeld abschaffen wollen. Also genau gegen die Leute Politik machen, von denen sie gewählt werden wollen.
Die Afd wird der Wirtschaft so in den Hintern kriechen, wie es Kohl, Schröder und Merkel sich das nie getraut hätten.


----------



## Rolk (17. März 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> ...und dann die Leute, die das Arbeitslosengeld abschaffen wollen. Also genau gegen die Leute Politik machen, von denen sie gewählt werden wollen...



Das ist ein urban legend. Diese Klientel wählt schon immer überdurchschnittlich die Linkspartei.


----------



## Olstyle (17. März 2017)

So ganz Legende ist es nicht:
Struktur der AfD-Wahlerschaft  |  blog.tagesschau.de

Tendenziell sind es schon mehr Arbeitslose und mehr mit niedrigem Bildungsniveau. Nur hat Deutschland halt recht wenige Arbeitslose, also reichen auch die 21% Stimmenanteil nicht um die Gesamtzahl det Stimmen zu erklären.


----------



## blautemple (17. März 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> So ganz Legende ist es nicht:
> Struktur der AfD-Wahlerschaft  |  blog.tagesschau.de
> 
> Tendenziell sind es schon mehr Arbeitslose und mehr mit niedrigem Bildungsniveau. Nur hat Deutschland halt recht wenige Arbeitslose, also reichen auch die 21% Stimmenanteil nicht um die Gesamtzahl det Stimmen zu erklären.




Lügenpresse


----------



## Seeefe (17. März 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Punkte sind eben sehr unterschiedlich.
> Einerseits hast du eine nationalistische Partei, die sich abschotten will.
> Andererseits will sie eine neoliberale Wirtschaftspolitik machen -- beides passt nicht.
> Dazu kommen die üblichen Klimawandelleugner -- wieso sind die gerade bei den Nationalisten so weit verbreitet? -- und dann die Leute, die das Arbeitslosengeld abschaffen wollen. Also genau gegen die Leute Politik machen, von denen sie gewählt werden wollen.
> Die Afd wird der Wirtschaft so in den Hintern kriechen, wie es Kohl, Schröder und Merkel sich das nie getraut hätten.


Ja, aber heißt ja nicht das die nicht dahinter stehen und diese Punkte durchsetzen möchten.


----------



## Sparanus (17. März 2017)

Wie schon geschrieben, das selbe hat man x mal über Grüne und Linke gesagt und hatten diese Leute recht? 
Nein


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Ja, aber heißt ja nicht das die nicht dahinter stehen und diese Punkte durchsetzen möchten.



Niemand steht dahin, der die Punkte durchsetzen wird, weil niemand mit ihnen koalieren wird.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie schon geschrieben, das selbe hat man x mal über Grüne und Linke gesagt und hatten diese Leute recht?
> Nein



Grüne Politik hätte ab 1998 Formen annehmen können, aber was rot grün gemacht haben, ist ja heute bekannt.
Und daher haben die Grünen auch ein Problem.
Die eine Seite will neolieberale Politik mit Windrädern machen und die andere Seite will linksliberale Politik machen mit Veggie Days. Beide geht nicht.


----------



## Rolk (17. März 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> So ganz Legende ist es nicht:
> Struktur der AfD-Wahlerschaft  |  blog.tagesschau.de
> 
> Tendenziell sind es schon mehr Arbeitslose und mehr mit niedrigem Bildungsniveau. Nur hat Deutschland halt recht wenige Arbeitslose, also reichen auch die 21% Stimmenanteil nicht um die Gesamtzahl det Stimmen zu erklären.



Da gibt es aber auch andere aktuellere Quellen. Lügenpresse. 

Umfrage zeigt: AfD-Wahler gehoren eher zu den Besserverdienenden - Video - FOCUS Online


----------



## Seeefe (17. März 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Niemand steht dahin, der die Punkte durchsetzen wird, weil niemand mit ihnen koalieren wird.



Das steht ja auf einem anderen Blatt. Nicht regieren wollen und nicht regieren können ist ja nicht das selbe.


----------



## Amon (17. März 2017)

Also ich sehe die AfD nicht dazu bereit wirklich Reguerungsverantworzung zu übernehmen, diese Partri ist erst ein paar Jahre alt. Da aber die Kartellparteien eh ein Problem mit der Demokratie haben wird die AfD sowieso nicht in die Lage kommen, selbst wenn sie im September mit 30% in den Bundestag einzieht. Die AfD wird gebraucht für eine Starke Opposition, nicht das wieder sowas wie jetzt passiert und die Opposition nur aus einer Person besteht.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Seeefe (17. März 2017)

"Problem mit der Demokratie", hachja.


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2017)

Wenn ich Leute wie Bernd Höcke anschaue, sehe ich aber andere Demokratie Probleme.


----------



## Two-Face (17. März 2017)

Rolk schrieb:


> Da gibt es aber auch andere aktuellere Quellen. Lügenpresse.
> 
> Umfrage zeigt: AfD-Wahler gehoren eher zu den Besserverdienenden - Video - FOCUS Online


Die Tagesschau als "Lügenpresse" zu bezeichnen, selber aber den FOCUS zitieren ist jetzt aber schon mehr als gewagt.


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Tagesschau als "Lügenpresse" zu bezeichnen, selber aber den FOCUS zitieren ist jetzt aber schon mehr als gewagt.



Hubert Burda Verlag eben. Die bringen auch die Bunte. 
Und die Super Illu.   
Burda Senior war Nazi, wundert mich sowieso nicht, was da so abgelaufen ist.
Burda ist genauso wie Springer -- eine reiche Familie, die die Leute mit Medien steuern und Meinungen lenken.


----------



## Olstyle (17. März 2017)

Rolk schrieb:


> Da gibt es aber auch andere aktuellere Quellen. Lügenpresse.
> 
> Umfrage zeigt: AfD-Wahler gehoren eher zu den Besserverdienenden - Video - FOCUS Online


Das von mir ist eine Auswertung derer die dann tatsächlich ein Kreuz bei der Afd gemacht haben. Das von dir eine "Was wäre wenn" Umfrage an Leute die noch gar nicht gewählt haben.


----------



## Rolk (17. März 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Tagesschau als "Lügenpresse" zu bezeichnen, selber aber den FOCUS zitieren ist jetzt aber schon mehr als gewagt.



Das war auf blautemples post bezogen. War wohl nicht gut ersichtlich. Ob jetzt Focus oder jemand anderes über eine Forsa Umfrage berichtet .  Auf den Inhalt kommt es an, nicht auf den Schreiber. Ich sehe schon, dass war wieder sehr bequem für jemanden, dass mir google zu der Umfrage ausgerechnet den Focus Artikel als erstes ausgespuckt hat.


----------



## Sparanus (17. März 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn ich Leute wie Bernd Höcke anschaue, sehe ich aber andere Demokratie Probleme.


Da Demokratie per Definition weder Grundrechte, Gewaltenteilung noch Meinungsfreiheit vorraussetzt stimmt das nicht.  

Deswegen musst du die offensichtlichen Defizite anders benennen.


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2017)

Demokratie bedeutet erst mal nichts anderes als Macht des Volkes.
Moderne Demokraten, wie wir sie kennen, beinhalten nun mal Gewaltenteilung, Grundrechte, Meinungsfreiheit.
Und wenn ein Typ, der es offenbar klasse finde, dass ein Typ die Macht hat und entscheiden kann, wozu er gerade lustig ist, hat nichts mit Demokratie zu tun.
Das ist ein Schaumschläger und Kirmesbudenlocker. Sowas gehört nicht auf die politische Bühne.
Und bei Höcke speziell gehört er auch nicht als Lehrkraft an einer Schule.


----------



## Sparanus (17. März 2017)

Es kann mir entgangen sein, aber wo hat Höcke gefordert Wahlen etc abzuschaffen?


----------



## Seeefe (18. März 2017)

Wo hat Threshold das geschrieben?


----------



## Sparanus (18. März 2017)

Er meint, dass Höcke nicht zur Demokratie passt, also muss er doch was gefordert haben, was der Demokratie ansich widerspricht.


----------



## Adi1 (18. März 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Er meint, dass Höcke nicht zur Demokratie passt, also muss er doch was gefordert haben, was der Demokratie ansich widerspricht.



Hier kannst du mal nachlesen, worum es überhaupt geht

Hocke-Rede im Wortlaut: "Gemutszustand eines total besiegten Volkes"  - Politik - Tagesspiegel

Der Höcke ist völlig indiskutabel in einer Demokratie


----------



## Sparanus (18. März 2017)

Das ist typisch deutschnationale Demagogie im Stile der 1920er Jahre, also ziemlich rechts und dennoch nicht faschistisch oder antidemokratisch.


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist typisch deutschnationale Demagogie im Stile der 1920er Jahre, also ziemlich rechts und dennoch nicht faschistisch oder antidemokratisch.



Was soll das denn sonst sein?
Ist er etwa verwirrt?
Dann hat er in der Politik auch nichts zu suchen.
Solche Typen gefährden den demokratischen Zusammenhalt, schüren Ängste, wo keine sind und rufen zu Dingen auf, die nicht angebracht sind.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. März 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Würde dann aber bedeuten, die AfD steht selbst nicht hinter ihren Punkten. Ich würde ja selbst auch keine Partei gründen, wenn nicht zumindest der Wünsch da wäre, an einer Regierung teilzunehmen.



"Nicht dahinter stehen" ist nicht das gleiche wie "nicht umsetzen können".
Die AFDler finden ihre merkwürdigen Forderungen sicherlich aus ganzem Herzen toll. Aber niemand und erst recht nie die hat eine Ahnung, wie man das Geschwurbel ohne ganze große Katastrophen umsetzen könnte. Und das kapiert die AFD-Spitze auch und hält sich aus allem raus, was irgendwie Kompetenz erfordert (Haushaltsentwürfe, Gesetzestexte, Vertragswerke - und erst recht praktisches regieren) und konzentriert sich auf "dagegen"-Populismus. Anderen zu erzählen, dass "es so nicht weitergehen kann" ist halt um Welten einfacher, als einen besseren Weg zu definieren.




Threshold schrieb:


> Grüne Politik hätte ab 1998 Formen annehmen können, aber was rot grün gemacht haben, ist ja heute bekannt.
> Und daher haben die Grünen auch ein Problem.
> Die eine Seite will neolieberale Politik mit Windrädern machen und die andere Seite will linksliberale Politik machen mit Veggie Days. Beide geht nicht.



Liberal? Schön wärs. Die Grünen haben schon immer ausschließlich mit Vorgaben, Grenzwerten, Verboten und staatlichen Umsetzungen gearbeitet. Das ist eher "ökologische Marktwirtschaft" (nach Vorbild der "sozialen Marktwirtschaft", also nicht zwingend wirklich öko bzw. sozial und eher wenig Markt. Aber reichlich Wirtschaft...) vs. ökologischen Sozialismus (Prägung des Privatlebens durch Einschränkung der sozioökonomischen Möglichkeiten).




Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist typisch deutschnationale Demagogie im Stile der 1920er Jahre, also ziemlich rechts und dennoch nicht faschistisch oder antidemokratisch.



Selbst wenn man die hier herausgepickte Definition von Demokratie nimmt, wäre es allenfalls nach seinen eigenen Vorstellungen demokratischer (genau wie die NSDAP). Ein erheblicher Teil der hier lebenden Bevölkerung zählt aber gar nicht erst zu Höckes "Volk" und würde somit entgegen demokratischer Prinzipien entmachtet.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2017)

So SPD Häuptling mit 100 % der Stimmen ist er nun geworden, ob er jetzt langsam mal Verbal aus dem Quark kommt?


----------



## Amon (19. März 2017)

Kein Gegenkandidat, da wundert das einen nicht. Was mich aber wundert ist, dass alle für ihn gestimmt haben. Sind die Sozen mittlerweile so verzweifelt?

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (19. März 2017)

Wen denn sonst? 
Helmut Schmidt ist tot.


----------



## Threshold (19. März 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Kein Gegenkandidat, da wundert das einen nicht.



Wenn es keinen Gegenkandidaten gibt, nennt man das demokratische Basisentscheidung.
Wenns doch einen gibt, nennt man das Kampfkandidatur. 
Politik ist eben komisch.


----------



## Sparanus (19. März 2017)

Parteien sind total aufgeblasene Organisationen.
Was denkt ihr wie innerparteilich gewählt wird, da hast du oft Zettel wo du nur noch einen Namen zum ankreuzen hast. 
Ich kreuz bei sowas aus Prinzip immer Enthaltung an, außer ich mach den Zettel direkt ungültig.

Ich verabscheue das zutiefst, man kann alles im Hinterzimmer regeln, aber dann braucht man auch keinen teuren Parteiapparat der Steuergelder ohne Ende frisst.


----------



## Amon (20. März 2017)

Wie bei den Grünen letzt wo die Wahl von Kathrin Goering Eckardt von vorne herein fest stand. 

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (20. März 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich kreuz bei sowas aus Prinzip immer Enthaltung an, außer ich mach den Zettel direkt ungültig.


Was auch in den vergangenen Jahren bei "alternativlosen" Kandidaten oft genug gemacht wurde. Das Bemerkenswerte hier ist aber, dass bei 100% noch nicht einmal jemand die Enthaltung gewählt hat.


----------



## Kaimikaze (20. März 2017)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> So SPD Häuptling mit 100 % der Stimmen ist er nun geworden, ob er jetzt langsam mal Verbal aus dem Quark kommt?



Nö, erst im Juni wird es ein Programm geben, bis dahin kann er schön in den blauen Dunst reden. Das was er gesagt hat dürfte sicher viele ansprechen. Aber wie er es rübergebracht hat ist ganz übel, er hat permanent abgelesen und bringt für mich überhaupt keine Emotionen rüber - dennoch hat der Saal getobt. Hätte Schulz nur die Hälfte der rhetorischen Fähigkeiten von Gysi, dann hätten sich die Zuhörer vermutlich bewaffnet und Barrikaden um den Bundestag errichtet.

Die AFD wäre derzeit für die CDU als Koalitionspartner undenkbar. Das hat die SPD über die damalige PDS auch gesagt. Es hat lange gedauert bis sie eine Koalition mit Die Linke auf Landesebene eingegangen ist, obwohl die auch nur ihren Namen und sonst nichts geändert hat - und der in der SPD überaus unbeliebte Lafontaine immer noch dabei ist. Nach knapp drei Jahrzehnten gilt Rot-Rot-Grün erstmals auf Bundesebene als denkbar. So lange wird es bei der CDU nicht dauern, denn die AFD wird langfristig bleiben. 

@ Threshold: Björn Höcke, nicht Bernd.


----------



## Threshold (20. März 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Wie bei den Grünen letzt wo die Wahl von Kathrin Goering Eckardt von vorne herein fest stand.



Liegt an der Quote.
Und es hat sich eben niemand sonst weiter gegen sie aufstellen lassen.
Finde ich immer sehr bedauerlich, aber so funktioniert Politik bei uns. Die Kandidaten werden vor der Wahl schon bestimmt, dafür kriegen die, die nicht berücksichtigt werden, extra Posten.
Deswegen gibt es ja so viele Vizepräsidenten des Bundestages. 
Oder sie kriegen einen Job bei der EU. 
Die Partei sorgt schon für dich.


----------



## ForceOne (20. März 2017)

gestern war Herr Schulz im Ersten auch zu einem kurzen Talk... Ich war schon recht enttäuscht, auf Steuer- und Rentenpolitik die gleiche Antwort, fast nichts konkretes.
Alle wichtigen Punkte sollen dann wohl erst im Juni kommen. Aber wenn Frau Nahles an einem Rentenkonzept arbeitet, dann kann ich beruhigt schlafen. 

Ich finde es immer wieder schade, wie die großen Parteien schlafen und Wege für z.B. AfD frei machen.


----------



## Adam_West (21. März 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer wieder schade, wie die großen Parteien schlafen und Wege für z.B. AfD frei machen.



Was heißt denn "frei machen" ? Wenn die Parteien nichts bieten können, wählen die Menschen eben etwas anderes. Ist schon immer so gewesen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2017)

So sieht es aus, die großen Parteien haben nicht das Rückgrat auf den Tisch zu hauen. Rückzug aus der Türkei, EU Beitritt der Türkei canceln ( Adolf 2 braucht keiner ), generelles Werbeverbot für Wahlen und ich würde sogar seine Einreise verweigern.
Von denen bekommt man aber nur Wischi Waschi zu hören und den guten alten Wein in neuen Schläuchen


----------



## der-sack88 (21. März 2017)

Naja, gerade die SPD ist ja auf dem Weg der Besserung, was das Wegfreimachen für die AfD betrifft. Man kann von Schulz halten was man will, er scheint aber mit seiner Art einen Nerv zu treffen. Sonst hätte die SPD wohl kaum so viel Boden gut gemacht. Und sicher haben wir ihm auch zum Teil den Niedergang der AfD zu verdanken, wobei die abschreckenden, katastrophalen Zustände in den USA zusammen mit dem Holocaust-verliebten Höcke die größere Rolle gespielt haben dürften. Auf den Weg, den Merkel, Gabriel usw. frei gemacht haben, hat Schulz anscheinend zumindest wieder ein paar Steine gelegt.

Ich bin wirklich gespannt, ob er sich am Ende als wirkliche Alternative zur Union positionieren kann. Die Mischung aus den neoliberalen Wirtschaftszäpfchen und ihren mittlerweile in bräunlichen Gewässern fischenden Kollegen aus Bayern braucht ja wirklich kein Mensch mehr. Ich werde ihn wohl kaum wählen, aber ein Wahlkampf, in dem sich die aussichtsreichsten Kandidaten wirklich unterscheiden und nicht nur Schwarz/Rot, sondern vielleicht sogar Rot/Rot/Grün möglich ist, ist ein Fortschritt.


----------



## ForceOne (21. März 2017)

Ich darf behaupten, dass es nach Gabriel vermutlich jeder geschafft hätte einen Weg der Besserung einzuläuten. Ein klares Programm sieht man dennoch nicht, und man wählt letztendlich nicht einen einzelnen Menschen. Die SPD hat in meinen Augen die letzten 15 Jahre Mist gebaut, und jetzt wäre die Chance vorhanden eine andere Richtung einzuschlagen, sich gerade dann bei allen Punkten bedeckt zu halten und auf den Juni zu verweisen wirkt für mich schwach und unsicher.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. März 2017)

Die ersten wissenschaftlichen Analysen zu Martin Schulz erklären recht eindeutig, warum er so beliebt ist.
Da gibt es wenig zu deuten und es sollte einfach hingenommen werden, denn es wird wenig geben, um ihm
seinen Bonus der Beliebtheit wieder zu nehmen!

Analyse: Martin Schulz so beliebt wegen seiner hervorragenden Beliebtheitswerte

...


----------



## Adam_West (21. März 2017)

Welche Katastrophalen Zustände in den USA?
Btw. Hier ein lustiger Artikel über Schulz: EU-Privilegien und Betrugsvorwurfe: Wie gerecht ist Martin Schulz? - FOCUS Online .
Und das ist nur die Spitze des Eisberges.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> mittlerweile in bräunlichen Gewässern fischenden Kollegen aus Bayern braucht ja wirklich kein Mensch mehr.



In anderen Kreise und mit anderen Betroffenen würde man solch eine Darstellung Populismus nennen, nicht wahr


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die ersten wissenschaftlichen Analysen zu Martin Schulz erklären recht eindeutig, warum er so beliebt ist.
> Da gibt es wenig zu deuten und es sollte einfach hingenommen werden, denn es wird wenig geben, um ihm
> seinen Bonus der Beliebtheit wieder zu nehmen!
> 
> ...



Im Grunde genommen: 
Man glaubt daran. 



Adam_West schrieb:


> Welche Katastrophalen Zustände in den USA?



Na ja, wenn Trump behauptet, dass Obama ihn abgehört hatte und das FBI und die CIA erklären, dass das Unsinn ist und im gleichen Satz sagen, dass es Untersuchungen gibt im Bereich Trump Wahlkampf und Russland, Trump aber weiterhin behauptet, dass Obama ihn abgehört hat, dann ist das nicht katastrophal sondern unfassbar peinlich und albern.
Wird Zeit, dass Trump zurück tritt, bevor es noch lächerlicher wird.


----------



## der-sack88 (21. März 2017)

Adam_West schrieb:


> Welche Katastrophalen Zustände in den USA?




Dazu muss man sich nur mal die Gesundheitspolitik angucken. Falls das nicht reicht vielleicht noch die Bildungspolitik. Die Regierung (ich sag bewusst nicht Trump, denn Bannon, Ryan, DeVos, Pence usw. sind ja nicht weniger schlimm) arbeitet zielstrebig darauf hin, dass die Gesellschaft zerstört wird. Wer perverse Steuererleichterungen für Superreiche einführen will und Menschen, die sowieso nichts haben, weiter schröpft, muss sich nicht wundern, wenn es kracht.
Wenn sich Patienten mit chronischen Schmerzen die Behandlungen schon jetzt nicht leisten können und sich mit Opioiden vollpumpen, weil es sonst nicht mehr geht, und dann am Ende sich nicht mal mehr die leisten können und zu Heroin greifen, und diese Zustände weiter massiv verschlechtert werden sollen, läuft doch irgendwas falsch.

Jetzt ist es natürlich doof für die europäischen Rechtspopulisten, dass man am Beispiel der USA sieht, wie zerstörerisch diese menschenfeindlichen Politiker vorgehen. Ein sowieso schon extrem marodes System mit Vorsatz verschlimmern ist ja nicht unbedingt gute Werbung.




Adam_West schrieb:


> In anderen Kreise und mit anderen Betroffenen würde man solch eine Darstellung Populismus nennen, nicht wahr




Wer in der Öffentlichkeit mit Rassismus auffällt muss sich nicht wundern, wenn man ihm vorwirft, der AfD mit Rechtspopulismus Stimmen abnehmen zu wollen (siehe Joachim Hermann, Andreas Scheuer, Gerd Müller usw.).


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2017)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Wer in der Öffentlichkeit mit Rassismus auffällt muss sich nicht wundern, wenn man ihm vorwirft, der AfD mit Rechtspopulismus Stimmen abnehmen zu wollen (siehe Joachim Hermann, Andreas Scheuer, Gerd Müller usw.).



Komisch, dass das immer CSU Politiker sind.
Die CSU scheint extrem Angst vor Stimmenverlust zu haben. Könnte natürlich daran liegen, dass in Bayern besonders viele "erzkonservative" leben.
Wobei -- wenn ich Gerd Müller bei Google eingeben, kriege ich nur den "Bomber der Nation".


----------



## der-sack88 (21. März 2017)

Nicht immer, aber zumindest überdurchschnittlich oft.
Auch bei der CDU gibts solche Stimmen. Und die Wagenknecht hat ja offen zugegeben, auf diese Art und Weise der AfD Stimmen abjagen zu wollen. Die SPD hatte ihren Sarrazin, und die Grünen sind mit Kretschmann nach rechten Stimmen aus.
Aber wie gesagt, die CSU fällt bei dem ganzen Rechtsruck aller Parteien am meisten auf.

Das ganze wird auch dadurch noch komplizierter, dass z.B. Gerd Müller zwar durch fragwürdige Äußerungen zu manchen Themen auffällt, im Vergleich zum Vorgänger aber einen soliden Job macht. Gut, noch schlimmer als Niebel ist man wohl nur, wenn man den Regierungschefs in den Entwicklungsländern auf den roten Teppich kackt, aber immerhin.


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2017)

Ach so. Den Gerd Müller meinst du.  
Na komm, das Entwicklungsministerium wird doch von den Großunternehmen geführt.
Die wollen, dass der Staat dort Geld reinsteckt, wo sie am Ende dran verdienen können.
Was hatte der Westerwelle mal dazu gesagt? Für jeden Euro, der in Entwicklung reingesteckt wird, müssen 3 Euro wieder für die Unternehmen herauskommen.
*Das *ist mal eine Rendite. Das schafft nicht mal die Deutsche Bank.


----------



## Adi1 (21. März 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Aber wenn Frau Nahles an einem Rentenkonzept arbeitet, dann kann ich beruhigt schlafen.



Lieber nicht 

Wenn das so weitergeht, bis du im Rentenalter ein Sozialfall 

Um die Rente zu sichern,  müsste man eine Beitragspflicht für alle einführen

Da fehlt aber der Regierung wieder das Rückgrat, weil jetzt die Lobbyisten der Finanzmafia,

wieder mal gute Arbeit geleistet haben

Privatisierung ist nicht immer so gut


----------



## Kaimikaze (21. März 2017)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt, die CSU fällt bei dem ganzen Rechtsruck aller Parteien am meisten auf.



Ich sehe das genau andersrum: Die CSU ist diejenige etablierte Regierungspartei, welche sich in den letzten 20 Jahren am wenigsten verändert hat - während Rot-Grün (Agenda 2010, Bundeswehreinsätze im Ausland) und die CDU (Atomausstieg, offene Grenzen) sich stark gewandelt haben - und sich treu geblieben ist. Die machen heute die Politik, die ein Helmut Kohl damals auch gemacht hätte. Ich sehe eher einen sozialdemokratischen Linksruck der Merkel-CDU, der gepaart mit dem Neoliberalismus und dem Wunsch Europa zu missionieren und dadurch zu dominieren (sehen die natürlich ganz anders: "Wir wissen was für die anderen gut ist") eine ganz eigene unangenehm stechende Duftnote hat.


----------



## Olstyle (21. März 2017)

Strauss Doktrin halt: "Rechts von der CSU darf es keine demokratisch legitimierte Partei geben"

Nur ist das was "demokratisch legitim" zu sein scheint heute eher extremer als früher.


----------



## Amon (21. März 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Liegt an der Quote.
> Und es hat sich eben niemand sonst weiter gegen sie aufstellen lassen.
> Finde ich immer sehr bedauerlich, aber so funktioniert Politik bei uns. Die Kandidaten werden vor der Wahl schon bestimmt, dafür kriegen die, die nicht berücksichtigt werden, extra Posten.
> Deswegen gibt es ja so viele Vizepräsidenten des Bundestages.
> ...


Falsch. Aufgestellt waren KGE und 3 Männer. Auf dem Wahlzettel stand aber ein ganz toller Satz: Solltest du nur männliche Kandidaten wählen ist deine Stimme ungültig. 

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Sparanus (21. März 2017)

Anm. Threshold zu "immer aus der CSU", die umstrittene Erika Steinbach war z.B. aus der CDU. 

Aber denkt immer dran, das ist halt Bayern. Die sind halt mal politisch außen und nicht nur Rechts, das Pendel war auch schon mal verdammt Links.


----------



## Two-Face (21. März 2017)

Bayern wählt deshalb die CSU, weil das die vorherige Generation schon so gemacht hat und die SPD dort der, Zitat, "Tod aller Arbeitgeber" ist. Spreche aus eigener Erfahrung.

Und, ach ja, Franz-Josef Strauß wurde hier offiziell schon seliggesprochen.


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2017)

Franz Josef wäre heute Afd Mitglied.


----------



## Amon (21. März 2017)

Rechts von der CSU darf es keine demokratisch legitimierte Partei geben. 😉

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Sparanus (21. März 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Bayern wählt deshalb die CSU, weil das die vorherige Generation schon so gemacht hat und die SPD dort der, Zitat, "Tod aller Arbeitgeber" ist. Spreche aus eigener Erfahrung.
> 
> Und, ach ja, Franz-Josef Strauß wurde hier offiziell schon seliggesprochen.[emoji38]


Die bayrische SPD ist auch allgemein in einem bemitleidenswerten Zustand. 
Ich finde es nur interessant, dass in Bayern so viel Einigkeit herrscht.


----------



## Amon (21. März 2017)

Die SPD ist überall in Deutschland in einrm bemitleidenswerten Zustand, da wird die Wurst aus Wuerselen auch nix dran ändern.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2017)

Interessant ist ja, dass München von der SPD regiert wird.
Und Nürnberg auch.
Die Union hat echt Problem in Gebieten, wo bildungsnahe Leute leben.


----------



## Two-Face (22. März 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Interessant ist ja, dass München von der SPD regiert wird.
> Und Nürnberg auch.
> Die Union hat echt Problem in Gebieten, wo bildungsnahe Leute leben.


Auf dem Land sind die Leute nunmal konservativer.
Kann ich ebenfalls 1:1 bestätigen.

Darüberhinaus interessiert sich die SPD nicht wirklich für Landwirtschaft und die Bauern haben grundsätzlich ein Problem mit den Grünen.


----------



## Rolk (22. März 2017)

Merkt ihr eigentlich noch was für ein oberflächliches Gesülze ihr ablast? Stammtischparolen gibt es ganz offensichtlich aus allen Ecken.


----------



## Seeefe (22. März 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Interessant ist ja, dass München von der SPD regiert wird.
> Und Nürnberg auch.
> Die Union hat echt Problem in Gebieten, wo bildungsnahe Leute leben.


Ich würde das jetzt nicht unbedingt mit dem Bildungsgrad in Zusammenhang bringen.


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich würde das jetzt nicht unbedingt mit dem Bildungsgrad in Zusammenhang bringen.



Ich sehe da einfach parallelen.
Dort, wo die Unis sind, wo die Hochschulen sind, dort, wo viele unterschiedliche Menschen leben, sind die Leute einfach liberaler und das zeigt sich in der Politik.
Natürlich ist der Mensch auf dem Land nicht blöd, aber er kennt eben meist nur die Sichtweise der Leute, die um ihn herum leben.


----------



## Rolk (22. März 2017)

Wie war das noch? Auf dem Land kennt jeder jeden und in der Stadt scheitert es oft schon am nächsten Stockwerk...

@Topic
Die erste Ernüchterung scheint langsam zu greifen:

Wahltrend: Union befreit sich – aber Mehrheit spurt Wechselstimmung - WELT


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2017)

Denk daran, dass der Verein zum Axel Springer Konzern gehört. Die machen gerne ihre eigenen Nachrichten und sind eh nahe der Union gebaut.


----------



## T-Drive (22. März 2017)

Ich kann die schwachsinnigen Trendumfragen (Politbarometer&Co) schon lange nichtmehr sehen, der Krampf ist sowieso meistens nicht representativ für alle Wähler. Dann sowas hier :



> ihren Wert im aktuellen* „Stern“-RTL-Wahltrend*



Da krieg ich eine Kohlik.


----------



## Rolk (22. März 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Denk daran, dass der Verein zum Axel Springer Konzern gehört. Die machen gerne ihre eigenen Nachrichten und sind eh nahe der Union gebaut.



Aber es ist auch ein Forsa Umfrage und in Forsa Umfragen kommt die AfD meist überdurchschnittlich schlecht weg. In welche Richtung soll ich jetzt cherrypicking betreiben?


----------



## Adam_West (22. März 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich sehe da einfach parallelen.
> Dort, wo die Unis sind, wo die Hochschulen sind, dort, wo viele unterschiedliche Menschen leben, sind die Leute einfach liberaler und das zeigt sich in der Politik.
> Natürlich ist der Mensch auf dem Land nicht blöd, aber er kennt eben meist nur die Sichtweise der Leute, die um ihn herum leben.



Zusammenfassend ist also dein Argument: Menschen die nicht mit der Politik einverstanden sind und deiner Meinung nach "das falsche" (oder "dümmere" ?) wählen haben einfach das Problem, dass sie mit den falschen Leuten in der Umgebung leben? Ergo nur weil ich mit "unterschiedlichen" Menschen lebe bin ich liberaler und somit "besser" was mein Wahlverhalten angeht?

Sorry, ich wohne in einer Großstadt und treffe regelmäßig auf unterschiedliche Menschen, sogar viele Migranten (schon viele Jahre lebend in Deutschland). Keiner dieser Menschen kommt mir "weniger gebildet" vor, es ist trotzdem niemand mit der aktuellen "liberalen" Politik einverstanden.

Schon mal dran gedacht dass es auch gebildete Menschen gibt die nicht dieser Meinung sind? Natürlich nicht, oder? Denn wie schlimm wäre es wohl, gebildete anderdenkende. Welch Horror 

Gruß


----------



## Nightslaver (22. März 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich sehe da einfach parallelen.
> Dort, wo die Unis sind, wo die Hochschulen sind, dort, wo viele unterschiedliche Menschen leben, sind die Leute einfach liberaler und das zeigt sich in der Politik.



Stimmt, darum haben nicht wenige junge Studenten 1933 auch NSDAP gewählt. 
Das Niveau der Bildung scheint also doch nicht vor der Wahl radikaler Parteien zu schützen.
Und vergessen wir auch nicht, die nationalsozialistische Idiologie war ja auch eine Idiologie die von bildungsfernen Idioten für bildungsferne Idioten entwickelt wurde. 
Das zeigt schon der "extrem geringe" Anteil an gebildeten Führungspersonen im NS-System. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Natürlich ist der Mensch auf dem Land nicht blöd, aber er kennt eben  meist nur die Sichtweise der Leute, die um ihn herum leben.



Stimmt, nicht "blöder" nur "dümmer"...  

Der hang dazu stark konservativ bis radikal rechts zu wählen entsteht aus genau zwei Dingen:

1) Man hat viel Vermögen und will nicht das sich an diesem Status Quo durch sozialere Verteilung / Steuern was ändert, dann sind Parteien wie CDU /CSU, FDP und AfD genau richtig, weil dort vor allem die Interessen derer geschützt werden die sowieso schon Gewinner des Systems sind.

oder

2) Man gehört zu Verlierern einer Gesellschaft und sucht einen greifbaren Sündenbock an dem man den eigenen Frust auslassen kann, wo sich Menschen die noch schwächer sind als man selbst ein gutes und greifbares Ziel sind, wie schon immer in der Geschichte.

Menschen auf dem Land gehören oft seit jeher ehr zur zweiten Gruppe (Großgrundbesitzer /Landadel früher mal ausgenommen, sowie die heutigen landwirschaftlichen Großbetriebe die oft Investoren oder Privatpersonen gehören).

Nichtbildung bedeutet nicht das du konservativ bist und Bildung nicht das du es nicht bist.
Somal man heute nur noch bei einem geringen Prozentsatz der Bevölkerung wirklich von mangelnder Bildung sprechen kann.
Den der Irrglaube der heute immer vorherrscht scheint ja der zu sein das nur jemand mit einer weiterführenden Bildung in der Lage ist eigene Schlüsse zu ziehen, also zu denken, was ich für einen zimlichen Irrglauben halte.
 Die Fähigkeit eigene Schlüsse zu ziehen und selber Gedanken zu etwas zu machen ist eine Frage der Erziehung im Elternhaus, des gesellschaftlichen Umfelds in dem eine Person lebt, sowie den stabilen  finanziellen und gesellschaftlichen Verhätlnissen.
Wobei aber nicht zwingend jeder Punkt erfüllt sein muss, auch eine Person die aus präkeren finanziellen Verhältnissen kommt kann aufgeschlossen und Liberal sein, wohingegen auch eine Person aus reichen Hause und mit wohlbehüteter Kindheit Erzkonservativ werden kann.
Es ist da also schwer eine genaue Gewichtung zu treffen.

Trotz allem, am Ende halte ich es schon für sehr vermessen und fragwürdig zu meinen das der Grad der erhaltenen "schulischen Bildung" der Haupteinfluss dafür wäre ob eine Person ehr liberal wird, oder konservativ...


----------



## Two-Face (22. März 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Natürlich ist der Mensch auf dem Land nicht blöd, aber er kennt eben meist nur die Sichtweise der Leute, die um ihn herum leben.


Das gilt für Städtler aber genauso, die können wiederum die Landeier nicht verstehen.
Habe das schon in mehreren Städten erlebt, wo ich Leute kenne (Schulklasse, Uni, Bekannte), natürlich auch aus Foren wie diesen, die teils komische bis falsche Ansichten über die Ländler haben - umgekehrt natürlich genauso.

Das liegt einfach daran, dass die zwei Typen in anderen Umgebungen aufwachsen und dementsprechend völlig gegensätzliche Lebenseinstellungen haben.


----------



## der-sack88 (22. März 2017)

Ich wohne eher ländlich und habe einige Landwirte in der Verwandt- und Bekanntschaft, und tendenziell stimmt es auf jeden Fall, dass es dort eher an Bildung mangelt, vor allem an politischer. Natürlich ist das zumindest hier alles auf hohem Niveau, auch die eher Ungebildeten würde ich nicht als bildungsfern bezeichnen, aber vor allem bei politischen Diskussionen fällt auf, dass die "Städter" oft einfach mehr Ahnung von Politik haben. Dadurch habe ich schon den Eindruck, dass mangelnde politische Bildung dazu führt, dass man das wählt, was in der Familie schon immer gewählt wurde, und das ist auf dem Land konservativ.
Das ist teils auch einfacher Egoismus bzw. die Not, sich irgendwie über Wasser zu halten. Ich kenne einen auf Bauernseite ziemlich engagierten (Bauernverband usw.) Landwirt, der schon Ahnung hat wovon er spricht, aber trotzdem was Umweltschutz usw. angeht eher eine konservative Sichtweise hat. Das Problem ist einfach, dass viele nicht mehr bereit sind, für ihr Essen einen adäquaten Preis zu zahlen. Wozu ein saftiges Steak vom Metzger, wenn es beim Discounter zum selben Preis auch kiloweise fleischähnliche Schuhsohlen gibt, die zwar im Prinzip ungenießbar, aber am Ende doch irgendwie Fleisch sind? Wer sich dank Dumpingpreisen kaum über Wasser halten kann ist dann z.B. den Parteien, die teure Umweltauflagen einführen wollen, eher negativ gegenüber eingestellt, ganz egal wie nitratverseucht das Grundwasser ist. Dass für die, die nach uns kommen, Trinkwasser dadurch vielleicht irgendwann ein absolutes Luxusgut ist, ist dann auch egal. Nach uns die Sintflut.

Deshalb ist es auch Schwachsinn den Kritikern der "immer Neoliberal-/Rechts-/Konservativ-Wähler" vorzuwerfen zu behaupten, wenn man eine andere Meinung habe sei man dumm. Ist natürlich Blödsinn. Dass manche Landwirte Nachhaltigkeit und sauberes Trinkwasser ablehnen und deshalb Union wählen finde ich bekackt, ist aber schon ein wenig nachvollziehbar. Dass Hotelbesitzer FDP wählen ist auch nicht dumm, sondern folgerichtig und "nur" ekelhaft egoistisch. Dass man als Menschenfeind AfD oder NPD wählt zeigt nur dass man moralisch verkommen ist, nicht, dass man dumm ist.
"Dumm" ist man nur, wenn man durch mangelnde politische Bildung gegen seine eigenen Interessen wählt. Bei gesellschaftlich Abgehängten, die ihre Situation mit dem Wählen von Rechtspopulisten und Konservativen verschlimmern, von mangelnder Bildung zu sprechen, ist ja nicht unbedingt falsch.


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2017)

Adam_West schrieb:


> Zusammenfassend ist also dein Argument: Menschen die nicht mit der Politik einverstanden sind und deiner Meinung nach "das falsche" (oder "dümmere" ?) wählen haben einfach das Problem, dass sie mit den falschen Leuten in der Umgebung leben? Ergo nur weil ich mit "unterschiedlichen" Menschen lebe bin ich liberaler und somit "besser" was mein Wahlverhalten angeht?



Was hat das mit der Politik zu tun, mit der sie einverstanden sind?
Die Landbevölkerung wählt eben eher das, was sie schon kennen. Deswegen gewinnt bei uns seit gefühlt 50 Jahren immer der CDU Kandidat den Wahlkreis.
Warum was dran ändern?



Adam_West schrieb:


> Sorry, ich wohne in einer Großstadt und treffe regelmäßig auf unterschiedliche Menschen, sogar viele Migranten (schon viele Jahre lebend in Deutschland). Keiner dieser Menschen kommt mir "weniger gebildet" vor, es ist trotzdem niemand mit der aktuellen "liberalen" Politik einverstanden.



Ja, es gibt immer Ausnahmen von der Regel.
Ist doch auch gut so.



Adam_West schrieb:


> Schon mal dran gedacht dass es auch gebildete Menschen gibt die nicht dieser Meinung sind? Natürlich nicht, oder? Denn wie schlimm wäre es wohl, gebildete anderdenkende. Welch Horror
> 
> Gruß



Klar gibt es die.
Es gibt Wissenschaftler, die den von Menschen gemachten Klimawandel ablehnen.
Es gibt Wissenschaftler, die die Evolutionstheorie ablehnen -- die Urknalltheorie sowieso.
Es gibt Wissenschaftler, die von Rassenlehre träumen.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Stimmt, darum haben nicht wenige junge Studenten 1933 auch NSDAP gewählt.
> Das Niveau der Bildung scheint also doch nicht vor der Wahl radikaler Parteien zu schützen.
> Und vergessen wir auch nicht, die nationalsozialistische Idiologie war ja auch eine Idiologie die von bildungsfernen Idioten für bildungsferne Idioten entwickelt wurde.
> Das zeigt schon der "extrem geringe" Anteil an gebildeten Führungspersonen im NS-System.



Bildung brauchst du, um Wissen anzueignen, denn das kommt ja nicht von selbst.
Nur gibt es eben auch Leute, die trotz einer guten Bildung, eines aufgeschlossenen Staates, in dem sie leben, radikal werden.
Denk da nur mal an die Leute, die die Flugzeuge 9/11 geflogen haben. Die haben zum Teil in Hamburg studiert. Waren also gebildet, waren klug.
Da fragt man sich immer, was mit denen passiert ist, wieso die so worden.
Es gibt halt Leute, die anderen immer hinterher laufen. Das ist heute so bei radikalen Islamisten.
Das war früher so, als es Nationalisten gab.
Das wird Morgen so sein.
Bildung ist ja kein Allheilmittel, aber Bildung bringt Wissen, Wissen bedeutet Fakten und Erkenntnis und das beugt Ablehnung vor.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Stimmt, nicht "blöder" nur "dümmer"...
> 
> Der hang dazu stark konservativ bis radikal rechts zu wählen entsteht aus genau zwei Dingen:
> 
> ...



Jetzt pauschalisiert du auch.
Die Grünen Wähler sind überwiegend wohlhabend. Wieso wählen die nicht CDU oder FDP?
Nicht jeder Unternehmer wählt Union oder FDP.
Nicht jeder Hartzer wählt Links.
Ich würde sogar soweit gehen, dass die Mehrzahl der gering Verdiener und ALG 2 Bezieher eher rechts wählen.
Warum?
Weil die Medien ihnen jemanden präsentiert, auf dem sie ihren Frust ablassen können. Jemanden, der noch weniger hat, noch weniger zu verlieren hat.
Ablenkung ist hier alles.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Trotz allem, am Ende halte ich es schon für sehr vermessen und fragwürdig zu meinen das der Grad der erhaltenen "schulischen Bildung" der Haupteinfluss dafür wäre ob eine Person ehr liberal wird, oder konservativ...



Durch Bildung erzeugst du Neugierde, Wissensdurst. Du bist sozial aktiver. All das summiert sich eben.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das gilt für Städtler aber genauso, die können wiederum die Landeier nicht verstehen.
> Habe das schon in mehreren Städten erlebt, wo ich Leute kenne (Schulklasse, Uni, Bekannte), natürlich auch aus Foren wie diesen, die teils komische bis falsche Ansichten über die Ländler haben - umgekehrt natürlich genauso.
> 
> Das liegt einfach daran, dass die zwei Typen in anderen Umgebungen aufwachsen und dementsprechend völlig gegensätzliche Lebenseinstellungen haben.



Leute mit Vorurteilen findest du immer. Ist normal und wird sich auch nicht ändern.


----------



## Adi1 (22. März 2017)

Rolk schrieb:


> Merkt ihr eigentlich noch was für ein oberflächliches Gesülze ihr ablast? Stammtischparolen gibt es ganz offensichtlich aus allen Ecken.



Das gehört nun mal bei solch einen Forum dazu


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2017)

Warum sollte man es nicht auch machen, die gleichen Parolen kommen ja auch aus der Politik


----------



## Sparanus (23. März 2017)

Nochmal zum Thema Bayern SPD: Regensburger Oberburgermeister Wolbergs verhaftet

Sowas nennen die also Hoffnungsträger.

Allgemein muss man zugeben, dass sich die linken Parteien in einem bemitleidenswerten Zustand befinden. Rein ideell gesehen, man hat den Eindruck Frauenqoute, Veggieday und Co seien wichtiger als Schule und Gewerkschaften.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. März 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bildung brauchst du, um Wissen anzueignen, denn das kommt ja nicht von selbst.



Jeder deutsche Staatsbürger, der in der Regel mindestens zwischen 6 und 16 Jahre alt ist, kommt einer Schulpflicht nach und geht auf einer Schule in der ihm "Bildung" vermittelt wird, dabei ist es egal ob er in einer Stadt wohnt, oder auf einem Dorf (die in der Regel auch in Städten auf Schulen gehen).
Man kann also schlecht davon sprechen, so wie du es tust, das es einen Mangel an Bildung gäbe der Schuld daran sei das die Leute unfähig wären liberal und tolerant zu sein.



Threshold schrieb:


> Da fragt man sich immer, was mit denen passiert ist, wieso die so worden.



Vieleicht weil sie wie du von der Überlegenheit ihres Verstandes so überzeugt waren das sie schon garnicht mehr gemerkt haben wie blind sie dadurch für Diskreminierung und Radikalität wurden? 



Threshold schrieb:


> Bildung ist ja kein Allheilmittel, aber Bildung bringt Wissen, Wissen bedeutet Fakten und Erkenntnis und das beugt Ablehnung vor.



Wird das der neue Sith-Kodex in Kurzform? 
Bildung bedeutet nur das dir mehr oder weniger aktuelle "Fakten" vermittelt werden, diese Fakten haben aber keinen Anspruch darauf auch alle noch in 20 Jahren up to date zu sein, oder sich zum Zeitpunkt ihrer Vermittlung  als richtig zu erweisen (grade im Bereich der Erdkunde, Muttersprache, Fremdsprache, Geschichte, Physik, ect. ändern sich Fakten regelmäßig, von einigen Grundlagen die als sicher gelten mal abgesehen).
Diese Fakten befähigen dich als Person aber noch lange nicht auch alternative Lebensmodelle, oder liberale Sichtweisen zu akzeptieren, weil sowas wird dir nicht im Schulunterricht vermittelt, sondern hängt von diversen anderen Faktoren, von denen ich ja im letzten Post einige genannt hatte, ab.



Threshold schrieb:


> Jetzt pauschalisiert du auch.



Nope, ich habe es nur runtergebrochen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Grünen Wähler sind überwiegend wohlhabend. Wieso wählen die nicht CDU oder FDP?



Weil die Wählerschaft eine geringfügig andere ist. Wähler der Grünen wählen sie weil "Umweltschutz" und "bewuste" Lebensweise dort vertreten sind, schaut man sich aber die wirtschaftlichen Punkte der Grünen an unterscheiden die sich nicht frapierend von FDP, CDU, ect. Die Makulatur ist halt nur eine geringfügig andere, sie reihen sich aber in den gleichen Kanon der anderen Parteien ein.
Würde man alles nur auf den wirtschaftlichen Teil runterbrechen wäre es fast egal wen man von den von mir genannten Parteien, inkl. der Grünen, wählt.



Threshold schrieb:


> Durch Bildung erzeugst du Neugierde, Wissensdurst. Du bist sozial aktiver. All das summiert sich eben.



Ja und da jeder Mensch in Deutschland eine Bildung erhält ist jeder Mensch auch neugierg, interessiert an Wissen und sozial aktiv. Nur eben hat jeder andere Interessen, Themen die ihn interessieren und soziale Aktivitäten und das sogar inerhalb einer Klasse wo alle die gleiche Bildung vermittelt bekommen!
Das spricht also dagegen das Bildung der ausschlaggebende Faktor ist der bestimmt wie liberal, oder tolerant jemand ist.



Threshold schrieb:


> Leute mit Vorurteilen findest du immer. Ist normal und wird sich auch nicht ändern.



Stimmt, einen davon zitiere ich hier grade und er merkt scheinbar garnicht wie er mit Vorurteilen um sich wirft und breiten Teilen der Menschen den notwendigen Grad der Bildung abspricht.


----------



## Seeefe (23. März 2017)

Wenn ich mir den Bruder Nummer 1 der Roten Khmer ansehen, dann muss man aktzeptieren, dass es einfach bescheuerte Menschen gibt


----------



## Kaimikaze (23. März 2017)

Den Gedanken konservative Landbevölkerung versus offenere Stadtbevölkerung gibt es schon recht lange, aber da wurde bisher nicht mit Intelligenz argumentiert. Offenbar hat er aber im Zuge der österreichischen Präsidentenwahl eine neue Dynamik erfahren, die nun offenbar eine allgemeine Gültigkeit hat: 

Die bewußt überspitzt zusammengefasste Quintessenz ist, dass die studierten jüngeren städtischen Frauen nach einer philosophischen Veranstaltung mit anschließender Diskussion in Swahili van der Bellen gewählt haben, während die ungebildete ältere männliche Landbevölkerung vom Stammtisch in die Wahlkabine getorkelt ist, um für Hofer ihr Kreuz zu machen (mehr als ein Kreuz war eh nicht drin, da jeder zweite weder Lesen noch Schreiben kann, die Dunkelziffer liegt noch höher).

Ein arg vereinfachtes Weltbild, welches von linken Kreisen aber gerne übernommen wird, da es doch die vermutete eigene Progressivität im hellsten Licht widerspiegelt und abweichende kritische Meinungen als das Gewäsch von ewiggestrigen Dummköpfen abkanzelt. Wer von denen Trump für seine gedankliche Eindimensionalität kritisiert, der werfe den ersten Stein...


----------



## Nightslaver (23. März 2017)

Kaimikaze schrieb:


> Ein arg vereinfachtes Weltbild, welches von linken Kreisen aber gerne übernommen wird, da es doch die vermutete eigene Progressivität im hellsten Licht widerspiegelt und abweichende kritische Meinungen als das Gewäsch von ewiggestrigen Dummköpfen abkanzelt. Wer von denen Trump für seine gedankliche Eindimensionalität kritisiert, der werfe den ersten Stein...



Der Trumptower ist doch faktisch auch ein Dorf, da ist es kein Wunder das dort keine Bildung ankommt.


----------



## der-sack88 (23. März 2017)

Kaimikaze schrieb:


> Schde, dass Du Deinen wirklich ansprechenden ersten Absatz mit einer in rosa Tüll verpackten Nazikeule egalisierst, bzw. Deine Aussagen über Dummheit ad absurdum führst.




Das hat doch absolut nichts mit der Nazikeule zu tun. Nicht jeder Menschenfeind ist ein Nazi oder umgekehrt. Oder waren Stalin, Mao oder die genannten Roten Khmer auch Nazis?
Wer Personen in der Partei duldet, die an den Grenzen Frauen und Kinder erschießen lassen oder den Holocaust endlich als grandiose Errungenschaft anerkannt haben wollen bzw. wer eine Partei mit solchen Führungspersönlichkeiten wählt ist für mich durch sein kaputtes Weltbild ein Menschenfeind, ganz egal ob er am Ende ein Nazi ist oder nicht.


----------



## Threshold (23. März 2017)

Kaimikaze schrieb:


> Den Gedanken konservative Landbevölkerung versus offenere Stadtbevölkerung gibt es schon recht lange, aber da wurde bisher nicht mit Intelligenz argumentiert. Offenbar hat er aber im Zuge der österreichischen Präsidentenwahl eine neue Dynamik erfahren, der nun offenbar eine allgemeine Gültigkeit hat:



Das hat auch nichts mit Intelligenz zu tun. Es geht nur um Wahrscheinlichkeiten und um nichts anderes.
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die Leute, die in kleineren Städten wohnen, eher das gleiche wählen ist meiner Meinung eben höher.
Dass du einer Statistik nie trauen kannst, sollte auch klar sein. Und repräsentative Umfragen gibt es sowieso nie.


----------



## Adi1 (23. März 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir den Bruder Nummer 1 der Roten Khmer ansehen, dann muss man aktzeptieren, dass es einfach bescheuerte Menschen gibt



Das ist aber schon sehr lange her


----------



## Seeefe (23. März 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das ist aber schon sehr lange her



Naja, bis heute hat sich daran aber nichts geändert  Bildung schützt vor Gräueltaten nicht


----------



## Two-Face (23. März 2017)

Leute, ich glaube ihr verwechselt gerade _Toleranz_ mit _Akzeptanz_, hab ich so den Eindruck.


----------



## T-Drive (25. März 2017)

Ist dann mal Gut ?

Hier gehts um aktuelles vom Herrn Schulz, nicht um den Schicklgruber.


----------



## azzih (25. März 2017)

Was will man zu Schulz schon groß diskutieren. Innenpolitisch wird der nicht viel anders machen als Merkel. Wenn man ehrlich ist gibts auch nicht so wahnsinnig viel zu tun in Deutschland, Steuern sprudeln, Wirtschaft läuft gut, Bildungssituation ist auch nicht schlecht. Und die großen Themen wie Sicherheit der Rente bzw das ganze Rentensystem, Steuerreform (Vereinfachung, Abschaffung Soli, Abschaffung Ehegattensplitting) und  Bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen packt ohne akute Not kein Politiker freiwillig aus.

Was realistisch innenpolitisch zu erwarten wäre:
- Infrastrukturausgaben werden erhöht
- Hartz Gesetze etwas justiert
- Militärausgaben müssen steigen
- irgendwas mit frühkindliche Betreuung wird unter Garantie kommen

Außenpolitisch macht Merkel wohl kaum jemand was vor. Gibt auf der Welt wohl wenige Politiker die dort so erfahren, ruhig und abgezockt sind und trotz allem mit nahezu jedem Land zumindest stabile Beziehungen pflegen (ausser Türkei Minikrise grade).


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2017)

Bisher hat Schulz alles mitgetragen, was die SPD beschlossen hat. Gilt auch für die Agenda Politik unter Schröder.
Und es gibt -- außer irgendwelche Sprüche -- auch kein Anzeichen dafür, dass sich das ändern wird.
Schulz wird die Politik machen, die die SPD schon unter Gabriel gemacht hat. Daran ändert sich nichts.


----------



## Sparanus (25. März 2017)

Also Gabriel war mir eigentlich ganz sympathisch, der hätte meine Stimme eher bekommen als Schulz. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2017)

Gabriel war der totaler Kasper.
Alleine schon wie er sich in seiner Meinung gedreht hat, als er Wirtschaftsminister wurde.
Komplett unglaubwürdig. 
Und so einer will Kanzler werden? Absolut lächerlich.
Aber da kann man auch sehen, wie dünn die Personaldecke bei der SPD ist, wenn sie einen aus der EU heranholen.
Normaler Weise entsorgt man Pateigenossen bei der EU.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. März 2017)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Dadurch habe ich schon den Eindruck, dass mangelnde politische Bildung dazu führt, dass man das wählt, was in der Familie schon immer gewählt wurde, und das ist auf dem Land konservativ.



Das ist nicht "auf dem Land" konservativ, das ist DIE Definition von konservativ...
Aber es korreliert in sofern mit geringerer Bildung, als das Wissenschaft und Kultur, aber auch sozialschaffende Bereiche progressiv denkende Leute anziehen. Das heißt dieses ziehen systematisch weg vom Land und rein in die (Uni-)Stätte, wo man sie dann konzentriert antrifft. Ausnahmen von dieser Regel und auch vom Klischee-Stadt-Wahlverhalten findest du in reinen Industriesstätten.
(mit links/rechts hat das ganze übrigens nur eingeschränkt etwas zu tun, wie man am NSDAP-Beispiel sieht: Man kann prinzipiell auch progressiv richtig rechts tendieren. Aber dazu muss man gerade im heutigen Deutschland schon arg verquerte Wertvorstellungen haben, so dass sich zur Gleichung Stadt = gebildeter = nicht konservativ auch noch = links hinzu gesellt)



> Das ist teils auch einfacher Egoismus bzw. die Not, sich irgendwie über Wasser zu halten. Ich kenne einen auf Bauernseite ziemlich engagierten (Bauernverband usw.) Landwirt, der schon Ahnung hat wovon er spricht, aber trotzdem was Umweltschutz usw. angeht eher eine konservative Sichtweise hat. Das Problem ist einfach, dass viele nicht mehr bereit sind, für ihr Essen einen adäquaten Preis zu zahlen. Wozu ein saftiges Steak vom Metzger, wenn es beim Discounter zum selben Preis auch kiloweise fleischähnliche Schuhsohlen gibt, die zwar im Prinzip ungenießbar, aber am Ende doch irgendwie Fleisch sind? Wer sich dank Dumpingpreisen kaum über Wasser halten kann ist dann z.B. den Parteien, die teure Umweltauflagen einführen wollen, eher negativ gegenüber eingestellt, ganz egal wie nitratverseucht das Grundwasser ist. Dass für die, die nach uns kommen, Trinkwasser dadurch vielleicht irgendwann ein absolutes Luxusgut ist, ist dann auch egal. Nach uns die Sintflut.



Aber genau diese Denkweise zeugt von verdammt wenig Überblick und sehr engstirnigen Denken. Jeder, der auch nur fünf Sekunden über Wirtschaft nachdenkt, kommt unweigerlich zu dem Schluss, dass stabile Bedingungen für Landwirte feste staatliche Regelungen brauchen. Vor allem solche, die die Produktionskapazitäten senken und die Produktionsqualuität steigern. Wenn man den Markt einfach machen lässt, dann kommt bei einem Produkt mit extrem klar vorgegebener Nachfrage (und die Menge an benötigten Lebensmitteln ist nun einmal sehr eng definiert) ein extrem harter Preiskampf heraus, in dem nur sehr wenige große Anbieter überleben können. Da die Bauern nach der Freigabe vieler Bereiche alle massiv investiert haben, gibt es nun einmal enorme Überkapazitäten. Die kann man entweder abbauen, in dem man z.B. ein Güllekataster und harte Vorschriften mit Strafabgaben einführt, so dass jeder Viehhalter die Zahl der gehaltenen Tiere reduzieren muss - oder in dem man abwartet, bis alle außer die am kosteneffektivsten produzierenden Großbetriebe Pleite gegangen sind.




der-sack88 schrieb:


> Das hat doch absolut nichts mit der Nazikeule zu tun. Nicht jeder Menschenfeind ist ein Nazi oder umgekehrt.



Also wenn du nicht gerade selbst Harcore-Rassist bist, solltest du den Fehler in diesem Satz binnen 0,02 Sekunden finden...





ForceOne schrieb:


> Ich denke es kommt immer auf das Maß der Bildung an, grenzenlose Toleranz sollte ein wirklich gebildeter Mensch nicht unbedingt befürworten.



Was ein gebildeter Mensch mit seinen geistigen Fähigkeiten anfängt, ist sowieso eine Frage der Moral. Man kann auch schlau und ein untolleranter Egoist sein. Nur umgekehrt wird ein Kausalzusammenhang draus: Wer zu blöd ist, eine Situation aus den Augen anderer zu betrachten, der tut sich mit Tolleranz normalerweise sehr schwer.


----------



## Gast20170724 (26. März 2017)

Könnt ihr bitte wieder zum Thema zurückkehren. Ich begreife nämlich nicht ganz, was der 2.Weltkrieg mit Martin Schulz zu tun hat. Sonst kommt hier noch ein Mod vorbei, und schließt das ganze hier, wie mit dem Thread zur NPD geschehen.

Ich sage jetzt noch: Make WÜRSELEN great again!


----------



## Threshold (26. März 2017)

Und ich sage dazu: "Make SPD second again".


----------



## Bartolas (26. März 2017)

Heute Abend kriegen wir ja dann endlich mal Fakten ob Hype oder Trend.


----------



## DKK007 (26. März 2017)

*OT entfernt.*

*Bitte beim Thema Schulz und SPD bleiben, sonst ist zu.*


----------



## T-Drive (26. März 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Gabriel war der totaler Kasper.


 
Wieso war ?
ist wäre treffender, der ist doch als AM die gleiche Kanaille und der Wechsel zu seinem neuen Posten ist für mich reiner Opportunismus. So kann er auch eine Wahlniederlage glänzend überleben als Parteibonze.


----------



## Threshold (26. März 2017)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Wieso war ?
> ist wäre treffender, der ist doch als AM die gleiche Kanaille und der Wechsel zu seinem neuen Posten ist für mich reiner Opportunismus. So kann er auch eine Wahlniederlage glänzend überleben als Parteibonze.



Was nach der Wahl ist, steht ja noch nicht fest. Es zeichnet sich aber ein trend ab.
Wenn Schulz verliert, kann Gabriel seinen Job als Außenminister problemlos weiter machen. Er hat sich ja rechtzeitig aus dem Gerangel um den Führungsjob verabschiedet.


----------



## T-Drive (26. März 2017)

Mit "dem Wechsel" meinte ich den "gewählten" Wirtschaftsminister - Außenminister.



> Wenn Schulz verliert, kann Gabriel seinen Job als Außenminister problemlos weiter machen.




 Vlt., vlt. auch nicht.



> Was nach der Wahl ist, steht ja noch nicht fest.


----------



## Threshold (26. März 2017)

Das Saarland zeigt, jetzt schon, dass der Schulz Effekt vorbei ist.
So wie es aussieht, verliert die SDP deutlich und die CDU hat 40%.
Ich glaube, bei Gabriel knallen heimlich die Sektkorken.


----------



## Amon (26. März 2017)

Die ersten Hochrechnungen im Saarland zeigen gerade dass der Schulzzug wohl gerade krachend entgleist. 😁

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Nightslaver (26. März 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Die ersten Hochrechnungen im Saarland zeigen gerade dass der Schulzzug wohl gerade krachend entgleist. 
> 
> Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk



Und das obwohl man dem Wähler in den Medien die letzten Wochen beinahe täglich erklärt hat wie angesagt die SPD dank Schulzilein doch jetzt ist.


----------



## Threshold (26. März 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und das obwohl man dem Wähler in den Medien die letzten Wochen beinahe täglich damit zugebombt hat wie angesagt die SPD dank Schulzi jetzt doch ist.



Jeder hat schon damit gerechnet, dass die SPD das Ruder übernimmt und mit den Linken regiert.
Man, hab ich gelacht, als ich die Hochrechnungen für die Grünen gesehen habe. 
Mal gucken, wann sich die Partei Spitzen äußern und wie immer wird dann gesagt, dass das ein Erfolg war und dass man das erst analysieren muss. Bla bla bla.


----------



## Amon (26. März 2017)

Ich hab  einem Kumpel aus dem Saarland gestern  noch gesagt dass die Annegret doch eh weiter macht. Er meinte ich solle mir da nicht so sicher sein. Anscheinend hatte ich recht. 😉 Bleibt jetzt nur die Frage wie die fake Zahlen für die SPD i  letzter Zeit zustande gekommen sind.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Seeefe (26. März 2017)

Recht einfach. Aber zuerst einmal sind das keine fake-zahlen sondern Prognosen. Zur Wahl im Saarland waren diese auch recht genau.

Es gibt zum einen einen U terschied zwischen Landtagswahlen und Bundestagswahlen und zum anderen werden bei Prognosen zum Bunfestag, ja nicht ausschließlich Leute aus dem Saarland befragt. 

Ich hätte den Schulzeffekt ja sowieso nicht auf die Landtagswahlen übertragen, den kann man mMn größtenteils nur mit der Bundestagswahl in Zusammenhang bringen.


----------



## Amon (26. März 2017)

Der einzige Gradmesser für die Bundestagswahl ist sowieso nur die Landtagswahl in NRW, und ich hoffe dass NRW endlich wach wird und es dem Saarland nach macht Grüne und SPD abzuwählen.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Rolk (26. März 2017)

HaHa, Null komma Nix hat die SPD zugelegt und das obwohl Linke, Piraten und Grüne verloren haben. Schlechter geht es kaum noch. Anscheinend fallen doch nicht so viele Wähler auf den Dampfplauderer herein.


----------



## Leob12 (26. März 2017)

70% Wahlbeteiligung, gar nicht mal so übel. 

Aber man merkt, dass Personenwahlkampf funktioniert: 
Landtagswahl Saarland 2017

Was mich freut: AfD von der Zweistelligkeit recht weit entfernt. Man merkt, außer Flüchtlings.- und Ausländerpolitik haben sie nichts zu bieten, und der Wähler merkt das auch.


----------



## Amon (26. März 2017)

Das ist wohl eher so Leuten wie Björn Hoecke zu schulden und nicht dem dass die AfD angeblich nichts anzubieten hat.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (26. März 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Das ist wohl eher so Leuten wie Björn Hoecke zu schulden und nicht dem dass die AfD angeblich nichts anzubieten hat.
> 
> Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


Och, echt?
Was hat sie denn zu bieten?

Aus ihrem Walhprogramm lese ich jedenfalls nur Unsinn raus.


----------



## Leob12 (26. März 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Das ist wohl eher so Leuten wie Björn Hoecke zu schulden und nicht dem dass die AfD angeblich nichts anzubieten hat.


Was hat diese Partei denn zu bieten? 
Wenn die Einwohner mit der Politik zufrieden sind, macht die AfD keinen Stich, da das typische Nach unten Treten nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. März 2017)

Ich finde es zu herrlich wie der Schulz gegenüber der CDU bei einem Abstand von ca. 11% von deutlich aufgeholt spricht, wo man doch sogar noch 1% eingebüßt hat... 

*edit* Vor allem scheint er auch wirklich daran geglaubt zu haben das die SPD sich ein Kopf an Kopf rennen mit der CDU liefern würde. Der Mann scheint wirklich auf den Medienrummel um seine Person völlig reingefallen zu sein und selbst geglaubt zu haben das schon alleine die angeblich herrschende Popularität seiner Person dafür auszureichen scheint das die SPD auch bei dieser Landtagswahl aus dem politischen Keller kommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Amtsbonus schlagt Schulz-Effekt


----------



## der-sack88 (26. März 2017)

Dass die CDU so zulegt ist doch kein Grund, hier aus Schadenfreude in Jubelstürme auszubrechen. Sollte es am Ende für Schwarz/Gelb reichen wäre das noch schlimmer als Schwarz/Rot. Nachher muss Mövenpick gar keine Steuern mehr zahlen.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist nicht "auf dem Land" konservativ, das ist DIE Definition von konservativ...
> Aber es korreliert in sofern mit geringerer Bildung, als das Wissenschaft und Kultur, aber auch sozialschaffende Bereiche progressiv denkende Leute anziehen. Das heißt dieses ziehen systematisch weg vom Land und rein in die (Uni-)Stätte, wo man sie dann konzentriert antrifft. Ausnahmen von dieser Regel und auch vom Klischee-Stadt-Wahlverhalten findest du in reinen Industriesstätten.
> (mit links/rechts hat das ganze übrigens nur eingeschränkt etwas zu tun, wie man am NSDAP-Beispiel sieht: Man kann prinzipiell auch progressiv richtig rechts tendieren. Aber dazu muss man gerade im heutigen Deutschland schon arg verquerte Wertvorstellungen haben, so dass sich zur Gleichung Stadt = gebildeter = nicht konservativ auch noch = links hinzu gesellt)




Ich meinte eher nicht im Sinne von konservativ wählen, sondern Konservative wählen. Ist vielleicht etwas ungenau formuliert.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber genau diese Denkweise zeugt von verdammt wenig Überblick und sehr engstirnigen Denken. Jeder, der auch nur fünf Sekunden über Wirtschaft nachdenkt, kommt unweigerlich zu dem Schluss, dass stabile Bedingungen für Landwirte feste staatliche Regelungen brauchen. Vor allem solche, die die Produktionskapazitäten senken und die Produktionsqualuität steigern. Wenn man den Markt einfach machen lässt, dann kommt bei einem Produkt mit extrem klar vorgegebener Nachfrage (und die Menge an benötigten Lebensmitteln ist nun einmal sehr eng definiert) ein extrem harter Preiskampf heraus, in dem nur sehr wenige große Anbieter überleben können. Da die Bauern nach der Freigabe vieler Bereiche alle massiv investiert haben, gibt es nun einmal enorme Überkapazitäten. Die kann man entweder abbauen, in dem man z.B. ein Güllekataster und harte Vorschriften mit Strafabgaben einführt, so dass jeder Viehhalter die Zahl der gehaltenen Tiere reduzieren muss - oder in dem man abwartet, bis alle außer die am kosteneffektivsten produzierenden Großbetriebe Pleite gegangen sind.




In Zeiten, wo so viel Nahrungsmittel weggeschmissen werden, ist die Nachfrage leider nicht mehr so klar vorgegeben. Die Mengen, die z.B. in Supermärkten weggeschmissen werden, weil die nicht (mehr) den Qualitätsstandards entsprechen, müssen ja auch irgendwie produziert werden.

Im Ernst, Regeln wären sicher sehr hilfreich. Aber man hat sich ja auch ewig nicht an die EU-Milchquote gehalten...
Aber wenn ich mir z.B. angucke, dass Deutschland beim Weizen sowohl unter den größten Importeuren als auch unter den größten Exporteuren ist komme ich schon zu dem Schluss, dass dieser Markt vollkommen bescheuert ist und in der Tat Regelungen braucht.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also wenn du nicht gerade selbst Harcore-Rassist bist, solltest du den Fehler in diesem Satz binnen 0,02 Sekunden finden...




Oh, stimmt natürlich. Das war Blödsinn.



edit: Was die AfD so zu bieten hat hat doch Böhmermann schon ziemlich gut zusammengefasst.


----------



## Leob12 (26. März 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich finde es zu herrlich wie der Schulz gegenüber der CDU bei einem Abstand von ca. 11% von deutlich aufgeholt spricht, wo man doch sogar noch 1% eingebüßt hat...
> 
> *edit* Vor allem scheint er auch wirklich daran geglaubt zu haben das die SPD sich ein Kopf an Kopf rennen mit der CDU liefern würde. Der Mann scheint wirklich auf den Medienrummel um seine Person völlig reingefallen zu sein und selbst geglaubt zu haben das schon alleine die angeblich herrschende Popularität seiner Person dafür auszureichen scheint das die SPD auch bei dieser Landtagswahl aus dem politischen Keller kommt.
> 
> Amtsbonus schlagt Schulz-Effekt


Aber er kann doch nicht als Lokführer zugeben dass der Zug entgleist ist^^ das geht doch nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (26. März 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Saarland zeigt, jetzt schon, dass der Schulz Effekt vorbei ist.
> So wie es aussieht, verliert die *SDP* deutlich und die CDU hat 40%.
> Ich glaube, bei Gabriel knallen heimlich die Sektkorken.


Das Saarland ist klein und es war ne Personenwahl. Was hat man denn über die SPD Kandidatin schon groß gehört in den Medien?
Gabriel ist niemand der sich über das Unglück von Parteigenossen freut, so schätze ich ihn nicht ein.


Amon schrieb:


> Der einzige Gradmesser für die Bundestagswahl ist sowieso nur die Landtagswahl in NRW, und ich hoffe dass NRW endlich wach wird und es dem Saarland nach macht Grüne und SPD abzuwählen.


Ja und bei uns in der NRW Union rechnen trotz all der Verfehlungen von RG wenige mit einem Sieg.


----------



## Amon (26. März 2017)

Ja, NRW war schon immer SPD Kernland und welche Landtagswahl ist keine Personenwahl? In BaWü haben die Grünen auch nur wegen dem Kretschmar gewonnen.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (26. März 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das Saarland ist klein und es war ne Personenwahl. Was hat man denn über die SPD Kandidatin schon groß gehört in den Medien?



Landtagswahlen sind immer personenbezogen.
Nicht ohne Grund holt die FDP in Schleswig Holstein so viele Stimmen -- sie haben Wolfgang Kubicki.
Und Hannelore Kraft wird in NWR ja nicht wegen ihrer tollen Politik gewählt, die sie da macht, sondern weil sie bei den Leuten beliebt ist.
Merkel wurde jahrzehntelang auch immer gewählt, weil sie beliebt ist und weil man sie nicht mit der Regierung in Verbindung gebracht hat.


----------



## Sparanus (26. März 2017)

Du wirst mir darin zustimmen müssen, dass ein Bundesland das die Einwohnerzahl einer Großstadt hat idR. deutlich enger zu seiner Regierung steht als ein großes Flächenland.
Aber in BaWü waren es nur 3,3% zur Union, außerdem haben die Schwäche der SPD und die stärke der AfD zugeschlagen. Kretschmann war wichtig bei dieser Wahl, aber mMn. nicht entscheidend.


----------



## Threshold (26. März 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du wirst mir darin zustimmen müssen, dass ein Bundesland das die Einwohnerzahl einer Großstadt hat idR. deutlich enger zu seiner Regierung steht als ein großes Flächenland.



Schleswig Holstein hat deutlich weniger Einwohner als Berlin.
Was hat also die Einwohnerzahl eines Bundeslandes mit dem Stehpotenzial seiner Regierung zu tun?


----------



## Sparanus (26. März 2017)

Weniger Einwohner bedeuten, dass sich die Regierung vorallem im Wahlkampf mehr mit jedem einzelnen befassen kann.


----------



## Threshold (26. März 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Weniger Einwohner bedeuten, dass sich die Regierung vorallem im Wahlkampf mehr mit jedem einzelnen befassen kann.



Na, da hab ich aber nicht den Eindruck.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. März 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Das ist wohl eher so Leuten wie Björn Hoecke zu schulden und nicht dem dass die AfD angeblich nichts anzubieten hat.
> 
> Sent from a Spamer



Na wenn die potentiellen AFD-Wähler nichtmal den Unterschied zwischen Thüringen und Saarland kapieren...




der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ich meinte eher nicht im Sinne von konservativ wählen, sondern Konservative wählen. Ist vielleicht etwas ungenau formuliert.



Konservative wählen "weil das schon immer so wahr", ist (auch) konservativ 



> In Zeiten, wo so viel Nahrungsmittel weggeschmissen werden, ist die Nachfrage leider nicht mehr so klar vorgegeben. Die Mengen, die z.B. in Supermärkten weggeschmissen werden, weil die nicht (mehr) den Qualitätsstandards entsprechen, müssen ja auch irgendwie produziert werden.



Die verbrauchte Menge (ob sinnvoll oder nicht) muss produziert werden, daran ändert sich nichts. Wenn die Bauern mehr produzieren, können die Supermärkte noch mehr wegschmeißen, aber der Verbraucher zahlt nicht mehr und dementsprechend werden auch die Bauern keinen Cent extra erhalten. Im Gegenteil, sie feuern nur den Unterbietungspreiskampf weiter an.
Aber das scheint selbst für große Bauernverbände zu komplex zu sein, die wollen Freigaben und Unterstützung für noch mehr Produktion 



> Im Ernst, Regeln wären sicher sehr hilfreich. Aber man hat sich ja auch ewig nicht an die EU-Milchquote gehalten...
> Aber wenn ich mir z.B. angucke, dass Deutschland beim Weizen sowohl unter den größten Importeuren als auch unter den größten Exporteuren ist komme ich schon zu dem Schluss, dass dieser Markt vollkommen bescheuert ist und in der Tat Regelungen braucht.



Da müsste man sich angucken, was wann von wo nach wo gekarrt wird (oder ganz einfach die Transportkosten in der EU deutlich nach oben schrauben, in dem man mal angemessenen Abgaben auf Diesel und LKW-Autobahnnutzung erhebt ), vermutlich macht es keinen Sinn. Noch viel absurder finde ich aber den subventionierten Aufbau von Milchviehhaltung in subventionierten Betrieben die auf Basis subventionierter Forschung und subventioniertungen Molkereien subventioniertes Milchpulver & Co herstellen lassen um es mit subventionierten Transportmitteln nach China zu verkaufen.
Manchmal sollte man einfach Hartz IV verdoppeln, wenn man Leuten Geld schenken möchte...




Sparanus schrieb:


> Weniger Einwohner bedeuten, dass sich die Regierung vorallem im Wahlkampf mehr mit jedem einzelnen befassen kann.



Der Anteil an Parteimitgliedern ist in den kleineren Ländern auch nicht höher, die Betreuungsquote bleibt also gleich. Und das die Auswirkungen von Direktwerbung nenneswert Auswirkung auf die Ergebnisse hat, muss mir auch erstmal einer zeigen...


----------



## Sparanus (27. März 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na, da hab ich aber nicht den Eindruck.


Ist ja schön, dass du nicht den Eindruck hast, ich hab die praktische Erfahrung damit und weiß wovon ich rede. Ich bin Wahlkämpfer.


----------



## Gast20170724 (27. März 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich bin Wahlkämpfer.



Und ich bin bei der Wahl in Schleswig-Holstein Wahlhelfer. Mal gucken, wie viel von dir gewonnene Stimmen ich auszählen darf...

Ich finde es suboptimal, dass bei Landtagswahlen immer versucht wird, auf die Bundestagswahlen zu schließen bzw. sogar Wahlwerbung für den Bund betrieben wird. 
Denn es gibt Themen, auf die der Bund keinen Einfluss in den Ländern nehmen kann, aber auch Dinge im Bund, auf die die Länder keinen Einfluss haben. Es sollte bei einer Landtagswahl, meiner Meinung mach, auch nur um die Landespolitik gehen.


----------



## MomentInTime (27. März 2017)

Ich finde es sollte nicht unerwähnt bleiben, wo man die einzige ernstzunehmende Wahlprognose erhält - Ubersicht - und dass 286 Menschen statt irgend eine Partei das Bedingungslose Grundeinkommen gewählt haben.


----------



## Adam_West (27. März 2017)

IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> ....und dass 286 Menschen statt irgend eine Partei das Bedingungslose Grundeinkommen gewählt haben.



Naja, Träumer gibts überall^^


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2017)

Adam_West schrieb:


> Naja, Träumer gibts überall^^



Logische Konsequenz, wenn man sich die weltweite Gier anschaut, wo Firmen mit Steueroasen gelockt werden, damit der Gesellschaft möglichst viel Geld vorenthalten werden kann.


----------



## Rolk (27. März 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Logische Konsequenz, wenn man sich die weltweite Gier anschaut, wo Firmen mit Steueroasen gelockt werden, damit der Gesellschaft möglichst viel Geld vorenthalten werden kann.



Wenn man danach geht müssten es viel mehr sein. Da gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit, nämlich das es sich um Menschen handelt die keinerlei Pläne haben sich selbst um ihren Lebensunterhalt zu kümmern und einfach nur mehr Geld wollen. Diese Einstellung ist schlieslich mehr und mehr gesellschafftsfähig und der Pool solcher Menschen wird angesichts von Zuwanderern die sich Deutschland in nichts verpflichtet fühlen auch immer grösser.

Jetzt bin ich vermutlich ein Nazi, ist mir aber wurscht.


----------



## Adam_West (27. März 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Logische Konsequenz, wenn man sich die weltweite Gier anschaut, wo Firmen mit Steueroasen gelockt werden, damit der Gesellschaft möglichst viel Geld vorenthalten werden kann.



Was denkst du was die logische Konsequenz aus "bebingungslosem Grundeinkommen" wäre? Natürlich Menschen die sich "gierig" auf diesen Anspruch stürzen, keiner will mehr arbeiten, alle wollen es haben. Das wäre besser?


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2017)

Wieso wird dann niemand mehr arbeiten wollen?
Verstehe ich nicht. 
Ein Grundeinkommen bedeutet, dass du soviel Geld bekommst, dass du davon leben kannst. 
Also praktisch wie jetzt auch als Hartzer. Nur eben mit dem Unterschied dass die gesamte Bürokratie und Ausnahmen entsorgt werden. Jeder kriegt ja die Knete, da muss nichts extra eingereicht werden, keine Kontoauszüge, keine Besitztümer ausbaldowert werden oder sonst was.
Und wer eben arbeitet, bekommt seinen Lohn obendrauf.

Aber das ist ein thema, das in einem anderen Thread diskutiert werden sollte.


----------



## Adam_West (27. März 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso wird dann niemand mehr arbeiten wollen?
> Verstehe ich nicht.



Da ist deine (von dir selbst) gegebene Antwort: 





> Ein Grundeinkommen bedeutet, dass du soviel Geld bekommst, dass du davon leben kannst.





Threshold schrieb:


> Also praktisch wie jetzt auch als Hartzer.


Darüber musste ich kurz lachen, denn Harz 4 ist sehr wohl an Bedingungen gebunden, im Gegensatz zum bedingungslosen Grundeinkommen. Dann kann jeder "abhartzen", egal gegen welche (in diesem Fall) Hartz Regeln er verstößt.



> Und wer eben arbeitet, bekommt seinen Lohn obendrauf.


und jetzt denk mal drüber nach woher das Geld für das bedingungslose Grundeinkommen her kommen soll!? Richtiiiig, von den Leuten die noch arbeiten gehen und auf Ihr "zusätzliches" Einkommen Steuern zahlen dürfen. Fetzig, ich geh noch freiwillig arbeiten und darf die Leute finanzieren die es nicht mehr wollen? 



> Aber das ist ein thema, das in einem anderen Thread diskutiert werden sollte.


korrekt.

Grüße


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2017)

Tja, kannst du von Hartz 4 leben?
Ja, kannst du.
Kannst du in Urlaub fahren, ein Auto besitzen, am sozialen Leben in der Gemeinschaft teil nehmen?
Nein, kannst du nicht.
Und jetzt weißt du, wieso es Leute geben wird, die auch bei einem bedingungslosen Grundeinkommen noch arbeiten werden.
Und wenn man die Subventionen mal entsorgt, die Steuerlast auf alle verteilt, funktioniert die Finanzierung sehr gut.
Ist doch logisch, dass das Steuersystem völlig erneuert werden muss, wenn man ein Grundeinkommen einführen will.


----------



## Adi1 (27. März 2017)

Naja, so ein Grundeinkommen ist schon eine gute Idee 

Allerdings müsste das komplette System umgekrempelt werden,

bevor unsere Bürokratie soweit wäre,

bin ich schon eine Torfmumie


----------



## Rolk (27. März 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> ...bin ich schon eine Torfmumie



Fertig konserviert und ausgestellt oder aber du erlebst es noch und darfst noch ein wenig mitarbeiten den angerichteten Schaden wieder gut zu machen.


----------



## der-sack88 (27. März 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Konservative wählen "weil das schon immer so wahr", ist (auch) konservativ




Schon klar. Aber so meinte ich das nicht.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die verbrauchte Menge (ob sinnvoll oder nicht) muss produziert werden, daran ändert sich nichts. Wenn die Bauern mehr produzieren, können die Supermärkte noch mehr wegschmeißen, aber der Verbraucher zahlt nicht mehr und dementsprechend werden auch die Bauern keinen Cent extra erhalten. Im Gegenteil, sie feuern nur den Unterbietungspreiskampf weiter an.
> Aber das scheint selbst für große Bauernverbände zu komplex zu sein, die wollen Freigaben und Unterstützung für noch mehr Produktion




Alles so zu lassen wie es ist, solange es noch irgendwie läuft, ist sicher die Lösung, die am wenigsten Aufwand und Fantasie bedeutet... dass das für viele verlockend ist da irgendwie naheliegend.
Außerdem kann man mit massig Billigfleisch nach dem Motto Brot und Spiele schön von den Bedingungen im Niedriglohnsektor ablenken, also gibts auch in der Politik kein Interesse Fleisch und Milchprodukte zu Luxusgütern zu machen. Dazu RTL in der Glotze und alles ist super.
Es wäre wirklich interessant zu sehen, was passieren würde, wenn die Lebensmittelkosten auf ein vernünftiges Niveau steigen würden.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da müsste man sich angucken, was wann von wo nach wo gekarrt wird (oder ganz einfach die Transportkosten in der EU deutlich nach oben schrauben, in dem man mal angemessenen Abgaben auf Diesel und LKW-Autobahnnutzung erhebt ), vermutlich macht es keinen Sinn. Noch viel absurder finde ich aber den subventionierten Aufbau von Milchviehhaltung in subventionierten Betrieben die auf Basis subventionierter Forschung und subventioniertungen Molkereien subventioniertes Milchpulver & Co herstellen lassen um es mit subventionierten Transportmitteln nach China zu verkaufen.
> Manchmal sollte man einfach Hartz IV verdoppeln, wenn man Leuten Geld schenken möchte...




Noch schlimmer sind die Exporte nach Afrika. Nicht nur von Milchpulver, sondern auch Hähnchenresten, Tomaten... wir subventionieren den Markt dort kaputt und wundern uns dann, wenn der afrikanische Bauer übers Mittelmeer hierher kommen will.
Ist natürlich alles Wasser auf den Mühlen der EU-Gegner. Und solche Argumente kann man schwer entkräften.




Was soll denn die Alternative zum bedingungslosen Grundeinkommen sein? Es wird aller Voraussicht nach immer weniger Arbeit geben, also brauchen wir ein Modell, in dem man auch ohne Arbeit über die Runden kommt.
Man könnte die vorhandene Arbeit alternativ auch vernünftig auf die vorhandenen potentiellen Arbeitnehmer aufteilen, aber da man lieber bis zum Burn-Out und zur Depression ausbeutet scheint das genau so unrealistisch wie ein Grundeinkommen zu sein.
Wenn Arbeitslose nicht mit unmoralischen Mitteln loswerden wollen (Euthanasie z.B. hat sich in jüngerer Vergangenheit im großen Stil eher nicht bewährt) müssen wir wohl oder übel solange eine Alternative finden, bis die Automatisierung irgendwann in ferner Zukunft so weit fortgeschritten ist, dass niemand mehr arbeiten muss.


----------



## Sparanus (27. März 2017)

Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Und ich bin bei der Wahl in Schleswig-Holstein Wahlhelfer. Mal gucken, wie viel von dir gewonnene Stimmen ich auszählen darf...



Wenn es nur eine einzige ist bin ich happy, dass ich als Helfer bei der NRW LTW bis nach SH gewirkt hab. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Adam_West (27. März 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Tja, kannst du von Hartz 4 leben?
> Ja, kannst du.


Ich denke du verwechselt "leben" mit "existieren". Die meisten Hartz4 Empfänger würden dir sicherlich widersprechen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und jetzt weißt du, wieso es Leute geben wird, die auch bei einem bedingungslosen Grundeinkommen noch arbeiten werden.
> Und wenn man die Subventionen mal entsorgt, die Steuerlast auf alle verteilt, funktioniert die Finanzierung sehr gut.


Das ist reines Wunschdenken, keiner kann das bisher beurteilen.


Threshold schrieb:


> Ist doch logisch, dass das Steuersystem völlig erneuert werden muss, wenn man ein Grundeinkommen einführen will.


Da es bis heute nie erneuert wurde, obwohl es in vielerlei Hinsicht schon arg veraltet ist, bezweifel ich das


----------



## Olstyle (27. März 2017)

Adam_West schrieb:


> Ich denke du verwechselt "leben" mit "existieren". Die meisten Hartz4 Empfänger würden dir sicherlich widersprechen.
> 
> 
> Das ist reines Wunschdenken, ...


Du sagst doch selbst dass sich kaum jemand freiwillig mit dem Hartz-Satz zufrieden geben würde.
Also warum sollte man es plötzlich sein wenn man den selben Betrag bedingungslos bekommt?

Und es geht ja auch nicht nur um klassische Arbeitslose bei dem Thema: Ausbildungsbeihilfe und Bafög wären damit auch noch abgefrühstückt.


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2017)

Adam_West schrieb:


> Ich denke du verwechselt "leben" mit "existieren". Die meisten Hartz4 Empfänger würden dir sicherlich widersprechen.



Jeder würde das bedingungslose Grundeinkommen begrüßen -- außer die Nörgler natürlich  -- denn es schafft Freiheiten.
Man steht nicht mehr unter dem Leistungsdruck, weniger Depressionen wären die Folgen. Die Kosten für das Gesundheitssystem würden sinken.
Wer arbeitet, verdient zusätzlich Geld. Kann sich dadurch was gönnen.
Wer nicht viel arbeiten kann -- weil er körperlich eingeschränkt ist, Kinder hat oder sonst was -- kann halbtags arbeiten oder begrenzte Stunden am Tag.
Man würde aber immer das Geld dazu bekommen. Eine Deckelung gibt es da nicht. 
Deckelung erfolgt bei Kapitalanlagen.

Und die Leute, die sowieso faul zu Hause hocken und nichts tun wollen -- davon gibt es ja immer welche -- müssen sich nicht mehr um bürokratische Hürden kümmern oder müssen zu irgendwelchen Maßnahmen gezwungen werden, die sowieso sinnlos sind.

Man stelle sich vor, wie kreativ eine Gesellschaft wäre, wenn sie nicht mehr dem Leistungsdruck unterlegen wäre.


----------



## Amon (27. März 2017)

Eine Frage. Wer soll das finanzieren?

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Nightslaver (27. März 2017)

Adam_West schrieb:


> Was denkst du was die logische Konsequenz aus "bebingungslosem Grundeinkommen" wäre? Natürlich Menschen die sich "gierig" auf diesen Anspruch stürzen, keiner will mehr arbeiten, alle wollen es haben. Das wäre besser?



Bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen wird irgendwann unumgänglich werden. Je mehr durch Maschinen automatisiert wird und je weiter die Robotik und künstliche Intelligenz voranschreitet und die Bevölkerung paralell dazu konstant bleibt, oder gar wächst, desto unumgänglicher wird das werden!
Schlicht weil du es eben nicht schaffen wirst die Arbeitsplätze die durch wegfallen 1:1 zu ersetzen, das schaft man schon jetzt nicht mehr, auch wen das noch keiner wahrhaben will.
Die Zeiten in denen man große Mengen menschlicher Lohnsklaven in Fabriken und dem Servicebereich braucht sind absehbar begrenzt und gezählt und das bekommst du nicht dadurch ausgebügelt das du aus Milliarden Menschen Wissenschaftler oder Igenieure machst. 

Wen es aber keine ausreichende Arbeit geben wird musst du eine Lösung finden das die Menschen trotzdem zumindest leben können, oder aber die dann grassierende Armut und Verzweiflung wird sich geselschaftlich katastrophal entladen, wobei die französische Revolution vermutlich dann wie ein netter Kindergeburtstag gegen aussehen wird.
Momentan bekommt man das noch durch Niedriglohnarbeit und geschönte Arbeitslosenstatistiken kaschiert, aber wie gesagt, das wird nicht auf Dauer so gehen...



Amon schrieb:


> Eine Frage. Wer soll das finanzieren?


Alleine die Schätzungen gehen davon aus das sich das finanzielle Weltvermögen 2016 auf 152.000.000.000.000 (152 Billionen) Euro belief, vermutlich ehr mehr. Rechnet man das durch 8 Mrd. Menschen sind das pro Kopf 19.000 Euro. 
Glaube damit könnte man problemlos jedem Menschen auf der Welt ein Grundeinkommen in Höhe von Harz IV finanzieren...



Olstyle schrieb:


> Und es geht ja auch nicht nur um klassische Arbeitslose bei dem Thema:  Ausbildungsbeihilfe und Bafög wären damit auch noch  abgefrühstückt.



Nicht nur die, auch Rentner die auf Sozialhilfe auf Grund geringer Renten (unter dem Sozialhilfesatz) angewiesen sind und sicher noch andere.
Die Bürokratie die dadurch überflüssig werden würde und die Leute die davon profitieren täten wären sehr groß.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. März 2017)

Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Und ich bin bei der Wahl in Schleswig-Holstein Wahlhelfer. Mal gucken, wie viel von dir gewonnene Stimmen ich auszählen darf...
> 
> Ich finde es suboptimal, dass bei Landtagswahlen immer versucht wird, auf die Bundestagswahlen zu schließen bzw. sogar Wahlwerbung für den Bund betrieben wird.
> Denn es gibt Themen, auf die der Bund keinen Einfluss in den Ländern nehmen kann, aber auch Dinge im Bund, auf die die Länder keinen Einfluss haben. Es sollte bei einer Landtagswahl, meiner Meinung mach, auch nur um die Landespolitik gehen.



Die Wähler interessieren sich bei Wahlen schon lange nicht mehr für Politik (egal auf welcher Ebene) und deswegen geht es auch bei Landtagswahlen fast nur noch um Persönlichkeiten und Populismus. Ganz selten spielen mal konkrete Einzelforderungen eine Rolle (und die dann auch oft auf bis zur Unbrauchbarkeit vereinfachtem Niveau. Siehe S21)




Olstyle schrieb:


> Und es geht ja auch nicht nur um klassische Arbeitslose bei dem Thema: Ausbildungsbeihilfe und Bafög wären damit auch noch abgefrühstückt.



Ich glaube sogar, hier geht es nur um Martin Schulz und die SPD 
Zum BGE haben wir eigene (iirc durchgängig geschlossene ) Threads. (und in keinem einzigen davon hat mir jemand erklären können, wie die schönen Rechnungen in einem System mit offenen Grenzen funktionieren sollen.)


----------



## Sparanus (28. März 2017)

Euro kommunistischen Träumereien brauchen wenn sie überhaupt funktionieren sollen eine globale Vereinigung und einen äußerst rigererosen Staat der das alles genau überwacht. 

Nein danke

Nicht so weiter wie jetzt ja, bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen? Nein, aber wir können in die Richtung gehen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Adi1 (28. März 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Euro kommunistischen Träumereien brauchen wenn sie überhaupt funktionieren sollen eine globale Vereinigung und einen äußerst rigererosen Staat der das alles genau überwacht.
> Nicht so weiter wie jetzt ja, bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen? Nein, aber wir können in die Richtung gehen.



Das sind keine kommunistischen Ideen, unsere Gesellschaft wird ohne einen Fortschritt sowieso kollabieren 

Die Frage ist nur, wann sind wir reif genug dazu 

Dieses Geldgescheffel auf Teufel komm raus,
wird definitiv, nicht mehr lange funktionieren


----------



## Sparanus (28. März 2017)

Hab ich auch nicht gesagt, aber schon auszurechnen, wie viel Vermögen es auf der Welt gibt und es absolut gleich zu verteilen ist eine kommunistische Träumerei. 

Außerdem waren Untergangspropheten nie gute Ratgeber. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rolk (28. März 2017)

Ein System mit Schwächen gegen ein System zu tauschen, dass höchstens in einem Fantasia Wunderland funktionieren kann ist auch keine Lösung.


----------



## Oberst Klink (29. März 2017)

Martin Schulz ist ein Schwätzer, ein Säufer und ein Taugenichts!


----------



## goldtinsel (29. März 2017)

Gabriel ist doch der wahre Strippenzieher, Schulz hingegen nur als Marionette eingesetzt. In Wirklichkeit hat Siggi das Sagen und wird später versuchen, weiterhin TTIP durchzusetzen. Im Prinzip kann das mit Russland verglichen werden (Medwedew und Putin) Ich finde, er hat die Partei schwer geschädigt.


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2017)

goldtinsel schrieb:


> Gabriel ist doch der wahre Strippenzieher, Schulz hingegen nur als Marionette eingesetzt. In Wirklichkeit hat Siggi das Sagen und wird später versuchen, weiterhin TTIP durchzusetzen. Im Prinzip kann das mit Russland verglichen werden (Medwedew und Putin) Ich finde, er hat die Partei schwer geschädigt.



Sobald die Union mit der FDP regieren und Siggi Opposition ist, findet er Ttip wieder beschissen.


----------



## Adi1 (29. März 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sobald die Union mit der FDP regieren und Siggi Opposition ist, findet er Ttip wieder beschissen.



Vergiss erst mal die FDP


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Vergiss erst mal die FDP



Die FDP arbeitet mit den Russen zusammen und hacken die SPD Zentrale.


----------



## Adi1 (30. März 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die FDP arbeitet mit den Russen zusammen und hacken die SPD Zentrale.



Nö, die haben sich selber abgeschafft 

Freie Märkte und Selbstregulierung funktioniert einfach nicht,

daher ist ihr Credo von "weniger Staat und mehr Selbstverantwortung" grandios gescheichtert


----------



## Gast20170724 (30. März 2017)

Hier in Holstein müssen wir uns gerade FDP-Wahlkampfsprüche, wie "wollen reicht nicht, man mus es auch können", ertragen.


----------



## Amon (30. März 2017)

Ja das Whlkampfgetöse geht jetzt richtig los. Das Blaue vom Himmel versprechen und nach der Wahl weiter wie bisher. Wir schaffen das...

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Adi1 (31. März 2017)

Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Hier in Holstein müssen wir uns gerade FDP-Wahlkampfsprüche, wie "wollen reicht nicht, man mus es auch können", ertragen.



Mein herzliches Beileid


----------



## Bartolas (2. April 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sobald die Union mit der FDP regieren und Siggi Opposition ist, findet er Ttip wieder beschissen.



Eines von Sigmars grössten Problemen war immer die Partei. Er fand TTIP immer gut genau wie die Vorratsdatenspeicherung. Leider haben bei uns in der ersten Reihe viele nichts besseres zu tuen als Beschlüsse immer wieder für die eigene Beliebtheit zu Hintertreiben. So stehst du als Chef permanent als Umfaller da weil du an Aussagen gemessen wirst die du nie selbst gemacht hast.


----------



## Threshold (2. April 2017)

Spielt für mich keine Rolle. 
Wenn er als Opositionsführer Ttip nicht gut findet -- er hat es ja begründet -- und als Regierungsmitglied plötzlich das alles gut findet -- was er wieder begründet hat -- dann bist du nicht glaubwürdig.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. April 2017)

Hier mal ein Blick darauf wo die Herrausforderungen der nässten Jahre und Jahrzehnte liegen werden, auf solche Dinge sollte ein Schulz, aber natürlich auch jeder andere Politiker, eine Lösung bieten, weil das sind neben Klimaschutz die Herrausforderungen die uns erwarten werden:

Roboter konnten mehr als ein Drittel der deutschen Arbeitsplatze ersetzen | Telepolis
China: Roboterschwarm zum Sortieren ersetzt viele Menschen | Telepolis


----------



## Adi1 (13. April 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Blick darauf wo die Herrausforderungen der nässten Jahre und Jahrzehnte liegen werden, auf solche Dinge sollte ein Schulz, aber natürlich auch jeder andere Politiker, eine Lösung bieten, weil das sind neben Klimaschutz die Herrausforderungen die uns erwarten werden:
> 
> Roboter konnten mehr als ein Drittel der deutschen Arbeitsplatze ersetzen | Telepolis
> China: Roboterschwarm zum Sortieren ersetzt viele Menschen | Telepolis



Unsinn, die meisten Dienstleistungen werden auch immer von Menschen erbracht werden


----------



## azzih (13. April 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Unsinn, die meisten Dienstleistungen werden auch immer von Menschen erbracht werden



Jein. Prinzipiell gabs diese Roboter/Automatisierungsbedenken schon bei der Industriealisierung und später auch immer wieder, beispielsweise bei der Einführung der Computertechnik. Arbeitsplätze sind allerdings nie in großem  Stil verschwunden, sondern haben sich lediglich verlagert.

Allerdings muss man auch sehen das die Bevölkerung stetig wächst und wir in vielen Ländern jetzt schon eine hohe Arbeitslosenquote haben, plus eine Jugendarbeitslosigkeit von um die 50%.  Auf  Dauer werden wir mit dem aktuellen Arbeitssystem Probleme bekommen, denn es wird schlicht nicht genug Arbeit für alle Menschen geben, wenn jeder im Schnitt 40 Stunden die Woche arbeitet wie aktuell. 
Die vermeintlich gute Lage des deutschen Arbeitsmarktes täuscht auch etwas über die Problematik hinweg, weil erstens die Statistik geschönt ist, dadurch das Langzeitarbeitslose, Leuten in "Programmen" und Zwangsfrühverentete dort nicht auftauchen. Und zweitens wir durch unseren massiven Exportüberschuss die Arbeitsmärkte anderer Länder massiv schädigen und dieser Überschuss wohl in der Höhe auf Dauer nicht tragbar sein wird.


----------



## Seeefe (13. April 2017)

Wenn da sich nicht einer vertut? Momentan vielleicht noch.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Adi1 (13. April 2017)

azzih schrieb:


> Jein. Prinzipiell gabs diese Roboter/Automatisierungsbedenken schon bei der Industriealisierung und später auch immer wieder, beispielsweise bei der Einführung der Computertechnik. Arbeitsplätze sind allerdings nie in großem  Stil verschwunden, sondern haben sich lediglich verlagert.
> 
> Allerdings muss man auch sehen das die Bevölkerung stetig wächst und wir in vielen Ländern jetzt schon eine hohe Arbeitslosenquote haben, plus eine Jugendarbeitslosigkeit von um die 50%.  Auf  Dauer werden wir mit dem aktuellen Arbeitssystem Probleme bekommen, denn es wird schlicht nicht genug Arbeit für alle Menschen geben, wenn jeder im Schnitt 40 Stunden die Woche arbeitet wie aktuell.
> Die vermeintlich gute Lage des deutschen Arbeitsmarktes täuscht auch etwas über die Problematik hinweg, weil erstens die Statistik geschönt ist, dadurch das Langzeitarbeitslose, Leuten in "Programmen" und Zwangsfrühverentete dort nicht auftauchen. Und zweitens wir durch unseren massiven Exportüberschuss die Arbeitsmärkte anderer Länder massiv schädigen und dieser Überschuss wohl in der Höhe auf Dauer nicht tragbar sein wird.



Man muss ja erst schauen um welche Jobs es geht 

Im Dienstleistungsbereich definitiv nicht


----------



## Seeefe (13. April 2017)

Was ist denn für dich der Dienstleistungsbereich? 

Der wird immer mehr betroffen sein. 

Beispiel Sparkasse. In spätestens 10 Jahren werden die Schalter, an denen heute Leute sitzen, größtenteils wegfallen. 

Kassen in Supermarkt, das gleiche Spiel. Tankstellen, wieso noch einen Kassierer  hinstellen? 

Es ist bald schwieriger Berufe aufzuzählen die Computer nicht übernehmen können, als jene die sie übernehmen können.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (13. April 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Was ist denn für dich der Dienstleistungsbereich?
> 
> Der wird immer mehr betroffen sein.


Auf den Strich gehen kannst du am Ende immernoch.
Der wird der letzte Dienstleistungssektor sein, der durch irgendwas "ersetzt" wird...


----------



## Tengri86 (13. April 2017)

Könnt ja alle altenpfleger werden


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Auf den Strich gehen kannst du am Ende immernoch.
> Der wird der letzte Dienstleistungssektor sein, der durch irgendwas "ersetzt" wird...



Na, Puppen gibt es heute schon. Mach daraus agierende Roboter und du brauchst nichts weiter mehr.
Ich hab die erste Staffel von Westworld gesehen.


----------



## Seeefe (13. April 2017)

Die Asiaten sind in diesem Markt recht weit vorn 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## efdev (13. April 2017)

Wie Thresh schon sagt die Hülle gibt es schon es fehlt nur noch das Innenleben dann ist auch der Sektor hinüber


----------



## Gast20170724 (13. April 2017)

Die Diskussion, ob die Roboterisierung Arbeitsplätze vernichten wird und ob wir unser Wirtschaftssystem ändern müssen, brauchen wir jetzt. Und gibt es sie in der oberflächlichen Politik oder zwischen der Effekthascherei der Medien irgendwo? Ich glaube nicht. Und wenn man, wie Martin Schulz, eine Debatte über soziale Gerechtigkeit führen möchte, gehört eben dieses Thema dazu und nicht nur, ob man das Arbeitslosengeld erhöhen sollte (oberflächlich gesagt).


----------



## Nightslaver (13. April 2017)

Scheint momentan so als würde sich der in den Medien vor einer weile noch so groß bejubelte Schulz-Effekt immer mehr zu einer Schulz-Blase entwickeln die Stück für Stück am platzen ist:

Merkel zieht in Umfrage an Schulz vorbei

Aber wie soll man da auch was anderes erwarten, der Mann hat bis dato nichts geschaft anzukündigen, was ihm langfristige Sympathiepunkte sichern würde...


----------



## efdev (14. April 2017)

Vielleicht sollte er noch schnell die Legalisierung von Cannabis in den Raum werfen 
Wobei dann vermutlich genauso viele Stimmen abhauen wie dazu kommen


----------



## Kaimikaze (15. April 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte er noch schnell die Legalisierung von Cannabis in den Raum werfen
> Wobei dann vermutlich genauso viele Stimmen abhauen wie dazu kommen



Für manche Politiker wäre so eine Strategie vermutlich sogar sinnvoll und denkbar. 

So sind die Medien: Haben gestern aus mir noch immer unbekannten Gründen Schulz als den erschienenen Messias abgefeiert und ihr Halleluja erklingen lassen und heute ist er offenbar bereits wieder vergessen. Großartig! Und die weibliche Variante des Herodes Antipas denkt sich: "Ich schaffe das (nochmal)".


----------



## Lotto (15. April 2017)

Schulz ist halt einer mit nem sympathischen "Liebe-Onkel"-Gesicht. Der wird dann halt mit gleichen Parteiprogramm öfter gewählt als Siggi-Pop mit seiner Angela-Merkel-Gesichtausdruck-Imitation.
Verrät halt viel über unser vorbildlich demokratisches Wahlsystem.
Zur Sicherheit hat Schäuble schonmal jetzt angefangen öffentlich die Steuersenkungs-Kuh durchs Dorf zu treiben.
De Maizière fängt an das Thema innere Sicherheit auf den Tisch zu bringen, so nach dem Motto: so jetzt machen wir mal irgendwas, Hauptsache der Bürger glaubt es sei in Deutschland nun sicherer (bis zur Wahl, danach interessiert es nicht wirklich jemanden in der Politik).
Alles imho gequirlter BULLSHIT. Wird schwer werden dieses Jahr irgendeine Partei zu finden die man noch guten Gewissens wählen kann.


----------



## Adi1 (15. April 2017)

Lotto schrieb:


> Alles imho gequirlter BULLSHIT. Wird schwer werden dieses Jahr irgendeine Partei zu finden die man noch guten Gewissens wählen kann.



Jo, solange keine Radikalen infrage kommen,

kannst du dein Kreuz irgendwo machen,

bis auf die FDP, die erfindet nämlich den Neoliberalismus neu


----------



## Gast20170724 (15. April 2017)

Leute, wählt die FDP, damit wir in der Heute-Show wieder ordentlich was zu lachen haben. Rainer Brüderle mit Untertiteln

Es wird mit Sicherheit wieder zu einer großen Koalition kommen, die Frage ist nur, ob mit Merkel oder Schulz an der Spitze. D.h. dass das gleiche Elend weitere 4 Jahre dauern wird. Ich bezweifel, dass es Mehrheiten für Rot-Rot-Grün oder Schwarz-Gelb geben wird. Und dazwischen die Hampelmänner von der AfD.


----------



## azzih (15. April 2017)

Wird mit Sicherheit wieder ne Groko geben. Dadurch das die AFD in den Bundestag einziehen wird, wirds nochmal schwieriger für alternative Konstellationen ne Stimmenmehrheit im Bundestag zu erreichen.

Das Problem mit der Groko ist ja auch nicht das sie schlechte Arbeit gemacht hätten, sondern schlicht das sie sich konsequent um die Reform wichtiger Themen drücken und die gute Wirtschaftslage nur verwalten statt was draus zu machen. Jetzt wäre die Zeit für ne umfassende Steuerreform, die Infrastruktur zerfällt und der Bundeswehr fehlen immer noch Schlüsselgeräte (Transportmaschinen, Sanitätshelikopter usw.). Stattdessen wird einfach nichts passieren...


----------



## Threshold (15. April 2017)

Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Es wird mit Sicherheit wieder zu einer großen Koalition kommen, die Frage ist nur, ob mit Merkel oder Schulz an der Spitze. D.h. dass das gleiche Elend weitere 4 Jahre dauern wird. Ich bezweifel, dass es Mehrheiten für Rot-Rot-Grün oder Schwarz-Gelb geben wird. Und dazwischen die Hampelmänner von der AfD.



Die SPD hat keine Chance. Im September wird Merkel wieder zum Tanz bitten und da der Schulz das gleiche Schicksal erleidet wie 4 Jahre zuvor Steinbrück, wird der dicke Siggi in die Bresche springen und sich als neuer Außenminister und Vizekanzler anbieten. Und alles ist wieder so wie vorher.
Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass vermutlich mehr Oppositionsparteien im Parlament hocken werden.
Die FDP kann es wieder zurück schaffen. Die Afd wird 8% kriegen. Die Grünen und Linken bleiben einstellig.


----------



## Olstyle (15. April 2017)

azzih schrieb:


> Das Problem mit der Groko ist ja auch nicht das sie schlechte Arbeit gemacht hätten, sondern schlicht das sie sich konsequent um die Reform wichtiger Themen drücken und die gute Wirtschaftslage nur verwalten statt was draus zu machen.


Genau das ist aber schlechte Arbeit.
Man verdammt gemeinsam die Agenda 2010, lässt sich aber für die in Teilen daraus resultierenden Ergebnisse feiern. 
Und wenn man dann doch mal was macht dann schmeißt man in blindem Aktionismus unnötig Geld aus dem Fenster wie bei der Maut.

Man kann von den Personen und Methoden in der Schröder Regierung halten was man will, aber zumindest war das die einzige Regierung in den letzten 30 Jahren welche auch mal einen stringenten Plan hatte wie man das Land für die Zukunft fit macht und den auch umgesetzt hat.

Kohls Vermächtnis(Euro und Wiedervereinigung einfach mal beschließen ohne die Durchführung zu durchdenken) hätte man sicher noch ein paar Jahre verwalten können bevor es kracht, hat man aber nicht. Und das rechne ich der damaligen SPD nach wie vor hoch an. Umso nerviger finde ich die durchgängige Distanzierung der aktuellen Spitze von selbiger Zeit.


----------



## Sparanus (15. April 2017)

Eine Regierung darf halt nicht wie eine Horde Beamter arbeiten.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lotto (15. April 2017)

azzih schrieb:


> Das Problem mit der Groko ist ja auch nicht das sie schlechte Arbeit gemacht hätten, sondern schlicht das sie sich konsequent um die Reform wichtiger Themen drücken und die gute Wirtschaftslage nur verwalten statt was draus zu machen.


Aber genau DAS ist doch schlechte Arbeit. Die Regierung hat die Macht es zu ändern, aber aus Gründen des Machterhalts (Angst Wähler zu verlieren, weil echte Reformen immer wehtun) bleibt sie untätig.
Renten- und Krankensystem gehören seit Jahren reformiert. Alles was bisher kam waren Leistungskürzungen, Beitragserhöhungen oder Erhöhung des Rentenalters (was nichts anderes als eine Rentenkürzung ist). Das sind keine Reformen, das ist einfach nur Aufschieben des Unausweichlichen.
Und bei der Flüchltingspolitik hat die Groko total versagt, so chaotisch und naiv wie das abgelaufen ist.
Dann noch solche Dinge wie die Autobahnmaut, wo man sich nun wieder von der EU auf der Nase herumtanzen lässt. Die osteuropäischen Staaten (die EU-Mitglieder) haben sich in der Flüchltingspolitik über die EU-Entscheidungen hinweggesetzt. Also sollte das für Deutschland, der Melkkuh dieses Vereins, auch möglich sein. Soviel Macht wie wir hat kein anderer Staat in Europa. Wenn wir nicht wären gäb es gar keine EU. Also sollten wir da auch sagen können, dass wir gefälligst soviel Autobahnmaut erheben können wie wir wollen. Dieses wegducken vor der EU regt mich nur auf. Was soll schon passieren? Soll die EU doch versuchen uns zu bestrafen. Wie wollen sie das erzwingen. Haben ja noch nichtmal die Osteuropäer für ihre Aufmüpfigkeit bei der Weigerung Flüchlting aufzunehmen in irgendeiner Weise subventioniert.


----------



## Sparanus (16. April 2017)

Du siehst das falsch, wir dürfen uns nicht über Unionsrecht hinweg setzen, wir müssen es für alle hart durchsetzen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (16. April 2017)

Bei der Maut gehe ich fest davon aus dass das Scheitern an Brüssel Kalkül war. Man wollte von vorne herein eine Maut für alle(wohl als Vorbereitung zur Privatisierung der Autobahnen) und hat sie durch die Hintertür "die EU ist aber böse" bekommen ohne selbst zu viel Schaden zu nehmen. So dumm zu glauben dass man mit dem im Wahlkampf formulierten Plan durch kommt kann selbst Dobrindt nicht sein.

Die Flüchtlingspolitik hat Deutschland bis auf Kommunalebene runter für mich noch überaschend gut umgesetzt bekommen. Und dass Merkel dort tatsächlich mal eine Meinung hatte hat mich auch eher positiv überascht. Und ,oh Wunder, auch hier wird sich wieder von dem einen Punkt distanziert der mich überzeugen könnte denjenigen zu wählen.

Mal sehen wie das offizielle Wahlprogramm hinter Schulz aussehen wird. Zur Zeit habe ich irgendwie das Gefühl, dass die FDP die einzige Partei ist welche tatsächlich stolz auf das ist was sie umgesetzt hat und auch relativ offen sagt was man in Zukunft ändern will. Nur blöd dass diese Pläne ansich Unsinn waren und sind.


----------



## Lotto (16. April 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Flüchtlingspolitik hat Deutschland bis auf Kommunalebene runter für mich noch überaschend gut umgesetzt bekommen. Und dass Merkel dort tatsächlich mal eine Meinung hatte hat mich auch eher positiv überascht. Und ,oh Wunder, auch hier wird sich wieder von dem einen Punkt distanziert der mich überzeugen könnte denjenigen zu wählen.



Aha also du findest die Regierung, welche vollkommen hilflos zugesehen hat wie die Grenzen unkontrolliert überrannt wurden, wie Leute im ICE Notbremsungen vollführt haben weil sie da gerade aussteigen möchten (wofür jeder Einheimische hier richtig zur Kasse gebeten worden würde), wie Mobs zu Sylvester und anderen Anlässen Frauen belästigt haben, die quasi niemanden abschiebt, obwohl faktisch 60% der Flüchtlinge Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge sind und unserer Regierung einen Bären auf die Nase bindet...gute Arbeit gemacht hat? Nein das war keine gute Arbeit, das war Arbeitsverweigerung!
Jeder normal funktionierende Staat hätte sofort seine Grenzen geschlossen und hätte dann kontrolliert diejenigen reingelassen, die Anspruch darauf haben, d.h. Kriegsflüchtlinge aus Syrien. Alles andere ist ein Totalversagen des Staates. Komsicherweise hat es in den osteuropäischen Staaten ziemlich gut geklappt seine Grenzen zu schließen (das die gar keinen reingelassen haben ist natürlich verwerflich). Und das die Kanzlerin, das 3. mächtigste Staatsoberhaupt dieses Planeten, sich dann öffentlich im Interview schulterzuckend hinstellt und sagt sie könne nix machen...sorry aber wen es da noch nicht die Sprache verschlagen hat. Man kann nur beten das Deutschland unter ihr nicht irgendwelche gößeren Krisen ausbaden muss, denn das wird wohl voll in die Hose gehen dann.

Ne sorry aber nach der Nummer ist die CDU für mich zur Zeit nicht wählbar. Wenn jemand der soviel Macht hat nicht weiß wie man sie nutzt ist er am falschen Platz.


----------



## Kaimikaze (16. April 2017)

Lotto schrieb:


> Siggi-Pop



 

Die beiden Siggis ähneln sich auch äußerlich stark!


----------



## Rolk (16. April 2017)

Lotto schrieb:


> Ne sorry aber nach der Nummer ist die CDU für mich zur Zeit nicht wählbar. Wenn jemand der soviel Macht hat nicht weiß wie man sie nutzt ist er am falschen Platz.



Naja, guck mal nach vorne. Die SPD würde auf diese "Nummer" gerne noch einen drauf setzen, wärend man bei der CDU erste zaghafte Versuche der Besserung erkennen kann.


----------



## Olstyle (16. April 2017)

@Lotto: Ich spreche von der logistischen Durchführung einer Anordnung welche dir offensichtlich nicht gefällt.


----------



## Sparanus (16. April 2017)

Olastyle, du hast recht, das war nicht schlecht, dass alles so schnell geklappt hat als die Situation da war. Aber es ist Totalversagen, dass man keine Vorbereitungen getroffen hat. 

Merkel hatte mit ihrem "Wir schaffen das" vollkommen recht und wir schaffen noch eine Million wenn wir wollen. Aber sie sollte ehrlich sein und sagen, dass wir es auf eine schlechte Weise geschafft haben. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lotto (16. April 2017)

Rolk schrieb:


> Naja, guck mal nach vorne. Die SPD würde auf diese "Nummer" gerne noch einen drauf setzen, wärend man bei der CDU erste zaghafte Versuche der Besserung erkennen kann.



Deswegen schrieb ich ja, dass es diesmal (für mich) schwierig wird eine Partei zu finden die man guten Gewissens wählen kann.


----------



## Two-Face (16. April 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei der Maut gehe ich fest davon aus dass das Scheitern an Brüssel Kalkül war. Man wollte von vorne herein eine Maut für alle(wohl als Vorbereitung zur Privatisierung der Autobahnen) und hat sie durch die Hintertür "die EU ist aber böse" bekommen ohne selbst zu viel Schaden zu nehmen. So dumm zu glauben dass man mit dem im Wahlkampf formulierten Plan durch kommt kann selbst Dobrindt nicht sein.


Die Maut war irgend' eine Form von Kalkül?
Ich dachte es ging dabei von Anfang an nur darum, dass Seehofer seinen Willen durchgesetzt kriegt.
Als Ramsauer noch Verkehrsminister war, hatte er nach vielen Biegen und noch mehr Brechen mit den Vertretern aus Brüssel einen EU-fähigen Kompromiss erwirkt, den er auch Merkel, Seehofer und Schäuble vorgelegt hatte - und gleich darauf wurde er entsorgt und durch Dobrindt, Seehofers getreuer Laufbursche, ersetzt. 
Weder Schäuble noch irgend' jemand anders war davon begeistert, aber Hauptsache der Voll-Horst der hiesigen Landespartei hat mal wieder der Bundeskanzlerin so richtig was vor'n Latz geknallt.

Ich weiß schon warum ich diese Chauvi-Partei nie gewählt hab.


Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Flüchtlingspolitik hat Deutschland bis auf Kommunalebene runter für mich noch überaschend gut umgesetzt bekommen. Und dass Merkel dort tatsächlich mal eine Meinung hatte hat mich auch eher positiv überascht. Und ,oh Wunder, auch hier wird sich wieder von dem einen Punkt distanziert der mich überzeugen könnte denjenigen zu wählen.


Ohne echte Vorbereitung so viele Flüchtlinge reinzulassen war ein extremer Fehler.
Es sind für die Integration bundesweit nur 5000 wirklich qualifizierte Helfer vorhanden, das Ehrenamt war völlig überfordert und den Bereitschaften in den Kommunen sind schneller Vorräte ausgegangen, als sie nachfordern konnten. Dazu noch der viel zu kleine Apparat an Behörden, die sich um die Registierung kümmert und eventeulle schwarze Schafe, wie eben Terrorgefährder, aussortiert. Mich würde es jedenfalls nicht wundern, wenn sich eine weitere Parallelgesellschaft in Deutschland etabliert, welche aus den nicht-integrierten Flüchtlingen resultiert, wie schon mit den Gastarbeitern auch.
Der Rechtsruck in Deutschland durch die AfD und die PEgdIdA war auch nur die logische Konsequenz dieser Politik.


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Zur Zeit habe ich irgendwie das Gefühl, dass die FDP die einzige Partei ist welche tatsächlich stolz auf das ist was sie umgesetzt hat und auch relativ offen sagt was man in Zukunft ändern will. Nur blöd dass diese Pläne ansich Unsinn waren und sind.



Die FDP will doch immer das gleiche.
Steuersenkungen und Privatisierungen.


----------



## Rolk (16. April 2017)

Steuersenkungen wären auch mal angebracht. Wir waren letztes Jahr mal wieder weltweiter Spitzenreiter bei der Steuerlast.


----------



## Gast20170724 (16. April 2017)

Den einzigen Leuten, denen Steuersenkungen helfen, sind die Leute, die sowieso schon sehr viel Geld haben. Wer nicht viel verdient, wird durch Steuersenkungen vielleicht ein paar Euro mehr im Portemonnaie haben. 
Sinnvoll in dem Fall wäre es nur, die Mehrwertsteuer, Mineralölsteuer etc. zu senken.


----------



## Olstyle (16. April 2017)

Die FDP steht allerdings für die Senkung der Unternehmenssteuern, nicht der Senkung von dem Arbeitnehmeranteil an der Lohnsteuer.
Wobei Deutschland bei den Steuern auch garnicht soo schlecht da steht. Die Lohnnebenkosten kommen vor allem von Rente und Krankenversicherung. Und die wiederum sind zu einem nicht unerheblichen Anteil anhaltende Kosten der Einheit.


----------



## Rolk (16. April 2017)

Die Steuersätze gehören dringend mal angepasst. Wer überdurchschnittlich verdient zahlt fast den selben Steuersatz wie jemand der abartig viel verdient. Das gehört auseinander gezogen, aber in "normalem" Rahmen. Die Enteignungsfantasien der Linken bringen uns da nicht weiter.


----------



## Olstyle (16. April 2017)

Ein Steuersatz ist ja immer noch relativ. Wer verdammt viel verdient zahlt also auch verdammt viel Steuer (diverse Tricksereien mal ausgeschlossen). Da kann ich halbwegs mit leben.
Was mir viel mehr aufstößt ist die grundlose Bevorzugung von Ehen(!=Familien). In der selben Statistik in der Alleinstehende bei den Lohnnebenkosten ganz oben standen, waren Verheiratete nur im oberen Mittelfeld. Ohne irgend einen Nutzen für den Staat.


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2017)

Weil die Gesetze für die Ehe damals vor rund 70 Jahren von alten, weißen Säcken gemacht wurden, denen Ehe und Kirche das gleiche bedeuteten und die sich niemals auch nur im Ansatz vorstellen konnten, dass es mal andere Lebensgemeinschaften gab.
Dazu kam, dass die Frau damals kaum bis gar nicht arbeitet. Also Hausfrau war -- sie durfte ja auch nur mit Zustimmung des Ehemannes arbeiten oder ein eigenes Konto eröffnen.
Und damit der Ehemann seine Frau mit durchfüttern kann, hat man ihn besser gestellt.


----------



## Olstyle (16. April 2017)

Also ganz offensichtlich ein Relikt welches der Reform bedarf. Kinder kann und soll man gerne fördern, aber dass man das tut indem man Ehen fördert ist einfach vollkommen überholt.
Oder anders herum: Kann ich bitte irgendwo unverbindlich unterschreiben dass ich gerne Kinder möchte (!=habe) und so meinen Steuersatz senken?


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2017)

Tja, Reformieren müsste man alles mal grundsätzlich.
Genauso, dass Arbeitnehmer das Sozialsystem finanzieren. Beamte, Selbstständige und Co. haben sich da schon längst von verabschiedet.
Das ist ja auch das Problem. Die Leute im Bundestag -- meist ja Anwälte, Selbstständige, Beamte -- entscheiden über Dinge, die sie gar nicht betreffen.
Man müsste also viel mehr als das Steuersystem reformieren. 
Steuern auf Arbeit muss gesenkt werden. Steuern auf Kapitalertrag steigen.
Kindergartenplatz muss kostenfrei sein. Mehrwertsteuer auf lebenswichtige Dinge wie Energie, Nahrung, Wohnung, muss gering sein. Mehrwertsteuer auf andere Dinge kann erhöht werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. April 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Flüchtlingspolitik hat Deutschland bis auf Kommunalebene runter für mich noch überaschend gut umgesetzt bekommen. Und dass Merkel dort tatsächlich mal eine Meinung hatte hat mich auch eher positiv überascht. Und ,oh Wunder, auch hier wird sich wieder von dem einen Punkt distanziert der mich überzeugen könnte denjenigen zu wählen.



Tjo: Der Fakt, dass sie einmal in ihrer Karriere eine Meinung gehabt hat, ist heute der weit verbreiteste Kritikpunkt an ihrer Arbeit. => Zurück zu Teflon. Und Schulz liefert sich mit ihr ein fleißiges "Kein Konzept"-Duell, während Massen und Medien sich an beiden Personalien ergötzen, anstatt mal Fragen zur Sache zu stellen. (Vielleicht haben Extremisten doch recht und wir sollten das Parlament vorsorglich abschaffen. Da sich nur Lobbyisten und Unternehmer für Gesetzgebung und Staatslenkung interessieren, aber nicht die Mehrheit der Wähler, kann da ja gar nichts gutes bei rauskommen )



> Mal sehen wie das offizielle Wahlprogramm hinter Schulz aussehen wird. Zur Zeit habe ich irgendwie das Gefühl, dass die FDP die einzige Partei ist welche tatsächlich stolz auf das ist was sie umgesetzt hat und auch relativ offen sagt was man in Zukunft ändern will. Nur blöd dass diese Pläne ansich Unsinn waren und sind.



Es gibt mittlerweile wieder erste Lichtblicke bei den Grünen: Angeblich soll daran gearbeitet werden, Trittin (Agrarwende, Atomausstieg - und zu Recht stolz drauf) an Özdemirs ("für die Doppel-Gelb-Ampel") Seite zu stellen (sicherlich sehr zur Freude des letzteren). Vielleicht ist das ein Zeichen dafür, dass man nach Veggi-Day und Kretschmann vielleicht noch mal so etwas wie fortschrittsorientere Politik machen möchte.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Die FDP steht allerdings für die Senkung der Unternehmenssteuern, nicht der Senkung von dem Arbeitnehmeranteil an der Lohnsteuer.
> Wobei Deutschland bei den Steuern auch garnicht soo schlecht da steht. Die Lohnnebenkosten kommen vor allem von Rente und Krankenversicherung. Und die wiederum sind zu einem nicht unerheblichen Anteil anhaltende Kosten der Einheit.



Naja: Die Renten in den gar nicht mehr so neuen Bundesländern sind bis auf weiteres nicht angeglichen (die Preise weitestgehend schon - besonders für Ostberliner kann da eine tolle Spreizung resultieren) und da beide Rentensysteme Umlage-finanziert sind (und die KVs sowieso), kann man auch nicht von Altlasten sprechen - es sei denn, man sieht alte Menschen als solche. Ein wichtigerer Faktor wäre da z.B. die Reduzierung des Arbeitnehmgeberanteils durch die FDP...




Threshold schrieb:


> Tja, Reformieren müsste man alles mal grundsätzlich.
> Genauso, dass Arbeitnehmer das Sozialsystem finanzieren. Beamte, Selbstständige und Co. haben sich da schon längst von verabschiedet.
> Das ist ja auch das Problem. Die Leute im Bundestag -- meist ja Anwälte, Selbstständige, Beamte -- entscheiden über Dinge, die sie gar nicht betreffen.



Sowohl für Beamte als auch Selbstständige (welches Berufsverhältnis ist eigentlich "Anwalt"?) wurden da in den letzten Jahren immer wieder Verschlechterungen beschlossen. Beamte sind aber ohnehin nicht das Grundproblem, schließlich wird die Versorgung von Staatsbediensteten so oder so aus den Taschen der anderen finanziert - da ist es dann auch egal, ob es meine Sozialabgaben über die Kassen sind oder meien Lohnsteuer über das Gehalt der Beamten und deren Sozialabgaben. Fakt ist nun einmal, dass ein Staat nur verwaltet und Dienstleistungen am Bürger erbringt, so dass die Versorgung der Staatsdiener nur von diesen getragen werden kann. Ich persönlich würde die direkte Versorgung sogar eher noch ausweiten und dieses bescheuerte Konkurrenzsystem der Krankenkassen abschaffen. Ob man in diesem Zusammenhang das Versorungsniveau der Beamten absenken sollte oder eher das des Rests anheben muss, um vernünftige Zustände zu erreichen, sollte jeder mit auch nur einem kleinen Bisschen Einblick sehr schnell beantworten können.
Genauso sinnlos ist übrigens auch die Forderung nach einer Beteiligung von Selbstständigen. Die wäre zwar aus Fairnessgründen dringend nötig, aber Fakt ist einfach: Von unregelmäßigen Einkommen kann man nicht sinnvoll Gebühren erheben und mit Pauschalen macht man die Gründung kleiner Unternehmen quasi unmöglich, während sich die ohnehin vermögenden kaputt lachen. Das eigentliche Problem liegt ganz woanders, nämlich bei den Unternehmen selbst:
Während Arbeit in Deutschland mit hohen Abgaben belastet wird, haben Risikospekulationen, großmaßstäbliche Umweltzerstörung, Ressourcenvernichtung, internationale Ausbeutung sowie erpresserische oder teuschende Geschäftsmodelle (vor allem Immobilien) einen "take what you can"-Status.


----------



## Olstyle (16. April 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Naja: Die Renten in den gar nicht mehr so neuen Bundesländern sind bis auf weiteres nicht angeglichen (die Preise weitestgehend schon - besonders für Ostberliner kann da eine tolle Spreizung resultieren) und da beide Rentensysteme Umlage-finanziert sind (und die KVs sowieso), kann man auch nicht von Altlasten sprechen - es sei denn, man sieht alte Menschen als solche.


Naja, es ist immer zu Teilen auch eine Rücklage, ausser halt ein Staat (lies DDR) geht pleite.


> Ein wichtigerer Faktor wäre da z.B. die Reduzierung des Arbeitnehmeranteils durch die FDP...


Tippfehler oder hab ich was verpasst? Ich kenne in dem Zusammenhang nur das einfrieren des Arbeit*geber*anteils.


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das eigentliche Problem liegt ganz woanders, nämlich bei den Unternehmen selbst:
> Während Arbeit in Deutschland mit hohen Abgaben belastet wird, haben Risikospekulationen, großmaßstäbliche Umweltzerstörung, Ressourcenvernichtung, internationale Ausbeutung sowie erpresserische oder teuschende Geschäftsmodelle (vor allem Immobilien) einen "take what you can"-Status.



Dass man den Kapitalismus als solchen abschaffen bzw. deutlich verändern müsste, ist offensichtlich.
Nachhaltigkeit gibt es im Kapitalismus nicht. 
Wer z.B. ein bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen will, muss das gesamte System auf der Welt verändern. Da reicht es nicht, das Steuersystem eines einzelnen Staates zu ändern.
Die Menschen müssen aufwachen und sich von dem Kokurrenzdenken lösen. Wenn das Überleben als solches gesichert ist, hat ganz andere Möglichkeit der individuellen Entfaltung als es heute ist.


----------



## Sparanus (16. April 2017)

Kein Konkurrenzdenken mehr, quatsch. 
Individuelle Entfaltung ist auch so eine Sache, das ist nicht für jeden etwas. Manche Leute brauchen halt Orientierung. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nightslaver (16. April 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Kein Konkurrenzdenken mehr, quatsch.



Ausnahmsweise (  ) gebe ich Threshold mal Recht. Kapitalismus ist ein System das durch Konkurenzdenken und das kaptialgedeckte Recht des stärkeren funktioniert, das muss die Menschheit überwinden und die Konkurenz durch speziesgemeinschaftlichen Ehrgeiz ersetzen. Zusammen kann die Menschheit Dinge vollbringen die einzelne Nationen die in direkter wirtschaftlicher, politischer und gesellschaftlicher Konkurenz stehen nie erreichen werden können.
Konkurenz vergiftet nur das zusammenleben und den Fortschritt, Ehrgeiz das beste zum Wohle aller Menschen zu erreichen hingegen würde ihn nur beflügeln.

Wen wir es nicht in absehbarer Zukunft schaffen uns vom Konkurenzdenken und kleinstaatlichen Egoismus zu verabschieden gibt es für die Menschheit als Gesamtspezies keine langfristige Zukunft, weil wir uns aus Konkurenz gegenseitig auslöschen werden, oder vorher unseren Planeten unbewohnbar gemacht haben werden.


----------



## Sparanus (16. April 2017)

Was sind deine Belege für diese Annahme? 
Die großen Erfolge der Menschheit sind die Folge von kämpfen oder der Vorbereitung auf Kämpfe. 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (16. April 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die großen Erfolge der Menschheit sind die Folge von kämpfen oder der Vorbereitung auf Kämpfe.


Gegenfrage: Wo ist der Beleg für diese Annahme?
Außer neue und schrecklichere Tötungsgeräte ist bei Kämpfen und Kriegen nichts neues bei rausgekommen - außer, dass hinterher meist mindestens ein (das unterlegene) Volk in Trümmern zurückgelassen wurde.

Konkurrenzdenken ist nichts anderes als die Folge des steinzeitlichen Rudelverhaltens, welches der Mensch bis heute nie abgelegt hat.


----------



## Sparanus (16. April 2017)

Haber Bosch Verfahren 
Vor dem ersten Weltkrieg entwickelt, aber durch ihn im großen Maße verbreitet ist heute die Grundlage für die Ernährung der Mehrheit der Weltbevölkerung. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (17. April 2017)

Das hat jetzt mit Konkurrenzdenken in wiefern was zu tun?

Die Atombombe entstand auch nicht aus Jux und Dollerei und was hat die uns heute gebracht? Sturmgewehre und Senfgas wurden garantiert auch nicht deshalb entwickelt, um Rotwild jagen zu können.


----------



## Sparanus (17. April 2017)

Ohne Konkurrenz kein Fortschritt. 

Was die Atombombe uns gebracht hat? Frieden seit Jahrzehnten und Kernenergie. 

Außerdem (Kriegs) Waffen werden nie mit der Intention gebaut möglichst viele Menschen zu töten. Eher das Gegenteil. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (17. April 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ohne Konkurrenz kein Fortschritt.


Weil durch Zusammenarbeit ja auch das Gegenteil der Fall wäre.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Was die Atombombe uns gebracht hat? Frieden seit Jahrzehnten und Kernenergie.


Wenn du nukleare Abschreckung als Frieden und Kernenergie als nachhaltig bezeichnest, könnte man das sogar tatsächlich als Fortschritt bezeichnen.
Erzähl das aber bloß nicht der Energielobby oder Kim jung un...


Sparanus schrieb:


> Außerdem (Kriegs) Waffen werden nie mit der Intention gebaut möglichst viele Menschen zu töten. Eher das Gegenteil.


Aha, aha ha ha ha aaa 

Ha haa ha haah ha...
Sorry, aber ich glaub' ich geh' jetzt mal in den Keller, sonst weck' ich mit meinem Lachen noch die Nachbarn auf...


----------



## Sparanus (17. April 2017)

Bin am Handy, deswegen keine Zitate. 
1.
Nein, aber Konkurrenz ist stärker. Außerdem gibt es auch mit Konkurrenz Zusammenarbeit, es gibt ja mehr als 2 Parteien. 

2.
Diese Waffe ist schrecklich und ich bin ein A-Waffen Gegner, aber im Endeffekt hat sie Kriege verhindert. Unbestreitbar. 
Und Kernenergie war wichtig zur Überbrückung. Wie sähe die Welt wohl aus wenn wir nur Kohle und Gas verwendet hätten bis wir moderne regenerative Energien nutzen können wie heute?
Atomkraftwerke sind gefährlich, aber die Luft ist sauberer als bei Kohle. 

Zu 3.
Wenn man nicht mal weiterdenken will... 
Beispiel Giftgas, die Generale fanden es unsoldatisch, aber sie wurden von der Hoffnung getrieben, den Krieg schneller beenden zu können = weniger Tote. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (17. April 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Bin am Handy, deswegen keine Zitate.
> 1.
> Nein, aber Konkurrenz ist stärker. Außerdem gibt es auch mit Konkurrenz Zusammenarbeit, es gibt ja mehr als 2 Parteien.


Dass aber auch _alle_ Parteien zusammenarbeiten könnten, kommt dir nicht in den Sinn?
Konkurrenz entsteht ja dadurch, wenn man auf eigene Vorteile bedacht ist, man will selber etwas besser als der andere machen/können. Arbeiten aber alle mit ihrem Wissen und Ideen auf ein gemeinsames Ziel hin, wieso sollte das nicht funktionieren?
Ich behaupte, dass es im Ursprung keine V2-Rakete mit der Absicht zur Zerstörung gebraucht hätte, um ein Objekt so stark zu beschleunigen, dass es des Fluchtgeschwindigkeit übersteigt und damit in den Orbit geschossen werden kann. Überstaatliche Zusammenarbeit hätte da auch gereicht...
2.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Diese Waffe ist schrecklich und ich bin ein A-Waffen Gegner, aber im Endeffekt hat sie Kriege verhindert. Unbestreitbar.
> Und Kernenergie war wichtig zur Überbrückung. Wie sähe die Welt wohl aus wenn wir nur Kohle und Gas verwendet hätten bis wir moderne regenerative Energien nutzen können wie heute?
> Atomkraftwerke sind gefährlich, aber die Luft ist sauberer als bei Kohle.


Atomkraftwerke haben dafür gesorgt, dass sich die Regierungen auf der Welt darauf - und damit meine ich teils marode Kraftwerke - ausruhen, anstelle wirklich nach neuen Lösungen zu forschen. Zwar gibt es eine überstaatiche Zusammenarbeit beim Fusionsreaktor, aber wenn die Regierungen da nicht genug mitmachen und die Atomlobby dazwischenfunkt, wird das nichts. Außerdem geht es nicht nur um die Luft, sondern auch um die Rückstände. Bis heute gibt es für den Atommüll kein Endlager.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Zu 3.
> Wenn man nicht mal weiterdenken will...
> Beispiel Giftgas, die Generale fanden es unsoldatisch, aber sie wurden von der Hoffnung getrieben, den Krieg schneller beenden zu können = weniger Tote.


Sag' das mal denen, die an dem Zeug verreckt sind...
Oder den tausenden Opfern jedes Jahr durch Kriegswaffen weltweit. Waffen sind ja nur dazu da, um Tote zu verhindern, ich glaub' ich krieg' nen Vogel.


----------



## Sparanus (17. April 2017)

Zu 1.
Haben wir nicht noch vor kurzem darüber geredet wie wenig die Groko macht und das alles unter der Groko Stillstand ist. Soviel dazu, es muss Druck geben, damit die arbeiten. 

2.
Ja ohne Atomkraft hätten wir auch früher gute Solarzellen gehabt... 

3.
Krieg ist die bloße Fortsetzung der Politik mit anderen Mitteln und das einzige Ziel des Krieges ist es dem Gegner den eigenen Willen aufzuzwingen. 
Deswegen sollen Waffen einen Krieg möglichst schnell gewinnen, was in wenigen Toten resultiert. 
Alles andere ist kein Krieg sondern Mord. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaimikaze (17. April 2017)

Von Schulz zum Kapitalismus, zur Atombombe und zu Kriegsstrategien. 
Kein Wunder dass es um den "damals" so einen Hype gab. 

Die Diskussion sollte noch um die Toiletten-Diskriminierung von homosexuellen Transgender-Rollstuhlfahrern erweitert werden.


----------



## Two-Face (17. April 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Zu 1.
> Haben wir nicht noch vor kurzem darüber geredet wie wenig die Groko macht und das alles unter der Groko Stillstand ist. Soviel dazu, es muss Druck geben, damit die arbeiten.


Die ersten acht Jahre unter Merkel waren auch überwiegend Stillstand, geneauso wie 14 Jahre Kohl.
2.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja ohne Atomkraft hätten wir auch früher gute Solarzellen gehabt...


Wo hast du überhaupt den Blödsinn her, dass es ohne A-Bombe keine A-Kraft geben würde? Die Kernspaltung wurde damals bei der Grundlagenforschung, nicht der Waffenforschung, entdeckt...



Sparanus schrieb:


> 3.
> Krieg ist die bloße Fortsetzung der Politik mit anderen Mitteln und das einzige Ziel des Krieges ist es dem Gegner den eigenen Willen aufzuzwingen.


...und sowas ist notwendig, weil?..


Sparanus schrieb:


> Deswegen sollen Waffen einen Krieg möglichst schnell gewinnen, was in wenigen Toten resultiert.
> Alles andere ist kein Krieg sondern Mord.


Ich belasse es jetzt an der Stelle und verweise auf die 65 Millionen Tote nach dem Zweiten Welktrieg.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. April 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich belasse es jetzt an der Stelle und verweise auf die 65 Millionen Tote nach dem Zweiten Welktrieg.



Der zweite Weltkrieg ist dafür ein denkbar schlechtes Beispiel da es primär ein idiologisch geführter Krieg war, in dem es nicht nur primär darum ging ein Land möglichst schnell zu besiegen, sondern auch idiologisch nicht konforme Menschen physisch zu vernichten.

Die Opferzahlen sind deshalb auch weit höher als sie in einem "normal" üblichen Krieg gewesen wären.


----------



## Two-Face (17. April 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Der zweite Weltkrieg ist dafür ein denkbar schlechtes Beispiel da es primär ein idiologisch geführter Krieg war, in dem es nicht nur primär darum ging ein Land möglichst schnell zu besiegen, sondern auch idiologisch nicht konforme Menschen physisch zu vernichten.


Die 65 Millionen sind die, welche mutmaßlich direkt durch Kriegseinwirkung gestorben sind - der Holocaust ist da nicht miteinberechent.

I.A. kann ich doch wohl schlecht behaupten, Waffen dienen zur Verlustminimierung. Bestenfalls im eigenen Lager, aber lass' sämtliche Waffen weltweit (große wie kleine) einfach verschwinden, wie viele Tote weniger hätten wir allein in Ländern, in denen Bürgerkrieg herrscht?


----------



## Sparanus (17. April 2017)

Zu 2. 
Das hab ich nicht gesagt, aber ein enormer Schub ist nicht abzustreiten. Wenn nicht sogar der Durchbruch dieser Technologie. 

Zu 3
Es ist und bleibt Politik, wenn du deinen Willen nicht durchsetzen willst bist du da falsch. 

Zu 4
Ich hab gesagt es ist das Ziel, nicht, dass es immer klappt. Wenn wir weiter gehen sieht es ja so aus, dass man nach einem Krieg was tun muss. Nämlich Frieden schaffen und nach Clausewitz gibt es auch hier 2 Wege. Völlige Vernichtung des Gegners oder sich den Gegner zum Freund zu machen. Jetzt musst du mir sagen, ob der Gegner den du Millionen Tote beschert hast eher dein Freund wird als der, der nur wenige Bürger im Krieg verloren hat. 

Du musst bedenken, dass das Theorie ist, wie oft halten sich Politiker nicht an den Weg, der der beste wäre? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (17. April 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Zu 3
> Es ist und bleibt Politik, wenn du deinen Willen nicht durchsetzen willst bist du da falsch.


Und das muss zur Not mit Waffengewalt geschehen oder was?


Sparanus schrieb:


> Zu 4
> Ich hab gesagt es ist das Ziel, nicht, dass es immer klappt. Wenn wir weiter gehen sieht es ja so aus, dass man nach einem Krieg was tun muss. Nämlich Frieden schaffen und nach Clausewitz gibt es auch hier 2 Wege. Völlige Vernichtung des Gegners oder sich den Gegner zum Freund zu machen. Jetzt musst du mir sagen, ob der Gegner den du Millionen Tote beschert hast eher dein Freund wird als der, der nur wenige Bürger im Krieg verloren hat.
> 
> Du musst bedenken, dass das Theorie ist, wie oft halten sich Politiker nicht an den Weg, der der beste wäre?


Es geht in der Grundannahme um überstaatliche Zusammenarbeit. Wenn du glaubst, dass sich Bekriegen und Ausbeuten die bessere Lösung wären, dann brauchst du dich nicht wundern, wenn in hundert Jahren dieser Planet aussieht, wie eine Einöde.

Überbevölkerung, Nahrunsmangel, Rohstoffmangel - diese Probleme lassen sich nur durch Zusammenarbeit lösen und nicht etwa durch Selbstbereicherung.


----------



## Sparanus (17. April 2017)

Lies dich in das Thema ein... 

Solange es Menschen wie Putin, Erdogan und Co gibt müssen wir damit leben, dass die Möglichkeit eines Krieges real ist und es ein Unglück ist seine eigene Rüstung zu vernachlässigen. 

Also Krieg ist ein politisches Mittel und es gibt Leute die dieses Mittel offensiv einsetzen. 
Wir hingegen sollten darauf achten, dass wir es als letztes Mittel einsetzen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (17. April 2017)

Kuck dir an, was der Krieg in Afghanistan und im Irak gerbacht hat.

In Somalia herrscht seit fast 30 Jahren Bürgerkrieg, das Land ist am Ende.


----------



## Threshold (17. April 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Kuck dir an, was der Krieg in Afghanistan und im Irak gerbacht hat.



Also, wenn ich Aktien von Rüstungskonzernen hätte, wäre ich fein raus. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> In Somalia herrscht seit fast 30 Jahren Bürgerkrieg, das Land ist am Ende.



Nicht nur da. Im Kongo sieht es nicht besser aus und was im Tschad los ist, weiß auch keiner so genau.


----------



## Sparanus (17. April 2017)

Du kapierst es nicht. 

Irak und Afghanistan, in diesen Staaten haben die vorherigen Herrscher ihre Bevölkerung stark unterdrückt vor dem Krieg. Der Irak hat außerdem selbst Angriffskriege geführt. 
War ne tolle Lage vor dem Einmarsch der USA, echt. 




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (17. April 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Irak und Afghanistan, in diesen Staaten haben die vorherigen Herrscher ihre Bevölkerung stark unterdrückt vor dem Krieg. Der Irak hat außerdem selbst Angriffskriege geführt.
> War ne tolle Lage vor dem Einmarsch der USA, echt.


Und jetzt wird da unten niemand mehr unterdrückt und umgebracht oder was? Sag' mal liest du eigentlich, was für einen Unsinn du schreibst?


Sparanus schrieb:


> Du kapierst es nicht.


Nö, du kapierst einfach überhaupt nichts. 
In Afghanistan wüten die Taliban nun mehr denn je und im Irak bekämpfen sich die Sunniten und Schiiten, vom IS mal abgesehen.

Das Konkurrenzdenken, das du so toll findest,  hat die Lage insbesondere da unten erst mit-hervorgebracht, als die Russen während des Kalten Krieges in Afghanistan einmarschiert sind und die USA die grandiose Idee hatten, daraufhin die Taliban auszubilden und mit Waffen zu versorgen.

Die Japaner sind uns was das Elektro/Hybridfahrzeug angeht dermaßen weit voraus, weil dort die Firmen miteinander kooperieren. Hierzulande lässt man sich vom Staat mit Subventionen verköstigen und es kommt nichts dabei raus.

Wie primitiv das ganze irgendwann runtergeht, sieht man auch am Fußball. Wenn Böller in Zuschauerblöcke fliegen und Hooligans aufeinander losgehen, dann ist dies die Urform des Konkurrenzdenkens, nämlich pures Rudelverhalten. Oder beim Oktoberfest, wo man unkompliziert 14-jährige Weiber abschleppen kann.


----------



## Sparanus (17. April 2017)

Es war und ist nie ein Fehler Unrechtsregime zu entfernen, unser Fehler war es selbst welche zu unterstützen. 

Da im nahen Osten spielt außerdem die Religion ein verdammt irrationaler Faktor eine Rolle. Das ist kein Konkurrenzdenken, das ist denken in Vernichtungskategorien. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (17. April 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es war und ist nie ein Fehler Unrechtsregime zu entfernen, unser Fehler war es selbst welche zu unterstützen.


Worum es den Amis im Irak wirklich ging muss ich dir jetzt aber nicht erzählen, oder?



Sparanus schrieb:


> Da im nahen Osten spielt außerdem die Religion ein verdammt irrationaler Faktor eine Rolle. Das ist kein Konkurrenzdenken, das ist denken in Vernichtungskategorien.


Die Staaten und Gemeinschaften, die Kämpfe aus religiöser Überzeugung führen, haben noch nie was von Säkularisierung gehört - für die ist Religion das gleiche wie Politik, ein Interessenfeld, das es zu schützen und zu erweitern gilt.


----------



## Sparanus (17. April 2017)

Es wäre zu kompliziert dir das zu erklären, da spielt aber vieles mit, sogar persönliche Feindschaft. Dick Chaney war eine treibende Kraft.

Ich hab geschrieben, es ist ein irrationaler Faktor. Für den Staat natürlich Politik, für den kleinen Mann aber persönliche Überzeugung. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (17. April 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es wäre zu kompliziert dir das zu erklären, da spielt aber vieles mit, sogar persönliche Feindschaft. Dick Chaney war eine treibende Kraft.


Oha, zweifeln wir jetzt schon an der Intelligenz anderer?

Ich meine, dass ich sehr gut weiß, warum und wie der Irakkrieg entstand und mir das ausgerechnet einer wie du garantiert nicht erklären muss.


----------



## Sparanus (17. April 2017)

Nein, ich Zweifel an deinem Willen das zu verstehen. 

Wenn du als Grund ausschließlich Öl nennst disqualifizierst du dich. Nur als Info bevor du es tust. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (17. April 2017)

Es ging den USA einzig darum, Macht auszuüben, denn Saddam wollte nicht mehr in seine Spielecke rein sondern selbst Entscheidungen treffen.
Da hat sich die CIA eine Bedrohung ausgedacht, die Colin Powell dann vor der UN vertreten hat und als die UN "njet" sagte, sind die USA eigenmächtig losmarschiert.
Natürlich mit dem britischen Dackel im Schlepptau und ein paar willige, ehemalige Ostblock Staaten.
Selbst die olle Merkel wollte mit marschieren aber zum Glück hat Schröder das erste und einzige Mal in seiner Zeit als Kanzler was richtig gemacht und abgelehnt.
Und dann ist ihnen eben die Sache nach und nach auf die Füße gefallen, weil sie keine Ahnung hatten, wie die Mentalität der Menschen dort ist.

Aber es geht ja nicht um Kriege, sondern darum, was Schulz für die SPD bewirkt.


----------



## Two-Face (17. April 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein, ich Zweifel an deinem Willen das zu verstehen.
> 
> Wenn du als Grund ausschließlich Öl nennst disqualifizierst du dich. Nur als Info bevor du es tust.


Ne, Öl nicht ausschließlich, die Waffenindustrie gehört natürlich mitgenannt. Die offizielle Begründung waren aber Atomwaffen. Dass Saddam die hat, war eine Lüge, wie die USA später offiziell eingeräumt haben - wofür man Cheney, Bush, Rice, Rumsfeld und Co. eigentlich nach Den Haag hätte schleifen müssen. Wieder sowas mit den Kriegen, es gewinnt der Stärkere, nicht immer der, der Recht hat.

Um was es aber garantiert nicht ging war, da unten Demokratie reinzubringen oder die Leute von Saddam zu befreien, auch wenn der Krieg damit vor der Bevölkerung gerechtfertigt wurde (und was auch nichts an dessen Völkerrechtswidrigkeit änderte).

Insofern verstehe ich im Großen und Ganzen sehr gut, was da unten vor sich ging, was mir aber nicht in den Kopf will, ist, dass du fortlaufend Kriege als Mittel zum Zweck verteidigst.


----------



## Sparanus (17. April 2017)

Als letztes Mittel hab ich geschrieben. Besser gesagt, wenn die Alternative schlimmere Auswirkungen hat als der Waffengang. 

Es ist nicht zu bestreiten, dass oft Krieg geführt wird bevor man vor dieser Wahl steht. 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nightslaver (17. April 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es war und ist nie ein Fehler Unrechtsregime zu entfernen, unser Fehler war es selbst welche zu unterstützen.
> 
> Da im nahen Osten spielt außerdem die Religion ein verdammt irrationaler Faktor eine Rolle. Das ist kein Konkurrenzdenken, das ist denken in Vernichtungskategorien.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Natürlich ist es ein Fehler eine Diktatur zu entfernen wen man nicht bereit ist dann auch das notwendige dafür tun zu wollen das die Menschen dort eine wirkliche Perspektive haben.
Da kannst du dann auch die Diktatur bestehen lassen, das kostet auch nicht mehr Menschenleben, vieleicht sogar weniger als die Zustände die du nach dem Sturz von Taliban und Bath-Partei in Afghanistan und Irak hast.

Noch schlimmer ist es wen die Menschen dort zu Werten und politischen Herrschaftsformen zwingen will die sie selbst nicht bereit sind zu akzeptieren, das endet dann zwangsläufig in einer Katastrophe, die Akzeptanz für Demokratie, Gleichberechtigung, Sekularität und Akzeptanz kann man nicht mit Kanonen in ein Land bringen, das funktioniert nunmal nicht, sowas muss von den Menschen vor Ort ausgehen um den Wert eines solchen Systems überhaupt begreifen zu können und zu verstehen was es bedeutet frei sein zu können.
Außerdem ist es für eine Demokratie eigentlich das schlimmste was man machen kann, von sich aus Krieg in ein anderes Land zu tragen und bestimmte politische Ausrichtungen diktieren zu wollen ist eigentlich die Handschrift von Diktaturen und sollte nicht das bevorzugte Mittel einer Demokratie sein.
Leider nur sehen das die Amerikaner seit Jahrzehnten schon anders und diverse europäische Nationen auch...


----------



## Sparanus (17. April 2017)

Die Intention das zu tun ist nicht falsch, die Ausführung war halt schlicht Mangelhaft  
Es geht auch nicht unbedingt um Demokratie sondern vorallem um Rechtsstaatlichkeit und Sicherheit vor Misshandlung. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## efdev (17. April 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es geht auch nicht unbedingt um Demokratie sondern vorallem um Rechtsstaatlichkeit und Sicherheit vor Misshandlung.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Kriegst du aber beides nur wenn das Volk mitspielt ist halt die Frage ob das Volk dazu noch viel Lust haben bei dem was meist vorangeht. 
Oder glaubst du die Polizei und der Staat hier könnten etwas durchsetzen wenn die Bevölkerung einfach nicht nach den Vorgaben handelt? 
Das wird nichts außer du knüppelst jeden nieder der sich nicht dran hält, dann wären wir wieder bei dem Diktator oder noch schlimmeres


----------



## Sparanus (17. April 2017)

Nun auch die konstituellen Monarchien Europas waren in aller Regel Rechtsstaaten mit weitreichendender freier Meinungsäußerung (Manko: Ständegesellschaft) und Wahlen (In Deutschland musste das Parlament den Haushalt bewilligen, ein sehr wichtiges Recht). 
Die Demokratie hat dann ja bekanntlich nicht funktioniert, aber das was vor der Demokratie war, war besser als das was danach kam. 
Ich persönlich folgere daraus, dass man viel gutes schaffen kann ohne eine Demokratie ansich zu schaffen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (17. April 2017)

Ohne Parteien, welche Interessen vertreten, kann ein Rechtsstaat einfach nicht funktionieren und führt früher oder später zur Zweiklassengesellschaft - irgendwann kommt es zur Revolution, die armen Benachteiligten gehen auf die reichen Gutgestellen los.

Die Macht sollte beim Volke liegen, das Problem mit der Demokratie ist nicht die Demokratie an sich, sondern dass sie durch politische Eigeneinteressen, Selbstbereicherung und unkontrolliertem Wirtschafts- und Finanzlobbyismus fast schon ausgehebelt wird.

Würde jeder Politiker seinen Job richtig machen und die Parteien Bürgerinteressen ordentlich vertreten, wäre die Demokratie um einiges effektiver.


----------



## Threshold (17. April 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich persönlich folgere daraus, dass man viel gutes schaffen kann ohne eine Demokratie ansich zu schaffen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Aber nur die Demokratie mit Gewaltenteilung kann Dinge wie Pressefreiheit und Meinungsfreiheit garantieren.
Jede Form der Diktatur ist daran interessiert, dass ihn niemand kritisiert. Von daher wird überall dort, wo eben so was an der Macht ist, Meinungsfreiheit und Pressefreiheit unterdrückt.
Ich finde das nicht gut und ich will in so einem Land schlicht nicht leben.


----------



## Seeefe (17. April 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Würde jeder Politiker seinen Job richtig machen und die Parteien Bürgerinteressen ordentlich vertreten, wäre die Demokratie um einiges effektiver.



Nur wann macht ein Politiker seinen Job richtig? Das liegt ja sehr stark im jeweiligen Auge des Betrachters. 
Solange du nicht das Gegenteil beweisen kannst, ist davon auszugehen, dass der Politiker nach seinem eigenen Gewissen gehandelt hat.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sparanus (17. April 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber nur die Demokratie mit Gewaltenteilung kann Dinge wie Pressefreiheit und Meinungsfreiheit garantieren.
> Jede Form der Diktatur ist daran interessiert, dass ihn niemand kritisiert. Von daher wird überall dort, wo eben so was an der Macht ist, Meinungsfreiheit und Pressefreiheit unterdrückt.
> Ich finde das nicht gut und ich will in so einem Land schlicht nicht leben.


Nun das mit der Pressefreiheit hat ja in der Türkei gut geklappt, trotz Demokratie vor dem Referendum. 

Nein, in einer Demokratie ist das Volk der Souverän und es kann auch die Demokratie kippen. Deswegen kann es auch von Vorteil sein, einen anderen Souverän zu haben der gewisse Rechte garantiert. 
Das hängt von der politischen Kultur ab, in Mitteleuropa braucht es das nicht, nicht mehr. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (17. April 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Nur wann macht ein Politiker seinen Job richtig? Das liegt ja sehr stark im jeweiligen Auge des Betrachters.
> Solange du nicht das Gegenteil beweisen kannst, ist davon auszugehen, dass der Politiker nach seinem eigenen Gewissen gehandelt hat.


Politiker sind heutzutage doch keine echten Politiker mehr, sondern Söldner, die darauf aus sind, Beraterverträge einzuheimsen und dann später bei den großen Firmen abzukassieren. War bei Fischer so, Steinbrück, Schröder, Stoiber, Kohl...

Und ist insbesondere bei Merkel auch so, der Militär- und Autoindustrie ist sie hörig, wenn die pfeifen steht sie stramm.


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nun das mit der Pressefreiheit hat ja in der Türkei gut geklappt, trotz Demokratie vor dem Referendum.



Die Türkei ist so weit von einer Demokratie entfernt wie es z.B. Singapur auch ist.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein, in einer Demokratie ist das Volk der Souverän und es kann auch die Demokratie kippen. Deswegen kann es auch von Vorteil sein, einen anderen Souverän zu haben der gewisse Rechte garantiert.
> Das hängt von der politischen Kultur ab, in Mitteleuropa braucht es das nicht, nicht mehr.



Wenn man dem Volk irgendeinen Unsinn eintrichtert, kannst du alles kippen, hat man hier in Deutschland vor 80 Jahren gut sehen können.
Und die gleichen Mechanismen laufen nun in der Türkei ab.
Aber eine starke Demokratie kann sowas auch verkraften -- sieht man wiederum hier in Deutschland oder auch in den Niederlanden, wo Rechtspopulisten zwar wild umher schreien, aber nicht beachtet werden -- nur dummerweise von den Medien.
Trump hat in den USA ja auch deswegen gewonnen, weil die Medien ständig über ihn berichtet haben und ihm so Aufmerksamkeit gegeben haben. Beachtest du solche Leute erst gar nicht, passiert da auch nichts weiter.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. April 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Naja, es ist immer zu Teilen auch eine Rücklage, ausser halt ein Staat (lies DDR) geht pleite.



Wenn nichts zurückgelegt wird (und die heutigen Reserven würden nicht einmal zwei Monate reichen), dann ist es keine Rücklage. Macht bei einer Rente auch einfach keinen Sinn, dazu sind die Zeiträume zu lang.



> Tippfehler oder hab ich was verpasst? Ich kenne in dem Zusammenhang nur das einfrieren des Arbeit*geber*anteils.



Tippfehler, eindeutig Tippfehler.




Threshold schrieb:


> Dass man den Kapitalismus als solchen abschaffen bzw. deutlich verändern müsste, ist offensichtlich.
> Nachhaltigkeit gibt es im Kapitalismus nicht.
> Wer z.B. ein bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen will, muss das gesamte System auf der Welt verändern. Da reicht es nicht, das Steuersystem eines einzelnen Staates zu ändern.
> Die Menschen müssen aufwachen und sich von dem Kokurrenzdenken lösen. Wenn das Überleben als solches gesichert ist, hat ganz andere Möglichkeit der individuellen Entfaltung als es heute ist.



Nichts gegen diese Aussagen, aber so weit ging mein Post überhaupt nicht. Auch mit dem heutigen, staatlich strukturierten Kapitalismus könnte man eine ganze Menge besser machen und das vor allem mit sehr wenig Aufwand, weil man eben den Egoismus der Leute für sich einspannt. Man müsste nur dafür sorgen, dass unerwünschtes Verhalten (also vor allem Ressourcenverbrauch, Umweltverschmutzung, mangelnde Vorausplanung) teuer wird und erwünschtes Verhalten (also vor allem Arbeiten und Arbeitsplätze schaffen) billig. Aber stattdessen wird das unerwünschte Verhalten subventioniert und das erwünschte Verhalten sanktioniert. Der Staat nutzt die Mittel, die ihm die moderne freie Marktwirtschaft durchaus gibt, ganz gezielt um schlechtes zu schaffen.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Was sind deine Belege für diese Annahme?
> Die großen Erfolge der Menschheit sind die Folge von kämpfen oder der Vorbereitung auf Kämpfe.
> 
> Gesendet mit Spam



Sind sie das? Halte ich für sehr strittig. Maximal kann man sagen, dass ein Großteilt der großen Erfolge der Menschheit mit der Vorbereitung auf Kämpfe zeitlich korreliert - schlichtweg weil sowohl Innovation als auch Aggression beide direkte Folgen von Mangel und Ungleichheit sind.
Was dagegen einen sehr deutlichen Kausalzusammenhang ergibt:
Alle große Verfehlungen der Menschheit sind eine direkte Folge von Konkurrenz und Kämpfen.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Ohne Konkurrenz kein Fortschritt.
> 
> Was die Atombombe uns gebracht hat? Frieden seit Jahrzehnten



? Seit der Entwicklung der Atombombe gibt es mehr Kriegsgebiete auf der Welt als jemals zuvor. So ziemlich der einzige Bereich des Planeten, der seitdem friedlicher geworden ist, sind West- und Mitteleuropa. Und die haben mehrheitlich keine Atomwaffen, aber sich zum ersten Mal in der Geschichte zur Zusammenarbeit anstatt zum Wettstreit entschlossen.



> und Kernenergie.



Na schönen Dank auch.   *ess* 



> Außerdem (Kriegs) Waffen werden nie mit der Intention gebaut möglichst viele Menschen zu töten. Eher das Gegenteil.
> 
> Gesendet mit Spam



Es stimmt zwar, dass insbesondere Kriegswaffen seit Ende des 2. WK vor allem mit dem Ziel gebaut werden, zu verletzten und zu verstümmeln. Aber das ist nicht das Gegenteil von töten. Das wäre heilen. 




Kaimikaze schrieb:


> Von Schulz zum Kapitalismus, zur Atombombe und zu Kriegsstrategien.
> Kein Wunder dass es um den "damals" so einen Hype gab.
> 
> Die Diskussion sollte noch um die Toiletten-Diskriminierung von homosexuellen Transgender-Rollstuhlfahrern erweitert werden.



So viel Aufwand in ein Post investiert und trotzdem 0 Godwin erhalten 




Two-Face schrieb:


> Politiker sind heutzutage doch keine echten Politiker mehr, sondern Söldner, die darauf aus sind, Beraterverträge einzuheimsen und dann später bei den großen Firmen abzukassieren. War bei Fischer so, Steinbrück, Schröder, Stoiber, Kohl...



Fischer war nach seiner letzten Amtszeit sehr lange für die UN aktiv, der hat erst spät ins Business gefunden. Kohl dagegen hat mit dem abkassieren definitiv nicht bis zum Ende seiner Amtszeit gewartet und bei Schröder würde ich den zufällig in diese Zeit fallenden Wechsel von VW zu Gazprom auch nicht als Änderung des Verdienstmodells bezeichnen. (Bei Steinmeier fallen mir keine großen Nebeneinnahmen ein, aber der ist auch noch nicht "danach")


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nichts gegen diese Aussagen, aber so weit ging mein Post überhaupt nicht. Auch mit dem heutigen, staatlich strukturierten Kapitalismus könnte man eine ganze Menge besser machen und das vor allem mit sehr wenig Aufwand, weil man eben den Egoismus der Leute für sich einspannt. Man müsste nur dafür sorgen, dass unerwünschtes Verhalten (also vor allem Ressourcenverbrauch, Umweltverschmutzung, mangelnde Vorausplanung) teuer wird und erwünschtes Verhalten (also vor allem Arbeiten und Arbeitsplätze schaffen) billig. Aber stattdessen wird das unerwünschte Verhalten subventioniert und das erwünschte Verhalten sanktioniert. Der Staat nutzt die Mittel, die ihm die moderne freie Marktwirtschaft durchaus gibt, ganz gezielt um schlechtes zu schaffen.



Stellt sich dann die Frage, wieso die Politik derartige Grundlagen schafft.
Entweder machen sie das im eigenen Interesse oder eben im Interesse anderer, denn für die Allgemeinheit tätig werden hab ich persönlich noch nie in der Politik gesehen -- und ich verfolgte die politische Entwicklung seit den 80ern.
Und solange es solche Interessen gibt, wird sich am politischen System leider nichts ändern.
Es hilft letztendlich nur Parteien zu wählen, die das System verändern wollen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (Bei Steinmeier fallen mir keine großen Nebeneinnahmen ein, aber der ist auch noch nicht "danach")



Na ja, Da Steinmeier nun Bundespräsident ist, hat er auch keine Gründe mehr, für das "Danach" zu sorgen.
Als ehemaligen Bundespräsidenten steht ihm ja ein Büro, ein Auto, ein Assistent und 190.000€ im Jahr zu, oder so ähnlich.
Wieso sich da noch Krum machen für einen Beratervertrag?
Man muss sich nur Christian Wulff anschauen, seit einigen Jahren Ex-Präsident. Dem scheint es ja recht gut zu gehen.


----------



## Sparanus (19. April 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ? Seit der Entwicklung der Atombombe gibt es mehr Kriegsgebiete auf der Welt als jemals zuvor. So ziemlich der einzige Bereich des Planeten, der seitdem friedlicher geworden ist, sind West- und Mitteleuropa. Und die haben mehrheitlich keine Atomwaffen, aber sich zum ersten Mal in der Geschichte zur Zusammenarbeit anstatt zum Wettstreit entschlossen.


Nun Europa war das potentielle Schlachtfeld des 3 Weltkrieges. Man arbeitete zusammen und zwar gegen einen gemeinsamen Feind. 
Nach dem Sturz der SU lockte dann das Geld für unsere neuen Freunde im Osten und das bindet sie an uns, das und die Sorge vor Russland wo wir wieder dabei wären, dass wir gegen jemanden arbeiten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. April 2017)

Zusammenarbeiten = Krieg
gegeneinander Arbeiten = Krieg
Werte schaffen = Krieg

Wenn man das so definiert, dann resultiert tatsächlich jeder Fortschritt der Menschheit aus Krieg, aber das Argument als solches ist vollkommen wertlos, weil jede Handlung der Menschheit als Krieg definiert wird.


----------



## Two-Face (21. April 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nun Europa war das potentielle Schlachtfeld des 3 Weltkrieges. Man arbeitete zusammen und zwar gegen einen gemeinsamen Feind.
> Nach dem Sturz der SU lockte dann das Geld für unsere neuen Freunde im Osten und das bindet sie an uns, das und die Sorge vor Russland wo wir wieder dabei wären, dass wir gegen jemanden arbeiten.


Dieser gesamte "Systemkonflikt" resultierte ursprünglich aus dem 1. Weltkrieg, der war die Urkatastrophe des 20. Jahrhunderts. Er hatte die Konkurrenz der politischen Systeme (Sozialismus, Kommunismus, Kapitalismus, Faschismus, etc.) eingeführt und ohne ihn hätte es wahrscheinlich auch nie den 2. Weltkrieg gegeben und ohne den wiederum nie den Kalten Krieg. Da fällt es schon sehr schwer, dem ganzen etwas positives abzugewinnen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zusammenarbeiten = Krieg
> gegeneinander Arbeiten = Krieg
> Werte schaffen = Krieg
> 
> Wenn man das so definiert, dann resultiert tatsächlich jeder Fortschritt der Menschheit aus Krieg, aber das Argument als solches ist vollkommen wertlos, weil jede Handlung der Menschheit als Krieg definiert wird.


Ich muss die ganze Zeit an Orson Welles' weltberühmtes _Harry-Lime_-Zitat mit der Kuckusuhr denken.


----------



## Sparanus (21. April 2017)

Der erste Weltkrieg ist so eskaliert, weil der Krieg der Politik entglitten ist. 

Beispielhaft besonders in Deutschland und man kann mit Recht sagen, dass Deutschland am Kriegsverlauf (nicht am Ausbruch) schuld ist. Hätte das Deutsche Militär den großen Ostaufmarsch durchgezogen wie von Kaiser und Regierung gefordert, wäre das nicht passiert.


----------



## Seeefe (21. April 2017)

Am Ausbruch war das Dt. Kaiserreich genau so beteiligt, wie alle anderen Staaten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. April 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Dieser gesamte "Systemkonflikt" resultierte ursprünglich aus dem 1. Weltkrieg, der war die Urkatastrophe des 20. Jahrhunderts. Er hatte die Konkurrenz der politischen Systeme (Sozialismus, Kommunismus, Kapitalismus, Faschismus, etc.) eingeführt und ohne ihn hätte es wahrscheinlich auch nie den 2. Weltkrieg gegeben und ohne den wiederum nie den Kalten Krieg. Da fällt es schon sehr schwer, dem ganzen etwas positives abzugewinnen.



Der erste Weltkrieg resultierte aus Imperialismus, Militarismus und Monarchismus, das wars.
Aber das grandiose scheitern dieser Ismen hat den Weg freigemacht, für diverse andere Radikale, die vorher nur Randerscheinungen waren. (Ausgenommen Kapitalismus versteht sich. Der hat überhaupt erst für die Unzufriedenheit gesorgt, die Antriebskraft für den Rest wurde)


----------



## Sparanus (22. April 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Am Ausbruch war das Dt. Kaiserreich genau so beteiligt, wie alle anderen Staaten.


Das habe ich wo bestritten? Ich habe nur gesagt, dass Deutschland fast alleine am Kriegsverlauf schuld ist, aber nicht alleine am Kriegsausbruch. 

Der Schlieffenplan war schon genial, nur sehr schwer zu schaffen und für die politische Situation vollkommen unpassend. 
Aber wenn man beide Weltkriege vergleicht sieht man ganz gut wie viel Hitler gelernt hat und wo seine Fehler lagen. Ein militärischer Idiot war er jedenfalls nicht, nur als Anmerkung.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. April 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber wenn man beide Weltkriege vergleicht sieht man ganz gut wie viel Hitler gelernt hat und wo seine Fehler lagen. Ein militärischer Idiot war er jedenfalls nicht, nur als Anmerkung.



Doch er war auf militärischem Gebiet ein Idiot. Auf Hitler trifft das Sprichwort zu: "Auch ein blinder Führer findet mal einen einen klugen militärischen Schachzug / ein Korn."
Der man hat die meiste Zeit Entscheidungen getroffen da können sich einem nur die Haare streuben und viele Verluste und Frontzusammenbrüche hätten ohne sein Einmischen vermieden, oder zumindest deutlich abgemildert, werden können.
Von seinen Entscheidungen in Rüstungsfragen fang ich erst garnicht wieder an...

Wirklich keine Ahnung wie immer wieder diese Ansicht aufkommt das der Mann militärisch / strategisch was auf dem Kasten gehabt hätte, nur weil er mit seinem Durchbruch durch die Ardennen richtig lag und mit seinem Haltebefehl vor Moskau Glück, weil mit vielmehr lag der Mann militärisch nie richtig...


----------



## Rolk (22. April 2017)

Wie kommt ihr im Sankt Martin Thread eigentlich ständig auf Hitlers nicht vorhandenes Militärgenie? 

Wäre vielleicht mal Zeit für einen eigenen Thread.


----------



## Sparanus (22. April 2017)

@nightslaver
Zwischen Idiot und Feldherr gibt es noch vieles. Für jemanden der nie eine Generalstabsausbildung genossen hatte konnte er viel. 
Wenn du dir Versager in der Position ansehen willst empfehle ich z.B. Stalin. 

P.S. 
Gründe sollte man nicht nur in der Intelligenz sondern auch in der Psyche suchen.


----------



## azzih (22. April 2017)

Hitler war bestimmt militärisch kein Idiot, genau wie Abraham Lincoln hat er nie eine Offiziersausbildung und militärisch-taktische Schulung genossen und trotzdem schafften es beide mit ihrer Weitsicht und ihrem out-of-the-box-Denken die Kriegsführung und viele Schlachten entscheidend zu prägen. Natürlich hat gerade Hitler auch zum Ende hin Fehlentscheidungen getroffen, aber er hat auch viele entscheidende Dinge richtig gemacht, sonst  wären die Deutschen nie soweit gekommen am Anfang.

Natürlich hatte er auch Hilfe von vielen fähigen und erfahrenen Offizieren und profitierte vom enormen technologischen Fortschritt der Zeit der solche Offensivkriege erst möglich machte. Mit Panzern und der Luftwaffe war es nämlich erstmals möglich in kurzer Zeit sehr viel Raumgewinn zu erzielen und solche Grabenszenarien wie im Ersten Weltkrieg zu umgehen.


----------



## der-sack88 (22. April 2017)

Hitler hatte von Anfang an falsche Vorstellungen. Das Festhalten an völlig unsinnigen Großprojekten (Schlachtschiffe, viele der "Superwaffen") hat viel zu viel Ressourcen gebunden. Wenn er vom Ersten Weltkrieg gelernt hätte er doch z.B. eher die U-Boot-Waffe gefördert. Aber U-Boote waren lange nicht so spektakulär wie Schlachtschiffe, und es musste ja alles möglichst groß sein.


Zum Thema: ich bin gespannt, wie sich der Nochweiternachrechtsruck der AfD jetzt auf das Wahlergebnis auswirkt. Nachdem Petry mit dem Realo-Kurs gescheitert ist und Leute wie Höcke weiter in der Partei bleiben muss die SPD doch die Chance nutzen, die "richtige" Alternative zur neoliberalen Einheitspolitik zu bieten. Nur eine CDU ohne den Wählermagnet Merkel reicht sicher nicht. Ich warte auf ein überzeugendes sozialdemokratisches Programm!
Aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich enttäuscht werde.


----------



## Gast20170724 (22. April 2017)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> muss die SPD doch die Chance nutzen, die "richtige" Alternative zur neoliberalen Einheitspolitik zu bieten.



Das Problem ist aber, dass die SPD die neoliberale Politik genauso weiterführen wird. Die einzige Frage die sich da stellt, ist, wer im Falle eines Wahlsieg welche Posten bekommt. Eine Alternative zu Merkel stellt die SPD für mich nicht da. 
Aber meine Vermutung bleibt weiterhin, dass es, unabhängig vom Wahlergebnis, zu einer großen Koalition kommen wird.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. April 2017)

Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Aber meine Vermutung bleibt weiterhin, dass es, unabhängig vom Wahlergebnis, zu einer großen Koalition kommen wird.



Wird es mit Sicherheit. Selbst wen die SPD mehr Stimmen als die CDU bekommen würde, wären sie wohl kaum in der Lage alleine zu regieren und ich bezweifle das sich bei der Stimmverteilung der kleineren Parteien gegenüber der letzten Wahl viel verschieben wird, außer das die AfD vieleicht noch die Hürde für den Bundestag nimmt und hier und da was abzwackt.
Also selbst wen die SPD stärker als die CDU würde würde es wohl mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit am Ende auf eine große Koalition hinauslaufen, den an eine rot-rot-grünen Regierung glaube ich bei der SPD kaum... (da ist die GroKo einfach wesentlich bequemer)


----------



## Sparanus (23. April 2017)

Das interessante ist, dass es diesmal möglich ist eine Regierung ohne linke Partei zu haben. Natürlich nur rein rechnerisch. 

Hat eigentlich jemand das mit den Ausgleichsmandaten verstanden? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (23. April 2017)

Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, brauchst du die Ausgleichsmandate, um die Überhangmandate auszugleichen.
Und die entstehen, wenn eine Partei mehr Stimmen bekommt als ihr nach Sitzen der Zweitstimmen zusteht.
2013 gab es ja schon 29 Ausgleichsmandate.
Und da gab es nur 4 Fraktionen.
Wenn du davon ausgehst, dass die FDP und auch die Afd 2017 in den Bundestag einziehen, wirst du deutlich mehr Ausgleichsmandate brauchen.
Könnten dann locker 100 werden.
Das hängt auch vom Abschneiden der CSU ab. Die tritt zwar nur in Bayern an, aber wenn sie dort nicht die Stimmen holt wie 2013, hat das große Auswirkungen, denn die Ausgleichsmandate würden Bundesweit gelten, nicht auf Bayern begrenzt.
Ich persönlich rechne damit, dass wir 2017 den größten Bundestag aller Zeiten haben werden. Rund 700 Sitze nach meiner Prognose -- von eigentlich 598.


----------



## Sparanus (23. April 2017)

Ich finde das nur unlogisch, weil die Überhangmandate ein Ausgleich sind und die soll man dann wieder ausgleichen? 
Ja klar von der Idee her soll es möglichst fair sein, aber ich finde es unnötig teuer.


----------



## Olstyle (23. April 2017)

Eigentlich hätte man nach dem Gerichtsentscheid die Überhangmandate kippen müssen. Hat man sich aber nicht getraut/nicht gewollt und stattdessen die Ausgleichsmandate erfunden.


----------



## Threshold (23. April 2017)

Oder ein anderes Wahlsystem einführen.
Du wählst keine direkten Vertreter mehr ins Parlament, sondern gibst nur noch einer Partei die Stimme.
Die entscheidet dann mittels Liste, wer ins Parlament kommt.
Dann brauchst du auch keine Überhangmandate oder Ausgleichsmandate mehr.
Dafür ist dann Vetternwirtschaft Tür und Tor geöffnet, denn niemand weiß ja, wer wieso und warum auf diese Liste kommt.
Leute, die gute Ideen haben, sinken nach unten und kommen nicht rein und Leute, die deine Frau beschäftigen -- während du dessen Frau beschäftigt -- stehen ganz oben.


----------



## Gast20170724 (23. April 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das interessante ist, dass es diesmal möglich ist eine Regierung ohne linke Partei zu haben. Natürlich nur rein rechnerisch.



Wo ist denn zur Zeit eine linke Partei in der Regierung? Und erzähl mir bitte nicht, die SPD sei links. Das ist sie schon seit Schröders Zeiten nicht mehr.
Und in der letzten Legislaturperiode hatten wir Schwarz-Gelb, das Ergebnis waren Steuererleichterungen für Hoteliers.


----------



## Sparanus (23. April 2017)

Guck nicht nur nach oben, wenn ich mir die Basis ansehe hast du einige ziemlich linke Persönlichkeiten und Gruppen z.B. Jusos


----------



## Tengri86 (23. April 2017)

AfD-Parteitag: Gauland und Weidel sind neues Spitzen-Duo | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## efdev (23. April 2017)

war Gauland nicht einer von den schlimmeren?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. April 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich finde das nur unlogisch, weil die Überhangmandate ein Ausgleich sind und die soll man dann wieder ausgleichen?
> Ja klar von der Idee her soll es möglichst fair sein, aber ich finde es unnötig teuer.



Ausgeglichen wird bei den Parteien ohne Überhangsmandate. Im Prinzip ist die Sollgröße des Bundestages seit der letzten Änderung nur noch ein Mindestwert und die Erststimme nur noch eine Präferenzangabe. Tatsächlich wird die Sitzverteilung durch das Zweitstimmenergebnis festgelegt und wenn eine Fraktion soviele Direktmandate erhalten hat, dass ihr Zweitstimmenanteil an der Sollgröße dafür nicht ausreicht (was bei der Union immer der Fall ist), dann wird die Gesamtgröße des Bundestages eben soweit aufgeblasen, bis es doch wieder aufgeht. Die Zahl der Sitze errechnet sich also wie folgt (Zahl der Unions-Direktmandate)*100/(Zweitstimmenanteil der Union). Alles, was dabei über die Sollgröße hinausgeht, wird als "Ausgleichsmandat" bezeichnet.


----------



## der-sack88 (23. April 2017)

Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Das Problem ist aber, dass die SPD die neoliberale Politik genauso weiterführen wird. Die einzige Frage die sich da stellt, ist, wer im Falle eines Wahlsieg welche Posten bekommt. Eine Alternative zu Merkel stellt die SPD für mich nicht da.
> Aber meine Vermutung bleibt weiterhin, dass es, unabhängig vom Wahlergebnis, zu einer großen Koalition kommen wird.




Davon kann man wohl leider ausgehen. Dass die SPD nicht mal in Betracht zieht, dass man als CDU-Abklatsch für niemanden wirklich interessant ist kann ich einfach nicht verstehen...




Sparanus schrieb:


> Guck nicht nur nach oben, wenn ich mir die Basis ansehe hast du einige ziemlich linke Persönlichkeiten und Gruppen z.B. Jusos




Entscheidend ist, was hinten rauskommt. Die linken Teile der Basis haben absolut nichts zu sagen. Solange am Ende neoliberale Politik rauskommt ist es eine neoliberale Partei.


----------



## Threshold (23. April 2017)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Entscheidend ist, was hinten rauskommt. Die linken Teile der Basis haben absolut nichts zu sagen. Solange am Ende neoliberale Politik rauskommt ist es eine neoliberale Partei.



Ist ja inzwischen bei den Grünen nicht anders.
Da bestimmen die neoliberalen den Kurs der Partei. Die Grünen ist ja nur noch die Partei für FDP Fans, die Windkrafträder schick finden -- sofern die natürlich woanders gebaut werden und nicht bei ihnen vor der Haustür.
Die SPD wird auch unter Schulz den Kurs weiter führen, den sie unter Schröder begonnen hat. Schulz hat ja alles mitgetragen, was die SPD in den letzten 20 Jahren gemacht hat.

Und jetzt, wo die AFd Petry entsorgt hat, ist der Kurs der Partei auch klar. Es geht gen Westen -- ich meine nach Rechts.
Neoliberlare Wirtschaftspolitik von Alice Weidel vereint sich mit der rechtspopulistischen Politik von Gauland.
Ich persönlich rechne damit, dass es die Afd sehr schwer haben wird, überhaupt noch in den Bundestag zu kommen.


----------



## Sparanus (24. April 2017)

Also wo soll Deutschland politisch hin Leute?


----------



## Threshold (24. April 2017)

Deutschland muss in Europa für Führung übernehmen ohne bevormundet zu wirken. Also ohne Schäuble. Der muss in Rente.
Im Prinzip braucht Europa einen neuen Führer.


----------



## Two-Face (24. April 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Also ohne Schäuble. Der muss in Rente.


Richtig.
Allerdings nur, wenn er diese Rente in einem dieser schicken Gebäude, mit den dicken Wänden und Fenstern und Türen aus Gitter verbringt.
Zusammen mit so Leuten, wie Kohl, Mappus, Koch, Waigel,...


----------



## Threshold (24. April 2017)

Ja, die dreisten Geld Verschlepper der Union.
Hat Schäuble eigentlich noch den doppelten Boden im Rollstuhl?


----------



## Sparanus (24. April 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Deutschland muss in Europa für Führung übernehmen ohne bevormundet zu wirken. Also ohne Schäuble. Der muss in Rente.
> Im Prinzip braucht Europa einen neuen Führer.


Führung im Sinne von Hegemonialmacht? Halt ohne so zu wirken  

Ja Schäuble, mir persönlich sehr unsympathisch.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. April 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, die dreisten Geld Verschlepper der Union.
> Hat Schäuble eigentlich noch den doppelten Boden im Rollstuhl?



Nein ich glaube der rollt das Geld jetzt zu Bündeln und nutzt es als Füllung für seine Reifen am Rollstuhl.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Mai 2017)

So, Wahl in Schleswig Holstein ist vorbei und wieder hat der Medienpropagierte "Schulz-Effekt" bombastisch gezündet, indem die SPD wieder Stimmen verloren hat.

Aber diverse Medien hält es nicht davon ab trotzdem weiter auf den Schulze-Effekt zu setzen.


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2017)

Ja, mir auch ein Rätsel.
Die SPD hat massiv verloren auf der feuchten Wiese nördlich von Hamburg.
Wenn sie nächste Woche auch noch verliert, kann sich Schulz begraben lassen.
Dann ist er schon vor der Wahl im Herbst die große Lachnummer und setzt so noch eins drauf, als alle schon dachten, mit Peer Steinbrück kann die SPD nicht tiefer sinken.
Der dünne Siggi weiß schon, wieso er den Job gerne abgegeben hat.


----------



## Pisaopfer (8. Mai 2017)

Ich freue mich aber über das relativ schwache Ergebnis der AFD hier auf der "feuchten Wiese". Knapp drinnen aber das geht auch schnell wieder nach draussen, siehe Piraten!
Und zu Schulz fällt mir eigentlich nix gescheites ein. Ich hielt ihn für zu unerfahren und zu unbekannt als das er es gegen Angie aufnehmen könnte. Ich vermisse diese wirklich charismatischen Politiker, von denen man sich noch gerne hat belügen lassen. Evtl. braucht man auch hier mal einen Macron, vom alter her. Der ist ja noch ziemlich Jung.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Mai 2017)

Hier gibt es auch einen Lindner. Sogar seine politischen Ziele decken sich zu 90% mit denen von Macron. Nur hat man halt in Deutschland schon oft genug die FDP an der Macht gehabt um auch das Ergebnis der Umsetzung zu kennen.

AFD klein ist schön und gut, AFD drin ist aber auch gleichzeitig einer der Hauptgründe warum man quasi nur noch mit großen Koalitionen eine sichere Mehrheit bekommt. "Das sollten sich die Protestwähler auch mal überlegen"[ich glaube der CDU Mensch sagte das Gestern]


----------



## Sparanus (8. Mai 2017)

Der Schulz Hype hat doch gezeigt, dass Merkel ansich angreifbar ist, aber leider steckt hinter Schulz nicht wirklich viel dahinter.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Mai 2017)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Evtl. braucht man auch hier mal einen Macron, vom alter her. Der ist ja noch ziemlich Jung.



Naja, sein vergleichseweise junges Alter gleicht Macron ja mit seiner Frau wieder aus, die ist ja dafür "jugendliche" 65 Jahre. 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Hier gibt es auch einen Lindner. Sogar seine politischen Ziele decken sich zu 90% mit denen von Macron. Nur hat man halt in Deutschland schon oft genug die FDP an der Macht gehabt um auch das Ergebnis der Umsetzung zu kennen.



Bei Macron gilt: Ex Top-Banker, FDP-liberale Wirtschaftsansichten, gleich finde den Fehler... 
Ich denke in den kommenden Jahren wird sich auch bei seinen Wählern Ernüchterung über seine Politik einstellen, weil der Politiker des durchschnittlichen Franzosen, als der er sich gibt ist er im Grunde nicht.



Olstyle schrieb:


> AFD klein ist schön und gut, AFD drin ist aber auch gleichzeitig einer der Hauptgründe warum man quasi nur noch mit großen Koalitionen eine sichere Mehrheit bekommt. "Das sollten sich die Protestwähler auch mal überlegen"[ich glaube der CDU Mensch sagte das Gestern]



Sorry, aber das ist Blödsinn um Wähler dazu zu bewegen doch weider CDU zu wählen.
Natürlich machen Protestwähler es schwieriger Regierungen zu bilden, aber es ist schlicht politische Faulheit, Bequemlichkeit und mangelnde Kompromissberietschaft eine große Koalition zu bilden, statt eine Ampel-, Jamaika-, oder was auch immer  Regierung zu bilden.
Ist halt einfacher eine Regierung aus SPD / CDU zu machen und beide Seiten sind vor allem glücklich weil beide regieren dürfen.

Im Grunde braucht es nochviel mehr Protestwähler damit selbst die GroKo nicht mehr als Mehrheitsregierung funktioniert, erst dann wird sich politisch vieleicht mal etwas bewegen.


----------



## Pisaopfer (8. Mai 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Hier gibt es auch einen Lindner. Sogar seine politischen Ziele decken sich zu 90% mit denen von Macron. Nur hat man halt in Deutschland schon oft genug die FDP an der Macht gehabt um auch das Ergebnis der Umsetzung zu kennen.
> 
> AFD klein ist schön und gut, AFD drin ist aber auch gleichzeitig einer der Hauptgründe warum man quasi nur noch mit großen Koalitionen eine sichere Mehrheit bekommt. "Das sollten sich die Protestwähler auch mal überlegen"[ich glaube der CDU Mensch sagte das Gestern]



Klar muß man immer aufpassen wenn Strömungen Gesicht bekommen, egal ob von Links oder Rechts. Ich vertrete aber auch die Meinung das man diesen Brandherden politisch entgegen treten muß und einfach die besseren Lösungen anbieten sollte. Ja die FDP kann man sich auch anschauen, hoffentlich wird es nicht wieder nur die Stiefellecker Partei der CDU, denn einige gute Ansätze sind auch bei ihnen zu erkennen.

@Nightslaver
Evtl berät sie ihren Macron mit ihrer Lebenserfahrung? Jeder wie möchte gell!?


----------



## T-Drive (8. Mai 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Der Schulz Hype hat doch gezeigt, dass Merkel ansich angreifbar ist, aber leider steckt hinter Schulz nicht wirklich viel dahinter.



Tja, ich glaub die Luft ist raus.


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2017)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Ich freue mich aber über das relativ schwache Ergebnis der AFD hier auf der "feuchten Wiese". Knapp drinnen aber das geht auch schnell wieder nach draussen, siehe Piraten!
> Und zu Schulz fällt mir eigentlich nix gescheites ein. Ich hielt ihn für zu unerfahren und zu unbekannt als das er es gegen Angie aufnehmen könnte. Ich vermisse diese wirklich charismatischen Politiker, von denen man sich noch gerne hat belügen lassen. Evtl. braucht man auch hier mal einen Macron, vom alter her. Der ist ja noch ziemlich Jung.



In 5 Jahren ist die Afd in SH auch wieder weg vom Fenster.
Im Norden haben nicht mal die Linken eine Chance. Hier wird echt eine menge Mitte gewählt.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Hier gibt es auch einen Lindner. Sogar seine politischen Ziele decken sich zu 90% mit denen von Macron. Nur hat man halt in Deutschland schon oft genug die FDP an der Macht gehabt um auch das Ergebnis der Umsetzung zu kennen.



Die FDP steht wie keine andere Partei für Klientelpolitik. Jeder, der sie wählt, kriegt das.
Und Lindner schwingt ja die gleichen Reden wie Westerwelle und Co.
Kleiner Staat, mehr Eigenverantwortung, weniger Steuern, weniger Regulierung. 
Die Banken haben mit weniger Regulierung die Karre schwer gegen die Wand gefahren, aber die Politik zieht daraus einfach keine Lehren.



Olstyle schrieb:


> AFD klein ist schön und gut, AFD drin ist aber auch gleichzeitig einer der Hauptgründe warum man quasi nur noch mit großen Koalitionen eine sichere Mehrheit bekommt. "Das sollten sich die Protestwähler auch mal überlegen"[ich glaube der CDU Mensch sagte das Gestern]



War in Berlin gut zu sehen. Wer dort AFd gewählt hat, hat jetzt eine linke Regierung bekommen.
Was natürlich daran liegt, dass die Linke im Osten eben deutlich stärker ist als im Westen.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Der Schulz Hype hat doch gezeigt, dass Merkel ansich angreifbar ist, aber leider steckt hinter Schulz nicht wirklich viel dahinter.



Hinter dem dünnen Siggi steckt auch nichts hinter.
Der hat letztens wieder einen Unsinn gelabert, dass mir das Brötchen vom Vortag wieder hoch kam.
Die SPD hat schlicht niemanden, der wirklich mal die Sache wieder in die Hand nimmt. Endlich mal weg von der Einheitspolitik, die sie seit Jahren als Stiefelputzer von Merkel machen.
Solange sie ihre Politik nicht grundlegend ändern und sich mehr von der CDU differenzieren, wird das einfach nichts mehr.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Naja, sein vergleichseweise junges Alter gleicht Macron ja mit seiner Frau wieder aus, die ist ja dafür "jugendliche" 65 Jahre.



Dafür treibt sie ihn aber auch an. 
Also, ich wäre vermutlich nach ein paar Minuten mit ihr reif für ein Sauerstoffzelt. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Bei Macron gilt: Ex Top-Banker, FDP-liberale Wirtschaftsansichten, gleich finde den Fehler...
> Ich denke in den kommenden Jahren wird sich auch bei seinen Wählern Ernüchterung über seine Politik einstellen, weil der Politiker des durchschnittlichen Franzosen, als der er sich gibt ist er im Grunde nicht.



Frankreich wird den gleichen Weg durchlaufen, wie Deutschland unter Schröder. Staatsausgaben massiv kürzen, mehr Eigenverantwortung, weniger Wohlfahrtstaat. 
Das übliche Gefasel von der Wettbewerbsfähigkeit eben. Kennt man ja.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist Blödsinn um Wähler dazu zu bewegen doch weider CDU zu wählen.
> Natürlich machen Protestwähler es schwieriger Regierungen zu bilden, aber es ist schlicht politische Faulheit, Bequemlichkeit und mangelnde Kompromissberietschaft eine große Koalition zu bilden, statt eine Ampel-, Jamaika-, oder was auch immer  Regierung zu bilden.
> Ist halt einfacher eine Regierung aus SPD / CDU zu machen und beide Seiten sind vor allem glücklich weil beide regieren dürfen.



Du brauchst ja auch Inhalte. Und mit der FDP ist es immer schwer, gemeinsame Inhalte zu finden.


----------



## Leob12 (8. Mai 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Der Schulz Hype hat doch gezeigt, dass Merkel ansich angreifbar ist, aber leider steckt hinter Schulz nicht wirklich viel dahinter.



Angreifbar ist prinzipiell jeder, aber solange man selbst kein Profil und keine klare Linie hat, wird man auch nichts reißen. 
Der "Schulz-Effekt" war, sofern ich das als Österreicher beurteilen kann, hauptsächlich ein Medienkonstrukt. Ein paar Umfragen wurden überbewertet und fertig, und die SPD war so blöd zu glauben dass sowas ausreicht. Nope, die haben unter Gabriel und auch schon davor viel Porzellan zerbrochen, das kann auch kein Schulz durch ein paar schöne, aber recht inhaltsleere Reden nicht in Ordnung bringen. 

Bei Merkel ist recht interessant zu beobachten, dass sie eigentlich sehr ruhig und sachlich ist, wenig polarisiert. Sie fällt halt nicht wirklich auf, nicht so wie ein Trump oder eine Le Pen, aber sie fällt eben auch kaum negativ auf. Von solchen Politikern gibt es momentan recht wenige.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Mai 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Bei Merkel ist recht interessant zu beobachten, dass sie eigentlich sehr ruhig und sachlich ist, wenig polarisiert. Sie fällt halt nicht wirklich auf, nicht so wie ein Trump oder eine Le Pen, aber sie fällt eben auch kaum negativ auf. Von solchen Politikern gibt es momentan recht wenige.



Merkel weiß halt das sie momentan zimlich fest im Satel sitzt, weder aus ihrer eigenen Partei, noch von anderen Parteien gibt es momentan wirklich jemanden der ihr und der CDU politisch gefährlich werden könnte.
Sie war zu Beginn des Schulz-Hypes etwas nervös, das hatte man auch gemerkt, aber nachdem sich abgezeichnet hat das dem Schulz-Hype schnell der Saft ausgeht und der Mann auch nur ein weiterer zahnloser SPD-Papiertiger ist ist sie halt wieder "ausgeglichener" geworden.
Sie braucht sich halt keine Sorgen machen, es könnte für sie im Moment kaum besser laufen, vor allem wo erste vorsichtige Prognosen sogar davon ausgehen das die CDU auch in Nordrhein-Westfalen gewinnen könnte, die SPD ihr Regierungs-Mandat verliert und NRW ist seit Jahrzehnten im Grunde absolute SPD-Hochburg.

Wen die SPD auch in NRW starke Verluste einfährt und die Regierung an die CDU abtreten muss dürfte es vermutlich auch ein zimlich langweiliger Bundestagswahlkampf werden, weil die Aussichten dann für Merkel sehr gut stehen das sie auch dort als stärkste Kraft aus dem Wahlkampf gehen werden und Merkel halt wieder einmal für weitere 4 Jahre Kanzlerin bleiben wird.

Wie würde es Merkel wohl ausdrücken? Im Moment gibt es zu ihr und der CDU leider absolut keine Alternative.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Mai 2017)

Nur um das nochmal klar zu stellen:
Mein Post oben war keine Aufforderung FDP zu wählen sondern der Hinweis dass die Franzosen gerade quasi FDP (aber mindestens Agenda 2010) gewählt haben.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Mai 2017)

Merkel ist für mich persönlich eine Opportunistin  so eine Person will ich nicht als Kanzlerin haben. 
Sie verhindert leider auch innerparteilich nahezu jede Konkurrenz. 

In NRW ist es für mich keine Frage, dass ich die CDU wähle. Im Bund bin ich mit mir schwer am hadern.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Mai 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, mir auch ein Rätsel.
> Die SPD hat massiv verloren auf der feuchten Wiese nördlich von Hamburg.
> Wenn sie nächste Woche auch noch verliert, kann sich Schulz begraben lassen.
> Dann ist er schon vor der Wahl im Herbst die große Lachnummer und setzt so noch eins drauf, als alle schon dachten, mit Peer Steinbrück kann die SPD nicht tiefer sinken.
> Der dünne Siggi weiß schon, wieso er den Job gerne abgegeben hat.



Du kannst von SH nicht auf die Bundestagswahl schließen. Die paar SHler haben keinen Großanteil, umgekehrt haben viele Politiker in SH kapiert, was eine Landtagswahl ist und die Finger von Bundesthemen gelassen. Die Grünen haben berücksichtigt, wofür eine Landesregierung eigentlich da ist und welche Themen wichtig für dieses Land im speziellen wichtig ist -und sind damit relativ gut gefahren, wenn man bedenkt welche Bedeutung große Agrarunternehmen in SH haben-, die Union hat konsequent regionale Themen besetzt (was gewisse Nachrichtenmoderatoren selbst in der dritten Fragen nicht kapiert haben) und damit die Wahl gewonnen, selbst die FDP kriegt es in SH hin, zumindest ihren Duktus anzupassen. Nur die SPD hat den Unterschied zwischen Bundestagswahlkampf und Landtagswahl nicht gepeilt und ist mit Schulz-Volldampf ins Moor gefahren.

Nur so zur Orientierung, was Landtagswahlen in SH mit Bundestagswahlergebnissen aus SH zu tun haben, hier die 2012/13er Zahlen.
Union 31 zu 39%
SPD 30 zu 32%
Grüne 13 zu 10%
FDP 8 zu 6%
Piraten 8 zu 2%

Zusammenhang? Keiner. Im Norden kann man zwischen Kiel und Berlin unterscheiden.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Nur um das nochmal klar zu stellen:
> Mein Post oben war keine Aufforderung FDP zu wählen sondern der Hinweis dass die Franzosen gerade quasi FDP (aber mindestens Agenda 2010) gewählt haben.



Zwischen FDP und Agenda 2010 ist aber noch ein sehr großer Abstand...
Und Macron hat bislang weder eine Partei noch eine Agenda. Der hat sich durchgemerkelt und das war gegen die Konkurrenz verdammt einfach.


----------



## Kaimikaze (9. Mai 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> AFD klein ist schön und gut, AFD drin ist aber auch gleichzeitig einer der Hauptgründe warum man quasi nur noch mit großen Koalitionen eine sichere Mehrheit bekommt. "Das sollten sich die Protestwähler auch mal überlegen"[ich glaube der CDU Mensch sagte das Gestern]



Das kam von der FDP, Lindner hat angemerkt, dass es beim Nichteinzug der AFD für eine Schwarz-Gelbe Regierung gereicht hätte, "dies sollten sich die AFD-Wähler mal überlegen".
Spiegelt die typische Realitätsferne wider, denn genau das dürfte die AFD-Wähler gefreut haben. 
Sieger Günther will nicht mit der SPD, die Grünen lieber mit SPD und FDP und die FDP lieber mit CDU und Grünen und keinesfalls mit Albig. Die FDP weiß aber auch, dass bei einem Bündnis mit der SPD und dem Verhindern des Wahlsiegers Günther bei den nächsten Wahlen CDU-Zweitstimmen verloren gehen werden.  

Jetzt werden seltsame Koalitionen zusammengebogen, dabei hätten die Konservativen mit den Stimmen der AFD die absolute Mehrheit, aber bei Wahlen geht es eh nicht um das Votum der Wähler.

Sonntag wird es richtig spannend, dann geht's in Schulz`Heimat NRW zur Sache. Die FDP wird, warum auch immer, durch die Decke gehen und die CDU kann weiterhin auf den Schulz-Defekt setzen. Die Regierungsparteien werden für ihre Politik abgestraft und dürften zusammen so um die 10% der Stimmen verlieren. Spätestens dann sollte dem letzten SPD-Träumer klar sein, dass die Chancen auf eine Machtübernahme im Herbst gen Null tendieren.


----------



## Kaimikaze (9. Mai 2017)

Um auf den Threadnamen zurück zu kommen: Politisches Strohfeuer traf es vermutlich recht gut.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Mai 2017)

NRW wird auf jeden Fall Interessant. Die Grünen scheinen dort wirklich nicht gut dazustehen. Die SPD hat hier aber noch ihren Merkelklon, das sollte man nicht unterschätzen, auch ohne Schulz (D)Effekt.
Bedenklich finde ich, dass sowohl SPD als auch CDU sich so explizit wie fast nie um Zweitstimmen bemühen. Da sieht man wohl nur noch die Entscheidung wer Senior in der Groko wird als echte Wahlfrage.


----------



## Kaimikaze (9. Mai 2017)

Mal schauen wie stark die Migrantenpartei "Allianz Deutscher Demokraten" um Remzi Aru abschneiden wird. Die treten erstmals bei Wahlen überhaupt an, NRW ist klug gewählt, da dort die meisten Türkischstämmigen wohnen und der Gründer glühender Erdoğan-Anhänger ist. Bin gespannt ob es für die 5%-Hürde reicht, je mehr Stimmen die bekommen, desto mehr verlieren die linken Parteien. Sind halt noch relativ unbekannt, das wird sich nach der Wahl ändern. Im Idealfall bekommen sie 8% und dafür rutschen die Grünen unter 5% - soviel Botox gäbe es auf dem ganzen Planeten nicht, um mir mein gehässiges Grinsen aus der Visage zu bügeln. Seit den Achtzigern wollen die Grünen mittels Migration Deutschland politisch verändern, das wäre dann ein verdientes Ergebnis.


----------



## Threshold (9. Mai 2017)

Ich glaube nicht, dass der über 5% bekommt.
Interessant finde ich ja, dass Kraft und Laschet praktisch die gleichen Sachen sagen und sich gegenseitig gut finden.
Wahlkampf geht irgendwie anders.
Aber das ist auch das größte Problem der CDU.
Sie sagt zwar ständig, wie mies die SPD in NRW agiert, aber Lösungen hat sie auch nicht.


----------



## Kaimikaze (9. Mai 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich ja, dass Kraft und Laschet praktisch die gleichen Sachen sagen und sich gegenseitig gut finden.
> Wahlkampf geht irgendwie anders.



Die üben den Ernstfall für die große Koalition. Die SPD wird nicht mit den Grünen weiterregieren können und auch für Rot-Rot-Grün wird es nicht reichen. Genausowenig für CDU und FDP. Anders als in Schleswig-Holstein können Grüne und FDP in NRW absolut nicht miteinander, dadurch entfallen bunte Alternativen. Die AFD entfällt generell, was also bleibt ist eine große Koalition. Wer die dann anführt bleibt offen. SPD und CDU sind laut Umfragen praktisch gleich stark, ich rechne aber damit, dass die CDU 1-2% vorne liegen wird, bzw. die Klatsche für die SPD noch höher ausfällt als bisher erwartet.

Oder die Allianz Deutscher Demokraten holt zur Überraschung aller 20% und es gibt Kunterbunt-Rot-Rot-Grün mit dem Ministerpräsidenten Gürcan Mustafa Bayramoğlu.


----------



## Gast20170724 (9. Mai 2017)

Also ich bezweifel, dass die Allianz Deutscher Demokraten 20% holt. Ich habe von dieser Partei erst sehr wenig gehört. Wobei, ich lebe hier auf der Wiese nördlich von Hamburg, wie Oliver Welke Schleswig-Holstein mal in einem Gespräch mit Wolfgang Kubicki genannt hat.

Aber unabhängig davon, wer die Partei führt, finde ich es gut und richtig, wenn sich auch Migranten und jene mit Migrationshintergrund politisch engagieren. Denn diese gehören genauso zu unserer Gesellschaft, zahlen Steuern und Sozialabgaben, wie die "Bio"-Deutschen (ein schrecklicher Begriff).
Und man muss es auch mal so sehen: Würden die Schlammschlachten, die in den Medien und in der Bevölkerung beim Thema Migration geführt werden, genauso aussehen, wenn die Migranten und deren Nachkommen irgendein politisches Mitspracherecht hätten, z.B. Wahlrecht? Denn dann hätte man diese Gruppe genauso mit Lügen umworben, wie es mit den Deutschen vor jeder Wahl gemacht wird. Und vielleicht hätte ein Helmut Kohl auch nicht entgegen jeder Realität gesagt, dass Deutschland kein Einwanderungsland sei.


----------



## Threshold (9. Mai 2017)

Und wie viele Leute hat Kohl in den 90ern ins Land geholt? 4 Millionen?
Die ihm 1994 die Kanzlerschaft gerettet haben.
Komische Ansichten was ein Einwanderungsland ist.

Die FDP könnte Lindner entsorgen und mit Rot/grün koalieren. 
Wenns um Macht geht, gibt es keine Freunde oder Grenzen.


----------



## Gast20170724 (9. Mai 2017)

Auch wenn das Thema Einwanderung wohl nicht zum Thread passt (ich hoffe, dass dies hier mein letzter Post zu dem Thema sein wird), möchte ich dazu noch einen, in meinen Augen guten Beitrag, aus der Anstalt verlinken (ab Minute 57:20):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VtqLDFMbppg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Mai 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die FDP könnte Lindner entsorgen und mit Rot/grün koalieren.
> Wenns um Macht geht, gibt es keine Freunde oder Grenzen.


Medial besteht die aktuelle FDP aus zwei Personen: 1. Lindner und 2. Kubicki.
50% davon abzuschießen klingt mir nicht sehr intelligent.
Etwa so intelligent wie der Vorschlag:
Der Postillon: Kann er die SPD retten? Schulz stellt Sigmar Gabriel als neuen Kanzlerkandidaten vor


----------



## Threshold (9. Mai 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Medial besteht die aktuelle FDP aus zwei Personen: 1. Lindner und 2. Kubicki.
> 50% davon abzuschießen klingt mir nicht sehr intelligent.
> Etwa so intelligent wie der Vorschlag:
> Der Postillon: Kann er die SPD retten? Schulz stellt Sigmar Gabriel als neuen Kanzlerkandidaten vor



Oder Kraft macht doch den Kanzlerkandidaten, weil sie ja Zeit hat, wenn sie NRW verloren hat. 
Denn sie wird sicher nicht als Juniorpartner in eine große Koalition gehen, sondern abdanken. 
Vermutlich wird sie dann ins EU Parlament wechseln. Da trifft sie David McAllister wieder. Den kennt sie noch von den Bundesratsversammlungen.


----------



## Kaimikaze (9. Mai 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der Postillon: Kann er die SPD retten? Schulz stellt Sigmar Gabriel als neuen Kanzlerkandidaten vor



Danke für den Link, man was habe ich herzhaft gelacht!!!


----------



## Kaimikaze (10. Mai 2017)

Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Also ich bezweifel, dass die Allianz Deutscher Demokraten 20% holt. [...] Aber unabhängig davon, wer die Partei führt, finde ich es gut und richtig, wenn sich auch Migranten und jene mit Migrationshintergrund politisch engagieren.



Natürlich bekommen die keine 20 %, das war Ironie. Jedenfalls noch nicht. Wir haben eine Reihe von Politikern mit Migrationshintergrund, darunter sehr erfolgreiche bis hin zum Bundesvorsitzenden der Grünen und ehemals auch der FDP (!). Unser Innenminister hat ebenfalls einen Migrationshintergrund, der allerdings überhaupt keine Rolle mehr spielt und am Sonntag ist die Landesvorsitzende der Linken in NRW zugleich Spitzenkandidatin; eine Frau die als Kind nach Deutschland geflüchtet ist. Ist absolut nichts gegen einzuwenden, wenn man auf dem Boden der deutschen Verfassung steht. 

Wenn Du Dich aber auf der verlinkten Seite umschaust, wirst Du schnell sehen, dass dort ein ganz anderes Denken stattfindet: Vom Verweigern der Integration über Verunglimpfen Andersdenkender (sprich türkeikritischer Politiker) wie Özdemir bis zum Nazikeulen-Vorwurf, weil der Name ADD wegen der Nähe zu "AFD" nach deren Klage geändert werden musste. Die Klon-Partei eines ausländischen Diktators hat für mich in unserer Parteienlandschaft NICHTS verloren.    

Remzi Aru


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Mai 2017)

Kaimikaze schrieb:


> Um auf den Threadnamen zurück zu kommen: Politisches Strohfeuer traf es vermutlich recht gut.



Naja: Politisch hat er bislang gar nichts gemacht


----------



## Threshold (11. Mai 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Naja: Politisch hat er bislang gar nichts gemacht



Er war mal Bürgermeister. 
Und hat die Wahl gegen Junker bei der EU verloren. Verlieren kann er also.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Mai 2017)

Wohl gemerkt gegen den selben Junker der in seinem Heimatland per Misstrauensvotum wegen einem riesen Skandal aus dem Amt gehoben wurde.


----------



## Threshold (11. Mai 2017)

Ja, ich finde es super, dass wir einen EU Kommissionschef haben, der Großkonzernen dabei geholfen hat, Steuern am Fiskus vorbei zu schmuggeln.
Wieso sitzt er nicht im Knast? Hab ich irgendwie nicht verstanden.


----------



## Sparanus (11. Mai 2017)

Jep und dann gibt es auf diesen Pulse of Europe Demos nur dieses "Hilfe, Hilfe die Rechten zerstören die EU". Nein das schafft die EU schon ganz alleine,mit Leuten wie Schulz und Juncker.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Mai 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Jep und dann gibt es auf diesen Pulse of Europe Demos nur dieses "Hilfe, Hilfe die Rechten zerstören die EU". Nein das schafft die EU schon ganz alleine,mit Leuten wie Schulz und Juncker.



Ach iwo, der recht Mob politisch unmündige Bürger die ihren "unbegründeten" real "nicht vorhandenen" Frust durch Protestwahl kund tun sind Schuld das die Demokratie in einer Krise steckt.  
Vetternwirtschaft betreibende, steuerhinterziehende und durch Lobbys bestechliche Politiker, bei denen immer mehr Bürger den persöhnlichen Eindruck gewinnen das sie Politik für ein wenige Prozent umfassendes Klientel und ihre eigene finanzielle Absicherung betreiben können da doch in gar keinen Fall irgend eine Schuld dran tragen. Immerhin wollen diese Politiker doch nur das beste für die Menschen in ihren Ländern und ganz Europa!

Da muss der Bürger halt einfach nur lernen einem Menschen wie dem freundlichen Martin Schulz und Junker wieder blind zu vertrauen, dann geht es auch mit der Demokratie wieder aufwärts und wachsende Armut und die sich ausweitende Kluft zwischen den Menschen die extrem viel Geld besitzen und denen die trotz Arbeit am Existenzminimum leben müssen verschwindet auch fast von selbst, indem man es einfach weg redet und aus den Armutsberichten streicht. 

Jaja, mit Europa und der Demokratie ist doch alles in bester Ordnung. 


Aber um wieder etwas mit durchschlagendem Schulz-Effekt zu kommen.
Laut ARD-Deutschlandtrend Umfrage liegt die SPD in NRW nur noch bei 27%, während die CDU zugelegt hat und jetzt wohl auf um die 37% kommen soll.
Keine guten Prognossen für unseren Martin, wen die CDU in NRW wirklich mit einem annähernd so deutlichen Vorsprung "gewinnen" sollte wirft das ein mehr als schlechtes Licht auf seine Aussichten und die der SPD in der kommenden Bundestagswahl.


----------



## Gast20170724 (12. Mai 2017)

Der heilige Martin ist bei seinen Versuchen über Wasser zu laufen, in der Saar und der Kieler Förde abgesoffen. 

Wobei ich würde bei einer Wahlniederlage den Schulz dennoch nicht ganz abschreiben, vielleicht denkt er sich zur Bundestagswahl noch ein paar Inhalte für seine Politik aus.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Mai 2017)

Die Ergebnisse von FDP und Grünen bei den letzten beiden Wahlen haben eigentlich ganz gut gezeigt dass die Wähler tatsächlich zwischen Landtag und Bundestag unterscheiden können. Für die NRW-SPD hätte ich das aber eher als Vorteil erwartet.


----------



## Kaimikaze (12. Mai 2017)

Nach der Bilanz? Spricht nicht für einen Vorteil.

Rekord an Einbrüchen (NRW hat mehr Einbrüche als Bayern, Baden-Württemberg, Hessen, Niedersachsen, Sachsen und Sachsen-Anhalt zusammen!), totales Versagen der Behörden und des Innenministers (Krawalle tausender Hooligans 2014, die Unfähigkeit in der Kölner Silvesternacht und daraus resultierend keinerlei Folgen für die Täter, die Farce um die Überwachung von Amri mit seinen 17 Identitäten, Gegenden in die Polizisten nur noch mit Mannschaftswagen fahren können, weil sonst ausländische Clans die Straße beherrschen (indirektes Zitat von Laschet), Rekordstaus, unbeliebte Schulreformen. Noch dazu trauriges Schlusslicht bei  Kriminalitätsbekämpfung, Abbau von Arbeitslosigkeit, Wirtschaftswachstum, Kinderbetreuung und Haushaltskonsolidierung.

Teilweise tut Ihr Schulz aber unrecht, er hat durchaus einiges angekündigt was er machen möchte, wenn auch ohne nähere Erläuterungen wie das erreicht und vor allem finanziert werden soll. Vor allem will er an die Agenda 2010 ran, welche er damals mitgetragen und gelobt hat, heute will er sie bekämpfen, weil die Genossen sie der Partei furchtbar übel nehmen. Prinzipiell kann die SPD damit leben, da sich dieser Unmut jedoch zusätzlich in Wahlergebnissen niederschlägt, ist das für die Partei unschön und es besteht Handlungsbedarf. Das hat Schulz nach 12 Jahren verstanden.

Schulz wird nach der Bundestagswahl eine entscheidende Rolle spielen, nur eben nicht als Kanzler. Denn nach dem zu erwartenden SPD-Debakel steht die SPD vor einem riesigen Trümmerhaufen und er wird Richtung Brüssel immigrieren und dort weitermachen. Threshold hatte am Anfang des Threads mal geäußert Schulz würde keine Opposition betreiben, das denke ich inzwischen auch.


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2017)

Kaimikaze schrieb:


> Threshold hatte am Anfang des Threads mal geäußert Schulz würde keine Opposition betreiben, das denke ich inzwischen auch.



Das sehe ich immer noch so.
Aber Schulz würde ja keine Opposition betreiben, da die große Koalition ab September weiter geführt wird und genau wie Steinbrück seinerzeit wird auch Schulz sich nicht an der Regierungsbildung beteiligen.
Die Führung würde Gabriel wieder übernehmen und auf seinen Außenministerposten pochen.
Schulz selbst sehe ich danach nicht mehr als Europa Politiker. Er hat ja alle Ämter niedergelegt als er zum Kanzlerkandidaten gekürt wurde.
Ebenso wird er nach der schweren Wahlniederlage im September, wo er weniger Stimmen erreichen wird als Steinbrück seinerzeit  vom Posten des SPD Vorsitzenden zurück treten wird.
Er wird in den politischen Ruhestand gehen und hier und da Vorträge halten.
Also z.B. wie vermassel ich einen Wahlkampf oder so.


----------



## Kaimikaze (12. Mai 2017)

Wenn das so kommt und die SPD mit Gabriel und Steinmeier im Merkel'schen Fahrwasser einer erneuten großen Koalition dahinschippern, dürfte die SPD verloren sein. Sie wird dann wie die Sozialisten in Frankreich in der politischen Bedeutungslosigkeit verschwinden und braucht ohne grundlegende Neuausrichtung mit frischen Kräften — weit und breit nicht vorhanden — bei der übernächsten Bundestagswahl mit Olaf Scholz gegen das Truppen-Ursel erst gar nicht antreten. Aber auch Merkel wird nach dem Ende der Kanzlerschaft einen großen Scherbenhaufen hinterlassen, wer davon profitiert wird sich dann zeigen.

Spannende Frage ob Schulz so sang- und klanglos in den Ruhestand geht, denke ich eher nicht. Dafür hält er zuviel auf sich. Wir werden es noch dieses Jahr erfahren.


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2017)

Steinmeier ist ja jetzt Bundespräsident und damit parteiunabhängig. Den interessiert das alles nicht mehr. Der kriegt so oder so seine Kohle. 

Und frische Kräfte braucht die SPD so oder so. Die Leute der Agenda Politik will keiner mehr sehen, die müssen weg.
Die ganzen Wahlverlierer müssen weg, wie Kraft, Albig oder wie sie alle heißen.
Die SPD braucht unverbrauchte Leute, Quereinsteiger, eben Typen.

Überall in Europa gehen die Sozialdemokratischen Parteien den Bach herunter. Sie spalten sich oder erreichen die Wähler nicht mehr oder sind überfordert.
Und was nach Merkel bei der Union kommt, weiß auch keiner. Sie hat die Partei so weit nach links gezogen, dass sich einige der AFd angeschlossen haben. 
Am Ende kommt der Seehofer.  

Denk an Schröder.
Der hat nach der Wahl 2005 gesagt, dass Merkel sich nicht einbilden soll, dass seine Partei -- die SPD -- sie zum Kanzler machen wird.
Kurz danach war er weg und die SPD hat sich ihrem Schicksal gefügt.
Genau das gleiche wird auch Schulz machen, wird gemacht werden.
Seine Pension ist sicher, der muss sich da keine Gedanken mehr machen. Mit 61 noch mal wieder neu anfangen wird er auch nicht, denn politisch ist er nach der Schlappe erledigt.
Was will der wieder im EU Parlament? Da wird ihn keiner reinwählen.


----------



## Kaimikaze (12. Mai 2017)

Stimme allem uneingeschränkt zu, höchst selten bei uns beiden.   

Schulz kann gut mit Juncker, welcher wiederum einen gewissen Gegenwind hat. Da ist die Reanimation eines zuverlässigen Partners doch eine Win-Win-Situation, einen Posten fände man sicherlich. Aber vielleicht ist er wirklich nach einer blamablen Niederlage politisch am Ende. Bin mir unsicher.

Falls nicht, stelle ich mir das so vor:


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2017)

Kaimikaze schrieb:


> Stimme allem uneingeschränkt zu, höchst selten bei uns beiden.



Ach, das sind doch Fake News. 
In Wirklichkeit finden wir uns spitze.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kaimikaze schrieb:


> Schulz kann gut mit Juncker, welcher wiederum einen gewissen Gegenwind hat. Da ist die Reanimation eines zuverlässigen Partners doch eine Win-Win-Situation, einen Posten fände man sicherlich. Aber vielleicht ist er wirklich nach einer blamablen Niederlage politisch am Ende. Bin mir unsicher.
> 
> Falls nicht, stelle ich mir das so vor:



Ja, man wird dann wieder ins Reich zurück geholt. 
Aber Juncker will ja nicht wieder antreten, kann also sein, dass er selbst schnell in den Ruhestand geht, bevor er doch noch in Handschellen kommt.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Mai 2017)

Also wen sollen wir wählen Leute?
Groko: Mist
Schwarz Geld: Auch nicht das wahre
RRG: Hilfe

CDU alleinige Mehrheit?


----------



## Two-Face (12. Mai 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> CDU alleinige Mehrheit?


Um Gottes Willen, das wäre ja fast so schlimm wie 2009 :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HdDUzi0dbkk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Mai 2017)

Mir persönlich wäre eine absolute Mehrheit der CSU im Bund fast am liebsten 
Aber das geht leider nicht.


----------



## Two-Face (12. Mai 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Mir persönlich wäre eine absolute Mehrheit der CSU im Bund fast am liebsten


Zum Glück liegt bei uns im Safe nebenan ein 44er. Mit dem baller ich mir dann die Rübe weg, sollte dieser Fall eintreffen.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Mai 2017)

Was wäre daran schlimmer als an allen anderen Möglichkeiten? 
Ja die CSUler sind wirklich harte Populisten, aber sie tun etwas. Wie in der Flüchtlingskrise, sie haben am meisten gepoltert, aber am meisten getan.


----------



## Two-Face (12. Mai 2017)

Du kriegst den ganzen Unsinn nicht mit, den die bei uns hier unten verzapfen.

Auf steigende Altersarmut, Minijob-Wahnsinn, marodes Rentensystem und die Notwendigkeit von Sozialhilfe in vielen Lebenslagen hin angesprochen, hat Ilse Aigner nur mit einem "den Leuten geht es doch so gut wie nie zuvor"-Statement geantwortet. Weil es uns also nicht so schlecht geht, wie der Bevölkerung in der Nachkriegszeit dürfen wir uns also nicht beschweren.
Was Marlene Mortler zur Drogenpolitik sagt (ihre eigene ist wie die der CSU vor ihr völlig gescheitert) lässt einem die Galle hochkommen.
Während sich Seehofer bei der Flüchtlingskrise anfangs noch gegen Merkel gestellt hat, tut er selber recht viel dafür, selbige noch schlimmer zu machen, indem er Waffen an so nette Länder wie Saudi-Arabien verkauft.
Stromtrassen? Pumpspeicherkraftwerke? Wollen wir nicht haben, also schei* auf erneuerbare Energien.
Die PKW-Maut ist der beste Beweis dafür, dass Seehofer nichts anderes als ein Egozentriker mit dem Charisma eines Sattelschleppers ist und Merkel ihn nicht unter Kontrolle bekommt.
Von seinem unehelichem Kind (in einer Christlich (!) Sozialen (!!) Union ) fange ich jetzt besser nicht an. Nur dass eine Frau bei so etwas wahrscheinlich aus der Partei gesteinigt worden wäre.

Verdammte Chauvinisten-Partei.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Mai 2017)

Altersarmut etc das ist Sache der Bundesregierung und unser Finanzminister ist nicht in der CSU sondern CDU. 
Waffen an Saudi Arabien nun gut, maximal den Linken traue ich zu das wirklich zu beenden. Die SPD macht es ja auch und ob die Grünen so standhaft sind. 
Kannst du ihnen vorwerfen ja, aber nicht als Nachteil gegenüber den anderen auslegen. 
Ja gegen Merkel er ist ein Populist, aber Bayern hat doch in der Krise bestes geleistet.


----------



## Seeefe (12. Mai 2017)

Gegen Altersarmut müssen auch die Landesregierungen was tun.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Mai 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Was wäre daran schlimmer als an allen anderen Möglichkeiten?
> Ja die CSUler sind wirklich harte Populisten, aber sie tun etwas. Wie in der Flüchtlingskrise, sie haben am meisten gepoltert, aber am meisten getan.



Hitler hat auch was getan. Aber "was tun" ist nur dann positiv, wenn es in die richtige Richtung geht. Und ich glaube ich bin nicht der einzige, in dessen Augen die CSU um mindestens 160° von dieser Richtung abweicht. Zumindest haben seinerzeit erstaunlich viele Wähler äh-ich-schaff-äh-was-Stoiber die Arschkarte gezeigt zugunsten von Bier-trinken-kann-ich-Schröder. Besser im Kreis torkeln als in die falsche Richtung rennen.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Mai 2017)

Okay wenn er es Bayern vorwirft, was machen die anderen Länder denn besser? 

Aber wie kommt man wirklich in Altersarmut? Meine Oma hat praktisch nur ein halbes Arbeitsleben hinter sich ohne in einem besonders gutem Job gewesen zu sein und ihre Rente alleine ist nicht zu niedrig.


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2017)

Weil deine Oma einen Mann hat, der gut verdient hat?
Das ist nämlich meist so. Man muss immer das Haushaltseinkommen ansehen.
Und gerade Allein erziehende sind stark von Altersarmut bedroht, denn die haben keinen Ehemann, der das Geld verdient.
Und natürlich Menschen, die ständig wechselnde Jobs im Niedriglohnsektor haben.
Dazu kommen die Pensionen der Beamten, als in den 80ern Jahren praktisch alles verbeamtet wurde, was nicht schnell genug weg war.
Wenn die geburtenstarken Jahrgänge der 60er Jahre in Rente gehen, wird das Rentensystem zusammenbrechen. Das ist heute schon abzusehen, aber die Politik schiebt das vor sich hin, weils ja noch weit weg ist und irgendeinem wird es dann vor die Füße fallen und dann wird alles umgekrempelt und das geht zu Lasten aller -- nur nicht zu Lasten derer, die das machen.
Denn die Politiker machen Rentensysteme, mit denen sie im Alter nichts zu tun haben.
Das ist genauso wie im Vatikan, wo alte Säcke in Frauenkleider Familienpolitik machen, obwohl sie von Familie keine Ahnung haben.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Mai 2017)

Naja Maler und später bis zur Rente DHL Fahrer ist kein Top Verdienst. 
Würde ich eher in der unteren Mittelschicht verorten. Aber ich meinte meine Großmutter alleine würde auch nicht in Armut leben. 

Ich kann einfach nicht glauben, dass viele die jetzt im Alter arm sind nicht einfach schlecht geplant haben.


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2017)

Ich finde es immer super, wenn alle davon reden, dass Bildung alles ist.
Nicht alle können studieren, nicht alle können akademische Jobs haben.
Du brauchst immer Leute, die für wenig Geld arbeiten.
Früher hattest du die DDR. Von den 15 Millionen Ostler haben 9 Millionen gearbeitet.
Heute gibt es die DDR nicht mehr, aber die 9 Millionen Menschen, die wenig verdienen, gibt es immer noch. Das sind die Niedriglöhner und Aufstocker von heute.
Und wir leben nur mal in einer Welt, in der Produktivität alles ist.
Ein Kindergärtner oder ein Altenpfleger sind nicht produktiv und verdienen daher nicht viel Geld. Ein VW Arbeiter am Band ist produktiv und verdient mehr.

Dieses System kannst du nur durchbrechen, wenn du ein bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen einführst.
Damit nimmst du Druck aus dem System unbedingt gut zu sein, Burn Out gibt es dann auch nicht mehr. Arbeiten kann man natürlich immer noch, aber das Arbeiten ist eben deutlich entspannter.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Mai 2017)

Meine andere Oma war in der DDR Kinderbetreuerin und hat im Westen dann nur geputzt und wäre auch ohne die Witwenrente nicht an der Armutsgrenze. 

Und nein, ein bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen ist keine Lösung, wirklich gar keine. 
Lieber Investitionen von denen alle was haben wie Bildung, Öffentliche Verkehrmittel etc


----------



## Two-Face (12. Mai 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Altersarmut etc das ist Sache der Bundesregierung und unser Finanzminister ist nicht in der CSU sondern CDU.
> Waffen an Saudi Arabien nun gut, maximal den Linken traue ich zu das wirklich zu beenden. Die SPD macht es ja auch und ob die Grünen so standhaft sind.
> Kannst du ihnen vorwerfen ja, aber nicht als Nachteil gegenüber den anderen auslegen.
> Ja gegen Merkel er ist ein Populist, aber Bayern hat doch in der Krise bestes geleistet.


Die Grünen sind derzeit die einzigen, die noch offen gegen Erdogan was sagen. Zu dem hat Seehofer komischerweise keine Meinung, da schein ihm sein Ego plötzlich abhanden gekommen zu sein.
Außerdem ist Seehofer für die Einführung einer Obergrenze für Flüchtlinge, was ich für schwachsinnig halte - erstens schon mal nicht mit geltendem Recht vereinbar, zweitens fragwürdig bei der Festlegung bei wann und wie vielen.
Jetzt kommt er auch noch mit Guttenberg daher, Haderthauer würde er am liebsten gleich auch wieder ausgraben, die zwei können bleiben wo sie sind.
Dazu kommen ja noch Leute wie Beate Merk, Markus Söder, Marlene Mortler oder Daniela Ludwig, die mit ihren christlich-konservativen Einstellungen und völlig überholten Ansichten über verschiedenste Themen für mich auf Bundesebene einfach nicht tragbar wären.

Ich weiß jedenfalls, warum ich die CSU nie gewählt habe, diejenigen, die sie wählen, wissen dagegen meist nicht warum.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Meine andere Oma war in der DDR Kinderbetreuerin und hat im Westen dann nur geputzt und wäre auch ohne die Witwenrente nicht an der Armutsgrenze.
> 
> Und nein, ein bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen ist keine Lösung, wirklich gar keine.
> Lieber Investitionen von denen alle was haben wie Bildung, Öffentliche Verkehrmittel etc


Ähm, sorry, aber solche Pauschalaussagen kannst du dir komplett schenken.

Frag' mal Arbeitnehmer im sozialen Bereich mit Kindern, wie viel denen am Jahresende noch bleibt und was sie davon noch im Alter übrig haben werden. Frag' mal arbeitsunfähige Verunfallte, welche sich auch mit Soizalhilfe Kosten für Behandlung fast nicht mehr leisten können. Oder solche im Alter, welche sich um arbeitsunfähige Angehörige kümmern müssen. 

Ich kenne jemand, der hat bis 50 im Rettungsdienst gearbeitet, vom ständigen Anheben der Trage ist ihm irgendwann der Rücken regelrecht kaputt gegangen. Der kann nun fast nichts mehr arbeiten, ist geschieden, muss Alimente zahlen, ihm selber bleibt nichts mehr. Der wird definitiv in die Altersarmut abrutschen.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Mai 2017)

Erdogan war doch grad gar kein Thema. 

Eine Obergrenze ist rechtlich in Ordnung, weil es kein Recht gibt ohne Pass eines EU Staates deutsches Staatsgebiet zu betreten. Musst die Leute nur vor der Grenze abfangen.


----------



## Two-Face (12. Mai 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Erdogan war doch grad gar kein Thema.
> 
> Eine Obergrenze ist rechtlich in Ordnung, weil es kein Recht gibt ohne Pass eines EU Staates deutsches Staatsgebiet zu betreten. Musst die Leute nur vor der Grenze abfangen.


Du hast die anderen Parteien doch ins Spiel gebracht, ich nur ein Beispiel, was die tun, was eben die CSU nicht macht - und nö, die Obergrenze ist Schwachsinn, weil das Asylrecht im Grundgesetz verankert ist.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Mai 2017)

Art 16a II sagt auch, dass die Flüchtlinge nicht über einen sicheren Drittstaat einreisen dürfen um hier Asyl zu bekommen.
Aus durchaus praktischen Gründen hält man sich aber nicht dran.

Du hast leider genau so recht, wie unrecht.
De Jure kann es keine Obergrenze für Flüchtlinge geben, De Facto kann man sie unter erheblichen Aufwand durchsetzen.

Aber es ist eine populistische Forderung Seehofers und so wie es aussieht kann die Zahl auch erfüllt werden (freilich ohne etwas zu tun) und er kann sich dafür feiern lassen.


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Eine Obergrenze ist rechtlich in Ordnung, weil es kein Recht gibt ohne Pass eines EU Staates deutsches Staatsgebiet zu betreten. Musst die Leute nur vor der Grenze abfangen.



Das Asylgesetz kennt keine Obergrenze.
Und als Flüchtling kannst du Deutschland nur dann direkt erreichen, wenn du mit einem Fallschirm abspringst.
Das Dublin Abkommen ist ja extra so gemacht, damit keine Flüchtlinge nach Deutschland kommen. Dafür haben die Franzosen und Deutschen ja gesorgt und das lassen sich die Südeuropäer nicht mehr gefallen.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Mai 2017)

Hast du gelesen was ich geschrieben hab? De Facto kann man es tun. 
Und selbst Rechtlich gesehen verwundert es mich stark, dass ihr nicht daran glaubt, dass die Regierung einfach Rechtsbruch begehen kann.


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2017)

Wenn du der Meinung bist, dass die Regierung Rechtsbruch begannen hat, steht es dir frei, die Regierung vor dem Bundesverfassungsgericht zu verklagen.
Immerhin leben wir in einem Rechtsstaat. Da geht sowas.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Mai 2017)

Grune verklagen Bundesregierung vor Bundesverfassungsgericht - FOCUS Online

Wird leider oft nichts...


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2017)

So ist das wiederum in einem Rechtsstaat. Die richterlichen Mühlen arbeiten sehr langsam.
Und solange du nicht Uli Hoeness heißt, dauert der Prozess auch recht lange.
Nichtsdestotrotz halte ich Dublin 2 und alles, was dran hängt, für illegal. 
Wundert mich, wieso die anderen EU Staaten nicht schon vor Jahren beim EU Gerichtshof geklagt haben.
Österreich klagt ja auch ständig wegen der Ausländermaut, die die CSU eingesetzt hat.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Mai 2017)

Unfair ja, aber um es illegal zu nennen ja dazu kenne ich das EU Recht nicht gut genug. 

Das große Problem ist ja, wofür wir die Regierung nicht verklagen können, dass sie keinerlei ordentliche Prävention getroffen hat für diesen Fall und vieles mehr als schlecht organisiert hat.


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Unfair ja, aber um es illegal zu nennen ja dazu kenne ich das EU Recht nicht gut genug.



Dublin 2 führt dazu, dass die Menschen durch Schleuser und Menschenhändler ins Land kommen.
Es hat also erst zu dem geführt, was wir heute haben. 
2013 kam dann Dublin 3, was die Grenzstaaten in Südeuropa dazu zwang, die Grenzen strenger zu kontrollieren, gleichzeitig haben sich Länder wie Deutschland durch das Abkommen davon verabschiedet, solidarisch zu unterstützen.
Und 2015, als es dann überhand nahm, setzte Merkel Dublin außer Kraft -- das kann sie übrigens machen -- und nahm die Flüchtlinge auf.
Wieso also hat man dann erst Dublin so gemacht, dass es zum Nachteil der südlichen Eu Staaten wurde?
Wieso hat man sich nicht im Vornhinein auf eine bessere Vereinbarung geeinigt?
Doch einfach deswegen, weil es so für die reichen Binnenstaaten der EU einfacher ist und sie Druck ausüben konnten, damit das von den Südstaaten angenommen wird.

Ich als Italien oder Griechenland hätte schon längst gegen Dublin geklagt.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Mai 2017)

Wo ist Dublin illegal, wie du denkst? Über Fairness dabei reden wir grad nicht.


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wo ist Dublin illegal, wie du denkst? Über Fairness dabei reden wir grad nicht.



Es bevorzugt die Länder, die keine Außengrenzen  der EU haben und es gibt keinen solidarischen Ausgleich dafür. Ergo nicht gerecht, ergo illegal.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Mai 2017)

In der Regel belegt man juristische Behauptungen mit Paragraphen.


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2017)

Ich schaue mir nur das Abkommen an und die Tatsache, dass sich Deutschland mit Dublin 3 solidarisch ausgeklammert hat. Man hat Südeuropa mit dem Problem alleine gelassen, obwohl schon damals klar war, dass es eine Flüchtlingswelle nie gekannten Ausmaßes geben wird.


----------



## Leob12 (13. Mai 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es bevorzugt die Länder, die keine Außengrenzen  der EU haben und es gibt keinen solidarischen Ausgleich dafür. Ergo nicht gerecht, ergo illegal.



Illegal ist das falsche Wort, eventuell ungerecht, aber mehr auch nicht. 
Dublin III regelt die Zuständigkeit über die Flüchtlinge, und die liegen laut diesem Abkommen, dem Griechenland, Italien etc zugestimmt haben, bei genau diesen Ländern. 
Soweit die rechtliche Lage. Illegal ist es keineswegs, hat mir einen Professorin für Menschenrecht bestätigt. Allerdings ist es veraltet und mittlerweile ungerecht.

Der Ausgleich dafür? Sie dürfen in der EU sein^^


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Illegal ist das falsche Wort, eventuell ungerecht, aber mehr auch nicht.
> Dublin III regelt die Zuständigkeit über die Flüchtlinge, und die liegen laut diesem Abkommen, dem Griechenland, Italien etc zugestimmt haben, bei genau diesen Ländern.
> Soweit die rechtliche Lage. Illegal ist es keineswegs, hat mir einen Professorin für Menschenrecht bestätigt. Allerdings ist es veraltet und mittlerweile ungerecht.
> 
> Der Ausgleich dafür? Sie dürfen in der EU sein^^



Die Frage ist doch, ob Italien oder Griechenland hätten überhaupt ablehnen können.
Die Griechen sagen "nope" und kriegen nächsten Tag keine Finanzhilfen mehr.
Italien ging es 2013 nicht anders.
Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass sowohl Italien als auch Griechenland unter Druck gesetzt wurden, damit sie unterschreiben und das kannst du dann nennen, wie du willst.
Für mich ist das illegal.


----------



## Seeefe (13. Mai 2017)

Illegal hat aber schon eine Definition. 

Verstößt etwas nicht gegen geltendes Recht, ist etwas auch nicht illegal...


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Verstößt etwas nicht gegen geltendes Recht, ist etwas auch nicht illegal...



Also, wenn dich der Nachbar von nebenan dazu drängt, ihm regelmäßig Pommes mit Steak zu bringen, ist das auch nicht illegal?


----------



## Seeefe (13. Mai 2017)

Erpressung und Nötigung sind natürlich illegal...

Aber da ist halt die Frage, wann wir von Erpressung/Nötigung sprechen. 

Diese sehe ich in dem Fall für nicht gegeben. Nein sagen kann in der EU jeder, nur mit den Konsequenzen muss man eben leben. Gibt halt dann kein Geld.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Mai 2017)

Tja Threshold war das jetzt kontrafaktisch?


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2017)

Hat jetzt nicht so viel mit Schulz zu tun. 
Oder doch? 2013 war er im EU Parlament unterwegs und hatte mit Sicherheit Einblick in die Geschichte.
Wie gesagt, wenn man dir ein Angebot macht, dass du nicht ablehnen kannst, hat das nichts mit einem demokratischen Vorgang zu tun.
Das ist Erpressung und damit illegal.

Das gleiche siehst du heute mit den Handelsverträgen mit afrikanischen Staaten. Denen wird auch die Pistole auf die Brust gelegt und ablehnen können die nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Mai 2017)

Und weiterhin kannst du es nicht belegen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Mai 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> So ist das wiederum in einem Rechtsstaat. Die richterlichen Mühlen arbeiten sehr langsam.
> Und solange du nicht Uli Hoeness heißt, dauert der Prozess auch recht lange.
> Nichtsdestotrotz halte ich Dublin 2 und alles, was dran hängt, für illegal.
> Wundert mich, wieso die anderen EU Staaten nicht schon vor Jahren beim EU Gerichtshof geklagt haben.
> Österreich klagt ja auch ständig wegen der Ausländermaut, die die CSU eingesetzt hat.



Gegen grundlegende EU-Abkommen kannst du de facto nicht vor dem EU Gerichtshof klagen. Das wäre, als würdest beim Bundesverfassungsgericht Klage gegen das Grundgesetz erheben. Ein Gericht beurteilt die Vereinbarkeit mit einer Gesetzesgrundlage, nicht diese Grundlage selbst. Der Maßstab, an dem Legalität beurteilt wird kann per Definition nicht illegal sein, egal was ein Treshold empfindet.
Davon abgesehen wirken die gleichen Mechanismen wie beim Beschluss der Verträge: Gegen Deutschland bekommt man keine andere Regelungen durchgesetzt und ganz ohne EU ginge es einem definitiv noch schlechter. Also mogelt man sich durch so gut (bzw. den flüchtlingen: so schlech) es eben geht.


----------



## Leob12 (13. Mai 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hat jetzt nicht so viel mit Schulz zu tun.
> Oder doch? 2013 war er im EU Parlament unterwegs und hatte mit Sicherheit Einblick in die Geschichte.
> Wie gesagt, wenn man dir ein Angebot macht, dass du nicht ablehnen kannst, hat das nichts mit einem demokratischen Vorgang zu tun.
> Das ist Erpressung und damit illegal.
> ...



Die Ausländermaut ist rechtlich gesehen auf ganz anderem Niveau als Dublin III. 
Hier geht es darum, dass ein Staat eine Benachteiligung für EU-Bürger schafft. Dublin III dagegen wurde von allen Mitgliedern unterzeichnet. 
Wie die Bedingungen waren ist etwas anderes, trotzdem ist Dub III nicht illegal. Und bis vor 3-4 Jahren war noch jeder happy damit, gut, exklusive Lampedusa, aber im Grunde war jeder damit zufrieden und sie haben die Vorteile der EU sehr lange genossen. Also das war nicht mit aufgesetzter Pistole...


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und weiterhin kannst du es nicht belegen.



Belegen?
Mir reicht es schon, wenn die Leute endlich mal begreifen, wie sich die Staaten der EU gegenseitig verarschen und über den Tisch ziehen.
Europäische Gemeinschaft? Europäische Gedanken? Ein Kontinent?
Kannst du alles vergessen. Wir haben mehr Nationalismus als vor 1945.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Mai 2017)

Ja Behauptungen muss man belegen, das macht man so


----------



## Leob12 (13. Mai 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Belegen?
> Mir reicht es schon, wenn die Leute endlich mal begreifen, wie sich die Staaten der EU gegenseitig verarschen und über den Tisch ziehen.
> Europäische Gemeinschaft? Europäische Gedanken? Ein Kontinent?
> Kannst du alles vergessen. Wir haben mehr Nationalismus als vor 1945.



Trotzdem ist Dublin III nicht illegal, sondern EU-Recht. 
Mehr Nationalismus als vor 1945? Vermutlich geht es uns auch wirtschaftlich schlechter undso^^


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2017)

Du kennst doch die Abmachungen.
Wenn die Südstaaten sich dermaßen erpressen lassen, müssen sie halt den faulen Apfel schlucken.
Ich hätte die Sache einseitig gekündigt und mich als unsicheren Drittstaat erklärt.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Mehr Nationalismus als vor 1945? Vermutlich geht es uns auch wirtschaftlich schlechter undso^^



Was hat Nationalismus mit Wirtschaftskraft zu tun?
Die Franzosen sind nationalistischer als es die deutschen je waren, wirtschaftlich steht Frankreich aber immer noch gut da.
Die Amerikaner haben gerade einen Nationalistischen Psychopathen ins Oval Office gewählt. Aber wirtschaftlich geht es den USA sehr gut.
Man sieht doch deutlich, dass in Europa die Nationalisten an der Front sind. 
In Polen und Ungarn sind sie an der Regierung, in der Türkei kann man Live sehen, wie eine Demokratie zu einer Autokratie und Diktatur wird.
Das kann in anderen europäischen Staaten genauso passieren.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Mai 2017)

Wenn sich die Südstaaten ungerecht behandelt fühlen können sie ja eine Konförderierte EU gründen 

Nationalismus kann was mit Wirtschaft zu tun haben, muss nicht, aber kann. 
Außerdem würde ich die Gefahr durch die Nationalisten nicht als größte Gefahr sehen. Eigene Unfähigkeit ist die Gefahr.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Mai 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Die Ausländermaut ist rechtlich gesehen auf ganz anderem Niveau als Dublin III.
> Hier geht es darum, dass ein Staat eine Benachteiligung für EU-Bürger schafft. Dublin III dagegen wurde von allen Mitgliedern unterzeichnet.
> Wie die Bedingungen waren ist etwas anderes, trotzdem ist Dub III nicht illegal. Und bis vor 3-4 Jahren war noch jeder happy damit, gut, exklusive Lampedusa, aber im Grunde war jeder damit zufrieden und sie haben die Vorteile der EU sehr lange genossen. Also das war nicht mit aufgesetzter Pistole...



Spanien, Italien und Griechenland waren auch 13-14 Jahren alles andere als zufrieden mit der Flüchtlingssituation. Damals war es nur ein kleineres Problem, dass man hinten angestellt hat, weil die EU-Handlangerkette von Marokko über Algerien, Tunesien und Lybien bis Ägypten noch hielt.




Threshold schrieb:


> Du kennst doch die Abmachungen.
> Wenn die Südstaaten sich dermaßen erpressen lassen, müssen sie halt den faulen Apfel schlucken.
> Ich hätte die Sache einseitig gekündigt und mich als unsicheren Drittstaat erklärt.



Die für deutsche Behörden verbindliche Einstufung wird von der deutschen Regierung vorgenommen


----------



## Sparanus (13. Mai 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die für deutsche Behörden verbindliche Einstufung wird von der deutschen Regierung vorgenommen


Jep mit der Zustimmung des Bundesrates laut GG Art 16a (3).


----------



## Kaimikaze (13. Mai 2017)

Wollt Ihr dafür nicht einen eigenen Thread aufmachen?

Die Schicksalswahl von Schulz steht unmittelbar bevor, man was bin ich auf das Ergebnis morgen gespannt.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Mai 2017)

Ich darf heute erstmal Wahlhelfer spielen. Irgendwie will mich das Schicksal am Wochenende nie ausschlafen lassen.


----------



## Kaimikaze (14. Mai 2017)

Vergiss vor lauter Wahlhilfe nicht zu wählen.  Wünsche Dir trotzdem einen schönen Sonntag.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Mai 2017)

Ja das darf ich auch noch machen 
Und dir auch


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die für deutsche Behörden verbindliche Einstufung wird von der deutschen Regierung vorgenommen



Ja, funktioniert auch so super, wie man an den Leuten sieht, die hier im Land leben, eigentlich abgeschoben werden sollen, aber nicht abgeschoben werden können, weil sie von den Ländern, wo sie hin sollen, keine Papiere zum Einreisen bekommen.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Mai 2017)

Soo, abgestimmt und Nachwahl-Befragung auch beantwortet. Mal sehen was dabei heraus kommt.
Was mich in der Durchführung gestört/gewundert hat:
Niemand wollte meinen Ausweis sehen. Hallo? Der Wahlzettel kommt als "Dialogpost", ist also genau so sicher zugestellt wie eine x-beliebige Werbung.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Mai 2017)

Jep wir wollen entweder den Ausweis oder den Brief sehen. 

Eine wirkliche Gefahr sehe ich nicht. Warum auch? Jetzt klaut dir jemand den Brief und will für dich wählen. Jetzt muss die Person erstens das selbe Geschlecht haben und sollte zweitens in deinem Alter sein weil wir das Geburtsdatum haben. 
Bei Verdacht wollen wir dann den Perso sehen.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. Mai 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, funktioniert auch so super, wie man an den Leuten sieht, die hier im Land leben, eigentlich abgeschoben werden sollen, aber nicht abgeschoben werden können, weil sie von den Ländern, wo sie hin sollen, keine Papiere zum Einreisen bekommen.



Tja, die Marokkanische Regierung z.B. hat schon "ihre Gründe" warum die die Abschiebung immer wieder "sabotieren". Die Bevölkerung dort will die von Deutschland abgeschobenen selbst nicht unbedingt zurück haben weil viele Menschen dort auch die Befürchtung haben das es vor allem islamistische und kriminelle Marokkaner sind die von Deutschland zurück nach Marokko abgeschoben werden und die will man halt auch nicht haben.

Die Begründung kommt einem doch irgendwie bekannt vor, nicht?
Nur das die Marokkaner halt sagen, das wir ihre Härtefälle gerne behalten dürfen weil sie ihre eigenen Landsleute nicht zurück nehmen wollen.


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2017)

Oha. Da das wäre eine Klatsche, wenn die Hochrechnungen die Prognose in NRW bestätigen.


----------



## T-Drive (14. Mai 2017)

Schulz Effekt heute : Hannelore is wech vom Fenster.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. Mai 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Oha. Da das wäre eine Klatsche, wenn die Hochrechnungen die Prognose in NRW bestätigen.



Naja, bis jetzt sieht es für die SPD doch noch besser aus als in der letzten ARD-Prognose, da wurden ihnen ja 27% vorrausgesagt und die CDU lag bei 37%.
Dagegen sind die momentan hochgerechneten 30,4% für die SPD doch noch richtig gut und liegt die CDU mit 34,1% garnicht soweit vorne.

Trotzdem natürlich in anderer Hinsicht ein Debakel für die SPD, immerhin war NRW sehr lange eine große Hochburg für die Sozialdemokraten und ein wichtiges Parteistandbein.
Das sie dort jetzt nicht mehr stärkste Kraft sind zeigt natürlich wie schlecht es bei der SPD um die Stammwählerschaft bestellt ist und ist für den kleinen Schulz natürlich eine richtig miese Ausgangslage und Aussicht auf die jetzt kommende Bundestagswahl.

Aber naja, will man dazu groß sagen, die SPD ignoriert ja schon konsequent seit Jahren warum ihr Wählerklientel sie abstraft. Wer die letzten 17 Jahre so eine arbeiterfeindliche Politik betreibt und fleißig alles unternimmt um die soziale Kluft zu vergrößern braucht sich halt nicht über solche Wahlergebnisse zu wundern.
Irgendwann musste es ja so kommen.


----------



## T-Drive (14. Mai 2017)

SPD   - 8,5%
CDU + 8%

Was sieht hier besser aus


----------



## azzih (14. Mai 2017)

Für den Bund heisst das jetzt noch nicht so viel.  Die Dynamik kann sich bis dahin auch schon wieder geändert haben und Fernsehduelle und sonstiger Wahlkampf sowas sind noch gar nicht angelaufen. Aber doch alles in allem recht unwahrscheinlich das die SPD wirklich der CDU gefährlich werden kann. 

Lehren aus dieser NRW Wahl:
- die FDP wird wohl recht sicher in den Bundestag wieder einziehen
- die AFD ist längst nicht so stark wie sie selbst glauben,  von "wir sind das Volk" kann bei 7% kaum die Rede sein
-Groko wird auch im Bund sehr wahrscheinlich


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Trotzdem natürlich in anderer Hinsicht ein Debakel für die SPD, immerhin war NRW sehr lange eine große Hochburg für die Sozialdemokraten und ein wichtiges Parteistandbein.
> Das sie dort jetzt nicht mehr stärkste Kraft sind zeigt natürlich wie schlecht es bei der SPD um die Stammwählerschaft bestellt ist und ist für den kleinen Schulz natürlich eine richtig miese Ausgangslage und Aussicht auf die jetzt kommende Bundestagswahl.



Na ja. Wenn ich mir NRW so anschaue, hat Rüttgers damals eine satte Mehrheit gehabt und hat bei allen versagt und wurde abgewählt und NRW fiel wieder an die SPD.
7 Jahre später ist Kraft gescheitert und die CDU holt sich das Land zurück.
Mir zeigt das, dass weder die CDU noch die SPD die Probleme des Bundeslandes lösen können und aktuell sieht es danach aus, dass die CDU mit der SPD eine Koalition bilden werden.
Also zwei Parteien, die in den letzten Jahren komplett versagt haben, wollen es nun besser machen?
Ist ja lächerlich.


----------



## Rolk (14. Mai 2017)

Ein Glück scheinen die Linken unter 5% zu rutschen und es sieht stark nach schwarz-gelb aus. Eine Groko die aus Rücksicht auf den Koalitionspartner nur Mist baut fällt dann schon mal raus.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Mai 2017)

Vorallem hat die CDU komplett den Rüttgers Wahlkampf wiederholt: "Alles was die SPD gemacht hat war doof, wir wollen es besser machen, wir haben aber keine Ahnung wie."
Wenn kein Wunder geschieht wird die SPD in der nächsten NRW Wahl wieder Richtung 40% gehen.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Mai 2017)

Wir konnten es einfach nicht glauben, als die ersten Hochrechnungen kamen. Auch unsere Direktmandate haben wir geholt.


----------



## Threshold (15. Mai 2017)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ein Glück scheinen die Linken unter 5% zu rutschen und es sieht stark nach schwarz-gelb aus. Eine Groko die aus Rücksicht auf den Koalitionspartner nur Mist baut fällt dann schon mal raus.



Die CDU hat schwer gegen die FDP geschossen und dann koalieren sie?
Na ja, typisch FDP, wenns um die Macht geht, sind sie dabei. Aber dann kannst du NRW für die nächsten 5 Jahre vergessen und 2022 fliegt die FDP wieder aus dem Landtag.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Vorallem hat die CDU komplett den Rüttgers Wahlkampf wiederholt: "Alles was die SPD gemacht hat war doof, wir wollen es besser machen, wir haben aber keine Ahnung wie."
> Wenn kein Wunder geschieht wird die SPD in der nächsten NRW Wahl wieder Richtung 40% gehen.



Die CDU hat sich ja Wolfgang Bosbach ins Boot geholt und der hat AFd Themen aufgegriffen und sie CDU gerecht verteilt.
Das hat gefrustete SPD Wähler in die Arme der Union getrieben.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Mai 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die CDU hat schwer gegen die FDP geschossen und dann koalieren sie?
> Na ja, typisch FDP, wenns um die Macht geht, sind sie dabei. Aber dann kannst du NRW für die nächsten 5 Jahre vergessen und 2022 fliegt die FDP wieder aus dem Landtag.


Das Selbstverständnis der FDP ist eine Regierungspartei zu sein. Und bis jetzt war sie eigentlich immer erschreckend gut darin als Juniorpartner ihre Agenda umzusetzen.
Das Glaubwürdigkeitsproblem hat wenn dann die CDU, die hatten vorher einfach zu viel Angst um ihre Zweitstimmen. Wenn man sich das FDP Ergebnis anschaut dann hatten sie damit auch gar nicht so Unrecht.
Schwarz/Gelb würde jedenfalls dem Wahlergebnis gerecht werden, auch wenn es nicht mein persönlicher Wunsch ist.


----------



## Kaimikaze (15. Mai 2017)

Klar kommt Schwarz-Gelb, das Rumgezicke der FDP ist doch nur politisches Kalkül, um wie eh und je den großen Partner besser erpressen zu können. Wer als langjähriger Partner auf allen Ebenen zusammen die absolute Mehrheit hat und als Juniorpartner diese zugunsten einer Großen Koalition nicht wahrnimmt, macht sich beim Wähler unglaubwürdig und verliert Stimmen - und nur darum geht es letztendlich. Dann brauchen sie auch nicht mit politischen Stillstand in Berlin aufgrund der Großen Koalition argumentieren. Alles nur Gelaber, Schwarz-Gelb kommt.

Beeindruckend ist die Realitätsferne auf praktisch allen Ebenen, das gilt für Sieger und Verlierer. Eine sachliche und grundehrliche Analyse wie vom grünen Pressesprecher (?) ist überaus selten. Habe leider eingeschaltet, als dessen Name gerade ausgeblendet wurde. Mit Schulz und Merkel hatte das für mich wenig zu tun, die vielen "NRW-Baustellen" haben aus Unzufriedenheit rot-grüne Wähler vertrieben. Nicht Laschets Stärke sondern Krafts Schwäche und die ideolgische Einbahnstraße der Grünen gaben den Ausschlag.

Mich freut es sehr dass die Linkspartei draußen ist und auch dass die ideologischen NRW-Grünen eine saftige Klatsche bekommen haben. Auf grüner Bundesebene wird es spannend werden, da könnte sich eine Neuausrichtung anbahnen, Realos gegen Fundis Teil 2 sozusagen. Das Ergebnis dürfte sehr spannend werden. 

Die SPD ist seit gestern im Bundestagswahlkampf-Angriffsmodus, was Papiertiger wie Barley und Oppermann (der gestern tatsächlich die Vorzüge der Agenda 2010 für den Bürger hervorgehoben hat!) mit der Energie und Entschlossenheit eines soeben eingeschläferten Pudels rüberbrachten. Die SPD hat jetzt vier Monate Zeit zu versuchen Schwarz-Gelb zu verhindern, um als Juniorpartner innerhalb einer weiteren Großen Koalition Europas Königin zuzujubeln. Im September heißt es für SPD (und Grüne) Wunden lecken, die einzige Frage die sich stellen wird, ist ob aus den Wunden Wundwasser oder Eiter tropfen wird. 

Und nein, mir gefällt das überhaupt nicht. Was aus der einstmals so wichtigen SPD geworden ist, ist beschämend und erschreckend. Nicht weniger geheuer ist mir die Transformation der CDU zur neuen SPD mit neoliberaler Wirtschaftspolitik.


----------



## Threshold (15. Mai 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das Selbstverständnis der FDP ist eine Regierungspartei zu sein. Und bis jetzt war sie eigentlich immer erschreckend gut darin als Juniorpartner ihre Agenda umzusetzen.
> Das Glaubwürdigkeitsproblem hat wenn dann die CDU, die hatten vorher einfach zu viel Angst um ihre Zweitstimmen. Wenn man sich das FDP Ergebnis anschaut dann hatten sie damit auch gar nicht so Unrecht.
> Schwarz/Gelb würde jedenfalls dem Wahlergebnis gerecht werden, auch wenn es nicht mein persönlicher Wunsch ist.



Die letzte CDU Regierung unter Rüttgers ist ja gnadenlos gescheitert.
Und wer war damals der Koalitionspartner? Genau, die FDP.
Und da Laschet keinerlei Ideen hat, was er denn nun anders machen will als Kraft, geschweige denn dafür Geld hat, wird es darauf hinauslaufen, dass die FDP -- auch Aufgrund ihrer hohen Stimmenanzahl -- neoliberale Politik durchsetzen wird. Also Kürzungen im Haushalt, Steuergeschenke, das Übliche halt.


----------



## RyzA (15. Mai 2017)

Von der NRW Wahl bin ich enttäuscht. Aber habe es befürchtet. Zum Glück hat die SPD zumindest in unseren Wahlkreis hier die Mehrheit.
Schlimm finde ich das die AfD mehr Stimmen als die Grünen und auch die Linken hat.
Und zu Schulz: Anfangs hatte in ihn große Hoffnungen aber wenn er redet, dann redet er immer wieder das selbe ohne konkret zu werden. Irgendwie kaufe ich ihm "die Nähe zum kleinen Mann" nicht ab. Und ich denke auch vielen anderen geht es so. Er wird bestimmt kein Bundeskanzler. Die Merkel wird wieder gewählt. 
Und wenn die FDP bei der nächsten Bundestagswahl ähnlich gut abschneidet gibt es wieder schwarz-gelb. Ich hoffe mal das dann  soziale Errungenschaften wie flächendeckende Mindestlöhne nicht  abgeschafft werden. Diese wurden von der SPD in der großen Koalition durchgesetzt.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Mai 2017)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Schlimm finde ich das die AfD mehr Stimmen als die Grünen und auch die Linken hat.


Links neben der Kraft-SPD ist kaum Platz zum Atmen.
Rechts von einer schwarz angemalten Laschet-SPD allemal, Bosbach hin oder her.



Threshold schrieb:


> Die letzte CDU Regierung unter Rüttgers ist ja gnadenlos gescheitert.
> Und wer war damals der Koalitionspartner? Genau, die FDP.
> Und da Laschet keinerlei Ideen hat, was er denn nun anders machen will als Kraft, geschweige denn dafür Geld hat, wird es darauf hinauslaufen, dass die FDP -- auch Aufgrund ihrer hohen Stimmenanzahl -- neoliberale Politik durchsetzen wird. Also Kürzungen im Haushalt, Steuergeschenke, das Übliche halt.


Genau so ist es. Ich finde das auch nicht toll, ist aber das was das Volk gewählt hat. 
Daher ja auch meine Vorhersage dass der neue Rüttgers wieder nach einer Amtszeiten raus geschmissen wird.

Schmunzler nebenbei: Ein Mannschaftskollege welcher bis vor ein paar Monaten im Landtag als Dienstleister unterwegs war freut sich dass die Piraten draussen sind weil die "immer der Meinung waren sie wüssten es besser". Will jemand raten was er so macht? (Tipp: Die Piraten könnten mit ihrer Annahme Recht gehabt haben)


----------



## Kaimikaze (15. Mai 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn kein Wunder geschieht wird die SPD in der nächsten NRW Wahl wieder Richtung 40% gehen.



Oder die Wähler kapieren irgendwann, dass sich doch nichts ändert und verweigern den Etablierten ihre Stimme. Die Österreicher sind da bereits einen ganzen Schritt weiter als wir. Die einst so mächtigen Sozialisten sind in Frankreich bei 6,4% angekommen, während die Linkspartei 19,4% erhalten hat. Vielleicht gründen sich zusätzlich noch neue Parteien.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Mai 2017)

Eines muss man Schulz lassen,  lächeln kann er:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Freundliches Gesicht reicht offenbar doch nicht, um 17 Jahre unsoziale Politik vergessen zu machen


----------



## Threshold (15. Mai 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Genau so ist es. Ich finde das auch nicht toll, ist aber das was das Volk gewählt hat.
> Daher ja auch meine Vorhersage dass der neue Rüttgers wieder nach einer Amtszeiten raus geschmissen wird.



Und das schlimme wird sein, dass die SPD wieder die Mehrheit kriegen wird.
Wann begreifen die Menschen endlich mal, dass man was völlig Neues braucht?
Ich fände es ja mal spaßig, wenn die "sonstigen" Parteien 25% bekämen. 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Schmunzler nebenbei: Ein Mannschaftskollege welcher bis vor ein paar Monaten im Landtag als Dienstleister unterwegs war freut sich dass die Piraten draussen sind weil die "immer der Meinung waren sie wüssten es besser". Will jemand raten was er so macht? (Tipp: Die Piraten könnten mit ihrer Annahme Recht gehabt haben)



Die Piraten sind eine einzige Enttäuschung.
Wo waren die Piraten als Snowden auftrat und heraus kam, dass die NSA uns alle ausspioniert?
Die hätten ein solches Fass aufmachen müssen, dass Merkel weder vorne noch nach hinten kann.
Aber es kam nichts. 



Kaimikaze schrieb:


> Oder die Wähler kapieren irgendwann, dass sich doch nichts ändert und verweigern den Etablierten ihre Stimme. Die Österreicher sind da bereits einen ganzen Schritt weiter als wir. Die einst so mächtigen Sozialisten sind in Frankreich bei 6,4% angekommen, während die Linkspartei 19,4% erhalten hat. Vielleicht gründen sich zusätzlich noch neue Parteien.



Wie gesagt, 25% für die "sonstigen".


----------



## Sparanus (15. Mai 2017)

Was lustig wäre, wären wenn alle Erststimmen an Unabhängige Kandidaten gehen 

Deutschland ist halt ein Hort der Stabilität in der Welt, wir müssen erst einen oder zwei Weltkriege verlieren, damit sich was ändert.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Mai 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Was lustig wäre, wären wenn alle Erststimmen an Unabhängige Kandidaten gehen
> 
> Deutschland ist halt ein Hort der Stabilität in der Welt, wir müssen erst einen oder zwei Weltkriege verlieren, damit sich was ändert.



Problem ist nur, verlieren wir noch 1 oder 2 Weltkriege ist Deutschland am Ende nur noch so groß wie Bremen, dann brauchen wir auch keine Veränderungen mehr.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Mai 2017)

Wenn es so weiter geht sind wir trotz der Größe Bremens noch stärker als alle anderen Staaten der EU


----------



## Kaimikaze (16. Mai 2017)

Macron gelingt ein Coup mit der Ernennung eines konservativen Premiers und der traditionell erste Auslandsbesuch des neuen frz. Präsidenten nach Berlin brachte große Einigkeit und den Willen zu Reformen (den jetzt zwei der 27 Staaten beschlossen haben, dies nur mal so am Rande erwähnt).

Tja, da hat Merkel dem "Übereuropäer" Schulz vorab die Schau gestohlen, denn der hätte als Kanzler im Dialog mit Macron sicherlich auch hervorragend zusammenarbeiten sowie punkten können. Aber da er kein Kanzler wird und Merkel von Natur aus ein Schwarzes Loch ist greift hier die Arschkarte.


----------



## Gast20170724 (18. Mai 2017)

Dieses mal thematisch passender, die aktueller Folge von "Die Anstalt".
Natürlich wird auch etwas über Martin Schulz gesagt, aber nicht sehr ausführlich. Es wird aber aufgezeigt, wie die "Arbeiter" von Politik, unter anderem der SPD, Gewerkschaften und Konzernen in die Mangel genommen wurden und werden.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7yrFHWBuWzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## festplatte33 (19. Mai 2017)

Schulz wird sich Merkel unterordnen müssen, das hat die NRW-Wahl deutlich gezeigt.
Der "Schulz-Hype" ist vorbei und das ist nicht mal schlecht.
Merkel halte ich für dich deutlich bessere Politikerin und jeder weiß, was wir an ihr haben. Wenn Schulz überhaupt noch eine Chance haben will, dann muss er jetzt endlich mal Inhalte liefern und von seinen Floskeln wegkommen. Die überzeugen nämlich nur wenige!


----------



## Rolk (19. Mai 2017)

Solange sich die SPD in der Flüchtlingsfrage krampfhaft noch weiter links einordnet als Merkel und auch noch darüber spricht wird das mit Schulz sowieso nichts.


----------



## Threshold (19. Mai 2017)

Schulz ist SPD. Und solange die SPD in der Regierung steckt und das gleiche macht, was Merkel macht, sind sie unglaubwürdig, wenn Schulz sagt, dass er was anderes machen will.
Dann muss die SPD jetzt die Koalition beenden und erklären, dass sie im Herbst entweder den Kanzler stellen oder in die Opposition gehen wird.


----------



## Kaimikaze (19. Mai 2017)

Jetzt will Schulz Bildungsweltmeister werden, da werden die Amerikaner und mindestens 20 weitere Nationen so richtig zittern. 
Das ist so lächerlich, als würde Mainz 05 ankündigen nächstes Jahr Deutscher Meister zu werden - ohne zusätzliche Investitionen versteht sich. Die Verantwortlichen von Bayern, Leipzig und Dortmund bekämen kein Auge mehr zu.

Von den Reformen von Ekelgard Buhlman (SPD) fange ich erst gar nicht an sonst rege ich mich nur auf.

Realitätsverlust auf allen Ebenen.


----------



## Threshold (19. Mai 2017)

Die war doch schon bei Schröder im Kabinett. Also hat alles mitgetragen, was der Gasableser von Putin so gemacht hat.
Nun -- erzähl schon.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Mai 2017)

Warum ausgerechnet die Amis über unser Bildungssystem lachen sollten erschließt sich mir trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Two-Face (19. Mai 2017)

Wer lacht denn nicht über unser marodes und veraltetes Bildungssystem?


----------



## Olstyle (19. Mai 2017)

Ein Land dessen Studenten hoher verschuldet sind als unser Staat?


----------



## Seeefe (19. Mai 2017)

Das frage ich mich auch. Im Rest Europas sieht es ja auch langsam so aus. Unser System ist zwar marode, aber immer hin bekommen die meisten noch was zum abarbeiten ihrer Schulden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Mai 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Warum ausgerechnet die Amis über unser Bildungssystem lachen sollten erschließt sich mir trotzdem nicht.



Ich hab mir bei der Aussage den Klischee-Trottel vorgestellten, der auf alles, was er nicht kapiert, mit einem hoffnungslosen Grinsen antwortet


----------



## Leob12 (19. Mai 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wer lacht denn nicht über unser marodes und veraltetes Bildungssystem?



Der durchschnittliche Ami in einem schlechten Bezirk ganz sicher nicht. 
Es mag zwar viele Möglichkeiten zur Verbesserung geben, aber hier gibt es wenigstens entfernt sowas wie Chancengleichheit. Im Amiland bist du ohne Geld aufgeschmissen, solange du nicht weiß bist. Diskriminierung gibts auf den Unis nämlich eine ganze Menge. 
Klar, die Spitze ist bei den Amis unfassbar gut besetzt mit der Ivy League etc, aber eben auch unfassbar teuer. Ein paar 10.000$ pro Jahr, viel Spaß beim Zurückzahlen sag ich nur. Und selbst "durchschnittliche" Unis kostet dort mehrere 1000$ pro Jahr. 
Das einzige wofür ich das amerikanische Schulsystem beneide ist der Sport, der Rest kann mir gestohlen bleiben. 
Allgemeinbildung bekommen die dort nämlich keine. Viele stumpfe Fill-In-Übungen, viele Jahreszahlen, alles Zeugs dass man wieder vergisst, aber man kann es eben leicht abprüfen. 

In Deutschland mag einem viel als "Sub-Standard" vorkommen, vor allem wenn man an die USA denkt. Aber so Dinge wie öffentliches Verkehrsnetz, Umweltschutz, sauberes Trinkwasser, Stromnetz, Internet und TV würde ich nicht gerne tauschen. Das Bildungssystem gehört da auch dazu.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Mai 2017)

Freundinnen von mir waren in den USA auf der Schule für ein Jahr und was die erzählt haben wie einfach alles ist und sie direkt die besten waren. 

Ja die USA haben in vielen Gebieten spitze Berge und weite tiefe Täler. Als jemand aus der unteren Mittelschicht will ich nicht tauschen.

Die Frage ist doch, welcher große Staat hat denn ein besseres Schulsystem als wir?


----------



## Two-Face (20. Mai 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Der durchschnittliche Ami in einem schlechten Bezirk ganz sicher nicht.
> Es mag zwar viele Möglichkeiten zur Verbesserung geben, aber hier gibt es wenigstens entfernt sowas wie Chancengleichheit. Im Amiland bist du ohne Geld aufgeschmissen, solange du nicht weiß bist. Diskriminierung gibts auf den Unis nämlich eine ganze Menge.
> Klar, die Spitze ist bei den Amis unfassbar gut besetzt mit der Ivy League etc, aber eben auch unfassbar teuer. Ein paar 10.000$ pro Jahr, viel Spaß beim Zurückzahlen sag ich nur. Und selbst "durchschnittliche" Unis kostet dort mehrere 1000$ pro Jahr.
> Das einzige wofür ich das amerikanische Schulsystem beneide ist der Sport, der Rest kann mir gestohlen bleiben.
> Allgemeinbildung bekommen die dort nämlich keine. Viele stumpfe Fill-In-Übungen, viele Jahreszahlen, alles Zeugs dass man wieder vergisst, aber man kann es eben leicht abprüfen.


Die Amis haben mit die besten Unis, da können selbst die besten deutschen Universitäten nicht ansatzweise mithalten. 
Natürlich musst du da blechen, sowas zahlt sich nicht von alleine.


Leob12 schrieb:


> In Deutschland mag einem viel als "Sub-Standard" vorkommen, vor allem wenn man an die USA denkt. Aber so Dinge wie öffentliches Verkehrsnetz, Umweltschutz, sauberes Trinkwasser, Stromnetz, Internet und TV würde ich nicht gerne tauschen. Das Bildungssystem gehört da auch dazu.


Wie kommst du jetzt auf die Infrastruktur? War doch überhaupt nicht angesprochen.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch, welcher große Staat hat denn ein besseres Schulsystem als wir?


War diese Frage rhetorisch gemeint?
Wenn nein, dann: Finnland, Schweden, Kanada, Schweiz, Australien, Neuseeland und noch ein paar mehr.
Kannst dir eins raussuchen.


----------



## Bartolas (20. Mai 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schulz ist SPD. Und solange die SPD in der Regierung steckt und das gleiche macht, was Merkel macht, sind sie unglaubwürdig, wenn Schulz sagt, dass er was anderes machen will.
> Dann muss die SPD jetzt die Koalition beenden und erklären, dass sie im Herbst entweder den Kanzler stellen oder in die Opposition gehen wird.



Das lohnt doch jetzt auch nicht mehr in ein Paar Wochen gehen die eh alle in die Sommerpause und dann in den Hauptwahlkampf.


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2017)

Bartolas schrieb:


> Das lohnt doch jetzt auch nicht mehr in ein Paar Wochen gehen die eh alle in die Sommerpause und dann in den Hauptwahlkampf.



Ich würde das sofort machen.
Ich finde das sowieso immer lustig, wie SPD Leute was fordern oder versprechen und wenn man sie fragt, wieso sie das nicht schon längst machen -- denn sie sind ja in der Regierung -- heißt es nur, dass sie nicht die Mehrheit dafür haben.
Die Mehrheit haben sie im Herbst aber auch nicht, wenn sie so weiter machen.
Ergo Zopf abtrennen und dann knallharte Oppositionspolitik betreiben. Merkel kann ja mit einer Minderheit weiter regieren.
Das Problem ist, dass die SPD dafür einfach zu feige ist.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Mai 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> War diese Frage rhetorisch gemeint?
> Wenn nein, dann: Finnland, Schweden, Kanada, Schweiz, Australien, Neuseeland und noch ein paar mehr.
> Kannst dir eins raussuchen.


Ich hab geschrieben große Staaten (im Sinne der Menge der Einwohner) und keiner der von dir genannten Staaten hat auch nur 50% der deutschen Bevölkerung. 
Also nächster Versuch.


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2017)

Dann nenne ich einfach mal Japan. Die sind aktuell 2. in der Pisa Studie.


----------



## Two-Face (20. Mai 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich hab geschrieben große Staaten (im Sinne der Menge der Einwohner) und keiner der von dir genannten Staaten hat auch nur 50% der deutschen Bevölkerung.
> Also nächster Versuch.


Man kann "großter Staat" verschieden definieren. Und je nach dieser Definition sind Australien und Kanada schonmal garantiert keine kleine Staaten.
Bin ich dein Sekretär, oder was?


----------



## Kaimikaze (20. Mai 2017)

Für mich gehören Bildung und Forschung zusammen, die Reformen des deutschen Schulsystems gingen ja auch immer mit den Reformen der Unis einher. Was Deutschland mit seinen bescheidenen Forschungsmitteln leistet ist aller Ehren wert, ist aber ein Witz im Vergleich zu anderen Ländern. Neue Technologien hat Deutschland komplett verschlafen und das einstmals in hohen Ehren gehaltene "Made in Germany" ist größtenteils nur noch Nostalgie.

Auch wenn ich jetzt verdammt nach FDP klinge: In unseren Schulen wird inzwischen der graue Durchschnitt gefördert, weil es politisch korrekt ist, aber langfristig wird das gravierende Folgen für eine starke Wirtschafts- und Exportnation wie die unsere haben müssen. Klar müssen die Schwächeren auch gefördert werden, aber nicht zu Lasten besserer Schüler, denen Chancen genommen werden. Das kann sich Deutschland nicht leisten, wenn es weiterhin ganz oben mitspielen will. Oftmals bleiben da nur noch Privatschulen, welche in weiten gesellschaftlichen Kreisen einen reaktionären Beigeschmack vermitteln. Pisa spricht Bände für das schulpolitische Versagen und dies wird sich im kommenden Jahrzehnt nicht ändern, weil wir unsere Schulklassen mit muslimischen Flüchtlingskindern ohne jegliche Deutschkenntnisse vollstopfen. Es stellt sich hier die Frage wieviele von denen überhaupt bei uns bleiben werden, sollte irgendwann mal Frieden in ihren Heimatländern sein. Angeblich will eine größere Zahl der Syrer später wieder nach Hause - wo ist die Nachhaltigkeit für Deutschland zu erkennen, zumal die Syrer die mit Abstand größte Anzahl von Flüchtlingen stellen? Streng genommen müsste jedes nicht deutschsprachige Kleinkind aus zugewanderten Familien (egal ob Migration oder Asyl) sofort in den Kindergarten um im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes Deutsch "spielend" zu lernen, aber leider fehlen 300.000 Kitaplätze. Hätte man dies von Anfang an für die erste Generation der in Deutschland geborenen Kinder der ehemaligen Gastarbeiter gesetzlich verpflichtend eingeführt, bin ich der festen Überzeugung, dass wir viele Probleme mit Deutsch-Türken oder Türken heute nicht hätten, zumal diese Kinder dann meistens Zuhause auch Deutsch sprechen und auf Deutsch antworten. Wobei mir durchaus klar ist, dass sich viele "Türken" hier etwas aufgebaut und einen Mittelstand geschaffen haben. Je besser die Landessprache beherrscht wird, desto höher sind die Aufstiegsmöglichkeiten.

Täuscht Euch nicht bei den Amerikanern, die haben Eliteschmieden (Schulen und Unis) für praktisch alle relevanten Bereiche bis hin zum Militär und diese stehen inzwischen nicht mehr nur reichen Amikindern zur Verfügung, vor allem hochqualifizierte Asiaten und Inder bekommen problemlos Stipendien und die Asiaten werden die nächste amerikanische Führungselite bilden.

@ Threshold: Wir haben nun Stiftungsunis, welche Geld verdienen müssen und während die Naturwissenschaften viel Geld bekommen, bleiben die kleinen Fächer eher auf der Strecke, vor allem die Geisteswissenschaften. Habe das lange in Göttingen live verfolgen können. Wieviele Profs tingeln für ein paar Jahre durch Deutschland, weil sie nur noch eine auf wenige Jahre befristete Stelle haben? Das erinnert an Familien von hohen Offizieren, allerdings bei einer ganz anderen Bezahlung, Wertschätzung und Unkündbarkeit. Wieviele vom wissenschaftlichen Nachwuchs sind angeschmiert, weil sie nach sechs Jahren keine Festanstellung bekommen haben und die Unis verlassen müssen (abseits von zeitbefristeten Projekten)? Die Kröung ist die hiesige Exzellenzinitiative. Die sind hauptsächlich mit der eigenen Verwaltung und dem Anlegen einer ganz vorzüglichen Bibliothek neuesten Standards beschäftigt. Diese hauptsächlich aus studentischen Mitteln finanzierten Bücher dürfen sich die Studis aber nicht ausleihen, sondern nur — wenn sie artig waren — vor Ort einsehen, denn die Tausende von Bücher werden für die drei bis fünf exzellenten Mitarbeiter der Exzellenzinitiative und sonstige Professoren reserviert. Wie oft habe ich in der Sprechstunde Klagen gehört, dass Profs in ihren Zimmern ebendiese neuesten Bücher unbefristet horten und keinen Zugang gewähren! Dafür kann allerdings ausnahmsweise mal die Politik nichts.   

Ich habe fertig.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Mai 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann nenne ich einfach mal Japan. Die sind aktuell 2. in der Pisa Studie.


Ja Japan war zu erwarten. Ein großer vom Volk her homogener Staat mit großer Disziplin. Aber was anderes fällt mir auch nicht ein. 

@two
Ja 40 Millionen sind nicht wenig, aber die Hälfte von Deutschland.


----------



## Two-Face (20. Mai 2017)

Kaimikaze schrieb:


> Für mich gehören Bildung und Forschung zusammen, die Reformen des deutschen Schulsystems gingen ja auch immer mit den Reformen der Unis einher. Was Deutschland mit seinen bescheidenen Forschungsmitteln leistet ist aller Ehren wert, ist aber ein Witz im Vergleich zu anderen Ländern. Neue Technologien hat Deutschland komplett verschlafen und das einstmals in hohen Ehren gehaltene "Made in Germany" ist größtenteils nur noch Nostalgie.


Jop, die gute alte deutsche Wertarbeit ist größtenteils verschwunden.
Sieht man gut an Dieselautos.
Oder Schiffsmotoren.
Oder an gewissen *hust* Sturmgewehren.



Kaimikaze schrieb:


> @ Threshold: Wir haben nun Stiftungsunis, welche Geld verdienen müssen und während die Naturwissenschaften viel Geld bekommen, bleiben die kleinen Fächer eher auf der Strecke, vor allem die Geisteswissenschaften.


Man kann mit Geisteswissenschaften heute noch Geld verdienen?


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Man kann mit Geisteswissenschaften heute noch Geld verdienen?



Klar. Als Taxifahrer.


----------



## Kaimikaze (20. Mai 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Man kann mit Geisteswissenschaften heute noch Geld verdienen?



Nein. Es sollte aber ohnehin nicht der Sinn und Zweck von Universitäten sein Geld zu verdienen, von Sonderforschungen wie z.B. zur Medizin oder Physik (Raumfahrt) etc. abgesehen.
Denn das öffnet dem Lobbyismus eine breite Tür. VW hat bis vor der Krise verhältnismäßig viel Geld für Projekte gegeben, ist aber inzwischen sehr klamm,  die überlegen sich eben doppelt ob sie etwas finanzieren was ihre Firmeninteressen weiterbringt oder eben nicht. Die Erforschung des Indienfeldzugs Alexanders des Großen gehört da ebensowenig dazu wie die der Naturreligion(en) indigener Völker in Papua-Neuguinea. Es sei denn letztere haben was Interessantes gegen Zivilisationskrankheiten - dann kommt spontan ein Pharmakonzern mit Geld um die Ecke und die Ergebnisse zu Risiken und Nebenwirkungen stehen womöglich bereits vorab fest.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Mai 2017)

Warum wartet Schulz überhaupt die Wahlen ab? 
Er hätte doch einfach sich mit Linken und Grünen verständigen können und ein Misstrauensvotum gegen Merkel starten können.
Er wäre Kanzler geworden und das auf der Höhe des Hypes um seine Person.

Was denkt ihr? 
Das wäre keineswegs das erste Mal in der Bundesdeutschen Geschichte gewesen.


----------



## Oberst Klink (26. Mai 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Jop, die gute alte deutsche Wertarbeit ist größtenteils verschwunden.
> Sieht man gut an Dieselautos.
> Oder Schiffsmotoren.
> Oder an gewissen *hust* Sturmgewehren.


Schwachsinn! Die Autos sind super,  genau so der Diesel. Das Problem sind nur die lächerlichen Grenzwerte für NOx, die zu gering sind und den Verkauf von Elektroautos pushen sollen, was ebenso Schwachsinn ist. 

Und das G36 ist auch hervorragend, nur wurden von der Bundeswehr falsche Anforderungen gestellt. Es war nicht für aride Wüstegebiete konzipiert. Und mit einem Sturmgewehr schießt man nicht mit Dauerfeuer.


----------



## Threshold (26. Mai 2017)

Die Grenzwerte für Diesel sollten die gleichen sein wie für Benziner, denn alles andere ist ja quatsch.
Mir ist es egal, ob ich von einem Benziner oder Diesel getötet werde, aber aktuell schafft der Diesel mehr als der Benziner.


----------



## Kaimikaze (26. Mai 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Warum wartet Schulz überhaupt die Wahlen ab?
> Er hätte doch einfach sich mit Linken und Grünen verständigen können und ein Misstrauensvotum gegen Merkel starten können.
> Er wäre Kanzler geworden und das auf der Höhe des Hypes um seine Person.
> 
> ...



Für ein Misstrauensvotum braucht man einen Grund, welcher sollte das sein? Und wie und was sollte Schulz dann anders und besser machen? 

Die SPD ist Regierungspartei, dann hätte man die jahrelang mitgetragene Regierungsarbeit auch gleich mitsamt der eigenen Glaubwürdigkeit in Frage gestellt. Außerdem wusste keiner wofür Schulz steht, für so ein Unterfangen braucht man handfeste Pläne und eine klare Linie. Die Linken sehen ihn eh recht kritisch, Teile der Grünen auch, die hätten vielleicht gar nicht mitgemacht - wie definitiv Gabriel und Steinmeier und vermutlich weite Teile der SPD ebenfalls nicht. Darüber hinaus kann so ein Unterfangen nur mit echten "Typen" gelingen, ich sehe aber schon lange nur noch uncharismatische Weicheier und Weichspüler in den Schlüsselpositionen. Barley wäre schon beim Volkshochschulkurs "Angstfreies Töpfern" hoffnungslos überfordert, während Oppermann jeden Dienstag kurz vor seiner "Frauengruppe" der Angstschweiß von der Stirn tropft. Die frisst Merkel mit Haut und Haaren in einem Haps.

Heute dackelt Schulz zum Kirchentag, nachdem Merkel zusammen mit ihrem Ausspionierer Obama bereits ausgiebig im Rampenlicht gebadet hat.


----------



## Two-Face (26. Mai 2017)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Schwachsinn! Die Autos sind super,  genau so der Diesel. Das Problem sind nur die lächerlichen Grenzwerte für NOx, die zu gering sind und den Verkauf von Elektroautos pushen sollen, was ebenso Schwachsinn ist.


Es gibt Dieselautos die stoßen mehr Schadstoffe ab, als so mancher LKW.
Schau dich mal in Stuttgart um, nirgendwo wird häufiger mit Diesel gefahren, die Abgaswerte dort sind katastrophal.


Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Und das G36 ist auch hervorragend, nur wurden von der Bundeswehr falsche Anforderungen gestellt. Es war nicht für aride Wüstegebiete konzipiert. Und mit einem Sturmgewehr schießt man nicht mit Dauerfeuer.


Und woher kamen dann die Dokumente, die nachweislich schon 1997 existierten, die dem Gewehr keine Armeetauglichkeit bescheinigte?


----------



## Sparanus (26. Mai 2017)

@kamikaze
Als Grund ist es vollkommen ausreichend, wenn sich eine neue Möglichkeit ergibt. 
Hat die FDP damals doch unter Kiesinger(?) auch gemacht.


----------



## Kaimikaze (27. Mai 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> @kamikaze
> Als Grund ist es vollkommen ausreichend, wenn sich eine neue Möglichkeit ergibt.
> Hat die FDP damals doch unter Kiesinger(?) auch gemacht.



Kaimikaze, Du hast ein "i" unterschlagen. 

Kiesinger war Kanzler der ersten Großen Koalition, nach den Wahlen von 1969 ergab sich die absolute Mehrheit für SPD und FDP, woraufhin Brandt Kanzler wurde. Alles ganz unaufgeregt abgelaufen. 

Es gab zwei von der CDU gegen die SPD, jeweils aus der Opposition heraus: Das von Rainer Barzel gegen Willy Brandt ging 1972 für die CDU in die Hose, weil die SPD nach den Neuwahlen noch stärker wurde als bei den vorangegangenen Wahlen. Kann halt auch anders ausgehen. Nachdem 1982 die Koalition von SPD/FDP zerbrochen war, verlief das von Helmut Kohl gegen Helmut Schmidt erfolgreich, danach regierte der Kanzler, "dessen Regierungszeit das tausendjährige Reich überdauert hat" (Volker Pispers).


----------



## Alreech (3. Juni 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Grenzwerte für Diesel sollten die gleichen sein wie für Benziner, denn alles andere ist ja quatsch.
> Mir ist es egal, ob ich von einem Benziner oder Diesel getötet werde, aber aktuell schafft der Diesel mehr als der Benziner.



Der Diesel stößt weniger CO2 aus, und ist damit besser fürs Klima.
Er stößt eventuell auch mehr Feinstaub und NOx aus, was eventuell mehr Menschen tötet... aber weniger Menschen sind auch besser fürs Klima.


----------



## Threshold (3. Juni 2017)

Alreech schrieb:


> Der Diesel stößt weniger CO2 aus, und ist damit besser fürs Klima.
> Er stößt eventuell auch mehr Feinstaub und NOx aus, was eventuell mehr Menschen tötet... aber weniger Menschen sind auch besser fürs Klima.



Nützt doch nichts, wenn die Grenzwerte an den Motoren angepasst wird.
Eine Grenze und gut und die Automobilhersteller müssen sich dann ranhalten, diese Grenzen einzuhalten.
Aber aktuell ist es ja so, dass Merkel alles tut, damit die Grenzen weiterhin so lasch sind wie jetzt.
Verstehe einfach nicht, wieso Schulz nicht auch da zugreift -- aber er ist eben ein Feigling und will es sich nicht mit der Autolobby verscherzen.


----------



## Alreech (3. Juni 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Verstehe einfach nicht, wieso Schulz nicht auch da zugreift -- aber er ist eben ein Feigling und will es sich nicht mit der Autolobby verscherzen.


Automobilindustrie – Wikipedia

In der Automobilindustrie arbeiten direkt 750 000 Menschen, indirekt sind noch mehr davon abhängig.
Viele die dort arbeiten sind gewerkschaftlich organisiert, und viele sind wegen der Politik schwer angepisst.
Erst fördert die Politik Diesel wegen dem Klima, dann verteufelt sie den Diesel wegen den Stickoxide.

Wie genau wird es die Wahl von Schulz fördern wenn er es sich mit der Autolobby - also den Arbeitern bei VW, Audi, Ford, Opel, Daimler, BMW... verscherzt ?

Klar, für die SPD sind die Arbeiter als Wählergruppe nicht mehr relevant, da sind Beamte und Angestellte im Dienstleisungssektor wichtiger - aber um die Zielgruppe bemühen sich ja auch die Grünen.
Dem Lehrer der jeden Morgen mit dem Fahrrad oder den öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln zu seiner Arbeitsstelle kommt kann man eventuell noch beeindrucken wenn man sich mit der Automobillobby anlegt....


----------



## Oberst Klink (3. Juni 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Es gibt Dieselautos die stoßen mehr Schadstoffe ab, als so mancher LKW.
> Schau dich mal in Stuttgart um, nirgendwo wird häufiger mit Diesel gefahren, die Abgaswerte dort sind katastrophal.
> 
> Und woher kamen dann die Dokumente, die nachweislich schon 1997 existierten, die dem Gewehr keine Armeetauglichkeit bescheinigte?



Die hast du dir wohl aus dem Hut gezaubert.

Und wer in die Großstadt zieht, speziell nach Stuttgart, ist doch selbst schuld. Es gäbe gar kein Problem mit Dieselabgasen, wenn nicht jeder Volldepp meinte, in die Großstadt ziehen zu müssen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juni 2017)

Eigentlich ist es genau umgekehrt. Die wenigsten Stadtbewohner, die ich kenne, fahren regelmäßig größere Strecken mit dem Auto (eigentlich sind da nur die mein-Kind-kann-doch-nicht-zur-Schule-laufen-Muttis ein Problem). Wer den Stadtbewohnern die Luft verpesst sind die Arschllöcher, die schön im Grünen wohnen möchten UND alle Vorteile einer Großstadt nutzen möchten.


----------



## Seeefe (3. Juni 2017)

Dann müssten in den Städten die Parkplätze in den Nächten doch leer sein?


----------



## Alreech (3. Juni 2017)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Und wer in die Großstadt zieht, speziell nach Stuttgart, ist doch selbst schuld. Es gäbe gar kein Problem mit Dieselabgasen, wenn nicht jeder Volldepp meinte, in die Großstadt ziehen zu müssen.


Stuttgart ist speziell weil es in den sumpfigen Talkessel des Nessbachs gebaut wurde und die Gemeinden nördlich von Stuttgart eine Nordumfahrung verhindert haben.

Die wichtigsten Verbindungsstraßen der Region - die B10/B14/B27 gehen durch Stuttgart durch - und an diesen liegen auch die Stationen an denen die Grenzwerte (Neckarstraße, Rosensteintor) überschritten werden.
Google Maps

Das Stuttgarter S- und U-Bahnnetz ist zudem sehr gut darauf zugeschnitten Pendler in und aus der Stadt in die Vororte zu bringen da braucht man nicht unbedingt ein Auto. 
Problematisch wird es wenn man mit den öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln durch Stuttgart durch will.
Das bedeutet das man fast immer im Hauptbahnhof umsteigen muß, meistens ist man schneller wenn mit dem Auto durch Stuttgart durchfährt.
Dazu kommt noch der LKW Verkehr der aus dem Remstal, Bad Cannstatt, Fellbach, Untertürkheim, ect... kommt und nach Zuffenhausen, Feuerbach, Vaihingen oder Sindelfingen will - und wieder zurück... das sind nämlich zufällig die Industriegebiete die dafür sorgen das BaWü fett Kohle macht und Stuttgart nicht aussieht wie Berlin oder der Ruhrpott. 

Aber was den Verkehr angeht ist Stuttgart ja ziemlich speziell.
Das Stück Schloßgarten zwischen Omnibusbahnhof, Planetarium und Landespavilion war früher wegen den Dealern (Busbahnhof) den Strichern (Planetarium) und den Pennern berüchtigt (Landespavilion), dann wurden aber im Zug von S21 die schönen Bäume entdeckt.
Stuttgart wird eh in einer großen Katastrophe untergehen weil für S21 die Tunnel gebaut werden, während die Tunnel mit denen in den 70er die S- und U-Bahnen unter die Erde gebracht wurden dafür gesorgt haben das man als Pendler schneller durch Stuttgart durchkommt - ohne am Hauptbahnhof umsteigen zu müssen....
Spätestens dann hat sich das mit der Feinstaub und NOx Problematik erledigt.


----------



## Threshold (3. Juni 2017)

Alreech schrieb:


> Automobilindustrie – Wikipedia
> 
> In der Automobilindustrie arbeiten direkt 750 000 Menschen, indirekt sind noch mehr davon abhängig.
> Viele die dort arbeiten sind gewerkschaftlich organisiert, und viele sind wegen der Politik schwer angepisst.
> Erst fördert die Politik Diesel wegen dem Klima, dann verteufelt sie den Diesel wegen den Stickoxide.



Ich arbeite auch in der Automobilindustrie. Trotzdem kotzt es mich an, dass immer nur gekuscht wird.
VW hat beschissen und betrogen, aber keinen interessiert es. In den USA wurden sie auf Milliarden verklagt und verurteilt.
Hier passiert absolut nichts.
Man kann auch saubere, effiziente Autos bauen und damit eine gut laufende Wirtschaft am Laufen halten.
Aber wie das eben so ist mit großen Konzernen -- alle halten an dem fest, was sie haben und blocken alles, was das verändern könnte.
Und das wird auch irgendwann deren Untergang sein.
Ich erinnere da nur an Kodak oder Polaroid.
Kennt keiner mehr?
Tja, VW oder Audi wird auch bald nur noch Erinnerung sein.


----------



## azzih (3. Juni 2017)

Was erwartest du? Dobrindt ist ne Oberpfeife und primär eigentlich Lobbyist der Autoindustrie und  erst sekundär Verkehrsminister. Selten bei nem Politiker so deutlich zu sehn wie er nicht für die Wähler und Bevölkerung handelt, sondern für die Industrie.

Und wir reden ja nicht über kleinere Übertretungen und Verfehlungen von Herstellern, sondern VW beispielsweise hat bewusst kriminell gehandelt mit dem Ziel Prüfverfahren- und Ergebnisse zu manipulieren zum letztendlichen gesundheitlichen Schaden der Bürger. Bis heute ist meines Wissens kein Verantwortlicher belangt , keine Strafen verhängt und die Käufer nicht entschädigt worden. Und statt dies voranzutreiben tut Dobrindt noch sein möglichstes auf EU Ebene jegliche Sanktionen und schärferen Kontrollen zu sabotieren.


----------



## Threshold (3. Juni 2017)

Ich weiß -- das ist ja so erschreckend und niemand wills wie immer gewesen sein oder davon gewusst haben.
Normaler Weise müsste man den gesamten Vorstand und den Aufsichtsrat geschlossen in den Knast werfen.
Wie immer werden es die Arbeiter ausbaden müssen. Mit Kürzungen am Gehalt oder Entlassungen.

Daher hoffe ich, dass Unternehmen wie VW irgendwann in den Ruin laufen und gut.


----------



## der-sack88 (4. Juni 2017)

Spätestens, wenn uns die internationale Konkurrenz mit deutlich moderneren und saubereren Autos aus dem (internationalen) Markt drängt erledigt sich das von selbst. Wenn allein die Chinesen aus reinem Eigennutz und Notwendigkeit (siehe Smog in den Städten) technologisch Kreise um uns fahren und die Investitionen von Tesla sich bemerkbar machen und die endlich den Massenmarkt bedienen...

Aber hey, wir müssen auch die positiven Folgen des Klimawandels betrachten. Ich freu mich schon auf den Aufschrei des rechten Unionsflügels, wenn auf einmal um ein vielfaches mehr Flüchtlinge an der europäischen Grenzen stehen, wenn man deren Lebensgrundlage weiter zerstört, weil man selbst vom Klimawandel eventuell nicht ganz so hart getroffen ist. Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht was schlimmer ist: den Klimawandel gleich ganz zu ignorieren oder die Folgen zu sehen und trotzdem zu hoffen, dass man selbst die Ausnahme bildet, die sich in einer kaputten Welt ein paar wenige Rosinen herauspicken kann. Gerade nach dem Shitstorm den die Republikaner jetzt abgekommen finde ich es schon irgendwie mutig, quasi noch einen Schritt weiter gehen zu wollen.

Es sagt einiges über den Zustand der SPD aus, dass die gegen so eine Union nicht als haushoher Favorit gelten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juni 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Dann müssten in den Städten die Parkplätze in den Nächten doch leer sein?



Wenn du die Tiefgaragen von Gewerbegebäuden mitzählst sind die städtischen Parkplätze nachts auch deutlich leerer.
(In städtischen Wohngebieten schwankt es. Da hast du auf 20 Meter Straßenlänge effektiv acht Parkplätze, aber 24 Wohnungen a zwei Arbeitnehmer. Das 20% von denen doch mit dem Auto zur Arbeit fahren ist nicht ausgeschlossen und kann dafür sorgen, dass es tagsüber einen Tick leerer ist. Sehr viele Autos werden aber gar nicht täglich bewegt und ein zunehmend größerer Teil der Haushalte hat erst gar keins - geschweige denn zwei oder drei.)


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Juni 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...und ein zunehmend größerer Teil der Haushalte hat erst gar keins - geschweige denn zwei oder drei.)



Dafür hast du ja dann auf dem Land sehr oft die Situation das auf einen Haushalt mindestens 2 bis 3 Autos kommen. Aus dem Dorf meiner Eltern kenne ich sogar das Beispiel von 5 Autos bei einem Nachbar, da hat dann Mutter, Vater, Tochter und die 2 Söhne jeder jeweils ein eigenes Auto, das täglich benutzt wird, weil jeder halt sein eigenes Fahrtziel bezgl. Arbeit hat.
Eigentlich sind es sogar 6 Fahrzeuge, zählt man noch das Auto der Großeltern dazu, aber die fahren damit auch nur maximal 2-4 mal im Monat zum einkaufen, bewegen es also auch kaum...

Das ist halt das Problem, die Erwartung an extrem hohe Mobilität durch die Wirtschaft, sowie nicht vorhandene lokale Arbeitsplätze, in Verbindung mit quasi nicht vorhandenen öffentlichen Nahverkehr auf dem Land sorgt dafür das du täglich eine stinkende Blechlawine hast die morgens in die Städte rollt und abends wieder aus ihnen raus.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Juni 2017)

ruyven hat die Alternative doch schon genannt: Wenn man in der Stadt arbeitet halt auch dort wohnen. Abgesehen von vielleicht München und Düsseldorf geht das in DE doch preislich noch relativ gut.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Juni 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> ruyven hat die Alternative doch schon genannt: Wenn man in der Stadt arbeitet halt auch dort wohnen. Abgesehen von vielleicht München und Düsseldorf geht das in DE doch preislich noch relativ gut.



Wen diese Menschen alle in die Stadt ziehen sollen, bin ich mal gespannt wie lange es noch möglich ist hier Wohnraum zu finden, vor allem zu akzeptablen Preisen (die Preise sind in Berlin die letzten 2 Jahre laut Mietspiegel um ca. 14 - 17% gestiegen und werden die nässten Jahre vorraussichtlich weiter in diesem Maße steigen). 

In Berlin sind es täglich hunderttausende die in die Stadt pendeln um zu arbeiten.
Ich bezweifle das es wirklich eine Lösung wäre alle Menschen in die Städte ziehen zu lassen, somal du damit teilweise auf dem Land auch ganze Ortschaften entvölkern würdest.


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2017)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Aber hey, wir müssen auch die positiven Folgen des Klimawandels betrachten.



Ja, hab ich letztens auch gelesen.
Ist doch super. Der Klimawandel ist eh nicht mehr aufzuhalten, also vergessen wir alles und leben jetzt. 
Was danach kommt, ist sowieso unwichtig. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Dafür hast du ja dann auf dem Land sehr oft die Situation das auf einen Haushalt mindestens 2 bis 3 Autos kommen. Aus dem Dorf meiner Eltern kenne ich sogar das Beispiel von 5 Autos bei einem Nachbar, da hat dann Mutter, Vater, Tochter und die 2 Söhne jeder jeweils ein eigenes Auto, das täglich benutzt wird, weil jeder halt sein eigenes Fahrtziel bezgl. Arbeit hat.
> Eigentlich sind es sogar 6 Fahrzeuge, zählt man noch das Auto der Großeltern dazu, aber die fahren damit auch nur maximal 2-4 mal im Monat zum einkaufen, bewegen es also auch kaum...
> 
> Das ist halt das Problem, die Erwartung an extrem hohe Mobilität durch die Wirtschaft, sowie nicht vorhandene lokale Arbeitsplätze, in Verbindung mit quasi nicht vorhandenen öffentlichen Nahverkehr auf dem Land sorgt dafür das du täglich eine stinkende Blechlawine hast die morgens in die Städte rollt und abends wieder aus ihnen raus.



Und deswegen muss der öffentliche Nahverkehr deutlich ausgebaut werden.
Ich hab ja nichts dagegen, dass Leute aufm Land wohnen und dann zur Arbeit in die Stadt fahren -- das mache ich auch.
Nur wäre es sinnvoll, Pendelstationen einzurichten, wo du mit dem Auto heranfahren kannst und dann auf den öffentlichen Nahverkehr umsteigst.
Der bringt dich dann zu deinem Arbeitsplatz.
Ergo muss das Fahren in den Städten verteuert werden, dafür ist dann der öffentliche Nahverkehr gratis.
Das spart auch den Ärger mit den Fahrkarten und es gibt kein Schwarzfahren mehr. Man muss nicht mehr gucken, ob es Sonderkonditionen für genau diese Strecke gibt und sonst was.
Fällt alles weg.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Juni 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> ruyven hat die Alternative doch schon genannt: Wenn man in der Stadt arbeitet halt auch dort wohnen. Abgesehen von vielleicht München und Düsseldorf geht das in DE doch preislich noch relativ gut.


Düsseldorf geht auch klar, jedenfalls wenn du nicht direkt in Düsseldorf wohnst, aber es gibt genug Verbindungen z.B. von Krefeld, Neuss und dem Kreis Mettmann. 


Aber ja wir haben das grundsätzliche ja schon: 
Verkehr auf die Schiene! 

Man könnte Dörfer doch auch mit nen höheren Takt anbinden z.B. mit autonomen Schienenbussen. 
Klein, leicht was bedeutet, dass man die Strecken auch billiger bauen könnte.


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2017)

Deutschland ist eben ein Autoland.
Da wird mehr in das Straßennetz investiert als in den öffentlichen Nahverkehr.
Dann haben die Deutschen ein riesen Problem mit Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkungen auf der Autobahn.
Mir ist es auch nicht klar, wieso eine Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkung auf deutschen Autobahnen Arbeitsplätze kosten kann. 
Aber so Leute wie Dobrindt sind sowieso Lobby gesteuert und haben dazu auch keine Ahnung.
Sieht man ja gut, wie er die Autobahnmaut für Ausländer schön redet.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Juni 2017)

Das ist doch nichts was speziell Deutschlands Problem ist. 
Ja andere machen es besser, aber trotzdem nicht so gut wie es sein sollte. 
Wir brauchen ein Europaweit einheitliches Eisenbahnsystem mit einem einheitlichen Ticketsystem. 

Es darf nicht sein, dass ich wenn ich durch Deutschland fahre mit dem Auto deutlich billiger unterwegs bin als mit dem ICE. 


Und genau deswegen sollte man in die Politik gehen, weil man eine Idee hat.


----------



## der-sack88 (4. Juni 2017)

Kommt natürlich immer drauf an, wie flexibel man sein muss. Wenn man rechtzeitig bucht ist die Bahn konkurrenzlos günstig, gerade wenn man öfter unterwegs ist und sich eine Bahncard lohnt. Der Fernverkehr ist zumindest auf den Routen, auf denen ich zuletzt unterwegs war, verglichen mit dem Nahverkehr wirklich sehr angenehm. Ich muss z.B. diese Woche für einen Termin hin und zurück rund 1500km fahren und konnte erst letzte Woche buchen, trotzdem kostet es mich mit Bahncard 25 insgesamt nur ein viertel dessen, was allein der Sprit beim Auto kosten würde. Und ich kann ganz entspannt lesen, Musik hören, schlafen... anstatt mich mit den Psychos auf den deutschen Straßen rumärgern zu müssen.

Im Fernverkehr ist die Bahn mMn die schnellere, entspanntere und wesentlich günstigere Alternative zum Auto, wenn die Anbindung einigermaßen ok ist, man nicht darauf angewiesen ist von einem Tag auf den anderen zu buchen oder man mindestens zu dritt im Auto ist.

Wenn ich mir den Nahverkehr hier allerdings angucke... auf der anderen Seite ist es hier vollkommen egal, ob Bahn, Bus oder Auto. Die Zeit, die man durch die miesen Anbindungen verliert steht man auf der Straße im Stau. Ist im Grunde die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera. Am schnellsten ist man mit dem Fahrrad, zusätzlich macht man was für seine Gesundheit und kommt wacher an.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Juni 2017)

Du hast Recht und Unrecht zugleich. 
Alleine ist das kein Problem, aber wenn du mit 4 Personen fährst sieht es oft ganz anders aus im Fernverkehr. 
Der Fernverkehr ist okay und mit dem ICE 4 wird es noch besser, aber der Nahverkehr bleibt das Problem.
Und im Güterverkehr erst recht. 


Alleine wo ich heute fahren wollte, Dortmund-Iserlohn also zwischen 2 Verbänden. 
MVG und VRR zeigen keine Fahrpreise und die Bahn nur, wenn ich die Strecke mit dem IC fahre. 

Toll oder?


----------



## Seeefe (4. Juni 2017)

Wenn man selten mit dem Zug fährt, machen es einem die ganzen unterschiedlichen Verbände nicht gerade leicht.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Juni 2017)

Jep und grade in NRW wo sich das so überschneidet. 
Man sollte ernsthaft überlegen die Verbände landesweit zu machen statt x verschiedene pro Bundesland.


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2017)

Die Bundesländer werden auf ihr Privileg pochen und keinerlei Macht abgeben.
Sieht man ja gut am Bildungssystem.
Wozu gibt es eigentlich ein Bundesbildungsministerium, wenn Bildung Ländersache ist?
Wozu brauchen wir pro Bundesland ein Verfassungsschutz?
Wo die sich sowieso nur alle gegenseitig bespitzeln ohne voneinander zu wissen?
Wir haben schon ein BKA, das sollte mal mehr Befugnisse bekommen, dann kann man den Verfassungsschutz einmotten.


----------



## Seeefe (4. Juni 2017)

Nur mal aus Wikipedia: 

"Die Aufgaben des BMBF sind vielfältig. Zum einen ist das BMBF maßgeblich für die Gesetzgebung in verschiedenen Bereichen verantwortlich. Dazu gehört primär der Bereich der außerschulischen beruflichen Bildung und Weiterbildung und der Ausbildungsförderung. Zum anderen fördert das BMBF durch finanzielle Mittel Forschung in allen Bereichen der Wissenschaft. Daneben werden der wissenschaftliche Nachwuchs sowie der internationale Austausch in der Ausbildung oder Weiterbildung oder dem Studium gefördert. Nicht zuletzt finanziert das BMBF das BAföG seit 2015 alleine (ohne die Länder).[7] Das Budget des BMBF (Einzelplan 30) beträgt im Jahr 2014 etwa 14 Milliarden Euro.[8] Der Etat ist der viertgrößte aller Bundesministerien. Er ist etwa doppelt so groß wie der des Entwicklungsministeriums und umfasst etwa zwei Fünftel des Etats für Verteidigung.[9] Davon sind 10 % für das BAföG vorgesehen, der Verwaltungsanteil beträgt etwa 2 %."

Vor allem wenn es um internationale Dinge geht, stoßen Länderbehörden schnell an ihre Grenzen.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Juni 2017)

@Threshold
Keine Ahnung wie du plötzlich darauf kommst. 
Ich hab von einem Verkehrsbund pro Bundesland gesprochen, im Moment hat jedes Land mehrere.


----------



## Gast20170724 (4. Juni 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich hab von einem Verkehrsbund pro Bundesland gesprochen, im Moment hat jedes Land mehrere.



Hier muss ich leider Klugscheißer spielen und dem widersprechen. In Hamburg, und den umliegenden Landkreisen, gibt es mit dem HVV, dem ältesten Verkehrsverbund der Welt, einen einzigen Verkehrsverbund.
Und die Ticket gelten auch für die Deutsche Bahn für Fahrten im Bereich des HVV.


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> @Threshold
> Keine Ahnung wie du plötzlich darauf kommst.
> Ich hab von einem Verkehrsbund pro Bundesland gesprochen, im Moment hat jedes Land mehrere.



Ich würde das nicht mal aufs Bundesland begrenzen.
Da muss ich nur Ulm und Neu-Ulm anschauen, die nur von der Donau getrennt werden, aber letztendlich ist es eine Stadt.
Wichtig ist meiner Meinung, dass du eine Grundlage schaffst, damit der öffentliche Nahverkehr besser akzeptiert wird.
Dazu zählen nicht nur moderne Fahrzeuge mit Wlan, dann muss man auf Behinderte eingehen -- ich kenne keinen Rollstuhlfahrer, der im Bus hockt -- Mitnahme ist so eine Sache.
Natürlich ist Sicherheit ebenso ein Thema. Bus Marschalls oder so. 
Die Autos müssen aus den Innenstädten verschwinden und dann hast du Platz für viele Busse, U-Bahnen und sowas.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Juni 2017)

Also bei uns haben alle Busse eine Rampe für Rollstühle und die hab ich auch schon oft genug im Einsatz gesehen. 
Was zumindest hier im Bergischen den Individualverkehr tatsächlich geradezu revolutioniert sind die E-Bikes, damit sind halt Strecken in nem Tempo als Pendler möglich welche man sonst nur gut trainiert und voll verschwitzt schaffen würde. Gut, stattdessen die alten Bahntrasse wieder mit S-Bahnen zu befahren hätte wohl noch mehr vom Auto wechseln lassen, wäre aber auch eine deutlich größere Investition gewesen.
Aber warum sind E-Autos eigentlich subventioniert und E-Zweiräder (gerne auch die ohne Pedale) nicht, zumindest wenn sie nachweislich zum Pendeln benutzt werden? Da wäre Mal ein einfaches Öko-Ziel für alle Parteien.


----------



## Seeefe (4. Juni 2017)

Das wäre doch immerhin etwas. Die 1 Millionen E-Fahrzeuge schafft man ja bei weitem nicht mehr, aber vielleicht 1 Millionen Pedelacs? Die Akkus kann man schön zu Hause aufladen und man muss nicht mit 4000€ subventionieren


----------



## Olstyle (5. Juni 2017)

Och 100% Subvention hätte schon was für sich XD (zeigt aber im Vergleich auch was für Summen da in die E-Autos gesteckt werden).


----------



## Threshold (5. Juni 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Aber warum sind E-Autos eigentlich subventioniert und E-Zweiräder (gerne auch die ohne Pedale) nicht, zumindest wenn sie nachweislich zum Pendeln benutzt werden? Da wäre Mal ein einfaches Öko-Ziel für alle Parteien.



Weil die Automobil Industrie alles arme Schlucker sind, die praktisch am Hungertuch nagen. 
Die musst du mit staatlichen Geldern fördern, damit sie überhaupt mal Elektrofahrzeuge entwickelt, denn von selbst machen sie das ja nicht. 
Ich hab da echt Mitleid mit der armen, gescholtenen Automobil Industrie, du nicht?


----------



## Alreech (12. Juni 2017)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Spätestens, wenn uns die internationale Konkurrenz mit deutlich moderneren und saubereren Autos aus dem (internationalen) Markt drängt erledigt sich das von selbst. Wenn allein die Chinesen aus reinem Eigennutz und Notwendigkeit (siehe Smog in den Städten) technologisch Kreise um uns fahren und die Investitionen von Tesla sich bemerkbar machen und die endlich den Massenmarkt bedienen...


Welche Internationale Konkurrenz soll das bitte schön sein ?

Fiat-Chrysler, Peugeot, Renault, GM-Opel, Ford bieten vor allem Autos für den Massenmarkt an und machen kaum Gewinne.
Daimler, BMW, Audi, VW, Porsche und Tesla verkaufen vor allem Autos der Mittel- und Oberklasse.

Die besten Chancen sehe ich da noch bei Toyota mit den Hybridfahrzeugen...
Der Smog bei den Chinesen kommt übrigen meistens von den Kohlkraftwerken und der Industrie, nicht vom Verkehr.
Um den Smog in den deutschen Städten zu bekämpfen hat man ab den 60er moderne Kohlekraftwerke und AKWs gebaut und die Brikettöfen in den Wohnungen durch Gas- oder Nachspeicheröfen bzw Zentralheizungen ersetzt.

Funny Fact über VW: der Konzern gehört zu 21% dem Staat Niedersachsen und im Aufsichtsrat sitzen neben den Vertretern von Niedersachsen auch die Gewerkschaften. Von denen hat natürlich keiner was vom Betrug mitbekommen...


----------



## Kaimikaze (19. Juni 2017)

Nach dem Parteitag der Linken ist eine weitere Legislaturperiode mit Merkel als Kanzlerin besiegelt. Obwohl Rot-Rot-Grün nur geringe Chancen gehabt hätte, hat neben einigen Eckpunkten des Parteiprogramms (Nato abschaffen, Geheimdienste auflösen) Wagenknechts Abschlussrede alle Türen zugeschlagen. Da kam der Einfluss ihres Lebensgefährten stark zum Vorschein: Reden aber nicht Handeln. Die Linken können und wollen keine Regierungsverantwortung übernehmen, sie brauchen Merkel und Co. als Feindbild, damit sie von den Hinterbänken ihre Anfragen stellen und Schwafeln können. Wer Merkel wirklich weghaben und etwas verändern will, der muss dann auch alles dransetzen und Kompromisse eingehen - und darf nicht selbstgefällig daherquatschen. 

Also: Nochmal Merkel, nur mit wem ist die Frage. Tschüss Schulz!

Den Spitzensteuersatz finde ich interessant: Dann sähe man in deutschen Fussballstadien wieder Spieler aus der Region und die Bundesliga wäre innerhalb eines Jahrzehnts völlig bedeutungslos.  Gut dass ich kein Fussball gucke.


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2017)

Ich hoffe ja inzwischen, dass die Afd besonders stark wird, damit es zu keiner schwarz gelben Koalition kommt. 
Ja, so schlimm ist es inzwischen bei mir -- auf Rechtspopulisten hoffen. 

Die Grünen sind ja auch meilenweit von dem entfernt, was sie denken zu kriegen.
Die SPD wird die üblichen 25-27% kriegen.


----------



## Sparanus (19. Juni 2017)

Schulz hätte vor der BTW Bundeskanzler werden müssen bzw er hätte ew versuchen müssen,wie ich es schon gesagt hab. 
Jetzt hat RRG die Mehrheit, nach der BTW nicht mehr.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juni 2017)

Kaimikaze schrieb:


> Nach dem Parteitag der Linken ist eine weitere Legislaturperiode mit Merkel als Kanzlerin besiegelt. Obwohl Rot-Rot-Grün nur geringe Chancen gehabt hätte, hat neben einigen Eckpunkten des Parteiprogramms (Nato abschaffen, Geheimdienste auflösen) Wagenknechts Abschlussrede alle Türen zugeschlagen. Da kam der Einfluss ihres Lebensgefährten stark zum Vorschein: Reden aber nicht Handeln. Die Linken können und wollen keine Regierungsverantwortung übernehmen, sie brauchen Merkel und Co. als Feindbild, damit sie von den Hinterbänken ihre Anfragen stellen und Schwafeln können. Wer Merkel wirklich weghaben und etwas verändern will, der muss dann auch alles dransetzen und Kompromisse eingehen - und darf nicht selbstgefällig daherquatschen.
> 
> Also: Nochmal Merkel, nur mit wem ist die Frage. Tschüss Schulz!
> 
> Den Spitzensteuersatz finde ich interessant: Dann sähe man in deutschen Fussballstadien wieder Spieler aus der Region und die Bundesliga wäre innerhalb eines Jahrzehnts völlig bedeutungslos.  Gut dass ich kein Fussball gucke.



Hättens die Linken nicht abgeschossen, hättens die Grünen gemacht...
Alle Welt kritisiert sie wegen mangelnden Umsetzungsplänen und mangelndem Vertrauen in die Beständigkeit des Spitzenpersonals und was machen? Die beschließen noch realitätsfernere Ziele und betonen gleichzeitig den Willen, regieren zu wollen  
Irgendwie herrscht links der Union irgendwie gerade ein Unterbietungswettkampf.


----------



## Amon (19. Juni 2017)

Wobei die Union ja mittlerweile so weit links ist dass sie da fröhlich mit mischt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Wobei die Union ja mittlerweile so weit links ist dass sie da fröhlich mit mischt.



Die ist ja hin und her gerissen.
Einerseits sind die linken Wähler Wähler, die man gerne behalten würde.
Andererseits sind viele Unionswähler auch zur Afd gegangen.
Vor allem die CSU macht hier Druck. Im Herbst 2018 sind in Bayern Wahlen und die CSU ist jetzt schon auf Stimmenfang rechtsaußen.


----------



## Amon (19. Juni 2017)

Ich erinnere an Franz Josef Strauß...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Ich erinnere an Franz Josef Strauß...



Ja -- rechts von mir ist die Wand. 
Ich will gar nicht wissen, wie viele Nazis die Union nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg integrieren musste.


----------



## Amon (19. Juni 2017)

Die CDU hat nach dem Krieg die größte Anzahl derer mit NSDAP Parteibuch aufgenommen. Aber die waren ja eh noch überall. In den Parteien, bei der Justiz, Polizei, Verwaltung, bis runter zum Bürgermeister eines 1000 Seelen Kaffs. Waren ja aber auch keine anderen da.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Die CDU hat nach dem Krieg die größte Anzahl derer mit NSDAP Parteibuch aufgenommen. Aber die waren ja eh noch überall. In den Parteien, bei der Justiz, Polizei, Verwaltung, bis runter zum Bürgermeister eines 1000 Seelen Kaffs. Waren ja aber auch keine anderen da.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Und gleichzeitig der Linke vorwerfen, dass da noch ein paar alte SED Hasen drin hocken.


----------



## Amon (19. Juni 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und gleichzeitig der Linke vorwerfen, dass da noch ein paar alte SED Hasen drin hocken.


Die aber auch noch die gleichen Ziele verfolgen. Nicht dass ich jetzt abstreiten will dass die alten Nazis das nicht damals auch getan haben, aber das wurde Gott sei dank ja verhindert.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2017)

Und die alten SED Hasen werden genauso wenig die DDR wieder kriegen wie einige bei der AFD die Grenzen von 1943.


----------



## Amon (20. Juni 2017)

Es ging ja eher um den Grenzverlauf von 1938 damals und da waren einige Politiker doch überrascht wie es dann 1990 kam. 😉 Und ich denke dass keiner bei der AfD unbedingt am Grenzverlauf rütteln will außer der ultra rechte Flügel um Björn Hoecke den ich auch nicht unbedingt haben muss.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sparanus (20. Juni 2017)

Die Frage nach dem Grenzverlauf stellt sich nicht mehr weil die Deutsche Bevölkerung vertrieben wurde. 

Wer die Grenzen von 1938 will, muss damit rechnen, dass er damit nur mehr Multi Kulti bekommt.


----------



## Amon (20. Juni 2017)

Ich nehme lieber 1 Millionen Polen als hunderttausend Steinzeit Muslime.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaimikaze (21. Juni 2017)

Vielleicht können sich die Parlamentarier und Spitzenkandidaten vor der Wahl ein paar Tipps für das soziale Profil des Parteiprogramms vom neuen Fahrpersonal holen:

Fahrdienst: 100 Bundestag-Chauffeure arbeiten als Minijobber

Für mich ist das ebenso unfassbar, wie die 1-Euro Jobs an sich. Moderne Sklaven fahren die ausgesorgt habenden Sorgenlosen durch die Gegend. Ich könnte kotzen.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Juni 2017)

Kaimikaze schrieb:


> Vielleicht können sich die Parlamentarier und Spitzenkandidaten vor der Wahl ein paar Tipps für das soziale Profil des Parteiprogramms vom neuen Fahrpersonal holen:
> 
> Fahrdienst: 100 Bundestag-Chauffeure arbeiten als Minijobber
> 
> Für mich ist das ebenso unfassbar, wie die 1-Euro Jobs an sich. Moderne Sklaven fahren die ausgesorgt habenden Sorgenlosen durch die Gegend. Ich könnte kotzen.



Dann tu dir lieber nicht die Zahlen zum Reinigungspersonal in Regierungseinrichtungen an.
Was da gedrückt und gezahlt wird ist nicht wesentlich bessser.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juni 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja -- rechts von mir ist die Wand.
> Ich will gar nicht wissen, wie viele Nazis die Union nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg integrieren musste.



Wieso "integrieren"? 




Kaimikaze schrieb:


> Vielleicht können sich die Parlamentarier und Spitzenkandidaten vor der Wahl ein paar Tipps für das soziale Profil des Parteiprogramms vom neuen Fahrpersonal holen:
> 
> Fahrdienst: 100 Bundestag-Chauffeure arbeiten als Minijobber
> 
> Für mich ist das ebenso unfassbar, wie die 1-Euro Jobs an sich. Moderne Sklaven fahren die ausgesorgt habenden Sorgenlosen durch die Gegend. Ich könnte kotzen.



Dass das im Falle des Bundestages so ist, ist die banale Folge einer eigentlich richtigen Gesetzeslage: Öffentliche Aufträge sind auszuschreiben und so kostengünstig wie möglich umzusetzen. Wenn der Bundestag das doppelte zahlen würde, würde und das alle mehr kosten - und mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit trotzdem nicht ein Cent mehr bei den Fahrern landen. Niedriglohn bekommt man nicht weg, in dem staatliche Einrichtungen mehr Geld ausgeben. Da muss man gegen Zeitarbeit, Kündigungsfristen verlängern und Sozialabgaben vom unteren Ende reduzieren.

P.S.: Minijob hat nichts mit 1-Euro-Job zu tun.


----------



## Alreech (23. Juni 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und die alten SED Hasen werden genauso wenig die DDR wieder kriegen wie einige bei der AFD die Grenzen von 1943.



Momentan sind es eher die Grünen die vom Lebensraum im Osten träumen:
Grunen-Chefin im EU-Parlament: Ska Keller: Die EU darf keine Neben-Nato werden


----------



## Kaimikaze (24. Juni 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> P.S.: Minijob hat nichts mit 1-Euro-Job zu tun.



Da hast Du natürlich vollkommen recht, offenbar hatte ich vor Wut bereits ein Stück aus meinem Schreibtisch gebissen und war nicht mehr aufnahmefähig.
Viel besser macht es das allerdings auch nicht in meinen Augen.


----------



## OField (26. Juni 2017)

Alreech schrieb:


> Momentan sind es eher die Grünen die vom Lebensraum im Osten träumen:
> Grunen-Chefin im EU-Parlament: Ska Keller: Die EU darf keine Neben-Nato werden


Aha und wo genau liest du das im Interview heraus? Die Frau will nicht, dass die EU militärisch aufrüstet, also mal exakt das Gegenteil deiner Aussage.


----------



## Amon (27. Juni 2017)

Wohl der falsche Artikel. Die Frau hat vorgeschlagen man solle doch syrische Dörfer in den östlichen EU Ländern aufbauen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Juni 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Wohl der falsche Artikel. Die Frau hat vorgeschlagen man solle doch syrische Dörfer in den östlichen EU Ländern aufbauen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Und für B'90 die Grünen bauen wir dann Dörfer in Afrika.


----------



## Alreech (28. Juni 2017)

OField schrieb:


> Aha und wo genau liest du das im Interview heraus? Die Frau will nicht, dass die EU militärisch aufrüstet, also mal exakt das Gegenteil deiner Aussage.


Da raus:


> *Sie schlagen vor, größere Flüchtlingsgruppen zusammen in ein Land zu schicken – beispielsweise ein ganzes syrisches Dorf nach Lettland. Glauben Sie ernsthaft, dass die Osteuropäer da mitmachen?*
> 
> Die Idee mit dem syrischen Dorf ist ja nur eine Möglichkeit, die man nutzen könnte. Zum Beispiel, wenn Flüchtlinge nicht alleine in ein Land gehen wollen, wo es sonst keine Flüchtlinge gibt. Menschen gehen gerne dahin, wo schon Landsleute leben, das macht die Integration und die Aufnahme einfacher. Die Weigerung von Tschechien und anderen Staaten, Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen, verstößt gegen EU-Recht. Deshalb hat die EU-Kommission ja ein Verfahren gegen diese Länder wegen Verstoß gegen den EU-Vertrag eingeleitet.



Ich finde die Idee mit dem syrischen Dorf gut.
Der Syrer - z.B. aus Aleppo oder Damaskus - kann sich ja bestimmt nichts schöneres vorstellen als in Lettland auf einem Dorf zu Hausen. 
Die weiten lettischen Wälder in denen es noch Wölfe gibt, das Klima, keine Großstadt weit und breit - wer würde das nicht mögen ?
In so einem Dorf gibt es auch immer was zu tun, der Syrer könnte z.B. zur Selbstversorgung Kartoffeln, Reis oder Mais oder wovon die sie auch immer ernähren anbauen.
Vor allem das alle aus dem Dorf - ob sie nun Islamisten, Assadanhänger oder Christen sind sich dann nacher im gleichen Dorf wiederfinden würde auch zur Versöhnung des syrischen Volkes beitragen.

Ich sehe allerdings zwei Problem, für die ich aber auch schon Lösungen habe.
1.) eventuell möchten die Syrer gar nicht in ein Dorf in der lettischen Einöde sondern lieber nach Berlin.
Kein Problem, Zaun aussen rum, lettische Soldaten als Wache und gut ist.  

2.) eventuell wollen die Letten ja gar keine islamischen Siedler in Lettland oder wie ihr kleine komische Land heist aufnehmen.
Kein Problem, wir machen denen klar wer der Herr im gemeinsamen europäischen Haus ist.
Kleiner Tip: fängt mit Deut an und hört mit schland auf.
Wir müssen nur an den Briten ein ordentliches Exempel statuieren damit die restlichen EU-Mitgliedsländer gar nicht erst auf den Gedanken kommen eventuell auszutreten.
Zur Not müssen wir den Osteuropäern eben damit drohen das wir aus der NATO austreten wenn sie nicht spuren.
Mal schauen ob sie dann immer noch große Töne spucken.
Damit die Russen nicht beunruhigt sind können wir ja einen Frieden und Freundschaftsvertrag abschließen bei dem wir z.B. die berechtigten Ansprüche Russlands - z.B. als regionale Vormacht im Baltikum und Osteuropa - anerkennen.

Mit rechten Parteien wie der CDU/CSU wird das alles nicht zu machen sein, aber mit den Grünen sollte das schon klappen  !


----------



## Amon (28. Juni 2017)

Rechte Parteien wie CDU/CSU?! Hast du die letzten beiden Jahre gepennt? Die CDU ist mittlerweile so weit links dass sie der Ex SED Konkurrenz machen kann.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gast20170724 (28. Juni 2017)

Inwiefern ist die CDU links? Z.B die Ehe für alle ist bis heute von ihr verhindert worden und sie fährt immer noch einen wirtschaftsfreundlichen Kurs. Ich glaube, dass die SPD (vor allem wegen der Agenda2010) und mit ihnen die Grünen nach rechts gerutscht sind. 

Die Aufnahme von Flüchtlingen hat in meinen Augen nichts mit rechts oder links zu tun, sondern mit Grund- und Menschenrechten.


----------



## Leob12 (28. Juni 2017)

Höllisch weit links. Vor allem Horst Seehofer...

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Juni 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Höllisch weit links. Vor allem Horst Seehofer...



Wie kann ich als Nichtbayer diesen Mann bzw. seine Partei wählen? Richtig, gar nicht. Dann bleibt nur noch die CDU, die die konservative Seite längst begraben hat. Man vergleiche mal das CDU Programm 2005 mit dem jetzigen.


----------



## OField (28. Juni 2017)

Alreech schrieb:


> Da raus


Ah, ich dachte du spielst mit dem Satz auf einen möglichen Konflikt mit Russland an.


----------



## Seeefe (28. Juni 2017)

Wenn ich, auch aus meiner eigenen Familiengeschichte, eins gelernt habe, dann das die Konzentration von ausländischen Menschen auf einem Punkt nicht förderlich für die Integration ist. 

Von wem sollen Werte, Sprache, Regeln, etc. abgeschaut werden, wenn man unter sich bleibt?

Genau so ein Problem haben wir mittlerweile mit der 3./4. Generation der Gastarbeiterkinder bei uns in NRW. Deutsch besucht man da in manchen Vierteln für fast nichts mehr.


----------



## Alreech (28. Juni 2017)

OField schrieb:


> Ah, ich dachte du spielst mit dem Satz auf einen möglichen Konflikt mit Russland an.


Oh Nein, die Konflikte mit Russland kommen ja vor allem durch die ständigen Provokationen der Osteuropäer zustande.

Gerade hier bietet es sich ja an das Deutschland vermehrt auf die berechtigten Interessen Russlands eingeht und dafür sorgt das die Osteurpäer nicht aus der Reihe tanzen.
Dazu muß man denen aber erst klarmachen das sie sich an EU Recht halten müssen, zur Not in dem die EU syrische Dörfer in Lettland errichtet, egal ob das die Letten oder Syrer wollen.


----------



## Gast20170724 (29. Juni 2017)

Alreech schrieb:


> Oh Nein, die Konflikte mit Russland kommen ja vor allem durch die ständigen Provokationen der Osteuropäer zustande.



Provokationen der Osteuropäer? Sind die Letten mit ein paar Panzern in Russland eingefallen und die Russen konnten sie erst kurz vor Moskau stoppen?
Oder beziehst du dich auf deren NATO und EU Beitritt? Dabei gibt es doch ein Selbstbestimmungsrecht der Völker, was bedeutet, dass die Osteuropäer Organisationen betreten und verlassen können, ob und wann sie wollen.


----------



## Amon (29. Juni 2017)

Da gabs aber mal sowas wie das Abkommen zur Nato Ost Erweiterung.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Da gabs aber mal sowas wie das Abkommen zur Nato Ost Erweiterung.



Hat Lettland das unterschrieben?


----------



## Amon (29. Juni 2017)

Nein, Lettland hat das natürlich nicht unterschrieben da es zu dem Zeitpunkt kein Mitglied der Nato war. Aber dass sich Russland natürlich sorgen macht weil die Nato mittlerweile bis an die russische Grenze reicht ist ja wohl verständlich.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Poulton (29. Juni 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> ber dass sich Russland natürlich sorgen macht weil die Nato mittlerweile bis an die russische Grenze reicht ist ja wohl verständlich.


Mittlerweile? Durch das Gründungsmitglied Norwegen schon seit 1949.


----------



## Amon (29. Juni 2017)

Ist halt jetzt Grenzerweitert.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Nein, Lettland hat das natürlich nicht unterschrieben da es zu dem Zeitpunkt kein Mitglied der Nato war. Aber dass sich Russland natürlich sorgen macht weil die Nato mittlerweile bis an die russische Grenze reicht ist ja wohl verständlich.



Russland hätte ja auch der Nato beitreten können.
Jedem Land steht es frei, in ein Bündnis einzutreten.


----------



## Adi1 (30. Juni 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hat Lettland das unterschrieben?



Naja, die baltischen Staaten sind im letzten Jahrhundert

schon mehrfach anektiert, überfallen/besetzt worden

Als erstes kamen die Russen, dann wir, und danach für eine Ewigkeit wieder die Russen 

Kein Wunder, das sie sich an das westliche Militärbündnis binden

Die Konflikte in der Ukraine und um die Krim, schüren doch Ängste


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2017)

Wenn ich in Lettland oder so lebe und sehe, was die Russen in der Ukraine machen, würde ich mir auch Gedanken machen.
Das gleiche machen ja auch die Polen. Die leben zwischen zwei Staaten, die sie schon mal aufteilen wollten.
Dass ich mir da den Schutz bzw. die Hilfe von Staaten suche, die das bisher noch nicht gemacht haben, ist einleuchtend.

Und, wie gesagt, die Länder können sich jedem Bündnis anschließen, das sie wollen und für sie sinnvoll ist.


----------



## Adi1 (30. Juni 2017)

Naja, das habe gleiche habe ich doch schon vor die gepostet


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Naja, das habe gleiche habe ich doch schon vor die gepostet



Na ja, Schulz hat letztens noch gesagt, dass die SPD im Herbst stärkste Partei wird und er dann Kanzler wird.
Keine Ahnung, was er da genommen hat.


----------



## Adi1 (30. Juni 2017)

Was der geraucht hat,

aber unsere Mutti macht das schon


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2017)

Die Union liegt aktuell bei 40%.
Wenn die FDP hoch reingeht, wird es wieder schwarz gelb.
Und wir wissen ja, was das letzte Mal bei raus gekommen ist.


----------



## Adi1 (30. Juni 2017)

Das wird so einfach weitergehen

Die Mutti machts, und kann sich aussuchen mit wem


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juni 2017)

Ein Journalist meinte letztens in irgendeiner Politik Talkshow, dass die Deutschen, unausgesprochen, am liebsten eine ewige Groko hätten.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2017)

Da kannst du mal sehen, wie wenig Ahnung Journalisten haben.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Juli 2017)

Warum wenig Ahnung? 
Die Alternativen sind Schwarz Gelb und RRG und wo sind die beiden Möglichkeiten wirklich beliebt? 

Wie gesagt unausgesprochen. Persönlich bin ich für ein System mit wechselnden Mehrheiten.


----------



## Amon (1. Juli 2017)

Man könnte ja auch demokratisch sein und die AfD nicht von vorne heraus ausschließen. Aber jede neue politische Bewegung ist ja eine Gefahr für die eigene Macht und muss bekämpft werden. Die Grünen hat man damals als Spinner abgetan, hat nicht funktioniert, also macht man die AfD jetzt gleich zu Nazis weil das ja immer zieht.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juli 2017)

Die CDU schließt die Linken genau so aus, ist also keine Sonderbehandlung der AfD


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Warum wenig Ahnung?
> Die Alternativen sind Schwarz Gelb und RRG und wo sind die beiden Möglichkeiten wirklich beliebt?



Nur weil schwarz gelb und rot rot grün unbeliebt sind, bedeutet das doch nicht automatisch, dass die große Koalition beliebt ist.
Rot rot grün hat ja aktuell eine Mehrheit im Bund. Man hätte sich halt nur einigen müssen.
Und dem Wähler ist es letztendlich eh egal, ob Merkel oder Schulz am Ende am Ruder sind, die Politik, die sie bekommen, ist wieder die gleiche.
Hatte ja man beim Wechsel von Kohl auf Schröder gesehen.
Die Politik, die sich der Kohl nicht getraut hat, hat der Schröder voll durchgezogen.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Juli 2017)

In Deutschlands wird keine Koalition jemals wirklich beliebt sein. 

Zu deiner RRG Anmerkung hab ich bereits 2 mal was geschrieben...


----------



## Kaimikaze (2. Juli 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Alternativen sind Schwarz Gelb und RRG und wo sind die beiden Möglichkeiten wirklich beliebt?
> 
> Wie gesagt unausgesprochen. Persönlich bin ich für ein System mit wechselnden Mehrheiten.



Ich tippe im Herbst auf Schwarz-Grün-Gelb, die CDU sehe ich nicht bei 40%, aber auf Umfragen gebe ich eh gar nichts mehr.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Die CDU schließt die Linken genau so aus, ist also keine Sonderbehandlung der AfD



Die passen aber auch hinten und vorne nicht zusammen, CDU und AFD hingegen haben einige Schnittmengen, die AFD macht teilweise die Politik welche die CDU unter Kohl auch gemacht hat, der hätte z.B. keine sperrangelweiten offenen Grenzen geduldet. Damals gab es noch Unterschiede, heute ist dies längst der politischen Gleichschaltung und dem Konsenswahn (der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner wird als große politische Errungenschaft verkauft) zum Opfer gefallen.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Juli 2017)

Ja Richard 43


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2017)

Kaimikaze schrieb:


> Die passen aber auch hinten und vorne nicht zusammen, CDU und AFD hingegen haben einige Schnittmengen, die AFD macht teilweise die Politik welche die CDU unter Kohl auch gemacht hat, der hätte z.B. keine sperrangelweiten offenen Grenzen geduldet. Damals gab es noch Unterschiede, heute ist dies längst der politischen Gleichschaltung und dem Konsenswahn (der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner wird als große politische Errungenschaft verkauft) zum Opfer gefallen.



Guckt man sich nur die Wirtschaftspolitik an, haben CDU und FDP da die meisten Überschneidungen mit der Afd.
Und wenn man Seehofers Spruch glauben schenken kann, dass es mit ihm nur einen Koalitionsvertrag gibt, wenn es eine Obergrenze gibt, werden die anderen Punkte auch noch Klärbar sein.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Juli 2017)

Hat jemand Schulz jüngst vorgestellten 10-Punkte Plan für Deutschland verfolgt?

Ich muss ja sagen das Bürgeportal, wo man dann online auch endlich mal seinen Personalausweis beantragen könnte wäre ja schon wirklich mal ein gewaltiger Fortschritt, zumindest für Berliner, wo man inzwischen nur noch mit Termin in ein Bürgeramt kommt und die Wartezeit für einen Termin 3 bis 4 Monate beträgt, wirklich kein Witz!
Man wartet in Berlin 3 bis 4 Monate wen man etwas in einem Bürgeramt erledigen muss.

Ansonsten ist da unter den Punkten auch nur viel blabla, Bildungsallianz, viel leere Luft, genauso im Grunde wie seine Innovationsallianz mit der Indurstrie die durchscheinen lässt das es im Grunde um Subventionen für die sich im Strukturwandel befindende "arme" Autoindustrie geht...
Solidarischere Flüchtlingspolitik in der EU will er durchsetzen und wer nicht solidarisch Flüchtlinge aufnehme soll Konsequenzen spüren...
Glaube kaum das Länder wie Ungarn, oder Polen sich da von einem Schulz als deutschen Kanzler mit solchen Worten beeindrucken lassen. 

Am Ende ist es wie gesagt auch nur viel heiße Luft und das einzige wo er wirklich konkret eine Verbesserung ankündigt ist im Grunde das Deutschlandportal mit dem Perso.

Bundestagswahl 2017: Martin Schulz hat einen Zehn-Punkte-Plan fur Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2017)

Aber immerhin hat er was.
Merkel will ja erst nach der Wahl sagen, was sie machen will.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Juli 2017)

Die CDU hat doch Vollbeschäftigung beschlossen, ein größeres Versprechen kann man kaum machen. Nur der Plan dazu fehlt. Aber wer braucht schon einen Plan wenn er ein Ziel hat?


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2017)

Das hat die CDU damals schon mit der FPD beschlossen und bisher sehe ich keine Vollbeschäftigung. 
Andererseits meint die Union vielleicht auch Vollbeschäftigung im Niedriglohnsektor.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Juli 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die CDU hat doch Vollbeschäftigung beschlossen, ein größeres Versprechen kann man kaum machen. *Nur der Plan dazu fehlt*. Aber wer braucht schon einen Plan wenn er ein Ziel hat?





Threshold schrieb:


> Das hat die CDU damals schon mit der FPD beschlossen und bisher sehe ich keine Vollbeschäftigung.
> *Andererseits meint die Union vielleicht auch Vollbeschäftigung im Niedriglohnsektor.*



Natürlich meint die CDU das. Die Pläne dafür hat doch Frank-Jürgen Weise von der CDU schon angerissen, wie man sich das mit der Vollbeschäftigung vorstellt und erreichen will. 
Jeder der langzeitarbeitslos für eine Zeit X wird (4 Jahre war glaube von die rede) soll künftig für durch den Staat subventionierte und auch teilweise geschaffene Arbeitsstellen verpflichtet werden können, wo er auf Mindestlohnbasis arbeiten muss!

Im Grundedas gleiche was die AfD ja auch schon gefordert hat, Arbeitslose zur Arbeit zwingen um Leistungen zu bekommen. 

Anders wäre heute Vollarbeit auch garnicht mehr zu erreichen.
Allerdings kommuniziert man diesen Plan natürlich aktuell bei der CDU auch lieber nach außen nicht zu laut, weil das natürlich bedeutet das man damit künftig den Grundstein für Millionen neuer armer "quasi" Zwangsarbeiter im Niedriglohnbereich legt, die jede Arbeit erfüllen müssen und dann auch absolut keine Chance mehr haben jemals davon weg kommen zu können.
Im Wahlkampf hört es sich schlicht besser an wen man nur davon redet das man alle Menschen in Arbeit bringen möchte...


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Natürlich meint die CDU das. Die Pläne dafür hat doch Frank-Jürgen Weise von der CDU schon angerissen, wie man sich das mit der Vollbeschäftigung vorstellt und erreichen will.
> Jeder der langzeitarbeitslos für eine Zeit X wird (4 Jahre war glaube von die rede) soll künftig für durch den Staat subventionierte und auch teilweise geschaffene Arbeitsstellen verpflichtet werden können, wo er auf Mindestlohnbasis arbeiten muss!



Der Mindestlohn wird da natürlich nicht gezahlt.


----------

